# Knitting Tea Party 21 February '14 #2



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren [b said:


> [color=purplelet me try.[b/]
> 
> ok - what did I do wrong? --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> We have lots of these odd pronunciations don't we? Eg Worcester said 'wuster'
> Leicester 'Lester' and best of all Milngavie outside Glasgow said 'mulgai' to rhyme with sky.
> Also I remember friends in USA trying unsuccessfully to drive to La Jolla because they though it would be spelled like its pronounced (la Hoya)


I love this! I have read the regency romance novels for years and now I know I have been pronouncing many of the names wrong. I will remember that from now on. As to Worcester, we have several "wusters" here also, the one closest to me spelled Wooster.

Tami


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:

The Further Antics of Kathy:

I follow a few crafting blogs and they send e-mails to my in-box each day with one fun thing or another to read. One such blog pointed me in the direction of You Tube, where I found that I can dye my own acrylic yarn...with...acrylic craft paint. Acylic yarn typically can't be dyed...only animal-based fibers or straight cotton can be dyed. I know you can already tell that this is going to have "accident waiting to happen" written all over it; I shall proceed:

I watched the video a few times and the smiling, happy lady assured me that this was an easy project that would yield wonderful results. I had purchased my craft paint (3 of those little $.57 bottles) and I was ready to go. The video showed using a "smaller" amount of yarn and I wanted (of course) to go BIG and had a 16 oz. skein of regular knitting yarn (#4, medium weight). I found something to wind the yarn around, to get it out of "skein form" and into "hank form." I planned to put my hank of yarn into my big soap mold but no way that would work as the yarn filled up the whole mold (which I painstakingly lined with waxed freezer paper AND plastic wrap to avoid any spills). There needed to be enough room to be able to move the yarn around a bit. Plan B...a dish pan I had under the sink. Not ideal for the amount of yarn I had but it would work. I wet the yarn, as instructed, and squeezed out the excess. I diluted my paint into a mixture of approximately half paint and half water and went ahead and started slowly streaming it over the damp yarn in the dish pan. I put my plastic gloves on and went to work, kneading the paint into the yarn. I had it tied in 4 different spots, so I wouldn't end up with a tangled mess  As I was working the paint around, I found it wasn't getting into the middle strands of the hank of yarn so I took the little paint bottles and filled them full of water and shook them around a bit and used that as well. I finally got the paint on all the yarn - whew. It wasn't even but I didn't want it to be. I was after a sort of tone-on-tone variegated so no white showing just different shades of the paint.

At this point, I am to hang the yarn someplace for the excess paint to drip off and for it to eventually dry. The paint to water ratio assures that the yarn won't be "crunchy" when it is dry (so says that oh so happy lady). I decided that since I wanted that slightly variegated effect, I would take the dish pan and yarn downstairs to my laundry tub. Above the tub is a small dowl that DH hung for me to dry dainty stuff and the water/paint would drip into the laundry tub. Perfect, I thought. I hung the one end of the hank of yarn over a coat hanger and hung it onto one side of the dowl. I did the same with the other side, hanging it on the other side of the dowl, leaving a "dip" in the middle. What I wasn't prepared for was the amount of wet paint/water that would start dripping out of the bottom of the yarn hanging in the middle. It was hanging just high enough so every drip would splatter. It was in my hair, on my arms, on the washing machine...yup - everywhere. I managed to squeeze a good amount out and then used my dish pan and propped it up against the unfinished wall so anything on that side would hit the pan. Then I had a grand thought that if I plugged up that side of the laundry tub and put some water in it, the drips wouldn't splatter - eureka! 

What color did I decide to use for my yarn, you ask? The color has to be vibrant because it will fade as it drips away and will be much lighter when dry. So what do you suppose I picked? Aqua...yes that nice shade of warm, tropical water we all wish we could dip our toes into on cold days like this (or at least cold days here) and let our cares wash away. Well, mine were washing away all right but were getting all over everything before getting to that point. By now, the inside of my laundry tub is almost entirely aqua, I managed to get more paint/water on my arms and inside of my plastic gloves, more in my hair and also on my old nightie that I at least had the sense to put on over my clothes...just in case. I think of it as my "craft smock"  

I was near tears and was starting to get angry besides, which wasn't going to do a bit of good. It suddenly struck me how our dearly departed ones would be looking down and would be falling all over themselves with laughter over what I had gotten myself into THIS time. I've been back down to check on the yarn and to wring out the drippy part from time to time...things are going better now 

I will take a photo of said yarn, after it has had a chance to dry...supposed to take a couple of days or sooner, if I employ the use of a blow dryer. At least it was a cheap experiment...a few little bottles of acrylic paint and some white yarn that I got on a super sale a long time ago that wasn't oh so white anymore  

Funny how I could make soap this morning without getting lye in my eyes but playing around with the yarn and paint and trying to be neat about it? Nope, one thing a day is all I can be good at! I think that means I'd better find something in the freezer to heat up in the microwave for dinner tonight. I might burn the house down if allowed to use the stove after all this - LOLOLOL!

Thanks for reading (and I hope laughing with me)!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


How beautiful, Tami!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that your husband tami? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And what did those that told you that know! For that matter, I seldom wear all black to funerals. For one, the black tops I have are everyday wear and show it. I seldom dress up anymore. And when I do, I can't wear heels. Even the slight heel I wore Sunday for a Christening killed my knee. I am still feeling it. Too much arthritis behind the knee cap. But anyway, to my mind, funerals are to celebrate the life of the deceased, not to make the grief everyone feels worse. That was why I wore red to my aunt and uncle's funeral.
> Tami


A friend's grandmother passed away last month and the memorial a few weeks later was held on what would have been her 100th birthday. Her favorite color had been red, so almost all of the family there were wearing red. It was, indeed, a celebration.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would have loved a picture of you before you took a shower - lol - anxious to see what the yarn looks like - how do you plan on setting the color or won't it need set? --- sam



gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> I follow a few crafting blogs and they send e-mails to my in-box each day with one fun thing or another to read. One such blog pointed me in the direction of You Tube, where I found that I can dye my own acrylic yarn...with...acrylic craft paint.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would have loved a picture of you before you took a shower - lol - anxious to see what the yarn looks like - how do you plan on setting the color or won't it need set? --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


That is a very pretty dress! You look lovely. I don't think I'd wear black either although at the wedding I attended I saw a guest who did. She wasn't in the wedding party or the family, though. The bridesmaids at this wedding could choose the style of their dress (the bride picked the fabric). It gave each of them a chance to choose something which they liked.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> I will join my voice with yours to wish pammie a happy birthday - hope you get to celebrate big time. --- sam


I forgot--Happy Birthday, Pammie---hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is lovely. Love your sister's photos they are amazing.


That was a beautiful sky...so glad so many here and my sister post the sunrise and sunset pictures since I never see them....with all the trees so close to the building.
I'm glad you enjoyed it.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> *Hello everyone*
> 
> Yay! I did it! And I took notes in my phone for future reference! Tami


 :thumbup:

Well, didn't get to the grocery today, so looks like it's pancakes for supper (we call it brupper--breakfast for supper).  Tomorrow I'm off work, so YAY. I hope to get a few things done, like laundry :thumbdown: (I hate it but it's necessary at some point). Of course knitting is on the agenda for tonight and tomorrow.

DD has gone out with her friend to "antique." Don't know if she'll find anything good, but they should have fun.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's gorgeous!


Yes, she is! I can't believe she is 8 months already!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

*aqua* Kathy, can't wait to see yarn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> *
> 
> ok - what did I do wrong? --- sam*


*

The slash goes before the b--brackets around each one, and there's no ending code for the color.

 Then you need to end both of them: [/color ] [/ b]

I added spaces so you can see how it looks (without spaces, it goes):

 Then you need to end both of them: *


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The white one June, is the Magnolia Grandiflora, the ones I was refering to are your 'Tulip' trees. M Grandiflora is also a summer flowerer here!


Our tulip magnolia trees do bloom later in the spring. We have four in front of our apartment building. A couple of years ago, they were slightly confused....they bloomed 3 times from spring through late autumn. We had a tropical storm that year and the wind split off half of one of the trees but didn't kill the other half. That remaining half bloomed after it split!!
Some of the southern magnolia trees can get huge....in one small town not far from me, they have one that is the largest I've ever seen. It has to be at least a hundred years old if not older.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Most of these are available more generally, but only on a paid-for basis. For the older age group, or vulnerable people, they are free of charge. Are they available without any cost in the States? That rather contradicts all we have been led to believe about health provision in the US.


With Medicare and my additional health insurance, I only had to pay $40 but I don't know if just regular health insurance covers it. If you don't have Medicare and your insurance doesn't cover it, it's over $400.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The paint to water ratio assures that the yarn won't be "crunchy" when it is dry (so says that oh so happy lady).


I'm always a little suspicious of oh so happy ladies in videos. ROTFL I did laugh because it sounds all too familiar to my own antics!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June the flowers & sunset are beautiful.
> 
> I saw on the news today where 25California kids are sick with a polio-like illness, isn't that scary


I saw that, too,Bonnie. They showed one little preschool girl that had lost the use of one arm. But they said it wasn't polio...but I got the impression they really weren't sure what it is.. very scary.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Our tulip magnolia trees do bloom later in the spring. We have four in front of our apartment building. A couple of years ago, they were slightly confused....they bloomed 3 times from spring through late autumn. We had a tropical storm that year and the wind split off half of one of the trees but didn't kill the other half. That remaining half bloomed after it split!!
> 
> Junek


Speaking of weird blooming cycles, I think my Christmas cactus is setting buds again! :shock: It's not supposed to do that when the days get longer.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have to pay a copay for mine. Wish it was free though.


If you don't mind saying, Caren, how much did you pay?
I'm on Medicare plus I have the additional insurance and I had a co-pay of $40.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wonder why he said that - my doctor said every five years or less for the pneumonia shot. I don't know about the shingles shot - I will ask the pharmacist the next time I go in. --- sam


I only know what my dr. told me, Sam. There may be differing opinions with other drs. But I understand the shingle shot is one time only. If I find it isn't, I will be getting a follow-up shot when I need it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a quiet scene - beautiful sky. --- sam


I'm glad everyone is enjoying my sister's sunrise photo. She loves it when people enjoy her pictures.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The shingles vaccine has only recently become generally available in the UK and is currently being offered to those who reach their 69th or their 79th birthdays. I think this is intended to gradually catch most of the older population, who are generally more vulnerable to shingles. I expect in due course it will be extended to other groups. I don't know for sure, but I would think it is probably available to others with particular risk factors, just as the 'flu jab is offered routinely to over-65s, but is available to younger people with ongoing health problems.


Thanks... here.... even children are encouraged to et flu shots.. They are available to all. (Not the case with shingles.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> With Medicare and my additional health insurance, I only had to pay $40 but I don't know if just regular health insurance covers it. If you don't have Medicare and your insurance doesn't cover it, it's over $400.
> Junek


I'm lucky my health is good, but it's always hanging over the head when one doesn't have money or insurance. I have to save up to get my eyes checked every year and it took me almost two years to pay off the dentures when I got them. The way health insurance has changed now is roughly equivalent to having your car insurance pay for oil changes and even gas. Ridiculous.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ???! (spell-check strikes?) 'sinning' ????!


spinning (as I was talking about roving braids)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And what did those that told you that know! For that matter, I seldom wear all black to funerals. For one, the black tops I have are everyday wear and show it. I seldom dress up anymore. And when I do, I can't wear heels. Even the slight heel I wore Sunday for a Christening killed my knee. I am still feeling it. Too much arthritis behind the knee cap. But anyway, to my mind, funerals are to celebrate the life of the deceased, not to make the grief everyone feels worse. That was why I wore red to my aunt and uncle's funeral.
> Tami


And everyone grieves in their own way. So I try not to judge. I remember when my grandfather died, I was in my teens and my mother wore a black dress..the only one I ever saw her wear. She said if she had a red one, she would have worn that since it was his favorite color.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> These always say the South (U.S.) to me...so lovely.


I think they're both beautiful trees...the flowers are so large and showy.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks like an awesome time and glad to see her with her cake. Great tea spread you put together!


Ditto on that. What a nice ladylike thing to do.... Love all the pretty cups and nice presentation....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


That pink was a great choice...it and you are beautifu...I love your wrist corsage!!
junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pammie... please give me a shout if you want any info on my lung surgery here in Richardson... It will be 5 years in April... and I really did not find it such a bad operation... or recovery. The chemo had it's moments, but certainly manageable... Hope Kirk will have his lung fixed... as the brain tumor can be slow to cause real issues.... it all depends on size and location...


Thanks, I will. I seem to be getting conflicting information. I guess that is the way when you get info from many individuals. I guess I'll find out sooner or later!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren [b said:
> 
> 
> > [color=purplelet me try.[b/]
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~smear on rye bread or pumpernickle.


Never heard of it, and I am part German. Shame on me...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's a gorgeous color and very pretty on you...I was pretty traditional - navy blue for wedding #1 - beige for wedding #2 and Royal Blue for wedding #3. Those are the colors in my wardrobe too...with just a smattering of green and berry...think I need to liven up the wardrobe a little!!



tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only on page 72.  I need to go make some bread. Here is an easy recipe!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> Oh, Kathy....only you....and it sounds so much like something that would happen to me. I hope the aqua washed off your arms and hands and out of your hair.
> It reminds me of my mother and the paint. When I was about 12, she decided to paint the kitchen. My mother was one who never seemed to have those kinds of mishaps. However, she was painting while my sister and i were at school and we found out about it later. She was on a step ladder with the paint can on top of it. When she came down, I guess she accidentally tipped the ladder and a half a can of oil based white paint landed all over her from her hair down. I still don't know how she got it all up and off herself. I think that was the last time she ever painted.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Multiplication tables- some I know and the rest I have to figure out. At least once I understood them (playing with pegs with Vicky as a pre-schooler putting them into groups of 2 etc the light bulb went on) it helped. I had a teacher who would walk me round and round the school yard going over and over the tables (never felt she was being nasty interestingly enough) but they just didn't go in.


When I did not score well on multiplication test (flash cards) Dad made a paper with everything up through the 12 x 12... I believe. He did yellow out a square that I did not have to learn. I was not allowed to leave the house after school until I could pass his test. I probably drove my poor mother crazy, being confined to the house. Well, I learned them.... just long enough to pass his test... and not one number more.... I still have to do 9's with the backwards thing... 27 - 72 etc. As bad as I am, I venture to say I am better than the kid's today.... who cannot make change without a computer or calculator... I doubt there is any real memory work these days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You are something else....and this sounds so like something that I would get myself into...great tension relief isn't it to think of how our parents or grandparents would be reacting to what we're doing? I'm looking forward to seeing your aqua yarn!



gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> When I started teaching in 1972 I had 42 six year olds in my class! In Scotland the contracted limits are 33 for Primaries 3 - 7 (7 - 11yr olds) and 25 for P.1 & 2. I'm not sure about Secondary School, I think it sometimes depends on the subject being taught.


That is way too many kids! Of course, the kids in Scotland may be better behaved than the kids in the US! The most I ever had was 32. They were good 3rd graders, but it was still a lot of bodies in that room!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When I did not score well on multiplication test (flash cards) Dad made a paper with everything up through the 12 x 12... I believe. He did yellow out a square that I did not have to learn. I was not allowed to leave the house after school until I could pass his test. I probably drove my poor mother crazy, being confined to the house. Well, I learned them.... just long enough to pass his test... and not one number more.... I still have to do 9's with the backwards thing... 27 - 72 etc. As bad as I am, I venture to say I am better than the kid's today.... who cannot make change without a computer or calculator... I doubt there is any real memory work these days.


I learned my multiplication tables so well, I sill remember them. I got mad at myself because I couldn't remember any past the 6'ses so I made myself study them until I didn't even have to think twice about them.
We've decided if they took the pictures off the cash register keys at Macdonald's all the kids that work there would be out of a job.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Darowil, this really made me laugh, I'm just the same with left & right, Julian always asks "your left or mine?' I don't have any problem with letters, but my younger DD is a leftie too & had trouble as a child because she read everything back to front. I didn't realise she wasn't reading until she did exactly what you did, "read" her school book with it upside down & closed. It took me a long time to teach her to read properly with the book the right way up, she found it much easier to read upside down as that way it's backwards, but now she's bright & has no trouble, she has a photographic memory, but not for maths, ha,ha.'
> As for me, I can read & write upside down & backwards, no trouble, but it does surprise the person sitting opposite when I write a message & they don't have to turn it round to read it!! Oh, the joys of being a leftie & different.
> 
> Tessa


I am a lefty to the extreme but have none of your special talents. In fact, all of us in the house are lefties. DH and both DD's.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They grow so quickly, don't they? She is just precious.



Sorlenna said:



> Yes, she is! I can't believe she is 8 months already!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam,

Thank you for posting the Breakfast Cookie recipe. I was going to get to it today.

WI Joy (aka purl2diva)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Happy Birthday Pam -- I hope you have a wonderful day. May this next year bring you much happiness, not too much work, and continuing fun in the Tea Party. Shirley


I cannot begin to tell you how perfect that is for me! We have never met and yet you know me so well! Thank you for the lovely gift!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am a lefty to the extreme but have none of your special talents. In fact, all of us in the house are lefties. DH and both DD's.


All four of my children are left handed as am I. DH says it was a conspiracy on my part but I never tried to change them one way or another.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away.
> 
> ~~~Condolences to you and your son, and others in the family. It sounds like she had a good life...full and sharing. Treasure the memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Bentley gets another shot today - he is usually a good sport about it - a few tears and then he is all smiles.
> 
> Heidi is leaving the car at the mechanics in bryan and a friend is bringing her home. the car sounds like it is laboring mightly when you speed up - like it really has to work hard to get it up to speed - I do hope it is not the transmission - that is so expensive to have worked on. keep your fingers crossed that it is nothing drastic.
> 
> ...


I hope Bentley does ok with his shots. And that the car is something simple and inexpensive. We've had snow off and on most of the day. Usually big fluffy flakes. I am not looking forward to that snow storm this weekend you are talking about! You are swearing at me, Sam! LOL (Didn't you know that that s word is a swear word, and in the summer, when I want to go camping, the r word is too?!OL)

Tami


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had to be able to recite and be quizzed on the multiplication tables up to 12 x 12 before we were allowed to get library books---I think 4th grade. Thank God with being blessed with a good memory.



Dreamweaver said:


> When I did not score well on multiplication test (flash cards) Dad made a paper with everything up through the 12 x 12... I believe. He did yellow out a square that I did not have to learn. I was not allowed to leave the house after school until I could pass his test. I probably drove my poor mother crazy, being confined to the house. Well, I learned them.... just long enough to pass his test... and not one number more.... I still have to do 9's with the backwards thing... 27 - 72 etc. As bad as I am, I venture to say I am better than the kid's today.... who cannot make change without a computer or calculator... I doubt there is any real memory work these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is an interesting bread recipe - i'm anxious to see if anyone tries it. --- sam

Squash Tea Bread Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 225, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 164mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 8g, Carbs: 37g, Cholesterol: 26mg, Protein: 3g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients
2/3 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/2 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat pastry 
1/2 teaspoon baking powder 
1/4 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon ginger, ground 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon allspice, ground 
1/8 teaspoon cloves, ground 
3/4 cup(s) squash, winter, pureed 
1/2 cup(s) sugar 
1/4 cup(s) honey 
1/4 cup(s) oil, canola 
1 large egg(s) 
1 large egg white(s)

Preparation
Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly oil and flour a 9-by-5-inch loaf pan.

Whisk all-purpose flour, whole-wheat flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, ginger, salt, allspice and cloves in a medium bowl until combined.

Beat squash puree, sugar, honey and oil in a large bowl with an electric mixer at medium speed until smooth, about 1 minute. Beat in egg and egg white.

Turn off the mixer, add the dry ingredients and beat at low speed until combined. Scrape into the prepared loaf pan.

Bake the bread until lightly browned and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, 45 to 50 minutes.

Cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a wire rack and let cool for 30 minutes more. Serve warm.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/squash-tea-bread.aspx?pos=2&xid=nl_everydayhealthhearthealth_20140225


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Will keep her at the top of the list. My DH has all day infusions each month. He mostly gets bored! He does have a tablet, his phone, there is a tv, but he has to share and if he is not the first one there...no control. :? :? He is able to get up & walk around....pulling his "rack" of meds with him. Do you know the name or general name of the med they will be infusing? PM me if you want to talk/share more. My DH is being teated by a Rheumatologist, so they might be taking smiliar meds? Just an idea.
> Carol il/oh


I will find out and let you know. Does he have a port?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you've run into a problem I've been pondering....how do you do color AND bold together? I've played around with it several times but have yet found the correct combination so that it works. TUTORIAL NEEDED.....LOL anyone who knows please give us advise.....XOXOXO


~~~It is the order in which you type the instructions......I think I did it.....color instruction bold instruction ....text....stop bold stop stop color....let's try
*is this right?*
well?

ok..it worked....order was bracketcolor=redbracketbracketbbracket text bracketslashcolorbracket bracketslashbbracket. no spaces try it


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I fingers crossed it is not the transmission, ouch on the price for those being replaced. I had that happen with a truck once, they rebuilt the transmission still no much power. Took it back they replaced it that time free of charge, still no power. My uncle came to visit I was telling him about the truck, he went upside listened to it run.came in said I had a leak in the exhaust, we fixed the leak. Truck had lots of power afterwards.
> .


Sam, I hope it's not the catalytic converter. That can be very expensive depending on what car it is, but can really cut the power. When I worked at the dealership many, many moons ago, we had a couple of cars come in that wouldn't go over 35 mpg. That's what it was. At that time, they weren't that expensive. Tami


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, after my son accidentally killed my Goffin Cockatoo and Umbrella Cockatoo by leaving a coated pan on the stove and leaving, I refuse to have them in the house. It was a very devastating scene to come home too. Poor kid still apologizes after all that time and that was 20 years or so ago, he won't use them either, but neither has he ever left another pan unattended, especially when leaving the house. I tried the Rachel Ray since I didin't have birds and thought they were a better coating than the teflon, but I don't think so and they didn't hold up worth a farthing.


Oh dear... what a horrid accident.... DH's pan's have something other than actual Teflon... no flaking, and very expensive but I don't like the possibility of cancer risks, being a survivor... and don't like having to be so darned careful... God forbid I put some silverware in a pot to soak... Besides, I want the ability to really crisp up something with a HOT pan.... (some would translate that as BURN)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

*alright - let's try this again. --- sam*



Sorlenna said:


> The slash goes before the b--brackets around each one, and there's no ending code for the color.
> 
> * Then you need to end both of them: [/color ] [/ b]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ One reason I am so far behind is I have learned of another new baby due...Sept. so my needles need to hit high speed. I spent the day knitting on a new blanket instead of chatting...or doing anything else! Really indulgent. I have one more square to do, but the yarn I ordered is not coming....waaaay too slow! I have written asking why it is slow. I am anxious to get started!
> Everyone stay, warm (or cool, as desired) and happy!
> Carol il/oh


Love the pattern and the great colors in that blanket.... (Those are the colors of my kitchen... so always a favorite combo.) sorry you have to o out tomorrow. I get to stay in and then go out on Thurs. when it is going to be raining and miserable!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren [b said:
> 
> 
> > [color=purplelet me try.[b/]
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> *alright - let's try this again. --- sam*


*do live and tell --- sam*


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I second that. I just bought a new corn stick cast iron pan from Lodge....made Mexican Cornbread and ohhhhh was it good with butter hot out of the oven. In my opinion cornbread is best cooked in cast iron cookware. Always use a cast iron skillet when making a big pan of it. Love me new corn stick pan and plan to get a second one. Only thing for me is they are sooooo heavy that with the skillet I have to get DH or DD to lift it from the oven for me with my silly weakened hand. Saw a skillet (very large) the other day but I couldn't even lift the lid...LOL...passed it up though I really would have loved it.


I agree. Cornbread absolutely must be baked in a cast iron skillet! Yum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

back in a little while --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of "full of grace" as being filled with God's love....and I think that definition applies to both you and David...even if you think "graceful" doesn't.


LOL!! I'll take that, thank you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG! The greatest number I've ever had in a single class was 36 students...11-13...what we call middle school/junior high.THAT was challenging enough in a science class.I did love teaching and approached it much as Carol (cmaliza) has described...the more hand-on activities regardless of the subject matter the better and always tried to pull in real life examples and multiple contents. You've got to make it real and entertaining to keep the interest and peek the interest. MHO.
> Would have loved to team up with someone like Carol.


~~~We would have had a ball, I'm sure! Just think of the crazy things we could get up to! I would have loved it, too! I did team up with a few fantastic teachers during my time...it sure was fun...kids loved it, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmmm? why did my coding print out? Guess I haven't fully mastered this skill yet. I wanted to bold the owrds, too....didn't happen. :?


Probably it is just the order of your []. To do bold, purple it would have to be symbols for bold, then color .. words you want and then stop color and then stop bold...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it will be similar to pumpkin bread...think I may try it...I love having pound loaves or banana bread type loaves around for just a little sweet snack.



thewren said:


> here is an interesting bread recipe - i'm anxious to see if anyone tries it. --- sam
> 
> Squash Tea Bread Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> You tell me why it was stolen! Wish I knew! But it never was found. It vanished overnight from outside my house! My policeman SIL says it would have been broken in to pieces and over in Europe before I ever realised it had gone.


~~~Was Sam making a joke? Teasing about the way the statement was written; puttng a 2nd meaning on it?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> left and right has always been a problem for me also - I always have to think of which arm I throw a ball with (left) before I say anything. ---- sam


I seem to be missing some posts today, and I KNOW I started where I left off yesterday! This was one of them.

Darowil, I am the same way! If I am giving you directions while driving, go the way I am pointing, not the way I am saying, unless they match! Math? Yeah right. I did ok until 6th grade. Fractions got me big time, and then I was lost forever. My math teacher that year was a man. I think the first male teacher I had ever had to that point. He decided that he could have one of the girls in class stay in at recess and work with me, while he went out the rest of the class and played whatever sport the boys in class wanted to play. Then had the ....... guts..... to tell my mom I refused to stay in for help. LOL He found out in a hurry that our parents knew each other and that my mom knew the truth! I got tutoring, and it helped a lot, but the tutor was the teacher for the next grade up, and he quit teaching for another job, before I had him the next year to reinforce what he taught me. I still struggle with math. And don't even try to get me to understand metric!

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> ... I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> ...


I don't think I will be trying that one! But your images are priceless!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gottastch...Sorry to hear of your aunt's passing. Sounds like she did enjoy life though.

Pammie...happy birthday.

Still not feeling well. I am hoping that it is nothing more than a head cold. My head hurts today. Take care everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Our tulip magnolia trees do bloom later in the spring. We have four in front of our apartment building. A couple of years ago, they were slightly confused....they bloomed 3 times from spring through late autumn. We had a tropical storm that year and the wind split off half of one of the trees but didn't kill the other half. That remaining half bloomed after it split!!
> Some of the southern magnolia trees can get huge....in one small town not far from me, they have one that is the largest I've ever seen. It has to be at least a hundred years old if not older.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> spinning (as I was talking about roving braids)


Got it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

irishrose24 said:


> Tami,Thank you for posting the Amber's easy bread recipe- can't wait to try it! Sounds great.


You are very welcome. Amber is my DD. I have no idea what the original name of the recipe is, so that is the name I gave it. 
Tami


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning or almost afternoon here  I started to read this morning so I could catch up. Remembered I had an order that had to be done asap, like yesterday. I have just finished it, it has been packaged and ready to go. I must thank Jamie for helping get this finished quickly.
> 
> I think it is time to sit with a tea, put my feet up and play catch up. I hope to get caught up that is.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. Giant ((((((((HUGS))))))))) for all, cause who doesn't like hugs.


Great that you and Jamie were able to get the order done. Love the Lord of the Rings mug, love the Lord of the Rings. 

It's still snowing here, I shoveled the 2 or so inches that was on the ground so that I can hopefully stay ahead of it getting too deep, don't know how long it's supposed to snow. :-(


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is an interesting bread recipe - i'm anxious to see if anyone tries it. --- sam
> 
> Squash Tea Bread Recipe


That sounds a lot like my pumpkin bread. YUM


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> *alright - let's try this again. --- sam*


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gottastch said:


> How beautiful, Tami!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that your husband tami? --- sam


Yes it is, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> A friend's grandmother passed away last month and the memorial a few weeks later was held on what would have been her 100th birthday. Her favorite color had been red, so almost all of the family there were wearing red. It was, indeed, a celebration.


A perfect way to honor her and celebrate her life.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> That is a very pretty dress! You look lovely. I don't think I'd wear black either although at the wedding I attended I saw a guest who did. She wasn't in the wedding party or the family, though. The bridesmaids at this wedding could choose the style of their dress (the bride picked the fabric). It gave each of them a chance to choose something which they liked.


Thank you! DDIL and DD went with me so many times to find a dress, all to the same place, as I am so fluffy. It's the only place around that I found, and liked, that had anything to fit me to even try on. All the other dresses came from David's Bridal. They had maybe 5 dresses for mother of the bride/groom, and they all were about a size 4! Every time we went we would ask the same sales lady what she had new. When we saw that dress on me, even in black with just the pink swatch, we knew that would be THE dress!

Tami


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That pink was a great choice...it and you are beautifu...I love your wrist corsage!!
> junek


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's a gorgeous color and very pretty on you...I was pretty traditional - navy blue for wedding #1 - beige for wedding #2 and Royal Blue for wedding #3. Those are the colors in my wardrobe too...with just a smattering of green and berry...think I need to liven up the wardrobe a little!!


Thank you. The bride picked the color! Even though there were only 3 choices. Pink is her favorite!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Sam,
> 
> Thank you for posting the Breakfast Cookie recipe. I was going to get to it today.
> 
> WI Joy (aka purl2diva)


Does the whole wheat pastry flour have to be pastry flour, or can I just use regular whole wheat flour? Otherwise I think I have everything but the applesauce and the bran cereal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I didn't wear any black to my other sisters funeral and while no-one said anything I felt conspicuous as I was the only family member without any on (Sarah's a few weeks later with the parrot jumper dealt with that as the jumper was black, and I think wore it with black trousers)


I didn't feel out of place because I had promised not to wear black. 
I saw the photo of your jumper, it is beautiful. You did a brilliant job.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And it's almost the middle of summer before our magnolia trees bloom. But I think we're not thinking of the same plant.
> I'll post a picture of our magnolia tree AND our tulip magnolias.
> Junek


Beautiful flowers, :-D


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Happy happy happy Pammie! Hope you had a wonderful day!

Sam, surely hope it's not the transmission, so expensive to repair.

Prayers continued for all who need them.

Can't believe I'm almost caught up in reading.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm looking forward to getting it. --- sam


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely avatar, Shirley.


Yes... Looks like you two were having a good time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for all of the birthday wishes. It has been rather uneventful. We had a field trip to one of the high schools to watch a play. Kids were excited, but good. Then I went to the drug store and got some medicine in hopes that it will help my stuffy head! Now I'm reading the KTP and watching TV. I'll probably celebrate later. DD and I are going to the Mavericks game Friday so that will be fun.

gottastch, so sorry about your aunt. Even though she has had a long life, it is never easy to let our love ones go.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My mom had shingles on her face & was in agony for months, never slept. At least now if you go to the doctor within 72 hrs of onset of symptoms they can give you antivirals that help alot


I did not know that... When it goes on very long, the chance of having some neuropathy seems to increase and the meds for that sure took a toll on mom. I finally took her off because of all the side effects... 2 years is enough...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> insurance will pay for most of it - I suppose most everyone has a copay - medicare covers the whole think I believe.
> 
> healthcare here is expensive - and so is insurance - the reason why we had so many uninsured people. obamacare was supposed to make insurance available at a reasonable cost - with vouchers for those making little money. i'm not sure how it is working out. policies with little copay are much more expensive than with big copays. however - if the copay is $1000 or more - what is the sense of having insurance - the average person would be constantly paying for anything medical. my main problem with obamacare is that they passed the bill before they decided what it was going to be and how it was going to work. kind of putting the horse before the cart in my mind. I also disagree with the fine for not buying insurance. goes against my idea of freedom. now I best get off the soap box. --- sam


I have just changed my insurance, the one I had decide not to pay for any diabetic meds.They also put the price up insanely high. Not sure how they can do that but, the new one says they pay full with no copay.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


Lovely colour and handsome couple as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Take care of yourself....it could be that you're just run down and your body is saying "time out"....hope you get some good rest and feel better soon.



pacer said:


> Gottastch...Sorry to hear of your aunt's passing. Sounds like she did enjoy life though.
> 
> Pammie...happy birthday.
> 
> Still not feeling well. I am hoping that it is nothing more than a head cold. My head hurts today. Take care everyone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely colour and handsome couple as well.


Thank you


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I second that. I just bought a new corn stick cast iron pan from Lodge....made Mexican Cornbread and ohhhhh was it good with butter hot out of the oven. In my opinion cornbread is best cooked in cast iron cookware. Always use a cast iron skillet when making a big pan of it. Love me new corn stick pan and plan to get a second one. Only thing for me is they are sooooo heavy that with the skillet I have to get DH or DD to lift it from the oven for me with my silly weakened hand. Saw a skillet (very large) the other day but I couldn't even lift the lid...LOL...passed it up though I really would have loved it.


An iron skillet is great for so many things... Not great on the glass cook top and not great for me to pick up with back.... so it sits on the stove until DH cleans it and puts it away... almost never.... I have a very old corn stick pan and the girls always wanted their cornbread in that.... just cause it was cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


So sorry for your loss... It sounds like she lived a full and fun life.... I hope she and "The Gang" are having a high old time. (You are so right about weddings and funerals...)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> Oh you poor dear, I can imagine how you must have looked. Making the soap does sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Here in Virginia, we can get the vaccine at the pharmacy. That way there's no worry about the vaccine being out of the fridge too long. I think I waited about 10 min. and Medicare paid all but $40 of the cost. It was a relief not to worry about getting shingles...I've heard some horror stories about it!
> Junek


We also had our shots at the local Walgreens and insurance covered it all, if I remember right... They did all the paperwork with the insurance also and send us a reminder every year on the flu shot..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, she is! I can't believe she is 8 months already!


8 months already? wow where has the time gone?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 8 months already? wow where has the time gone?


I keep asking myself that--GS is turning 3 in about 3 weeks!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I just finished a dark red sweater and want to set the color before blocking it. I have googled it and some say vinegar and others say vinegar AND salt. Does anyone have any experience with this?


Vinegar is the "old faithful" of setting a color, but I also throw in a little salt... can't hurt. I also repeat until a white paper towel stays white when the item is laid on it. I then give a couple of clear water rinses to remove any odor.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you don't mind saying, Caren, how much did you pay?
> I'm on Medicare plus I have the additional insurance and I had a co-pay of $40.
> Junek


If I get it at the doctors office then I pay $30 for pneumonia and flu shot is free. NOt sure how much a shingles shot is though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you going to start pimping out your roving jynx? --- sam


Though against my morals... everything does have a price!!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ME!


thewren wrote:
...

had one square done - the first half was the right size - the second half about twice what it should have done so frogged it all out - will try again. who knew trying to get the right size block could be so difficult?
--- sam

ME!

Julie.

~~~Me, too! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It is! DD quite often makes one loaf regular white, and one loaf cinnamon, as that is DGS's favorite. It makes 2 loaves. Read the flour carefully. It may only be because I was reading the recipe from my phone the first time I made it, but I used way too much flour because I misread it! It still tasted good, but was crumbly.
> 
> Tami


I pay close attention to the flour, I rarely use the amount it calls for. I am thinking this might be a good bread to teach the granddaughter to make. She can surprise mum with it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


Oh my, such a lovely couple you two make.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.

I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> Tuesday afternoon and guess what I woke up to - an inch of new snow - scream - scream - scream.
> 
> Heidi is leaving the car at the mechanics in bryan and a friend is bringing her home. the car sounds like it is laboring mightly when you speed up - like it really has to work hard to get it up to speed - I do hope it is not the transmission - that is so expensive to have worked on. keep your fingers crossed that it is nothing drastic.
> 
> ...


More snow!!!! What a pain. At least Hickory will be happy.

Hope that it is not the transmission. Always expensive and not fun to do yourself...

The difficulties with getting the right size on the squares is becoming almost comical... I say that because I haven't even started....... Maybe I had better!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> June, my doctor told me that the shingles vaccine doesn't work 100% but if you still get it it will be much less severe & for a shorter time.
> 
> I'd heard that,too, Bonnie. But to me, I'd rather not have it at all, but if it lessens the pain and length of suffering, it's well worth it.
> Junek


I've also heard this and had a friend that got it twice, even though she had shot... but it was so much less of a case.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the way you play!!!



sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Junek said:


> When I was growing up, dinner was the mid-day meal and supper was the evening meal. Different names for the same meals! If I had to learn English as an adult, I'd be hopelessly lost....
> Junek


Us too, but we now have lunch and dinner...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is an interesting bread recipe - i'm anxious to see if anyone tries it. --- sam
> 
> Squash Tea Bread Recipe
> 
> This sounds yummy. I have some squash Jamie just asked me today what we are going to do with it. I may give this a try minus the cinnamon. If I got to it I will post a picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I make tattoo after care for the shop, I have been making it for about 14 years now. I'll send you a tin.


Excellent... is it a medicated balm?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I get it at the doctors office then I pay $30 for pneumonia and flu shot is free. NOt sure how much a shingles shot is though.


 I made the mistake of getting my pneumonia shot as I left the hospital after a cardiac workup. They charged me 110.00, which the insurance paid, but in my opinion, robbery. You can get the same vaccine for $30.00. My flu shot is free as it is provided for me by the surgery center where I do anesthesia, they are kind as they feel that all their employees as well as the anesthesia people should have the shot if they want it. All of us get it as we feel that it is valuable to protect our patients. My shingles shot was at the pharmacy and he was thorough to take a complete medical history before he gave it to me. My Medicare paid all but 39.00. I felt it was worth it even if it is only about 90% effective. My bro-in-law had shingles and was he ever miserable. He has since gotten the shot as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I pay close attention to the flour, I rarely use the amount it calls for. I am thinking this might be a good bread to teach the granddaughter to make. She can surprise mum with it.


How old is she? If you have a heavy stand mixer and supervise, it would be a good one. If the house is warm in only takes a little over an hour and a half. As my house, or rather the kitchen, isn't very warm, it takes me longer. But it's super easy. I couldn't do it by hand, but DD does. I had to use extra tonight, so we must have more humidity in the air tonight with the snow melt the past week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Oh my, such a lovely couple you two make.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Most of these are available more generally, but only on a paid-for basis. For the older age group, or vulnerable people, they are free of charge. Are they available without any cost in the States? That rather contradicts all we have been led to believe about health provision in the US.


If you have insurance, these are generally covered... though there are some age and frequency rules for shingles and pneumonia. As to the flu.. it is even given out free to underprivileged at various health fairs and facilities.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you and Jamie were able to get the order done. Love the Lord of the Rings mug, love the Lord of the Rings.
> 
> It's still snowing here, I shoveled the 2 or so inches that was on the ground so that I can hopefully stay ahead of it getting too deep, don't know how long it's supposed to snow. :-(


I am glad she helped it would have taken the better part of the day. Not that it is hard just time consuming, which is ok one of those very long days. Needed something to fill the time. Love Lord of the Rings too.

They say snow into saturday if it is like today's snow there was really nothing compared to what it has been. I hope it doesn't snow to much, so you won't have to shovel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, that pink dress is beautiful, a great color for you.

June, we also call our meals dinner & supper.

Gwen & Jinx, I still curious, what s a for stick pan?

Kathy, your dyeing adventure makes me wish I had been a fly on your wall to watch the antics


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I wonder why he said that - my doctor said every five years or less for the pneumonia shot. I don't know about the shingles shot - I will ask the pharmacist the next time I go in. --- sam


I was told one shingles shot for life and that I would not need another pneumonia shot, since I was over 65. I am going to insist on one every 5 years... even if I have to pay, since my lungs are somewhat compromised... as are yours... That may be why the different advise.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Does the whole wheat pastry flour have to be pastry flour, or can I just use regular whole wheat flour? Otherwise I think I have everything but the applesauce and the bran cereal.


I think that would work as well. I hope you like them. They are one of our favorites. I buy the six pack of applesauce. One is just the right size.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> insurance will pay for most of it - I suppose most everyone has a copay - medicare covers the whole think I believe.
> 
> healthcare here is expensive - and so is insurance - the reason why we had so many uninsured people. obamacare was supposed to make insurance available at a reasonable cost - with vouchers for those making little money. i'm not sure how it is working out. policies with little copay are much more expensive than with big copays. however - if the copay is $1000 or more - what is the sense of having insurance - the average person would be constantly paying for anything medical. my main problem with obamacare is that they passed the bill before they decided what it was going to be and how it was going to work. kind of putting the horse before the cart in my mind. I also disagree with the fine for not buying insurance. goes against my idea of freedom. now I best get off the soap box. --- sam


Another issue with the obamacare is that it needs young people to sign on and they are not.... so the $$$ are never going to be there as a self-sustaining program. Most young people are healthy and figure they can pay the fine if something should happen and it would be cheaper than the cost of insurance in the interim.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> thewren wrote:
> ...
> 
> had one square done - the first half was the right size - the second half about twice what it should have done so frogged it all out - will try again. who knew trying to get the right size block could be so difficult?
> ...


yet with the squares coming from so many of us, and from all over, rather vital for Joy's sanity I suspect (or will she steam roller Kathy!) I plan on posting mine end of March. Higher priority is the printer cartridges so I can get back to the Lawyer!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> An iron skillet is great for so many things... Not great on the glass cook top and not great for me to pick up with back.... so it sits on the stove until DH cleans it and puts it away... almost never.... I have a very old corn stick pan and the girls always wanted their cornbread in that.... just cause it was cute.


I have an iron skillet or three that rarely leaves the stove top, the most used pans in my kitchen. in the summer the cast iron pots are used on the bbq. I used to have a corn stick it is with the ex.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the way you play!!!


ditto!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I keep asking myself that--GS is turning 3 in about 3 weeks!


My goodness the time sure is flying by. Seth will be 4 soon, hard to believe.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


Lovely, looks as if you enjoyed yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Excellent... is it a medicated balm?


This one isn't but I have made a medicated one for a friend of mine. This one is good on cuts and scraps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


Great picture,,,, You are just beaming and the dress is wonderful. (My grandmother did wear black to my mom's wedding because she was angry that she was marrying at home instead of in the church!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've learned a secret which is to turn on the light in your oven and let the bread rise in there...provides just enough warmth and non-moisture area without adding to the energy cost.



tami_ohio said:


> How old is she? If you have a heavy stand mixer and supervise, it would be a good one. If the house is warm in only takes a little over an hour and a half. As my house, or rather the kitchen, isn't very warm, it takes me longer. But it's super easy. I couldn't do it by hand, but DD does. I had to use extra tonight, so we must have more humidity in the air tonight with the snow melt the past week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am back from seeing the Professor of Orthopaedics from the Medical School, his advice is that I should get an exercycle and use that on low half an hour daily- so that my muscles bear more of the load, either that or swimming, but I explained that I find swimming very difficult now because of my altered centre of gravity and my weakened left arm- there is a cyst (hollow) on the ball of the hip and a spur that is causing the pain- I could not see this, but they must be able to enlarge what they can see on the monitor. I am quite happy with this result, and also glad that I made the effort to be there several hours early, as was the Professor- so that is all for the good.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren [b said:
> 
> 
> > ok - what did I do wrong? --- sam
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What wonderful pictures! Glad you "invited" us along to share the fun :thumbup: :thumbup: Any chance of a menu to identify all the goodies? It all looks SOOO good!
> Carol il/oh


I'll try!. Back tier from the top; Choclate eclairs, savoury something, Hot Cocoa cookies (I did these from a recipe that probably came from KTP- in fact it was Sam). front tier: salmon rolls, turkey sandwiches, small quiches. 2 tiered plate is cupcakes. The bowl in the middle is the lollies/sweets that I had left from decorating the cake- needed to buy bags for just one or two of most of them so figured may as well get a few eaten this way. And hiding behind the tiered plates are home made sausage rolls accompanied by home made tomato sauce.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


WOW :shock: that is lovely, the colors are awesome, and so nicely done, you are really good. Artist :-D


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great picture,,,, You are just beaming and the dress is wonderful. (My grandmother did wear black to my mom's wedding because she was angry that she was marrying at home instead of in the church!)


And I seem to remember Laura Ingalls Wilder wore a black dress for her own wedding--it was all the fabric they had at the time--and she had a long, long, happy marriage.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> yet with the squares coming from so many of us, and from all over, rather vital for Joy's sanity I suspect (or will she steam roller Kathy!) I plan on posting mine end of March. Higher priority is the printer cartridges so I can get back to the Lawyer!


See, I told you, Caren, that someone would let the cat out of the bag!!! grin

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back from seeing the Professor of Orthopaedics from the Medical School, his advice is that I should get an exercycle and use that on low half an hour daily- so that my muscles bear more of the load, either that or swimming, but I explained that I find swimming very difficult now because of my altered centre of gravity and my weakened left arm- there is a cyst (hollow) on the ball of the hip and a spur that is causing the pain- I could not see this, but they must be able to enlarge what they can see on the monitor. I am quite happy with this result, and also glad that I made the effort to be there several hours early, as was the Professor- so that is all for the good.


I am so glad you have an answer and it sounds promising!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> How old is she? If you have a heavy stand mixer and supervise, it would be a good one. If the house is warm in only takes a little over an hour and a half. As my house, or rather the kitchen, isn't very warm, it takes me longer. But it's super easy. I couldn't do it by hand, but DD does. I had to use extra tonight, so we must have more humidity in the air tonight with the snow melt the past week.


She is 13. She makes cookies and all kinds of things in the mixer. I can't let them in the kitchen without supervising, they think I'm just watching. they get to do pretty much all of the work. She would also have to make some by hand as they don't have a mixer at home. It depends on the day if I can mix my hand or not. When I plan on making several loaves at once I have a rather old mixer that you have to turn the handle. The nice thing about it is you put everything in and it stays there for the first rising. Makes about 6-9 loaves depending on the size. My kitchen is tiny and too warm for my liking.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> I I hung the one end of the hank of yarn over a coat hanger and hung it onto one side of the dowl. I did the same with the other side, hanging it on the other side of the dowl, leaving a "dip" in the middle. What I wasn't prepared for was the amount of wet paint/water that would start dripping out of the bottom of the yarn hanging in the middle. It was hanging just high enough so every drip would splatter. It was in my hair, on my arms, on the washing machine...yup - everywhere. I managed to squeeze a good amount out and then used my dish pan and propped it up against the unfinished wall so anything on that side would hit the pan. Then I had a grand thought that if I plugged up that side of the laundry tub and put some water in it, the drips wouldn't splatter - eureka!
> 
> ...


Yes, I am laughing - with you... not at you...Sounds like something I would do.....One hint... The hank should have hung straight down... no middle.... I also put a couple heavy S hooks on the bottom of the hank to help pull the water straight down.... Aqua is a lovely color... You can be very modern with those highlights in your hair.... The dyed hands,,, not so much!!! (but fingerless mitts are very stylish.)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back from seeing the Professor of Orthopaedics from the Medical School, his advice is that I should get an exercycle and use that on low half an hour daily- so that my muscles bear more of the load, either that or swimming, but I explained that I find swimming very difficult now because of my altered centre of gravity and my weakened left arm- there is a cyst (hollow) on the ball of the hip and a spur that is causing the pain- I could not see this, but they must be able to enlarge what they can see on the monitor. I am quite happy with this result, and also glad that I made the effort to be there several hours early, as was the Professor- so that is all for the good.


I am glad you now know what is going on. I find it is better to be early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> Thanks for reading (and I hope laughing with me)!!!


Glad you can laugh now- it sure sounds like the sort of thing you need to laugh over. Now photos in progress would have been fun- like an aqua spattered Kathy with an old nightie over her clothes. But what a good use of an old nightie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll try!. Back tier from the top; Choclate eclairs, savoury something, Hot Cocoa cookies (I did these from a recipe that probably came from KTP- in fact it was Sam). front tier: salmon rolls, turkey sandwiches, small quiches. 2 tiered plate is cupcakes. The bowl in the middle is the lollies/sweets that I had left from decorating the cake- needed to buy bags for just one or two of most of them so figured may as well get a few eaten this way. And hiding behind the tiered plates are home made sausage rolls accompanied by home made tomato sauce.


That does sound a delightful spread.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> A friend's grandmother passed away last month and the memorial a few weeks later was held on what would have been her 100th birthday. Her favorite color had been red, so almost all of the family there were wearing red. It was, indeed, a celebration.


Maryanne has told us that everyone MUST wear purple to her funeral and if we are still around we are to make sure it goes in the funeral notice and that everyone is told. She almost went so far as to say that if people didn't wear some purple somewhere they wouldn't be allowed in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am so glad you have an answer and it sounds promising!


Thanks! He was someone who kind of inspired confidence- from somewhere in the Soviet Union (former) I think.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> See, I told you, Caren, that someone would let the cat out of the bag!!! grin
> 
> Ohio Joy


I did notice that :-D Kathy won't see it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, I will. I seem to be getting conflicting information. I guess that is the way when you get info from many individuals. I guess I'll find out sooner or later!


 I'll send a PM with phone no.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you now know what is going on. I find it is better to be early.


I am pathologically early- can't bear running late. Although I try to be on time when visiting friends because early can upset some!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've learned a secret which is to turn on the light in your oven and let the bread rise in there...provides just enough warmth and non-moisture area without adding to the energy cost.


I turn my oven on for 1 - minute or less (until it is warm, not hot)- turn it off and leave the oven light on and put the bread and buns in to rise - I leave the door closed and let it rise. Never fails and is so easy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was a pretty normal size for the time, but then you were allowed to teach class lessons and not do everything in groups. Don't get me wrong I don't think you should always teach as a class, but I always found that way I still had time later to go back to those who needed extra time, whereas with only being allowed to use group teaching you just ran from one place to another without any spare minutes for anything else. Off my soap box now! :lol: When I returned to teaching after I had my boys I went into Learning Support and spent all my time with the slower learners (although we were not allowed to call them that!) and I loved it. I used to say that you wouldn't get me back into a classroom for all the tea in China. No way would I have given up working with "my" kids, although I was told on more than one occasion (by those who should have known better ) that they were not "my" kids, but still the responsibility of the class teacher....oh yeah, children I may have worked with for six years...oops on that box again!
> :shock:


~~~again....those who should know better, talking idiocy! Of course they were "your" children. I SO understand your box. I understand how much you loved your work...the kids need help from so many quarters....and it's so hard to get it to them. (opps...now I'm on MY box! ;-) SOOO many boxes to get on....the need is so great and those who make decisions don't listen to those who really know and understand the situations. :| It's a real mess......"If I ran the world...." ooooo...wouldn't that be fun! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And it's almost the middle of summer before our magnolia trees bloom. But I think we're not thinking of the same plant.
> I'll post a picture of our magnolia tree AND our tulip magnolias.
> Junek


~~~ooooooohhhh....*BEAUTIFUL*
Thank you for the treat....
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it's a gorgeous color and very pretty on you...I was pretty traditional - navy blue for wedding #1 - beige for wedding #2 and Royal Blue for wedding #3. Those are the colors in my wardrobe too...with just a smattering of green and berry...think I need to liven up the wardrobe a little!!


I wore peach... as her colors were peach and lavender....The attendants wore lavender.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Not really, but its 8C today with a bit of rain and some sun, and where there are sunny sheltered banks the celandines are out! A few primroses and the odd daff. in the garden and the buds on the magnolia are looking fat so if it warms a bit more we'll have flowers.
> I've finally written the info to go with my two afghan squares and tried to block them. Seem OK but not my best work - but they are made with love and enthusiasm! Might photo them later but now I need to get tea ready. (By which I mean dinner, but in the at home you had dinner at midday, and tea at night)


We have lunch and then tea. Morning or afternoon tea is what you have with a cup of tea or coffee-not usually as lelaborate as ours yesterday let me say! And supper is something small in the evening. Dinner if used tends to be the hot meal of hte day usually eveing and normally a smarter meal than tea with visitors.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> All four of my children are left handed as am I. DH says it was a conspiracy on my part but I never tried to change them one way or another.


Both of us being lefties, we were so careful to place everything in the center of the high chair tray so as not to influence the girls. They are DEFINITELY lefties.... DH and one daughter can actually do a few things with right hand. The other one and I don't even turn right....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am glad you now know what is going on. I find it is better to be early.


Ditto, :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> great looking baby blanket carol. it's 25° out right now but it feel bitter cold - the dampness doesn't help - plus the wind. I would take 55° too. --- sam


~~Thanks, Sam. We are expecting 6-8" of snow....by Sunday night. Wind chills are bringing the temps down to waaaaaay no good! I blame Puxatawney Phil (sp?)! :lol: 
But, being a midwesterner....this is what winter is! Spring is going to be glorious! I get SOOOOO excited at every magnolia tree! I am a dangerous driver while those trees are in bloom! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil wrote:
I'll try!. Back tier from the top; Choclate eclairs, savoury something, Hot Cocoa cookies (I did these from a recipe that probably came from KTP- in fact it was Sam). front tier: salmon rolls, turkey sandwiches, small quiches. 2 tiered plate is cupcakes. The bowl in the middle is the lollies/sweets that I had left from decorating the cake- needed to buy bags for just one or two of most of them so figured may as well get a few eaten this way. And hiding behind the tiered plates are home made sausage rolls accompanied by home made tomato sauce.


That does sound a delightful spread

I had to go back to the photo -- everything sounds wonderful...reminds me I need to try those sausage rolls sometime soon.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And I seem to remember Laura Ingalls Wilder wore a black dress for her own wedding--it was all the fabric they had at the time--and she had a long, long, happy marriage.


Yes, I remember that too...I don't think it was uncommon at that time. My mother made my wedding gown...a simple, long ivory dress...I loved it and still treasure it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is in the little tins? --- sam


~~~yeah, I wondered that , too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd certainly vote for you!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~again....those who should know better, talking idiocy! Of course they were "your" children. I SO understand your box. I understand how much you loved your work...the kids need help from so many quarters....and it's so hard to get it to them. (opps...now I'm on MY box! ;-) SOOO many boxes to get on....the need is so great and those who make decisions don't listen to those who really know and understand the situations. :| It's a real mess......"If I ran the world...." ooooo...wouldn't that be fun! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Yes, I remember that too...I don't think it was uncommon at that time. My mother made my wedding gown...a simple, long ivory dress...I loved it and still treasure it.


Only the wealthy could afford a white dress, especially one that could not be used for other purposes. so black, grey or brown were commonly worn I believe.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:



> I was teasing you angelam - in your post you said "I had it stolen" and I was just asking why. --- sam


~~~I thought it was a "funny". I liked it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


So very sorry for your loss. I do hope that your cousin can get through the chemo and have a great outcome. 
Hugs


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have to pay a copay for mine. Wish it was free though.


~~~I have 2 insurances....so usually don't pay ('cept for the monthly payments, and small medicine charges).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.  
David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing. 
Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And don't even try to get me to understand metric!
> 
> Tami


But you don't need to understand it- it is all multiples of 10. Just the same principles as dollars and cents. Much easier to work with than all the different weights and measures in the imperial system (if you can remember them even). And no different amounts for length and weight either. So a 1000 grams is a kilogram, 1000 meters is a kilometre.
And for me it was always hard remembering the Imperial measures despite having used them all the way through school. At school the metric systemw as a p


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Take care of yourself....it could be that you're just run down and your body is saying "time out"....hope you get some good rest and feel better soon.


Just what I was thinking. You do seem to burn the candle at both ends and have been doing a lot of extras as well. slow down, rest... and get tot the Dr. if you are not feeling any relief soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


The cold 'cure' sounds tasty! Aren't mobiles wonderful!? So glad David was able to be with you! That is good too that you have your yarn!

In my opinion it is time for a group hug- so many requests for prayers!

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


Full of fun and happy images. I like it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:



> insurance will pay for most of it - I suppose most everyone has a copay - medicare covers the whole think I believe.
> 
> healthcare here is expensive - and so is insurance - the reason why we had so many uninsured people. obamacare was supposed to make insurance available at a reasonable cost - with vouchers for those making little money. i'm not sure how it is working out. policies with little copay are much more expensive than with big copays. however - if the copay is $1000 or more - what is the sense of having insurance - the average person would be constantly paying for anything medical. my main problem with obamacare is that they passed the bill before they decided what it was going to be and how it was going to work. kind of putting the horse before the cart in my mind. I also disagree with the fine for not buying insurance. goes against my idea of freedom. now I best get off the soap box. --- sam


~~~all I'm going to say is that the problems with ObamaCare (or the Affordable Care Act) (strangely - many do NOT know these are the same thing) are not totally the result of lack of planning, etc. There are those who really want this to fail, therefore are not being coopertive to a large degree. Also, history has shown us that other major changes/introductions in public social service programs - such as Social Security & Medicare - had very rocky beginnings. Now...is there anyone who is willing to give up their Medicare? Their Social Security?.....I'm just sayin'......
I'd best get off my soap box. ;-)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, that pink dress is beautiful, a great color for you.
> 
> June, we also call our meals dinner & supper.
> 
> ...


I was trying to ask what is a corn stick pan? I better proofread better


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen & Jinx, I still curious, what s a for stick pan?


I think you are talking about the pan for the cornbread... It is a pan that is more like a mold and the cornbread comes out looking like ears of corn...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Strange how people get things in their heads. I was told that wearing red to a wedding was inappropriate--yet with the Chinese culture, the bride wears red! And all the wedding garb is bright, whereas here, we seem to frown on things like that. I figure as long as I'm doing something for the right reasons, it's no one else's business. You had your promise to keep, and you did. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Think I'll try some hot cocoa with the Godiva chocolate liquor....great idea....but, no marshmallows..darn; have to put them on my grocery list.



Lurker 2 said:


> The cold 'cure' sounds tasty! Aren't mobiles wonderful!? So glad David was able to be with you! That is good too that you have your yarn!
> 
> In my opinion it is time for a group hug- so many requests for prayers!
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This one isn't but I have made a medicated one for a friend of mine. This one is good on cuts and scraps.


I wondered because it looks nice and thick. DH is having so much trouble with fingers splitting in the dry weather and I have been having him use things like Bag Balm and then a rather rich cream.... I know he couldn't stand the sting of super glue or liquid bandage!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think you are talking about the pan for the cornbread... It is a pan that is more like a mold and the cornbread comes out looking like ears of corn...


That's what I thought it was as I have seen one in Cabelas


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm right there on that soapbox....but then I worked with the insurance industry for over 40 years -- before and after ERISA laws and managed care, etc. etc. I hope ACA is given the chance to settle in--which may be 3-4 years.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~all I'm going to say is that the problems with ObamaCare (or the Affordable Care Act) (strangely - many do NOT know these are the same thing) are not totally the result of lack of planning, etc. There are those who really want this to fail, therefore are not being coopertive to a large degree. Also, history has shown us that other major changes/introductions in public social service programs - such as Social Security & Medicare - had very rocky beginnings. Now...is there anyone who is willing to give up their Medicare? Their Social Security?.....I'm just sayin'......
> I'd best get off my soap box. ;-)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Trying this again to see if * I can get it to work?
> Yaay, it did!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: don't you love it!. our responses are going to be soMUCH*FUN!*
I'm "pooped!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I am so glad you have an answer and it sounds promising!


Yes, and certainly better than surgery... though I am surprised he didn't suggest removing the spur...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm always in on the hugs! :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, and I meant to give y'all an update on the Charlotte cardigan--I got the yarn rewound and have looked over the pattern revisions, so as soon as I finish the adult Paloma and a couple of commissions, I'll get back to it. I think it will go faster this time--fingers crossed--and I am starting to feel more positive now.
> 
> ...


A cutie patootie for sure!!!!! :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, Davids slippers almost look like felt liners for Sorrels, they should sure be warm.

Sorleena, the new avatar of your GC is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If y'all do your * very best* to get the squares to 8'' , I'll manage to get them joined. Or maybe I can dump them into Kathy Hinkle's lap. Shhhh . . . . . don't tell.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I ordered some Grandma's rash remedy for our winter dry skin -- ordered it since it's all natural and I could use it on the grandkids also...it's the best I've used so far to take away the dryness and the itchiness...the skin is finally beginning to clear up--I'm sending each of the kids a bottle--I got it through Amazon.



Dreamweaver said:


> I wondered because it looks nice and thick. DH is having so much trouble with fingers splitting in the dry weather and I have been having him use things like Bag Balm and then a rather rich cream.... I know he couldn't stand the sting of super glue or liquid bandage!!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You look fabulous & proud! As Mom of the groom should! Wasn't it a wonderful day????? I so wish to relive both of my kids' weddings. They were so much FUN!!!! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Think I'll try some hot cocoa with the Godiva chocolate liquor....great idea....but, no marshmallows..darn; have to put them on my grocery list.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tee hee I did tell Jamie but I am pretty sure she won't say a word either. I know there are some that just don't keep secrets. Good thing DJ or Seth aren't around.


LOLOL!!! Poor Seth and DJ!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


Hobbit shoes look very warm... Nice to have company on a long walk, even if on the phone. I often get calls made to friends when taking my walk.... Glad you reminded me of the chocolate liquor. I think I have some in the dining room... Sounds good....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, and certainly better than surgery... though I am surprised he didn't suggest removing the spur...


My brother copes with massive amounts of spurs- especially on the spine, and counseled me that it is best to learn to live with the pain- that they do dissolve- better than a surgery IMHO.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> thewren [b said:
> 
> 
> > ok - what did I do wrong? --- sam
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother copes with massive amounts of spurs- especially on the spine, and counseled me that it is best to learn to live with the pain- that they do dissolve- better than a surgery IMHO.


Fantastic. I didn't know that they ever dissolved. I thought of them more as large calcium deposits.

If I remember right, Marianne set up her bicycle so that the back wheel just spun and used it like an exercise machine last year. It might be an alternative until you can get the equipment... OR our Sr. Center has free equipment use.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, glad you had a successful visit with the doctor, hope the exercises he suggested will help with the pain.

I have not seen chocolate liquor, will have to look for that but would add it to hot chocolate as I don't like coffee. My favorite is Carolans


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Unbelievable. I am caught up... and the news is about to come on.. DH is sleeping in chair and I have yet to take a stitch. I think it will be an early night here since it was after 3 AM last night.... I want to et quilt square done tomorrow and make a few phone calls. I have to take mom for eye shot Thurs. and there is a hockey game that night. YEAH... Still haven't called to see if Rachel is still employed. Guess tomorrow will be a catch up day....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My sister's sunrise picture from this morning.
> Junek


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> insurance will pay for most of it - I suppose most everyone has a copay - medicare covers the whole think I believe.
> 
> healthcare here is expensive - and so is insurance - the reason why we had so many uninsured people. obamacare was supposed to make insurance available at a reasonable cost - with vouchers for those making little money. i'm not sure how it is working out. policies with little copay are much more expensive than with big copays. however - if the copay is $1000 or more - what is the sense of having insurance - the average person would be constantly paying for anything medical. my main problem with obamacare is that they passed the bill before they decided what it was going to be and how it was going to work. kind of putting the horse before the cart in my mind. I also disagree with the fine for not buying insurance. goes against my idea of freedom. now I best get off the soap box. --- sam


I got my healthcare and dental through the Insurance marketplace (affordable healthcare act) and got a wonderful deal, I'm so glad I called. As of March 1 I'll be covered again. YAY!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Fantastic. I didn't know that they ever dissolved. I thought of them more as large calcium deposits.
> 
> If I remember right, Marianne set up her bicycle so that the back wheel just spun and used it like an exercise machine last year. It might be an alternative until you can get the equipment... OR our Sr. Center has free equipment use.


I think Zoe said something about them being calcium deposits, once- I just know them as bone spurs, result of the Osteo-arthritis- certainly my shoulder is not as bad as it used to be- but not any use for sleeping on that side- definitely out of the question. No bicycle, so that won't work. I coul check out charges at the local gym- I need to ask the GP for a 'green prescription'.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


Gorgeous!!!!! Pink really looks fabulous on you. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you had a successful visit with the doctor, hope the exercises he suggested will help with the pain.
> 
> I have not seen chocolate liquor, will have to look for that but would add it to hot chocolate as I don't like coffee. My favorite is Carolans


Had not thought of it being a spur, till today- but it explains why the pain is localised, not over the whole joint.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you had a successful visit with the doctor, hope the exercises he suggested will help with the pain.
> 
> I have not seen chocolate liquor, will have to look for that but would add it to hot chocolate as I don't like coffee. My favorite is Carolans


 :thumbup: :thumbup: On Julies dr appt.

Hot chocolate would work great also.  :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's awesome.....there are so many like you who can finally get insurance coverage.



Poledra65 said:


> I got my healthcare and dental through the Insurance marketplace (affordable healthcare act) and got a wonderful deal, I'm so glad I called. As of March 1 I'll be covered again. YAY!!!!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm right there on that soapbox....but then I worked with the insurance industry for over 40 years -- before and after ERISA laws and managed care, etc. etc. I hope ACA is given the chance to settle in--which may be 3-4 years.
> 
> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~all I'm going to say is that the problems with ObamaCare (or the Affordable Care Act) (strangely - many do NOT know these are the same thing) are not totally the result of lack of planning, etc. There are those who really want this to fail, therefore are not being coopertive to a large degree. Also, history has shown us that other major changes/introductions in public social service programs - such as Social Security & Medicare - had very rocky beginnings. Now...is there anyone who is willing to give up their Medicare? Their Social Security?.....I'm just sayin'......
> I'd best get off my soap box.


I'll join you on that soap box, ladies. When Medicare began, I was working for an attorney who had lots of senior clients and I recall a great influx of requests for help with the Medicare rules, forms, etc. Of course, that was pre-internet and everything was written in "gov-speak." But we did survive and things got much better over the years. I agree: let's give ACA a chance.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Tami, the dress is beautiful, it looks lovely on you. What a nice couple you make!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've knitted a bit more on the Paloma adult version and worked a bit on a new pattern (yeah, getting ahead of myself again, lol). Now it's off to bed...hope I dream about puppies again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was trying to. no one commented when I ask jynx if she was pimping out the roving. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Was Sam making a joke? Teasing about the way the statement was written; puttng a 2nd meaning on it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would think so - maybe if you sifted it a couple of times it would be more like pastry flour. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Does the whole wheat pastry flour have to be pastry flour, or can I just use regular whole wheat flour? Otherwise I think I have everything but the applesauce and the bran cereal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture sassafras - you are getting really good. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am also on the generic Bactrim which is also a preventative - and theophylline for my lungs. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> I was told one shingles shot for life and that I would not need another pneumonia shot, since I was over 65. I am going to insist on one every 5 years... even if I have to pay, since my lungs are somewhat compromised... as are yours... That may be why the different advise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

It is to be very cold the next three day - below zero one night - and only in the lower teens during the day - sat, sun and Monday showed snow - he said it would amount to much - we will wait and see. it was spitting snow on and off all day today. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~Thanks, Sam. We are expecting 6-8" of snow....by Sunday night. Wind chills are bringing the temps down to waaaaaay no good! I blame Puxatawney Phil (sp?)! :lol:
> But, being a midwesterner....this is what winter is! Spring is going to be glorious! I get SOOOOO excited at every magnolia tree! I am a dangerous driver while those trees are in bloom! :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does one walk up to knitting - I just grab mine. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not against obamacare - there are parts of it that I think are unfair - the fines for not getting insurance is only one. I do think we need to have insurance affordable for everyone - I just think that was not handled well. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~all I'm going to say is that the problems with ObamaCare (or the Affordable Care Act) (strangely - many do NOT know these are the same thing) are not totally the result of lack of planning, etc. There are those who really want this to fail, therefore are not being coopertive to a large degree. Also, history has shown us that other major changes/introductions in public social service programs - such as Social Security & Medicare - had very rocky beginnings. Now...is there anyone who is willing to give up their Medicare? Their Social Security?.....I'm just sayin'......
> I'd best get off my soap box. ;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one walk up to knitting - I just grab mine. --- sam


I often walk up to mine- many a time I walk up the stairs and the first thing I do then is pick up my knitting. (well ususally the first thing is turn on the computer and then pick up the knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it a cast iron pan with six indentions that look like an ear of corn - for baking corn bread. --- sam

have a look -

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?search_query=Cast%20Iron%20Corn%20Muffin%20Pan&adid=22222222220202663202&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=e&wl1=s&wl2=c&wl3=33161159618&wl4=&veh=sem



Bonnie7591 said:


> I was trying to ask what is a corn stick pan? I better proofread better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually - I think khulua (?) would be the best. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you had a successful visit with the doctor, hope the exercises he suggested will help with the pain.
> 
> I have not seen chocolate liquor, will have to look for that but would add it to hot chocolate as I don't like coffee. My favorite is Carolans


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and you are proof that it can work - we need it to work. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I got my healthcare and dental through the Insurance marketplace (affordable healthcare act) and got a wonderful deal, I'm so glad I called. As of March 1 I'll be covered again. YAY!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I stand corrected. --- sam



darowil said:


> I often walk up to mine- many a time I walk up the stairs and the first thing I do then is pick up my knitting. (well ususally the first thing is turn on the computer and then pick up the knitting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did it get so late so quickly? --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


David's hobbit boots look toasty warm, his feet shouldn't get cold in them. 
We had freezing clod winds here, when I went to bed there was no extra snow to speak of. It is snowing a blowing now, looks to be a good 10cm/4inches of new snow on the deck railing. Your coffee sounds good. 
It is nice to be walked home by a loved one even if it is virtually. I think it makes the time seem to go by quicker. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pathologically early- can't bear running late. Although I try to be on time when visiting friends because early can upset some!


Appointments I am always early baring any unexpected delays. Last doctor appointment I was rerouted do to an accident, lucky I arrived on time. Friends are different.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is something to put on the squash bread --- sam

Slow Cooker Tangerine Marmalade Recipe

Cook up delicious tangerine marmalade in the slow cooker.

What you'll need
Tangerines: about 8-10
One lemon
Water, about 4 cups
Sugar, about 4 cups

How to make it
If you have a tangerine tree, admire it.
Pick your tangerines.

Wash them well, scrub all the dirt off the peels.
Peel the tangerines and remove any seeds and excess pulp/membranes from the center.

Reserve half of the peels.

Place the tangerines in your food processor.

Add half of the peels, breaking them into smallish pieces.
Process the mixture into a pulp. About 8-10 pulses. Do this in batches to avoid spillage.

Remove the mixture to a measuring cup so you can determine how much pulp you have. This will determine how much water and sugar you will need to use.

Pour the mixture into your crockpot.

Add 1 cup of water for each cup of tangerine mixture. I used 4 cups.

Add the juice of one lemon.

Cook on high for two hours or until boiling.

Add the sugar, 1 cup for each cup of tangerine mixture, I used four cups. If desired, add spices such as the seeds of a vanilla bean and clove.

Cook on low for 4-6 hours until all the peel bits are translucent.Remove the lid and turn the slow cooker to high.

Cook for an additional 2 hours or more if you desire, until marmalade has reached a syrupy consistency.

Store in glass jars in the refrigerator for up to six weeks or freeze.

http://spoonful.com/recipes/slow-cooker-tangerine-marmalade-recipe?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|TangerineMarmalade||022514|||famM|


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Appointments I am always early baring any unexpected delays. Last doctor appointment I was rerouted do to an accident, lucky I arrived on time. Friends are different.


Really good friends it should not matter when you are able to get there- but a lot of my friends are a decade older than me, and like to 'entertain' in a way my generation does not usually- although I would have to acknowledge Bronwen does not handle visitors being early that well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wondered because it looks nice and thick. DH is having so much trouble with fingers splitting in the dry weather and I have been having him use things like Bag Balm and then a rather rich cream.... I know he couldn't stand the sting of super glue or liquid bandage!!!


It is thick very thick, a little goes a long way. I use it on my hands when they get bad, put it on with cotton gloves at night. My hands feel much better the next day. I don't like crazy glue or liquid bandage for myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something to put on the squash bread --- sam
> 
> Slow Cooker Tangerine Marmalade Recipe
> 
> ...


I think I would have to use my smaller crock pot- the big one would be far too large- I might try this, but with lemons- good idea to freeze it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Poor Seth and DJ!


They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll: 
Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


That is a lovely shot, Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually - I think khulua (?) would be the best. --- sam


That would be good in it too. Maybe a bit of both and make it a mocha


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a lovely shot, Caren!


Thank you. Both of them came running into the house to get me so I could get the picture. then they sat on either side. Was cute to hear the pride in their voices and how happy they were at their accomplishment. It is sitting on a shovel so they could move it around with them.

edit they are playing int he snow on the deck it was is so deep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Both of them came running into the house to get me so I could get the picture. then they sat on either side. Was cute to hear the pride in their voices and how happy they were at their accomplishment. It is sitting on a shovel so they could move it around with them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really good friends it should not matter when you are able to get there- but a lot of my friends are a decade older than me, and like to 'entertain' in a way my generation does not usually- although I would have to acknowledge Bronwen does not handle visitors being early that well.


If I were to show up early at Amy's she would just pour the coffee and be fine with it. Elishia doesn't like people showing up too early. My sisters used to like when I was early so I could help finish things up. Mostly meant setting the plates, napkins.. on the table.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I were to show up early at Amy's she would just pour the coffee and be fine with it. Elishia doesn't like people showing up too early. My sisters used to like when I was early so I could help finish things up. Mostly meant setting the plates, napkins.. on the table.


It all depends, doesn't it- you get to know who can cope with what. I would rather be on time for Bronwen than have her upset!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something to put on the squash bread --- sam
> 
> Slow Cooker Tangerine Marmalade Recipe
> 
> YUM YUM YUM I happen to have some tangerines, might give this a try. Sure would make the house smell divine. Baking the squash bread when it is near done will be even better. And warm the house at the same time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It all depends, doesn't it- you get to know who can cope with what. I would rather be on time for Bronwen than have her upset!


Yes it sure does. Most times with Elishia I will ring her and see if she still needs help. When I go to mum's a;ways early to help her out. Once I was late and everyone thought maybe I was sick, just got delayed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is something to put on the squash bread --- sam
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Think I should head back to bed seems how it is 02:22. I am getting a bit sleepy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't need a lot of house warming extras! Not right now- that is why I am putting off doing my stuffed peppers until early morning- when it will be so much cooler, and I won't mind having the oven on. About time I got to bed. I had an expected visitor a wee while ago- he brought my first other document to help bolster my case with the Lawyer.


Goodnight sleep well. Good to have all the documents you can to help your case.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I used both vinegar and salt to set the berry colored yarn I was using in some Christmas things....and then kept rinsing and rinsing and blotting with a white terry cloth towel until there was no longer any pink bleeding through. I had to actually wind several butterfly bobbins and do the color setting before I could knit them into the white background...it worked. When I blocked the piece, the red didn't bleed into the white at all.


I'm knitting a merino /silk lace weight yarn and it's shedding colour as I knit, so can I fix this with the salt and vinegar or will this harm the yarn? Did you treat with both at the same time or in sequence?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Never knew that's how Milngavie is pronounced! You learn something new here every day!


May be an urban myth but apparently the posh people who moved into the area didnt want to be associated with its industrial past - Gavin's Mill > mill of Gavin > Milne Gavie, so changed its pronunciation!! Nice story, probably invented.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gottastch, just loved your description of your acrylic dying adventures. I hope you are not looking too blue today! :shock:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> I was teasing you angelam - in your post you said "I had it stolen" and I was just asking why. --- sam


I know!!
Sam why are you still up at this hour of the morning for you? 8.30am here and I'm just getting ready for work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I should be going to bed - maybe I will - or it will be time to get up before I have a chance to sleep. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you! DDIL and DD went with me so many times to find a dress, all to the same place, as I am so fluffy. It's the only place around that I found, and liked, that had anything to fit me to even try on. All the other dresses came from David's Bridal. They had maybe 5 dresses for mother of the bride/groom, and they all were about a size 4! Every time we went we would ask the same sales lady what she had new. When we saw that dress on me, even in black with just the pink swatch, we knew that would be THE dress!
> 
> Tami


After your post Tami, I got adverts for Mother of the Bride dresses...fair enough, and.... Birds eye FLUFFY rice!! :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of frost overnight, but the flowers are fine. The birds are singing and the sky is blue and last night someone forecast a very warm spring, I hope that's true as some of us UK KPers are meeting up in Lincoln.

I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes and hugs to everyone.

Wednesday photos....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thursday's child here, with "far to go"! :lol: Do you think that means I'll get to the KAP one day....? :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Would be great for us Thursday children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it sure does. Most times with Elishia I will ring her and see if she still needs help. When I go to mum's a;ways early to help her out. Once I was late and everyone thought maybe I was sick, just got delayed.


Stuff happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Goodnight sleep well. Good to have all the documents you can to help your case.


Especially as this was someone from Church, who had already tried to help out- and pretty fluent in both languages!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: I agree that & spending $150 on jeans full of holes! Our schools make grade 11 & 12 do 40hrs volunteer work over 2 years as part of the ciriculum. There was a girl doing her time at the nursing home, she had on holey jeans & one of the old ladies was upset & wanted to buy her a pair of jeans she would not be hanging out of, the activity director had to tell the old lady the jeans were purchased that way :roll:
> I also don't understand how anyone can think it is attractive to have the crack of their butt showing!


I agree. It looks gross! What a great idea having senior students do volunteer work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm knitting a merino /silk lace weight yarn and it's shedding colour as I knit, so can I fix this with the salt and vinegar or will this harm the yarn? Did you treat with both at the same time or in sequence?


I would try salt first and see if that works- it is unlikely the company will tell you their dye (secrets) but salt is commonly used to fix the average dye. Water as hot as you can for the sake of the Merino is also potentially helpful- but I would let it cool at its own rate- DON'T put it straight into a cool rinse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> May be an urban myth but apparently the posh people who moved into the area didnt want to be associated with its industrial past - Gavin's Mill > mill of Gavin > Milne Gavie, so changed its pronunciation!! Nice story, probably invented.


According to Cousin Ian it is absolutely true, the Mill is still in existence!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back from seeing the Professor of Orthopaedics from the Medical School, his advice is that I should get an exercycle and use that on low half an hour daily- so that my muscles bear more of the load, either that or swimming, but I explained that I find swimming very difficult now because of my altered centre of gravity and my weakened left arm- there is a cyst (hollow) on the ball of the hip and a spur that is causing the pain- I could not see this, but they must be able to enlarge what they can see on the monitor. I am quite happy with this result, and also glad that I made the effort to be there several hours early, as was the Professor- so that is all for the good.


That's good that they are not talking surgery Julie. Over here there are always exercise bikes for sale second hand or even in Charity shops. Do you have Freecycle (really didn't mean that to be funny :lol: ) on the internet ? Might be worth a look too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pathologically early- can't bear running late. Although I try to be on time when visiting friends because early can upset some!


Me for one! I'm usually running late and I'd probably still be cleaning if you came early.....and if you believe that you'd eat all you see (yep, my gran again!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hi Purple I'm sure Althea will be happy to share her birthday cake with you- even though it doesn't have any purple on it (you could pretned the oink is purple od course.


That looks great! Very clever.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> That's good that they are not talking surgery Julie. Over here there are always exercise bikes for sale second hand or even in Charity shops. Do you have Freecycle (really didn't mean that to be funny :lol: ) on the internet ? Might be worth a look too.


I hope you can locate an exercise bike nice and cheap. Good to hear no surgery needed for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good that they are not talking surgery Julie. Over here there are always exercise bikes for sale second hand or even in Charity shops. Do you have Freecycle (really didn't mean that to be funny :lol: ) on the internet ? Might be worth a look too.


I was really quite relieved- I will have to look into Freecycle- I was also going to check with Alastair who does a lot of exercycling as to makes and so on. I have not yet started even looking on Trademe our local Auctionsite knowing that first I must get the money together!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And th eother I went pas tone who hadn't even bothered to do up his fly- but of course the trousers are so down it doesn't matter anyway! (I must admit I did wonder what he may have been up tp as he also had his tshirt only half on as well) He was one a group one of whom had been kicked out of the cricket for playing up. And then they all got worked up (fortunately I wasn't 15 seconds longer getting there as I walked striaght past them in a confined area just as they started to carry on in the street (as I walked past I thought is this fun or soemthing about to erupt? But I had no real option at that point but to go on acting as if nothing was happening. A number of them ended up jumping the fence of the bridge onto the road and running across it, stopping in the middle to yell at the others or hit them. And this on one of the main roads out of the city. I rang David and said I think you had better pick me up just to be sure. They did head in another direction but decided that David on the way was better than talking to him if things had got worse.


It can get a bit scary when these goons start up in the street. I am glad they went the other way for your sake. You just never know what they can get up to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me for one! I'm usually running late and I'd probably still be cleaning if you came early.....and if you believe that you'd eat all you see (yep, my gran again!)


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love your Gran's sayings!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning/evening Kate, Julie and Sugar. Hope you are all ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you can locate an exercise bike nice and cheap. Good to hear no surgery needed for now.


I am just so glad intervention is not called for immediately. You feel safer when you've landed the Consultant rather than the Registrar, and to have the Professor of Orthopaedics is quite an honour- I was quite startled that he called me himself the morning before- (hoping to get me in earlier) often the 'big wigs' will delegate- and I have just yesterday got the letter asking me to contact them, if I have not gone private meantime. Which I am assuming in this case would be the only reason for not waiting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning/evening Kate, Julie and Sugar. Hope you are all ok.


Hi! PurpleFi! Just been on the phone to Cousin Karen in Bearsden, she is in the throes of getting ready to come to Victoria, Australia for a family wedding- first of the grandchildren marrying! Karen is quite a few years older than me, given that her Dad was shot down and killed over France.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am curious to know what will happen to the roving you posted?!
PurpleFi?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know what will happen to the roving you posted?!
> PurpleFi?


I am planning to spin it on a drop spindle and then once I see what it looks like I make weave with it or knit something.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now how about some photos of a KP TP?


Looks like a fabulous tea party!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am off to feed the birds. catch you later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am planning to spin it on a drop spindle and then once I see what it looks like I make weave with it or knit something.


Is there any end to your accomplishments!? I have yet to master a drop spindle, although I used enjoy my wheel (put together by yours truly from a kitset, but got 'munted' in one of our many moves within Auckland!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning/evening Kate, Julie and Sugar. Hope you are all ok.


Good morning. All doing ok here thanks. I made a big batch of sausage rolls today for Sundays Baby Shower and have decorated a table cloth with baby type stickers. Will do another one tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am off to feed the birds. catch you later.


Cousin Karen was in the middle of loading up her bird feeders- and getting the overlocking done on some trousers she is shortening to size!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning. All doing ok here thanks. I made a big batch of sausage rolls today for Sundays Baby Shower and have decorated a table cloth with baby type stickers. Will do another one tomorrow sometime.


That sounds lovely, hope you will tke some photos. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning. All doing ok here thanks. I made a big batch of sausage rolls today for Sundays Baby Shower and have decorated a table cloth with baby type stickers. Will do another one tomorrow sometime.


I do hope all goes well for the baby shower! and not too many from the 'other side' of the family! How is DD?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 88 and cant keep my eyes open. Off I go again. See you all at the table again tomorrow. Take care


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


That is a picture to keep forever...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I got my healthcare and dental through the Insurance marketplace (affordable healthcare act) and got a wonderful deal, I'm so glad I called. As of March 1 I'll be covered again. YAY!!!!


I'm so glad and I think we'll hear more and more stories like this. We are happy that it is an option for DD in between college (where she has a part-time job and health insurance) and getting another job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I'm so glad and I think we'll hear more and more stories like this. We are happy that it is an option for DD in between college (where she has a part-time job and health insurance) and getting another job.


so glad to hear someone in favour of the ACA one hears so many anti voices- and at the risk of sounding Political- I would be very sad to see President Obama leave the office having achieved nothing. (thinking of the stalemates over Guantanamo Bay)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to Cousin Ian it is absolutely true, the Mill is still in existence!


Ooh, what a useful pool of info. we have between us! I love to get confirmation of this 'fact'. It sounded too appropriate an explanation...... Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, what a useful pool of info. we have between us! I love to get confirmation of this 'fact'. It sounded too appropriate an explanation...... Thanks, Julie.


And it was nice to have a good excuse to call and wish them Bon Voyage! they are preparing to leave for Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it was nice to have a good excuse to call and wish them Bon Voyage! they are preparing to leave for Melbourne, Australia.


So near and so far. Any chance they could visit you?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I got up early, so I drank my coffee and watched Castle. Now I have to get ready for school. But, the good news is that I am caught up!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from chilly Great Bend, where it is currently -14.4c/6f at 7:27am. We have 15.2cm/6inches of new fluffy on the ground. 


Today's coffee is my favorite Disney princess mug. 

Peaceful healing energy to those who are in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you and Jamie were able to get the order done. Love the Lord of the Rings mug, love the Lord of the Rings.
> 
> It's still snowing here, I shoveled the 2 or so inches that was on the ground so that I can hopefully stay ahead of it getting too deep, don't know how long it's supposed to snow. :-(


Since you loved The Lord of the Rings and I did, too, I wanted to ask you if you've seen the new Hobbit movies. I'm thinking of streaming them from Amazon but don't want to waste my time if they're not that good.
Or if anyone else has seen them?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


Love your cute fantasy water color...It brightened my morning!! It's easy to tell you're having fun with it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Us too, but we now have lunch and dinner...


Isn't it amazing that the names for the meals changed over time? I thought it was perhaps because I grew up in the country. I often think of the last meal of the day as supper.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back from seeing the Professor of Orthopaedics from the Medical School, his advice is that I should get an exercycle and use that on low half an hour daily- so that my muscles bear more of the load, either that or swimming, but I explained that I find swimming very difficult now because of my altered centre of gravity and my weakened left arm- there is a cyst (hollow) on the ball of the hip and a spur that is causing the pain- I could not see this, but they must be able to enlarge what they can see on the monitor. I am quite happy with this result, and also glad that I made the effort to be there several hours early, as was the Professor- so that is all for the good.


It's wonderful news that you can do something to lessen the pain in your hip without surgery. Do you have an exercycle or is this going to be an added expense?
Sure hope it works out for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I seem to remember Laura Ingalls Wilder wore a black dress for her own wedding--it was all the fabric they had at the time--and she had a long, long, happy marriage.


In days past when people weren't so affluent (and especially country people), you used what you had. I wore a lot of 'feed bag' dresses growing up. Since my grandparents had a farm, they were readily available. Just needed enough of the right pattern.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am pathologically early- can't bear running late. Although I try to be on time when visiting friends because early can upset some!


I'm the same way, Julie. I don't like waiting and I jus assume everyone else doesn't like it either. If I get to my GP's office early, most of the time, I get to see him right away. UNLESS he's super busy.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS! Starting early today with the Gwennies
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ooooooohhhh....*BEAUTIFUL*
> Thank you for the treat....
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'm glad you enjoyed them....I think they're lovely trees with such extravagant flowers.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!



NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since you loved The Lord of the Rings and I did, too, I wanted to ask you if you've seen the new Hobbit movies. I'm thinking of streaming them from Amazon but don't want to waste my time if they're not that good.
> Or if anyone else has seen them?
> Junek


I have enjoyed all of the movies, new ones included. Jamie says they are really good,she is counting down the days to the next one. 
Jamie is going on about them and how good they are so I guess they must be.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~Thanks, Sam. We are expecting 6-8" of snow....by Sunday night. Wind chills are bringing the temps down to waaaaaay no good! I blame Puxatawney Phil (sp?)! :lol:
> But, being a midwesterner....this is what winter is! Spring is going to be glorious! I get SOOOOO excited at every magnolia tree! I am a dangerous driver while those trees are in bloom! :lol: :lol:


They are eye-catching, aren't they?!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


WOW!!! on the snow and cold!! I'm beginning to think we'll have another 'year without a summer' the way this winter is hanging on.
Love David's wonky Hobbit slippers but, boy, do they look warm.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~all I'm going to say is that the problems with ObamaCare (or the Affordable Care Act) (strangely - many do NOT know these are the same thing) are not totally the result of lack of planning, etc. There are those who really want this to fail, therefore are not being coopertive to a large degree. Also, history has shown us that other major changes/introductions in public social service programs - such as Social Security & Medicare - had very rocky beginnings. Now...is there anyone who is willing to give up their Medicare? Their Social Security?.....I'm just sayin'......
> I'd best get off my soap box. ;-)


At least, it's a start to try to help the ordinary citizen deal with the outrageous costs for health care. I so agree that there are way too many who want this to fail...
We'll have to get a larger soap box so we both can stand and pontificate!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got my healthcare and dental through the Insurance marketplace (affordable healthcare act) and got a wonderful deal, I'm so glad I called. As of March 1 I'll be covered again. YAY!!!!


At last someone who got in on the AHCA, and is satisfied....thanks...I was about to lose hope that it was actually working.
junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

June....we have so many of the same experiences. I think I made many things made out of flour sacks while very young. I know we had aprons, dishcloths and towels, summer pajamas and I can remember a jumper (US definition is a shift like dress made to be worn over a blouse) made out of several different cloth patterns--very crazy quilt like! I still have some of the material that I found at the "longest garage sale in America" over 5 years ago.



jknappva said:


> In days past when people weren't so affluent (and especially country people), you used what you had. I wore a lot of 'feed bag' dresses growing up. Since my grandparents had a farm, they were readily available. Just needed enough of the right pattern.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I'll join you on that soap box, ladies. When Medicare began, I was working for an attorney who had lots of senior clients and I recall a great influx of requests for help with the Medicare rules, forms, etc. Of course, that was pre-internet and everything was written in "gov-speak." But we did survive and things got much better over the years. I agree: let's give ACA a chance.


I'm thinking perhaps this is a step forward for poor people to finally get the health care they need. It's a shame to think of people who have to skimp on their groceries or home heating to pay for medicine they need just to stay alive.
Soap box getting a little shaky this morning....
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> So near and so far. Any chance they could visit you?


Sadly, not this time round- they are both heavily involved in preparing for the Referendum- being personal friends of Alec Salmond, Ian actually is noted in Scottish History as a prime mover getting the SNP off the ground. He has walked miles and still does getting pamphlets in letter boxes. In his spare time he walks the Monroes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> It is to be very cold the next three day - below zero one night - and only in the lower teens during the day - sat, sun and Monday showed snow - he said it would amount to much - we will wait and see. it was spitting snow on and off all day today. --- sam


They talked about a snowy 'mix' for us this morning. So far at almost 8:30, there's nothing falling but it's getting colder by the minute....well, cold for us!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's wonderful news that you can do something to lessen the pain in your hip without surgery. Do you have an exercycle or is this going to be an added expense?
> Sure hope it works out for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks June!
I am looking at it as an optional extra- replacing having Ringo in the kennels had the operation been necessary!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Really good friends it should not matter when you are able to get there- but a lot of my friends are a decade older than me, and like to 'entertain' in a way my generation does not usually- although I would have to acknowledge Bronwen does not handle visitors being early that well.


I try to be on time when visiting and never, ever visit without calling first.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


Oh, they look so pleased with themselves....they're just as cute as pie!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm the same way, Julie. I don't like waiting and I jus assume everyone else doesn't like it either. If I get to my GP's office early, most of the time, I get to see him right away. UNLESS he's super busy.
> Junek


I have learned to wait- I see it as part of my Quaker Heritage- something that is important to me- although I am not a Birthright Quaker, -Mum let it all go because of Hitler, and my GrandFather lost his Mum when he was only 3. - His Mum was a Bright from Rochester, and they were staunchly Quaker.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't need a lot of house warming extras! Not right now- that is why I am putting off doing my stuffed peppers until early morning- when it will be so much cooler, and I won't mind having the oven on. About time I got to bed. I had an expected visitor a wee while ago- he brought my first other document to help bolster my case with the Lawyer.


That's fantastic news...hope things go well with the lawyer.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I try to be on time when visiting and never, ever visit without calling first.
> Junek


That one is a matter of simple courtesy, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's fantastic news...hope things go well with the lawyer.
> Junek


 :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of frost overnight, but the flowers are fine. The birds are singing and the sky is blue and last night someone forecast a very warm spring, I hope that's true as some of us UK KPers are meeting up in Lincoln.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.
> 
> ...


Love your gift nice and cheery colours, the primrose is such a lovely sight to see. 
A very warm spring would be perfect to help get things dried out a bit too. Glad the flowers are still ok after a frost. 
Gentle healing hugs


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of frost overnight, but the flowers are fine. The birds are singing and the sky is blue and last night someone forecast a very warm spring, I hope that's true as some of us UK KPers are meeting up in Lincoln.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.
> 
> ...


Oh, so welcome picture of your primroses!!
And a lovely birthday gift.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as this was someone from Church, who had already tried to help out- and pretty fluent in both languages!


That is very good and fluent in both languages is all the better for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woke up to a very cold morning - going to start cooking to heat up the kitchen and take some of the chill off the rest of the house...just seems to be cold all over--floors are cold- cabinets are cold. I should go out today...but I think I'm going to find a recipe to be able to make the chicken with ingredients already on hand. Some of the school districts are calling off school,, but ours is in session---the snow hasn't hit us yet.

Was on I-chat with DGD yesterday for her "actual" birthday even though we celebrated it early...she was thoroughly pleased with her new sunglasses!! I only hope it gets sunny and warm soon for her to use them. Baby sister is growing quickly and DDIL is beginning to lament returning to work in about 6 weeks - I love that she gets 12 weeks and then he gets 12 weeks.and the baby will be at the same day care as big sister and it's across the street from DDIL's work so is very convenient.

I've stared putting some feelers out with some volunteer opportunities come this next school year when DGS will be in full day kindergarten and will have after-school care also...DD will then be fully in charge for full day drop off and pick up and we'll be the secondary/back up....should give us a lot more freedom -- think I may start in the food bank (Chicago Depository) and see how that works out.

Still working on my last 8 x 8 square....finally worked out the design and stitches, etc. but now have to adjust the pattern layout...I'm getting excited to see it come together...and then off they go to Ohio.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am planning to spin it on a drop spindle and then once I see what it looks like I make weave with it or knit something.


It's going to be lovely after spinning as it's so pretty now.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's good that they are not talking surgery Julie. Over here there are always exercise bikes for sale second hand or even in Charity shops. Do you have Freecycle (really didn't mean that to be funny :lol: ) on the internet ? Might be worth a look too.


Love free cycle I can get rid of so many things that are not used and find some pretty good stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me for one! I'm usually running late and I'd probably still be cleaning if you came early.....and if you believe that you'd eat all you see (yep, my gran again!)


I used be ready hours ahead if time when company was to arrive, now not so much. Sometimes not even the food is ready on time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from chilly Great Bend, where it is currently -14.4c/6f at 7:27am. We have 15.2cm/6inches of new fluffy on the ground.
> 
> Today's coffee is my favorite Disney princess mug.
> 
> Peaceful healing energy to those who are in need. Hugs for everyone.


Lovely sunrise and I'm glad I saw the delightful princess coffee mug full of hot coffee to warm me up after seeing that coooollld picture.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


He's so adorable!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning. All doing ok here thanks. I made a big batch of sausage rolls today for Sundays Baby Shower and have decorated a table cloth with baby type stickers. Will do another one tomorrow sometime.


I do hope you will be posting photos of the baby shower. Good luck with it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have enjoyed all of the movies, new ones included. Jamie says they are really good,she is counting down the days to the next one.
> Jamie is going on about them and how good they are so I guess they must be.


That's good news....now they're on my to-do list! Always good to have an endorsement!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> That is a picture to keep forever...


That is one I'd like to have framed for their parents.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June....we have so many of the same experiences. I think I made many things made out of flour sacks while very young. I know we had aprons, dishcloths and towels, summer pajamas and I can remember a jumper (US definition is a shift like dress made to be worn over a blouse) made out of several different cloth patterns--very crazy quilt like! I still have some of the material that I found at the "longest garage sale in America" over 5 years ago.


That feed bag cloth lasted forever!!!
junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I got up early, so I drank my coffee and watched Castle. Now I have to get ready for school. But, the good news is that I am caught up!


Glad you have caught up. I did have to giggle when I read you had to get ready for school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


He sure does look to be having fun, it is nice when children like being out doors even in the winter months. I have hid things and not remembered where many a time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That one is a matter of simple courtesy, isn't it?


And isn't it amazing how many people don't have that simple courtesy these days.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is very good and fluent in both languages is all the better for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


INDEED THAT IS SO-ooops must have hit caps lock! I would quibble with some of his English Grammar- but that would be being churlish!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


Cute shoes, snow looks like my street, :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And isn't it amazing how many people don't have that simple courtesy these days.
> Junek


Is it generational do you think? I have a few friends prepared to take me as I am, ordinarily- that I don't have to scurry around picking up before they come- but not many now!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up and have my coffee. Snowing out  but feeling better, Dr. Changed Meds. And I have just started taking it, low dose, so we will try this one and see. Praying for all that today's blessings bring joy peace strength comfort and filled with LOVE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> At least, it's a start to try to help the ordinary citizen deal with the outrageous costs for health care. I so agree that there are way too many who want this to fail...
> We'll have to get a larger soap box so we both can stand and pontificate!!!
> Junek


I would love to see the Obama care succeed but for the average person the cost of health care for a family is still outrageous. The co-pays are ridiculously high. I know what. I pay for myself and add three other to that is not much of a savings, except for on prescriptions. I know a family of five they will be paying $10,000 a year with deduct able and this DOES NOT include co-pays for office visits or prescriptions. That is half their annual income. They make too much to qualify for assistance, this is under the new care system. It is all well and good if you have money or insurance as part of a retirement plan to supplement the costs. 
Off my soap box now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, they look so pleased with themselves....they're just as cute as pie!!!
> Junek


They were very pleased. I think they are the cutest ever, but then I would think that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely sunrise and I'm glad I saw the delightful princess coffee mug full of hot coffee to warm me up after seeing that coooollld picture.
> Junek


Thank you, it was warming after standing in the open doorway to get earlier photos. Which for some reason were rather fuzzy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> INDEED THAT IS SO-ooops must have hit caps lock! I would quibble with some of his English Grammar- but that would be being churlish!


Caps lock was perfect for that part :thumbup: :thumbup: I am learning to over look grammar on occasion, it is a difficult one for me to not correct.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Up and have my coffee. Snowing out  but feeling better, Dr. Changed Meds. And I have just started taking it, low dose, so we will try this one and see. Praying for all that today's blessings bring joy peace strength comfort and filled with LOVE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We have snow here too which in my opinion we didn't need at all....
Glad to hear that you have a doctor who listens---hope the new med does the trick. This Saturday is March 1 and March always sounds like spring to me...

Wonder if my underlining worked?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> He sure does look to be having fun, it is nice when children like being out doors even in the winter months. I have hid things and not remembered where many a time.


New Year's gifts often appear at our house....because I have uncovered a hiding spot for Christmas gifts I'd forgotten about....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I think that would work as well. I hope you like them. They are one of our favorites. I buy the six pack of applesauce. One is just the right size.


Thank you! I have my grocery list made.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it generational do you think? I have a few friends prepared to take me as I am, ordinarily- that I don't have to scurry around picking up before they come- but not many now!


I take all my friends as they are no matter the state of their house. I go to visit them not their house. Most of my friends have moved away or are in Canada so not many unexpected drop ins.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Up and have my coffee. Snowing out  but feeling better, Dr. Changed Meds. And I have just started taking it, low dose, so we will try this one and see. Praying for all that today's blessings bring joy peace strength comfort and filled with LOVE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad you are feeling better. Fingers crossed that the new meds will work for you. Hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great picture,,,, You are just beaming and the dress is wonderful. (My grandmother did wear black to my mom's wedding because she was angry that she was marrying at home instead of in the church!)


Thank you! It was a great day. The kids are happy together. And we gained two new grandsons that day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've learned a secret which is to turn on the light in your oven and let the bread rise in there...provides just enough warmth and non-moisture area without adding to the energy cost.


I have done that before, but with this recipe, I'm not sure it needs it. Unless it's really cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am back from seeing the Professor of Orthopaedics from the Medical School, his advice is that I should get an exercycle and use that on low half an hour daily- so that my muscles bear more of the load, either that or swimming, but I explained that I find swimming very difficult now because of my altered centre of gravity and my weakened left arm- there is a cyst (hollow) on the ball of the hip and a spur that is causing the pain- I could not see this, but they must be able to enlarge what they can see on the monitor. I am quite happy with this result, and also glad that I made the effort to be there several hours early, as was the Professor- so that is all for the good.


I'm glad you know what's going on now and can do something to help it. Tami


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> New Year's gifts often appear at our house....because I have uncovered a hiding spot for Christmas gifts I'd forgotten about....


LOL!! Yes we have the same thing here. Sometimes the gifts have been known to appear around Easter as well. I have decided I am going to get a bin and put everything into it instead of hiding things around the house. Mum had a large drawer that she kept gifts on year round for unexpected birthday parties when we were young. She has always been super organized like that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree wrote:
I've learned a secret which is to turn on the light in your oven and let the bread rise in there...provides just enough warmth and non-moisture area without adding to the energy cost.



tami_ohio said:


> I have done that before, but with this recipe, I'm not sure it needs it. Unless it's really cold.


My oven has a proofing setting. I have never used it, I may have to just to see how it works.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She is 13. She makes cookies and all kinds of things in the mixer. I can't let them in the kitchen without supervising, they think I'm just watching. they get to do pretty much all of the work. She would also have to make some by hand as they don't have a mixer at home. It depends on the day if I can mix my hand or not. When I plan on making several loaves at once I have a rather old mixer that you have to turn the handle. The nice thing about it is you put everything in and it stays there for the first rising. Makes about 6-9 loaves depending on the size. My kitchen is tiny and too warm for my liking.


At 13, she can easily make it! Even by hand. I just don't have the strength and grip to do it. I use my Kitchen Aid mixer for it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


Looking at them having fun makes the snow not so bad. :-D 
Such handsome boys. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Both of us being lefties, we were so careful to place everything in the center of the high chair tray so as not to influence the girls. They are DEFINITELY lefties.... DH and one daughter can actually do a few things with right hand. The other one and I don't even turn right....


DH can't do much with his left. DS IS left handed, DD does most everything but write left handed, and I am right handed, but can do a lot left handed. Including write and crochet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Walked up to knitting, it was snowing and cold going both ways, the 2 skeins of yarn she had ordered for me came in too so that was exciting. I walked over to Marlas and back just a little while ago, it had stopped snowing but holy cow it's cold out there. I have coffee with Godiva chocolate liquor in it to warm me up.
> David called and walked me home though so that was a wonderful thing.
> Well, 20 pages to read so see you all in a while.
> Hugs


Get warmed up! That got you your exercise for the day. What a treat to have your yarn come in when you weren't expecting it so quick. And a visit with Marla, and then David to "escort" you home. I'd say you had a good day! Love David's "wonky hobbit boots"!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But you don't need to understand it- it is all multiples of 10. Just the same principles as dollars and cents. Much easier to work with than all the different weights and measures in the imperial system (if you can remember them even). And no different amounts for length and weight either. So a 1000 grams is a kilogram, 1000 meters is a kilometre.
> And for me it was always hard remembering the Imperial measures despite having used them all the way through school. At school the metric systemw as a p


LOL maybe if they had decided to try teaching it to me before 7th grade....... By then I was so frustrated and confused with math, it was pretty much hopeless. Maybe with all of you to help me, I will learn it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


Great picture! They both look as though they have had a wonderful time. Great snowman too! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You look fabulous & proud! As Mom of the groom should! Wasn't it a wonderful day????? I so wish to relive both of my kids' weddings. They were so much FUN!!!! :-D :-D :-D


It was a wonderful day!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! Pink really looks fabulous on you.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


Two cuties! And very proud of their hard work on that snowman!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> After your post Tami, I got adverts for Mother of the Bride dresses...fair enough, and.... Birds eye FLUFFY rice!! :lol:


LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is Bonnie. They even had one that made it look like it had the husks still on the corn (not the one I got).



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I too love my cast iron pans. Last year I bought a Kitchen Aid brand Dutch oven that is cast iron with enamel inside,vdoes it ever make great oven stew & is easy to clean if I spray with Pam first. Over the years I have had several Teflon coated pots bt they never seem to last. I have 2 different cast frying pans. Is the corm pan the one that had depressions that look like corn cobs? Saw those in Cabeas.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> After your post Tami, I got adverts for Mother of the Bride dresses...fair enough, and.... Birds eye FLUFFY rice!! :lol:


 :lol: Too funny.

Purplefi, what great colors in the roving, can't wait to see it turned int something.

Caren, what cute GKs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of frost overnight, but the flowers are fine. The birds are singing and the sky is blue and last night someone forecast a very warm spring, I hope that's true as some of us UK KPers are meeting up in Lincoln.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.
> 
> ...


Prim rose is lovely, and the yarn is beautiful, lovely colors. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's awesome.....there are so many like you who can finally get insurance coverage.


I'm sure hoping that everyone in need gets it as easily and cost effective as I did, but I I'll see how it goes for a friend of mines 2 sons, neither one has insurance and are going to call. So here's to keeping fingers crossed that is works that well for everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh, what a useful pool of info. we have between us! I love to get confirmation of this 'fact'. It sounded too appropriate an explanation...... Thanks, Julie.


And amazing what you learn! I had never heard that either, I tend to assume most names up here are some corruption of the Gaelic names as Largs is - from An Leargaidh meaning the slopes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful picture!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from chilly Great Bend, where it is currently -14.4c/6f at 7:27am. We have 15.2cm/6inches of new fluffy on the ground.
> 
> Today's coffee is my favorite Disney princess mug.
> 
> Peaceful healing energy to those who are in need. Hugs for everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


Another really happy photo! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


He looks like he's having fun! Oh oh, the put it in a safe place syndrome has hit him early.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Love pic of primrose. My daffodils opened yesterday and gazanas earlier this week..
Love pic of boys playing in snow.
Thank you for kind comments on yesterday's watercolor. 
Have much cleaning today as I am hosting knitting tomorrow.
We are suppose to get rain over weekend we shall see. Problem with CA is it is either draughts, fires or landslides with an occasional earthquake thrown in!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from chilly Great Bend, where it is currently -14.4c/6f at 7:27am. We have 15.2cm/6inches of new fluffy on the ground.
> 
> Today's coffee is my favorite Disney princess mug.
> 
> Peaceful healing energy to those who are in need. Hugs for everyone.


Lovely cup, and a beautiful sky,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June....we have so many of the same experiences. I think I made many things made out of flour sacks while very young. I know we had aprons, dishcloths and towels, summer pajamas and I can remember a jumper (US definition is a shift like dress made to be worn over a blouse)
> 
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..
> 
> I think this is what we would call a pinafore. I made myself one for going to college out of blue corduroy, but I didn't know anything about material having a nap, so front and back ended up different colours! Anyhow I didn't wear anything but jeans when I got there! :roll: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL maybe if they had decided to try teaching it to me before 7th grade....... By then I was so frustrated and confused with math, it was pretty much hopeless. Maybe with all of you to help me, I will learn it!


I was in year 8 or 9 before we had our first lesson in it. And as it was all decimals it made some sense- cetainly more thn imperial which had no rhyme or reason for its figures that I could see.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > June....we have so many of the same experiences. I think I made many things made out of flour sacks while very young. I know we had aprons, dishcloths and towels, summer pajamas and I can remember a jumper (US definition is a shift like dress made to be worn over a blouse)
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At 13, she can easily make it! Even by hand. I just don't have the strength and grip to do it. I use my Kitchen Aid mixer for it.


Oh yes she is more than capable, she has been helping in the kitchen since she was 5. Her latest thing was to bake cookies and pies for christmas and new years. 
I know what you mean about strength. I lost a lot of muscle from a couple meds I was taking. Didn't realize that was one of the allergic side affects. After several years of not taking it I am slowly recovering from it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I've learned a secret which is to turn on the light in your oven and let the bread rise in there...provides just enough warmth and non-moisture area without adding to the energy cost.
> 
> My oven has a proofing setting. I have never used it, I may have to just to see how it works.


King Arthur Flour company has a residential, collapsible proofer for about $147. I bought it for DS for Christmas. He loves it! (He hasn't made me any bread yet though)


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since you loved The Lord of the Rings and I did, too, I wanted to ask you if you've seen the new Hobbit movies. I'm thinking of streaming them from Amazon but don't want to waste my time if they're not that good.
> Or if anyone else has seen them?
> Junek


June, both of the Hobbit movies are very good. Of course, they took a few liberties, but then, they always do!! They were great on the "big screen", and I'm really looking forward to Dec. for the last one - DD#1 takes me as a birthday treat!! Love, Paula


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> In days past when people weren't so affluent (and especially country people), you used what you had. I wore a lot of 'feed bag' dresses growing up. Since my grandparents had a farm, they were readily available. Just needed enough of the right pattern.
> Junek


Mom used to make tea towels & things from flour sacks.
Her wedding picture from1942, she has a dark dress, probably blue.
My wedding dress wasn't white, I look terrible in white & that year the fashion was off white, I found a lacy dress that was meant for graduation but I loved it, the first one I tried on & it was on sale $40. My DH thinks spending 1000s on a wedding is crazy so we had a very small one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Still working on my last 8 x 8 square....finally worked out the design and stitches, etc. but now have to adjust the pattern layout...I'm getting excited to see it come together...and then off they go to Ohio.


Looking forward to seeing them, Jeanette. they will be a lovely addition to the afghan, I'm sure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


You have a handsome family, what a blessing :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone! Buster dog let me sleep too long and my eyes are not working properly and my head is not connected right, but otherwise, I think I'll make it. lol
Caren and Bonnie, I have your weather, can you please take it back, I'm done with winter. We got a few inches of snow again yesterday, no more in the forecast thankfully, and it's currently -17F/-27.2C. It's supposed to warm up to around 40F/4.4C but we'll see if it gets anywhere near that. 

My friends husband who has been in ICU since January 15 with Pneumonia, is still in ICU but awake and aware. They found a bacteria in his lungs, so I guess that is why the pneumonia is still hanging on, but hopefully now that they know, they can get it all cleared up. Thanks everyone for the prayers, you all are angels. 
Hugs and love


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> how does one walk up to knitting - I just grab mine. --- sam


 :XD: depends on if it's in a cat/dogs mouth as it's running away. LOLOL!!!
Knit group, but I'm too lazy to type that many letters. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am not against obamacare - there are parts of it that I think are unfair - the fines for not getting insurance is only one. I do think we need to have insurance affordable for everyone - I just think that was not handled well. --- sam


There are definitely some kinks that need to be worked out of the system and some things changed completely I think also, but hopefully it will all get straightened out fairly quickly. We will wait and see, and hope.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> David's hobbit boots look toasty warm, his feet shouldn't get cold in them.
> We had freezing clod winds here, when I went to bed there was no extra snow to speak of. It is snowing a blowing now, looks to be a good 10cm/4inches of new snow on the deck railing. Your coffee sounds good.
> It is nice to be walked home by a loved one even if it is virtually. I think it makes the time seem to go by quicker.
> Hugs


 It does make the walk quicker, of course, I was also walking pretty fast too, just to get inside, didn't expect it to be quite that cold out there. 4 inches is more than enough for me.

Oh, thank you on the hobbit show thingys, he said they keep his feet warm. 
Bonnie, I like the Sorrel liner idea, I could just have bought a set of those, that is a great idea really.  
We always used to have an extra set of liners at home growing up in Alaska, so that we had dry ones when we needed them, so I know I can get them. HMMM....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love it...very whimsical.


sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a question for this group of smart people and good cooks. In early April I need to host a group of women for a light supper (part of a club meeting). One of the new members can't have gluten and two others are vegetarian (but not vegan). I think I have the menu planned to take care of all guests but I am stumped for a dessert. One option would be to buy a brownie mix which is gluten free, so there could be a separate dessert for that person....but have been trying to think of something which everyone could eat. If anyone has an idea, I'd love suggestions...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a cast iron pan with the shape of a corn on the cob. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, that pink dress is beautiful, a great color for you.
> 
> June, we also call our meals dinner & supper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Fingers crossed that the new meds will work for you. Hugs


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


LOL!!! I love their snowman, and they do look very happy with him. :thumbup: And they look so content just sitting in the snow playing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope the new meds kick in for you quickly....this is a very tough time. Be kind to yourself and know we're all here thinking of you and praying that things take a turn for the better.



Patches39 said:


> Up and have my coffee. Snowing out  but feeling better, Dr. Changed Meds. And I have just started taking it, low dose, so we will try this one and see. Praying for all that today's blessings bring joy peace strength comfort and filled with LOVE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of frost overnight, but the flowers are fine. The birds are singing and the sky is blue and last night someone forecast a very warm spring, I hope that's true as some of us UK KPers are meeting up in Lincoln.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.
> 
> ...


Beautiful flowers, and ohh yummy roving, love the colors too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially as this was someone from Church, who had already tried to help out- and pretty fluent in both languages!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to the animal shelter with DD. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Looking at them having fun makes the snow not so bad. :-D
> Such handsome boys. :thumbup:


It was not too bad the day the photo was taken. DJ was so pleased, she wanted to take the snowman home with her. I didn't think it was a good idea seems they live in an apartment in town. There is no yard for her to keep it in. Seth was ok with leaving it here he knows he can come back and build a new one as long as the snow doesn't melt. that isn't likely to happen any time soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I have a question for this group of smart people and good cooks. In early April I need to host a group of women for a light supper (part of a club meeting). One of the new members can't have gluten and two others are vegetarian (but not vegan). I think I have the menu planned to take care of all guests but I am stumped for a dessert. One option would be to buy a brownie mix which is gluten free, so there could be a separate dessert for that person....but have been trying to think of something which everyone could eat. If anyone has an idea, I'd love suggestions...


You can make chocolate mousse with avocado and really good coco. No eggs, no cream, so it is relatively lo calorie, but you will never know. It is sooooo good. Make some for yourself first and try it. There are recipes under raw foods. http://www.rawfoodrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-mousse-parfait.html
Ingredients:

1⁄4 cup pitted medjool dates, soaked

1⁄4 cup pure maple syrup or agave nectar

1⁄2 teaspoon vanilla extract (optional)

3⁄4 cup mashed avocados (1 1⁄2 avocados)

1⁄4 cup plus 2 tablespoons unsweetened cocoa or carob powder

1⁄4 cup water

Another option, fresh fruit salad. Pacer did one inside the watermelon for KAP and it was not only beautiful but so delicious. Really hit the spot. Must say though, if you want to seem devilish without being such, the mousse would hit the spot. At the end you can surprise them or if they need to be told so they will eat it, they will surely be surprised. Fooled DH. He doesn't eat avocados and was totally shocked that it wasn't real with cream, eggs, etc. I would use the cocoa instead of the carob and I like a good brand.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would love to see the Obama care succeed but for the average person the cost of health care for a family is still outrageous. The co-pays are ridiculously high. I know what. I pay for myself and add three other to that is not much of a savings, except for on prescriptions. I know a family of five they will be paying $10,000 a year with deduct able and this DOES NOT include co-pays for office visits or prescriptions. That is half their annual income. They make too much to qualify for assistance, this is under the new care system. It is all well and good if you have money or insurance as part of a retirement plan to supplement the costs.
> Off my soap box now.


I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I take all my friends as they are no matter the state of their house. I go to visit them not their house. Most of my friends have moved away or are in Canada so not many unexpected drop ins.


I agree.

Where in Canada did you live?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I had many corduroy pinafores; easy to make and wore like iron until the nap on the portion over the bottom began to wear off! Back in the early 70's when I moved to the Chicago area to take a job as a secretary, the offices were still pretty formal and we wore skirts, sweaters, blouses and jumpers most of the time...some dresses & suits...but not much of the time. I remember the many heated discussions of new dress codes where the guys no longer wore jackets---but would keep wearing dress pants, shirts & ties and women/girls could wear dressy tailored slacks...things have sure changed in the past 45 years! I remember the uproar of a boss who's secretary came to work in jeans---those are much allowed now; but he'd be banned for his awful stinky cigars!!



KateB said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > June....we have so many of the same experiences. I think I made many things made out of flour sacks while very young. I know we had aprons, dishcloths and towels, summer pajamas and I can remember a jumper (US definition is a shift like dress made to be worn over a blouse)
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> LOL!! Yes we have the same thing here. Sometimes the gifts have been known to appear around Easter as well. I have decided I am going to get a bin and put everything into it instead of hiding things around the house. Mum had a large drawer that she kept gifts on year round for unexpected birthday parties when we were young. She has always been super organized like that.


I have a drawer like that as there is no place to buy much locally or if you can find it here it costs double.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is good news that he's awake and that they know what's going on and hopefully have a treatment plan that his system will respond to quickly.

There was a singer on The Voice last night from Wyoming and I thought of you and your area when she was talking about it...she did very well===great country voice.



Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone! Buster dog let me sleep too long and my eyes are not working properly and my head is not connected right, but otherwise, I think I'll make it. lol
> Caren and Bonnie, I have your weather, can you please take it back, I'm done with winter. We got a few inches of snow again yesterday, no more in the forecast thankfully, and it's currently -17F/-27.2C. It's supposed to warm up to around 40F/4.4C but we'll see if it gets anywhere near that.
> 
> My friends husband who has been in ICU since January 15 with Pneumonia, is still in ICU but awake and aware. They found a bacteria in his lungs, so I guess that is why the pneumonia is still hanging on, but hopefully now that they know, they can get it all cleared up. Thanks everyone for the prayers, you all are angels.
> Hugs and love


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to the animal shelter with DD. TTYL


Oh no, what * has * she done to deserve that? :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment


We might agree or disagree, but we don't do blasting on here.....Sam wouldn't allow it! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/recipe-collections-favorites/desserts/gluten-free-desserts-00000000058813/

There may be something on this website...I love to do poached pears (in red wine makes a stunning presentation), but you can use just about any liquid. Easy to do - can do ahead of time and can be served with gluten free pudding, yogurt, crumble and served either hot or cold. I just saw Angora's chocolate mousse.....great combination and I'm going to try her recipe.



ChrisEl said:


> I have a question for this group of smart people and good cooks. In early April I need to host a group of women for a light supper (part of a club meeting). One of the new members can't have gluten and two others are vegetarian (but not vegan). I think I have the menu planned to take care of all guests but I am stumped for a dessert. One option would be to buy a brownie mix which is gluten free, so there could be a separate dessert for that person....but have been trying to think of something which everyone could eat. If anyone has an idea, I'd love suggestions...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pinafore here as well (or pinny)


I recently read a book about Victorian London & that is the first time I had heard a pinafore & a pinny were the same thing. When I was little my Grandpa used to call aprons pinnys & I never knew why.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.

Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are definitely some kinks that need to be worked out of the system and some things changed completely I think also, but hopefully it will all get straightened out fairly quickly. We will wait and see, and hope.


I wonder if some of the insurance companies are adding to the problem because they won't be able to charge ridiculous rates & won't make such great profits?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think of pinafores as the dressy aprons that girls wore over the school clothes...like in Little House on the Prairie.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I recently read a book about Victorian London & that is the first time I had heard a pinafore & a pinny were the same thing. When I was little my Grandpa used to call aprons pinnys & I never knew why.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Off to the animal shelter with DD. TTYL


??????? What have I missed?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's adorable!!! Great job. Would like to know more about the cording...I have some pillows that need to be sewn together and that edging sounds perfect.



Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are definitely some kinks that need to be worked out of the system and some things changed completely I think also, but hopefully it will all get straightened out fairly quickly. We will wait and see, and hope.


Every new system has kinks- but it doesn't mean the system is wrong, just tweaking needed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I have a question for this group of smart people and good cooks. In early April I need to host a group of women for a light supper (part of a club meeting). One of the new members can't have gluten and two others are vegetarian (but not vegan). I think I have the menu planned to take care of all guests but I am stumped for a dessert. One option would be to buy a brownie mix which is gluten free, so there could be a separate dessert for that person....but have been trying to think of something which everyone could eat. If anyone has an idea, I'd love suggestions...


Do vegetarians eat eggs?
IF so I have a recipe called Drumstick cake, it tastes like an ice cream drumstick, that is really popular when I make it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a cast iron pan with the shape of a corn on the cob.


Sorry, Gwen, I saw you already answered my repeated question.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Given the experiences many of you have posted about problems with your afghan squares, I will assume that none of you will be surprised that I have discovered one of my squares done in a rib stitch needs to be redone.


The ribbing has drawn inward in both directions and the square is now too small all around. 

We won't even go into how many times I've started over with three of them. Just when I thought that weaving in the ends this morning would shut the book on this project until all of yours have come in. Sheeeeesh!!

Ohio Joy

And I really liked how it looked while working on it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You can make chocolate mousse with avocado and really good coco. No eggs, no cream, so it is relatively lo calorie, but you will never know. It is sooooo good. Make some for yourself first and try it. There are recipes under raw foods. http://www.rawfoodrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-mousse-parfait.html
> Ingredients:
> 
> 1⁄4 cup pitted medjool dates, soaked
> ...


You can also get Date Syrup, mine is called Durra is a product of Jordan, levant food products company limited.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I have a question for this group of smart people and good cooks. In early April I need to host a group of women for a light supper (part of a club meeting). One of the new members can't have gluten and two others are vegetarian (but not vegan). I think I have the menu planned to take care of all guests but I am stumped for a dessert. One option would be to buy a brownie mix which is gluten free, so there could be a separate dessert for that person....but have been trying to think of something which everyone could eat. If anyone has an idea, I'd love suggestions...


Cheescake with almond meal base works well (think cheese cake should be OK for vegetarians, some cheeses they don't eat but think the soft ones are OK). Plenty of vegetarians to answer that one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube.
> 
> Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WooHoo! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's fantastic!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's adorable!!! Great job. Would like to know more about the cording...I have some pillows that need to be sewn together and that edging sounds perfect.


Thank you. I will find out what it is called. Julie says it can be done by hand but in less than a minute we had this cording made. You pick your colors, hook them in, hold onto one end with the other between your knees for tension and away you go. We did it with 2 people though, so it was easier. Another lady said at home she uses a drawer knob to hook the other end but the teacher showed that alone you could do it with hands and arms outstretched. I have just been trying to find anything with it online and didn't find it, but if I do, I'll post it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh no, what * has * she done to deserve that? :lol: :lol:


Well done Kate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: WooHoo! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That's fantastic!


Thanks Sorlenna. I'm thrilled with it. A sweet little decoration. They will be doing a whole collection of them, one for every month, but don't think I will be doing them all. They come with the courses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cheescake with almond meal base works well (think cheese cake should be OK for vegetarians, some sheeses they don't eat but think the soft ones are OK). Plenty of vegetarians to answer that one.


Vegans = no cheese
Vegetarians eat cheese unless allergies to it.
I actually know vegetarians with high cholesterol because they eat so much cheese. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, glad your friend husband is improving, hopefully the bug he has is something that antibiotics can cure quickly.

Angora, your cross stitch turned out beautifully. No one would ever guess it is your first project.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


Wow, you did do a marathon on it. Looks lovely- of course. As I said you would soon swim safely to shore after a short panic. Don't know how you do it- succeed at these projects that seem beyond you. And just succedd but do them really well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Given the experiences many of you have posted about problems with your afghan squares, I will assume that none of you will be surprised that I have discovered one of my squares done in a rib stitch needs to be redone.
> 
> The ribbing has drawn inward in both directions and the square is now too small all around.
> 
> ...


Could you crochet across it to get the ribbing to come back out. That might be quite pretty. Could even use a contrasting color. Actually I think that would be so beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I will find out what it is called. Julie says it can be done by hand but in less than a minute we had this cording made. You pick your colors, hook them in, hold onto one end with the other between your knees for tension and away you go. We did it with 2 people though, so it was easier. Another lady said at home she uses a drawer knob to hook the other end but the teacher showed that alone you could do it with hands and arms outstretched. I have just been trying to find anything with it online and didn't find it, but if I do, I'll post it.


you are just limited by what ever you are holding it by- I have done it just with my arms outstretched, twiddling with my right (dominant) hand. But the door knob is an excellent idea- if you need twice the length of your arms, it is a practise makes perfect situation- you just take from your skein of floss as much as you think you want to work with- and blend your colours, I have done this with wool too, when I wanted a quick and easy cord!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Wow, you did do a marathon on it. Looks lovely- of course. As I said you would soon swim safely to shore after a short panic. Don't know how you do it- succeed at these projects that seem beyond you. And just succedd but do them really well.


Wow Darowil, thanks. Yes, DH had to get his own supper but at least I did take time out to call him and tell him I hadn't made anything and wouldn't be home because of my class. LOL Thank goodness he is like Designer's DH and supports me in finally being able to do some things like this since all our money for classes went for him and then for our son earlier in life. Late start for me, but loving every minute of it. I can't believe I did it.     :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Vegans = no cheese
> Vegetarians eat cheese unless allergies to it.
> I actually know vegetarians with high cholesterol because they eat so much cheese. LOL


Some vegetarians over here won't eat cheese because some cheese has rennet in it- but I don't think it is the soft cheeses, as think it helps firm the cheese up. More and more cheeses are being without rennet now as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do vegetarians eat eggs?
> IF so I have a recipe called Drumstick cake, it tastes like an ice cream drumstick, that is really popular when I make it.


some vegetarians are happy eating eggs- but VEGANS DON'T don't eat Dairy- mostly nuts, pulses, some fruits vegies obviously the qualification about fruits is that in some people's understanding high sugar foods give too much yin to the yang. (I think) PurpleFi probably knows.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As it is 3am I should go to bed- especially as I need to leave here in about 6 hours for the regular KP catchup.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

If you want to see some amazing artwork, Google Guy Wales,the Chalk Guy. He has the most wonderful 3-D artwork. Are my Canadian sisters familiar with his work? If you are, why in the world would you keep him a secret???? LOL!
Truly fantastic!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, glad your friend husband is improving, hopefully the bug he has is something that antibiotics can cure quickly.
> 
> Angora, your cross stitch turned out beautifully. No one would ever guess it is your first project.


Thanks Bonnie!! The teacher said the same thing. She thought even the back was very well done.

To quote Bonnie, Kaye, hope your friend's husband will improve soon. Let him know we are sending healing wishes just for him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some vegetarians over here won't eat cheese because some cheese has rennet in it- but I don't think it is the soft cheeses, as think it helps firm the cheese up. More and more cheeses are being without rennet now as well.


I invited one of our doctors over for coffee one afternoon & was racking my brain for something to have, then I thought Rice Krispie cake, how could I go wrong? Well I did, her daughter told me, that has marshmallows & they have gelatin which is made from bones. Never knew that, oh well, I tried.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Some vegetarians over here won't eat cheese because some cheese has rennet in it- but I don't think it is the soft cheeses, as think it helps firm the cheese up. More and more cheeses are being without rennet now as well.


Thanks Darowil. I think you know more than I do since I am fairly new and actually learning. I'm not really labeling myself since I am just trying to do what will be healthiest for my body, whatever that is. Right now this is working, thank goodness! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you want to see some amazing artwork, Google Guy Wales,the Chalk Guy. He has the most wonderful 3-D artwork. Are my Canadian sisters familiar with his work? If you are, why in the world would you keep him a secret???? LOL!
> Truly fantastic!
> Junek


I have seen his drawings in emails, quite amazing. Is he Canadian?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As it is 3am I should go to bed- especially as I need to leave here in about 6 hours for the regular KP catchup.


And I should be going to rest at 5-30am., Have been up most of the night- just need to get out, with daylight, and the bus system, to get the Ringo food and whatever I have left for myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I invited on of our doctors over for coffe one afternoon & was racking my brain for something to have, then I thought Rice Krispie cake, how could I go wrong? Well I did, her daughter told me, that has marshmallows & they have gelatin which is made from bones. Never knew that, oh well, I tried.


Oh NO!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yes, you tried. I hope your effort was appreciated. When people are so limited it would be nice if they brought their own to share. I can identify with you from the Indian Jainist that stayed with us. I asked DH if he had any dietary restrictions and DH said no, he would have told him if he did. Well, not true.... :hunf: He was a diabetic vegetarian, so even the vegetarian lasagna I made him had too many carrots that would raise his sugar. :lol: :lol: :lol: Personally, I think he was saving up his sugar ration for his liquor at the end of the night. :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I invited one of our doctors over for coffee one afternoon & was racking my brain for something to have, then I thought Rice Krispie cake, how could I go wrong? Well I did, her daughter told me, that has marshmallows & they have gelatin which is made from bones. Never knew that, oh well, I tried.


I think its from the morrow though I could well be wrong there. Wonder if they use soemthing else how- how would they get the marrow into powder form?
Guess who didn't get to bed. But I am going now, only need to shower and dress. HAve my bag packed so all ready to go and must go now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh NO!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Yes, you tried. I hope your effort was appreciated. When people are so limited it would be nice if they brought their own to share. I can identify with you from the Indian Jainist that stayed with us. I asked DH if he had any dietary restrictions and DH said no, he would have told him if he did. Well, not true.... :hunf: He was a diabetic vegetarian, so even the vegetarian lasagna I made him had too many carrots that would raise his sugar. :lol: :lol: :lol: Personally, I think he was saving up his sugar ration for his liquor at the end of the night. :shock:


Well yes if he could take liquor he could take carrots!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As it is 3am I should go to bed- especially as I need to leave here in about 6 hours for the regular KP catchup.


Yes, you and Julie are really up to the wee hours. Julie actually into the next morning now. Sleep well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well yes if he could take liquor he could take carrots!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You have that right! We weren't vegetarians at the time either, so worked really hard on that lasagna. He did eat some thank goodness. Next night we went to a restaurant. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some vegetarians over here won't eat cheese because some cheese has rennet in it- but I don't think it is the soft cheeses, as think it helps firm the cheese up. More and more cheeses are being without rennet now as well.


But then you have vegetarian rennet which is also Halal and no problem except to the VEGAN.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Pinafore here as well (or pinny)


When I hear pinafore, even though this is on a doll, this is more what I think of...usually made for little girls...probably none would wear it these days.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When I hear pinafore, even though this is on a doll, this is more what I think of...usually made for little girls...probably none would wear it these days.
> Junek


How adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil and Julie haven't even gone to bed and here I am ready for a nap already.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> you are just limited by what ever you are holding it by- I have done it just with my arms outstretched, twiddling with my right (dominant) hand. But the door knob is an excellent idea- if you need twice the length of your arms, it is a practise makes perfect situation- you just take from your skein of floss as much as you think you want to work with- and blend your colours, I have done this with wool too, when I wanted a quick and easy cord!


If you useam hand drill with a hook where the drill bit goes you can whizz yup miles of cord very quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I hear pinafore, even though this is on a doll, this is more what I think of...usually made for little girls...probably none would wear it these days.
> Junek


My girls were brought up wearing them- far easier to wash and bleach, if necessary a pinny, than especially a woolen dress for winter.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> June, both of the Hobbit movies are very good. Of course, they took a few liberties, but then, they always do!! They were great on the "big screen", and I'm really looking forward to Dec. for the last one - DD#1 takes me as a birthday treat!! Love, Paula


I'll probably stream them....I really don't enjoy theater movies these days. I'm glad to hear they're good and I think Peter Jackson did a great job with the LOTR movies so I was pretty sure he did as well with these. And yes, even with the liberties they're great. I particularly want to see them because I'm a huge fan of "Sherlock" on PBS and Martin Freeman who plays Bilbo Baggins is Dr. Watson on that show.
Thanks for the 'review'.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now you've run into a problem I've been pondering....how do you do color AND bold together? I've played around with it several times but have yet found the correct combination so that it works. TUTORIAL NEEDED.....LOL anyone who knows please give us advise.....XOXOXO


*Did this ever get answered?*

If not you type in the bold first, color second, then text, then finish with color code first and bold code last. I will see if it will post showing the codes in a plain reply.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If you useam hand drill with a hook where the drill bit goes you can whizz yup miles of cord very quickly :thumbup:


Right, the hook is the magic tool!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom used to make tea towels & things from flour sacks.
> Her wedding picture from1942, she has a dark dress, probably blue.
> My wedding dress wasn't white, I look terrible in white & that year the fashion was off white, I found a lacy dress that was meant for graduation but I loved it, the first one I tried on & it was on sale $40. My DH thinks spending 1000s on a wedding is crazy so we had a very small one.


I agree with the craziness of huge, expensive weddings.
My sister bought her wedding dress for her second wedding on EBay....it was what she wanted and it fit perfectly. It looked as if it was made especially for her.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is something to put on the squash bread --- sam
> 
> Slow Cooker Tangerine Marmalade Recipe
> 
> http://spoonful.com/recipes/slow-cooker-tangerine-marmalade-recipe?cmp=NLC-NL|spoon|SpoonfulSlowCooker|Hero|TangerineMarmalade||022514|||famM|


That sound delicious. I'll have to check out tangerines next time I'm at the store.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone! Buster dog let me sleep too long and my eyes are not working properly and my head is not connected right, but otherwise, I think I'll make it. lol
> Caren and Bonnie, I have your weather, can you please take it back, I'm done with winter. We got a few inches of snow again yesterday, no more in the forecast thankfully, and it's currently -17F/-27.2C. It's supposed to warm up to around 40F/4.4C but we'll see if it gets anywhere near that.
> 
> My friends husband who has been in ICU since January 15 with Pneumonia, is still in ICU but awake and aware. They found a bacteria in his lungs, so I guess that is why the pneumonia is still hanging on, but hopefully now that they know, they can get it all cleared up. Thanks everyone for the prayers, you all are angels.
> Hugs and love


Will continue to keep him in prayers. At least with the bacterial pneumonia it can be treated. Praying for his quick recovery.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

*Did this ever get answered?*
How to bold and use color at the same time.

Test to see if codes show. Nope they don't show. Oh well, PM me if it didn't already get answered and I can email you. The codes would show there.

I know, I will use the curved parentheses and then the codes will show.:idea:

{b]{color=purple]Did this ever get answered?{/color]{/b]

Just make sure and use the squared parenthesis or you won't get the effect. The correct one shows on the R side of the codes. Use that on both sides.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is what they used for the cording in class. Might be a little expensive unless you were going to use it a lot. Makes up a cord in less than a minute:

http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Battery-Operated-Fringe-Twister/dp/B00172Q2PC/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1393432448&sr=1-1&keywords=cord+maker


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think its from the morrow though I could well be wrong there. Wonder if they use soemthing else how- how would they get the marrow into powder form?
> Guess who didn't get to bed. But I am going now, only need to shower and dress. HAve my bag packed so all ready to go and must go now.


I won't eat gelatin, but there are substitutes that gel things nicely. It used to be made from everything they had left over (skin, bones, hooves...) (!) but now I think it's mostly made from bones--"animal collagen" the definition says.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is what they used for the cording in class. Might be a little expensive unless you were going to use it a lot. Makes up a cord in less than a minute:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Battery-Operated-Fringe-Twister/dp/B00172Q2PC/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1393432448&sr=1-1&keywords=cord+maker


do look at PurpleFi's suggestion of the hook in a drill


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.


Love the colors in the roving... Just my cup o ftea.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> do look at PurpleFi's suggestion of the hook in a drill


Yes, that is what we used in the jewelry making class for twisting the metal into cording.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, that is what we used in the jewelry making class for twisting the metal into cording.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kaye, just saw that friend's DH has a bacterial pneumonia. OH my. Well, at least now they know and can hopefully save him. What an awful thing. Hugs and prayers for him and family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.woolenwhimsies.com/helpful-hints/twisted-cording/

Found this--the tool is called a Spinster here. Also found this, where the person uses tape and a pencil!

http://www.slideshare.net/kootoyoo/how-to-make-twisted-cord-presentation


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.woolenwhimsies.com/helpful-hints/twisted-cording/
> 
> Found this--the tool is called a Spinster here. Also found this, where the person uses tape and a pencil!
> 
> http://www.slideshare.net/kootoyoo/how-to-make-twisted-cord-presentation


What fun. Didn't even get to the second link yet. Punch needle, another thing I would like to do. I am learning rug hooking. There just isn't enough time. Sad I got started so late in life because of always taking care of others, but again, so lucky I got to get started at all. I'm loving it in a way that is quite joyful, so can't really complain, but just not enough time to do it all.

Saw the second one and yes, great. So many ways to make cording. One thing about the twister on amazon is you can use up to 4 colors and make it quite thick.

*All those at KAP, don't forget the Luet that Gwenie gave us. * That makes braided cording.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, what a beautiful baby in your avatar. Picture perfect. Is this a granddaughter? Beautiful smile and just such a happy darling.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. You have been chatty today so I have a lot of reading to do. 
Iloved the dyeing adventure as it sounds the sort of mess I would get into.
So glad that you have advice on your hip problem, and help with the legal issue, Julie.
For maths I am ok but learnt multiplication tables at junior school and can still do it faster than my sons who were taught a different method. 
Tia Maria a coffee liqueur is great in hot chocolate, if anyone wants to try.
I have had an invitation with Val to go to a garden centre tomorrow after the dentist visit. We will have lunch and look around so it should be a good time. Certainly better than just the dentists. 
Prayers for all in need of them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If you useam hand drill with a hook where the drill bit goes you can whizz yup miles of cord very quickly :thumbup:


I think I have read you can tie it to a beater in your hand mixer, I haven't tried this myself.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, I am laughing - with you... not at you...Sounds like something I would do.....One hint... The hank should have hung straight down... no middle.... I also put a couple heavy S hooks on the bottom of the hank to help pull the water straight down.... Aqua is a lovely color... You can be very modern with those highlights in your hair.... The dyed hands,,, not so much!!! (but fingerless mitts are very stylish.)


Hahahaha Dreamweaver!!!!! My reasoning for hanging the hank "sideways" was so I would have a more variegated effect with the lighter on each end. If I hung it up and down all the dark would be on one end only but that would make for longer repeats then wouldn't it? We will get it figured out sooner or later...in my case - always later  I did forget to check the back of my arms and when DH came home from work, he spotted it right away and asked what I had "been into" during the day. Oh my, we had a good laugh!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> June....we have so many of the same experiences. I think I made many things made out of flour sacks while very young. I know we had aprons, dishcloths and towels, summer pajamas and I can remember a jumper (US definition is a shift like dress made to be worn over a blouse) made out of several different cloth patterns--very crazy quilt like! I still have some of the material that I found at the "longest garage sale in America" over 5 years ago.


We have always wanted to do that garage sale.... and the feed sacks are highly prized to add to quilts.... I never had them as a kid. We were more suburban and mom did not cook in mass quantities.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


WOW!! That sure doesn't look like beginnner work. It's beautiful...great job!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of pinafores as the dressy aprons that girls wore over the school clothes...like in Little House on the Prairie.


Me,too!
JUnek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


That looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> WOW!! That sure doesn't look like beginnner work. It's beautiful...great job!
> Junek


Thanks June. Think that somehow my knitting helped.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I would think so - maybe if you sifted it a couple of times it would be more like pastry flour. --- sam


I checked my Substitution book and it says:

Pastry Flour
2 c. = 270 grams
1 1/3 c. (185 grams) all-purpose flour + 2/3 c. (85 grams) cake flour

Cake Flour
1 c. = 130 grams
¾ c. (105 grams) all purpose flour plus 2 T. (30 grams) cornstarch

You could rig up your own mixture, using the above


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have seen his drawings in emails, quite amazing. Is he Canadian?


That's what I found...but not sure from where. He's really talented.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hahahaha Dreamweaver!!!!! My reasoning for hanging the hank "sideways" was so I would have a more variegated effect with the lighter on each end. If I hung it up and down all the dark would be on one end only but that would make for longer repeats then wouldn't it? We will get it figured out sooner or later...in my case - always later  I did forget to check the back of my arms and when DH came home from work, he spotted it right away and asked what I had "been into" during the day. Oh my, we had a good laugh!


I'm going searching for this adventure. Sounds like I'm not the only Lucy (I Love Lucy) in this group. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I'm going searching for this adventure. Sounds like I'm not the only Lucy (I Love Lucy) in this group. :wink:


Gottastch....You sure had me laughing and yes, that is just like me. We would be Dangerous together. (Pg. 100) :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My friends husband who has been in ICU since January 15 with Pneumonia, is still in ICU but awake and aware. They found a bacteria in his lungs, so I guess that is why the pneumonia is still hanging on, but hopefully now that they know, they can get it all cleared up. Thanks everyone for the prayers, you all are angels.
> Hugs and love


lad to hear he is awake. I had a fungal infection in lungs last year and it was difficult to diagnose but was eventually cleared up pretty quickly. Hope he is fast o the road to recovery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have read you can tie it to a beater in your hand mixer, I haven't tried this myself.


I am sure that would work!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> lad to hear he is awake. I had a fungal infection in lungs last year and it was difficult to diagnose but was eventually cleared up pretty quickly. Hope he is fast o the road to recovery.


How well I remember that. Yes, you can give hope to the family better, having survived the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have always wanted to do that garage sale.... and the feed sacks are highly prized to add to quilts.... I never had them as a kid. We were more suburban and mom did not cook in mass quantities.


The feed sacks my grandparents had were from feed for animals on their farm. They had everything from horses to geese to pigs.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. ...
> So glad that you have advice on your hip problem, and help with the legal issue, Julie.
> ...


Thanks so much, Martina! The hip now that I have come through the appointment -has been really playing up- don't know which of Murphy's laws would cover that one!
It is a very nice letter- and helps sort out some of the dates!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> That looks great! :thumbup:


Thanks Kate. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gotta Go. See y'all later. Great chatting and thank you so very much for all the encouragement with my various explorations of other needlework. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are the best for support and encouragement and just being there when needed.

Hugs


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, Angora...Lucy and Ethel we would be - LOLOLOL!!!!!!! Your x-stitch turned out beautifully...great job!!!

I unmolded the coconut oil soap and as expected, it is a very hard bar. So hard that I had a hard time cutting it without pieces breaking off...such is the nature of using only coconut oil. That's okay because I used my box grater and grated up almost all of it. I did get some sticks that I cut big and grated off the rough edges to try for the pre-treating of stains on clothes...wet the cloth, rub the soap on it and tuck it in the wash. Have to wait the 3 weeks now, until it cures. After that time, I will make my grated shavings into powder. It can be used in different types of cleansers throughout the home. If anyone is interested the website is www.DIYNatural.com...not advocating for the website, just putting the address out there, in case anyone wants to check it out  You can sign up to get a little tidbit in your e-mail inbox each day...today's was how to make homemade butter...kinda fun   

I looked at the yarn this morning and in my humble opinion, it seemed to be getting a bit "cruncy" on the dark part. It was still a little damp but I added water to the laundry tub and doused the whole works in it and worked it around a bit and then squeezed out every bit that I could and re-hung it on the clothes hangers, using Dreamweaver's suggestion of hanging it the "up and down" way  See how much color came out? The video said it would be very light...she was right. We will see how this dries. 

I would say that this is a fun thing to try and to use if you are in a pinch and can't get out to get any yarn or if you really want to custom color your yarn but as an everyday knitting thing, it really is messy...unless it is summertime and you could use the dish pan outside with the hose and have a big tree (or clothes line) outside where you could hang your yarn to drip and dry


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna, what a beautiful baby in your avatar. Picture perfect. Is this a granddaughter? Beautiful smile and just such a happy darling.


That's Miss Sarah, the younger GD. She's eight months now.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Today's escapade is to try the arm knitting. Chat later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gotta Go. See y'all later. Great chatting and thank you so very much for all the encouragement with my various explorations of other needlework. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are the best for support and encouragement and just being there when needed.
> 
> Hugs


Angora- have you thought of posting it in 'other crafts'- In my opinion, you should!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss Sarah, the younger GD. She's eight months now.


And such a beauty she is!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't give up on it until you wet block it -- if it stretches to a 8 x 8 square...pin it down and spritz with some very weak Elmer's glue water solution--let it dry. Rinse very well while still blocked and let it dry again. Then once dry, take it off the blocking and see if it remains 8 x 8...if so you're good to go...if not; then you may be able to add a crochet row or two...I'm getting close to the end of my pattern for my last square and I'm a little worried that this square may be too tall...glad it's small enough and I can redo by taking out a few rows.



jheiens said:


> Given the experiences many of you have posted about problems with your afghan squares, I will assume that none of you will be surprised that I have discovered one of my squares done in a rib stitch needs to be redone.
> 
> The ribbing has drawn inward in both directions and the square is now too small all around.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

that's what I picture also...



jknappva said:


> When I hear pinafore, even though this is on a doll, this is more what I think of...usually made for little girls...probably none would wear it these days.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like a fun time with Val...good to get out and about and looking a beautiful garden stuff....still too early here to think about it very seriously....any news on the house showing?



martina said:


> Hello all. You have been chatty today so I have a lot of reading to do.
> Iloved the dyeing adventure as it sounds the sort of mess I would get into.
> So glad that you have advice on your hip problem, and help with the legal issue, Julie.
> For maths I am ok but learnt multiplication tables at junior school and can still do it faster than my sons who were taught a different method.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


Me too. You certainly have made a very beautiful pin cushion. You are definitely not a beginner now, that is for sure. Well done. What is your next project?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

With a sad heart I have just removed Charlotte (Pontuf) from my buddy list- not much point leaving her name there now.
And it is a VERY long time since we last heard from dollyclaire, who was looking after the two rabbits for a young friend, as well as various dogs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

June, just looked up chalk guy. He is amazing!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Caps lock was perfect for that part :thumbup: :thumbup: I am learning to over look grammar on occasion, it is a difficult one for me to not correct.


I always correct it in my head but not out loud.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Great picture! They both look as though they have had a wonderful time. Great snowman too! :thumbup:


Thank you. They played outside for nearly 3 hours. Wish the snowman had of lasted a bit longer than it did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. They played outside for nearly 3 hours. Wish the snowman had of lasted a bit longer than it did.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> You can make chocolate mousse with avocado and really good coco.
> 
> Thank you so much for the recipe ideas and the website.
> I would never have thought of chocolate mousse using avocadoes! That would be a fun surprise. I will give it a try.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.realsimple.com/food-recipes/recipe-collections-favorites/desserts/gluten-free-desserts-00000000058813/
> 
> There may be something on this website...I love to do poached pears (in red wine makes a stunning presentation), but you can use just about any liquid. Easy to do - can do ahead of time and can be served with gluten free pudding, yogurt, crumble and served either hot or cold. I just saw Angora's chocolate mousse.....great combination and I'm going to try her recipe.


Another good idea...I like the idea of something I can do ahead. Will check out the website too. Thanks very much!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What fun.
> 
> Saw the second one and yes, great. So many ways to make cording. One thing about the twister on amazon is you can use up to 4 colors and make it quite thick.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do vegetarians eat eggs?
> IF so I have a recipe called Drumstick cake, it tastes like an ice cream drumstick, that is really popular when I make it.


These do, I am sure...would love to have that recipe if you can share it (I imagine everyone here would like it too


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have read you can tie it to a beater in your hand mixer, I haven't tried this myself.


I think you would have to be very careful attaching it to anything electric as it might go too fast and you could get in a nasty mess :lol:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cheescake with almond meal base works well (think cheese cake should be OK for vegetarians, some cheeses they don't eat but think the soft ones are OK). Plenty of vegetarians to answer that one.


That's a good idea too...had been thinking about a way around a crust...almond meal sounds good. Thank you!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I invited one of our doctors over for coffee one afternoon & was racking my brain for something to have, then I thought Rice Krispie cake, how could I go wrong? Well I did, her daughter told me, that has marshmallows & they have gelatin which is made from bones. Never knew that, oh well, I tried.


Rice Krispie treat is so good...I often took it for school snacks because everyone liked it and it doesn't include nuts.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> What fun. Didn't even get to the second link yet. Punch needle, another thing I would like to do.


I would like to try punch needle too. Your cross stitch project is just lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Punch needle and needle felting are next on my list along with knitting/crocheting with beads and wire...and general jewelry making....too many crafts- not enough time.


ChrisEl said:


> I would like to try punch needle too. Your cross stitch project is just lovely.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> June, just looked up chalk guy. He is amazing!


He really is!!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss Sarah, the younger GD. She's eight months now.


She's lovely and such a nice name too. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Today's escapade is to try the arm knitting. Chat later


Oh, just have a vision of you trussed up like a turkey until DH comes home and untangles you! :shock: :lol:......can't think why! :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With a sad heart I have just removed Charlotte (Pontuf) from my buddy list- not much point leaving her name there now.
> And it is a VERY long time since we last heard from dollyclaire, who was looking after the two rabbits for a young friend, as well as various dogs.


I sent her a PM on the 3rd of this month, but it is still unread.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I think you would have to be very careful attaching it to anything electric as it might go too fast and you could get in a nasty mess :lol:


Please Kathy (Gottastch) don't try this one! :lol:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh, just have a vision of you trussed up like a turkey until DH comes home and untangles you! :shock: :lol:......can't think why! :roll:


I'm going to try it now...only have 2 hours to wait until DH gets home...if I get myself in a "bind" - LOLOL!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Please Kathy (Gottastch) don't try this one! :lol:


Nope, no way, won't try that - at least not today :shock:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Please Kathy (Gottastch) don't try this one! :lol:


OMG, my first (or maybe second) Gwennie


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Could you crochet across it to get the ribbing to come back out. That might be quite pretty. Could even use a contrasting color. Actually I think that would be so beautiful.


I did that with one of my flags. I guess I pulled the red and white thread too tightly with the intarsia but really liked the flag so I did sc at the beginning of the side and then increased the crochet stitch length to half doubles in the middle and then back to sc at the ends, on both sides. they look okay because then I surrounded the whole thing with slip stitch or sc. There is usually a way if you look for it and are not to much of a perfectionist. I have been innovating all my life so I usually find a way to figure something out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With a sad heart I have just removed Charlotte (Pontuf) from my buddy list- not much point leaving her name there now.
> And it is a VERY long time since we last heard from dollyclaire, who was looking after the two rabbits for a young friend, as well as various dogs.


I removed her from my mailing list last week. so very sad. I just miss her. oh well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


Lovely, you do nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks June. Think that somehow my knitting helped.


It did - you learned not to be afraid to try something.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Agree with Patches, you make a lovely couple.
> 
> I just want to PLAY today. Here is the result:


Wish I could play like that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh, just have a vision of you trussed up like a turkey until DH comes home and untangles you! :shock: :lol:......can't think why! :roll:


 :thumbup: :lol:

Love the Lucy & Ethel reference Kathy, after yesterday's description of your dyeing adventure, I could see you with your pants rolled up stomping grapes, remember that episode!

Kathy, your yarn turned out a great color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from chilly Great Bend, where it is currently -14.4c/6f at 7:27am. We have 15.2cm/6inches of new fluffy on the ground.
> 
> Today's coffee is my favorite Disney princess mug.
> 
> Peaceful healing energy to those who are in need. Hugs for everyone.


Love the Disney. 
That looks like a nice chilly start to the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Since you loved The Lord of the Rings and I did, too, I wanted to ask you if you've seen the new Hobbit movies. I'm thinking of streaming them from Amazon but don't want to waste my time if they're not that good.
> Or if anyone else has seen them?
> Junek


I haven't seen yet, but a friend of mine who used to be a teacher and is pretty picky about turning books into movies said it was really good. Hope that helps, I may watch that tonight on Netflix if it's available, or I just got Rio Bravo so I may watch that instead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They look like they're having fun; love this photo; to be treasured always. Here's another guy who loves the snow and wants to join in. But, he can keep a secret---even from himself!! He hid his Mom's Valentine and took him awhile to remember where he put it!!


 He looks like he's really enjoying the snow. Cute young man.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning everyone! Buster dog let me sleep too long and my eyes are not working properly and my head is not connected right, but otherwise, I think I'll make it. lol
> Caren and Bonnie, I have your weather, can you please take it back, I'm done with winter. We got a few inches of snow again yesterday, no more in the forecast thankfully, and it's currently -17F/-27.2C. It's supposed to warm up to around 40F/4.4C but we'll see if it gets anywhere near that.
> 
> My friends husband who has been in ICU since January 15 with Pneumonia, is still in ICU but awake and aware. They found a bacteria in his lungs, so I guess that is why the pneumonia is still hanging on, but hopefully now that they know, they can get it all cleared up. Thanks everyone for the prayers, you all are angels.
> Hugs and love


Always nice when the fur babies let you sleep in. 
I still have mine it is bitter cold with the wind. I have been ordered by a friend to stay out of the cold no photos any further than the door way, or else. I am doing my best to comply,although I am curious sometimes what the or else might be :roll:  
we are not going to be getting warm any time soon. 

Such good news, glad he is doing better. Now that they have found the problem. healing energy for continued recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> She's lovely and such a nice name too. :thumbup:


I love her name--in fact, had her daddy been born a girl, that's what I was going to name her (but got a son instead!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW!!! on the snow and cold!! I'm beginning to think we'll have another 'year without a summer' the way this winter is hanging on.
> Love David's wonky Hobbit slippers but, boy, do they look warm.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Cute shoes, snow looks like my street, :-D


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would love to see the Obama care succeed but for the average person the cost of health care for a family is still outrageous. The co-pays are ridiculously high. I know what. I pay for myself and add three other to that is not much of a savings, except for on prescriptions. I know a family of five they will be paying $10,000 a year with deduct able and this DOES NOT include co-pays for office visits or prescriptions. That is half their annual income. They make too much to qualify for assistance, this is under the new care system. It is all well and good if you have money or insurance as part of a retirement plan to supplement the costs.
> Off my soap box now.


That's a lot, I called, didn't do it on line and with what David made last year, I got mine for a lot less and only a $500 annual deduction, I wonder if it makes a difference where people live or something. When I looked online it had outrageous prices and the $10,000 deductible but when I called, they asked a lot of questions that were not asked on line and got me an amount we can afford. I sure hope they are able to find a better deal than what they have found so far. I agree with you that prices can be out of this world, no one should have to pay that much for insurance or healthcare in general.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I loved the grape stomping Lucy episode. Choc. factory ws probably my favorite.
Angora, I love your cross stitch and admire your patience and eyesight.
Met one of my girls at the dr. apt. at noon. Now back to putting lemon oil on living room floor. Got up with dogs at 6:30 a.m. fed them, gave Ladybug her insulin and went back to bed and slept tip 10:00a.m. Must have needed it.
So want to play but head to grindstone. when I came out of dr.'s office there were actually rain drops on my windshield! We need it so badly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Always nice when the fur babies let you sleep in.
> I still have mine it is bitter cold with the wind. I have been ordered by a friend to stay out of the cold no photos any further than the door way, or else. I am doing my best to comply,although I am curious sometimes what the or else might be :roll:
> we are not going to be getting warm any time soon.
> 
> Such good news, glad he is doing better. Now that they have found the problem. healing energy for continued recovery.


LOLOLOL!!!! And I bet DJ would tell on you too. lol The or else might be interesting to test though. :wink: :XD:

Roseanne is very relieved that he's doing so much better, she never said it, but I know she was scared to death, probably still is to a certain extent. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I take all my friends as they are no matter the state of their house. I go to visit them not their house. Most of my friends have moved away or are in Canada so not many unexpected drop ins.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I've learned a secret which is to turn on the light in your oven and let the bread rise in there...provides just enough warmth and non-moisture area without adding to the energy cost.
> 
> My oven has a proofing setting. I have never used it, I may have to just to see how it works.


Oh! The light is a great idea, why didn't I think of that? I usually turn the oven on just long enough to get warm then turn it off, but the light would be so much better and certainly would save on the gas usage. Thank you for that idea!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
And if you use the proofing setting on your oven, be sure to let us know how it works.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Get warmed up! That got you your exercise for the day. What a treat to have your yarn come in when you weren't expecting it so quick. And a visit with Marla, and then David to "escort" you home. I'd say you had a good day! Love David's "wonky hobbit boots"!


  I sure slept good for all that exercise. 
David really enjoys his hobbit thingys, we've been laughing at knitting group for a couple of weeks though, because hobbits have big hairy feet and don't wear shoes. lolol...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Love the Lucy & Ethel reference Kathy, after yesterday's description of your dyeing adventure, I could see you with your pants rolled up stomping grapes, remember that episode!
> 
> Kathy, your yarn turned out a great color.


Hahahaha, you are right, Bonnie! I also thought of the candy factory episode as well


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> Love the Lucy & Ethel reference Kathy, after yesterday's description of your dyeing adventure, I could see you with your pants rolled up stomping grapes, remember that episode!
> 
> Kathy, your yarn turned out a great color.


Hahahaha, you are right, Bonnie! I also thought of the candy factory episode


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I'm at it again...

I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment


There are so many different points of view, but I agree with you, it's great that you all have the health care you have. My sons father moved to Canada with his wife after they got married as she's from Canada, and when he was diagnosed with colon cancer, he was taken great care of, if he'd have been here with no insurance, he may not be alive today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well, I'm at it again...
> 
> I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


OH YUM!!!!! The purple infinity scarf looks yummy too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news that he's awake and that they know what's going on and hopefully have a treatment plan that his system will respond to quickly.
> 
> There was a singer on The Voice last night from Wyoming and I thought of you and your area when she was talking about it...she did very well===great country voice.


We are very hopeful, when she said the lung bacteria I thought of Jynx and the cough she had for so long due to bacteria (I think) and am so glad that she is fine now and have hope that he will be just fine in the not to distant future. I told Roseanne to threaten him with me sending Denver Bronco stuff for her to decorate his hospital room with, lolol he started to get a little better after that threat. 
I wanted to watch the voice but forgot or I would have recorded it.  Hopefully they will have reruns of this week, next week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We might agree or disagree, but we don't do blasting on here.....Sam wouldn't allow it! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That's Miss Sarah, the younger GD. She's eight months now.


Miss Sarah is a real beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
What a joy she must be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I still have 10 pages to get caught up on, but I need to do some more house work. 
Have a great afternoon all!!!!
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Well, I'm at it again...
> 
> I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


Yarn and bread look GREAT!!! You are impressing me, even if you did end up covered with paint and the whole room did too. My goodness, what a time, but it all ended up great, including the bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that roving to spin? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit of frost overnight, but the flowers are fine. The birds are singing and the sky is blue and last night someone forecast a very warm spring, I hope that's true as some of us UK KPers are meeting up in Lincoln.
> 
> I had a lovely lunch with the coven and got some lovely presents, a lot related to my trip over the Pond later this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, I had a vision of the dye still being on her arms and she's combined the dying and the arm knitting all in one!



KateB said:


> Oh, just have a vision of you trussed up like a turkey until DH comes home and untangles you! :shock: :lol:......can't think why! :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He is a true joy!!



Poledra65 said:


> He looks like he's really enjoying the snow. Cute young man.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the Hobbit boots...David is a good sport...I don't know that I would want to see those on DH's size 16 feet, but am truly thinking of making some felted slipper/clogs for him.....way down on the list of things to do.



Poledra65 said:


> I sure slept good for all that exercise.
> David really enjoys his hobbit thingys, we've been laughing at knitting group for a couple of weeks though, because hobbits have big hairy feet and don't wear shoes. lolol...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Now if you add the Vita, Vita, Vitamin commercial to the mix, you'd really be having a blast.



gottastch said:


> Hahahaha, you are right, Bonnie! I also thought of the candy factory episode as well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knittint Tea Party 14 February '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238459-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241446-1.html

Admin


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think she's going to be on for awhile---she has a great voice...I'll see if I can find her name and you can listen to a YouTube or I-tunes clip of her song and see where she's from in WY.



Poledra65 said:


> We are very hopeful, when she said the lung bacteria I thought of Jynx and the cough she had for so long due to bacteria (I think) and am so glad that she is fine now and have hope that he will be just fine in the not to distant future. I told Roseanne to threaten him with me sending Denver Bronco stuff for her to decorate his hospital room with, lolol he started to get a little better after that threat.
> I wanted to watch the voice but forgot or I would have recorded it.  Hopefully they will have reruns of this week, next week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I sent her a PM on the 3rd of this month, but it is still unread.


This would be to dollyclaire? I check my buddy list several times in a day- and have not seen her come online for months now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Woo Hoo!! I think I have the last square for the afghan under control....it's wet blocking out to the 8 x 8 square now and the design isn't too far off of center---I can make it look right with the embellishments I'm adding. I'll post a photo of it plus the other ones I've made when they're all ready to be sent off. Tomorrow's challenge is to be able to create some bits of tiny I-cord (I have some 00 needles) to wrap onto the ball of yarn to give it a 3-D effect. I'm so excited.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

todays paper mentioned that Obamacare was here to stay - which is good. we are the wealthiest country in the world and have no national healthcare. it's going to take a couple of years to smooth out the wrinkles but think it is a good things. the article did say that the young people aren't buying - would rather pay the fine - live and learn. they will be sorry. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I'm thinking perhaps this is a step forward for poor people to finally get the health care they need. It's a shame to think of people who have to skimp on their groceries or home heating to pay for medicine they need just to stay alive.
> Soap box getting a little shaky this morning....
> Junek


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I had a vision of the dye still being on her arms and she's combined the dying and the arm knitting all in one!


Thanks sounds like something I would do, doesn't it Rookie? HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now if you add the Vita, Vita, Vitamin commercial to the mix, you'd really be having a blast.


Oh goodness, forgot about that one - LOL...such classics and such good fun!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have some friends who homes always look like house beautiful is coming to photograph. they describe my house as looking well lived in. i'll take it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Is it generational do you think? I have a few friends prepared to take me as I am, ordinarily- that I don't have to scurry around picking up before they come- but not many now!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is my main complaint - I don't think it was well thought out - it just feels rushed. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I would love to see the Obama care succeed but for the average person the cost of health care for a family is still outrageous. The co-pays are ridiculously high. I know what. I pay for myself and add three other to that is not much of a savings, except for on prescriptions. I know a family of five they will be paying $10,000 a year with deduct able and this DOES NOT include co-pays for office visits or prescriptions. That is half their annual income. They make too much to qualify for assistance, this is under the new care system. It is all well and good if you have money or insurance as part of a retirement plan to supplement the costs.
> Off my soap box now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I remember the many heated discussions of new dress codes where the guys no longer wore jackets---but would keep wearing dress pants, shirts & ties and women/girls could wear dressy tailored slacks...things have sure changed in the past 45 years! I remember the uproar of a boss who's secretary came to work in jeans---those are much allowed now; but he'd be banned for his awful stinky cigars!!


I wore a pair of dress jeans on "casual Friday" when working in personnel and was told not to do it again..... (they were really dress denims, not tight jeans.) When I worked in the legal department and the entire company was able to dress more casually, the head lawyer just couldn't accept it and only allowed it if we all kept a skirted suit or something quite formal at the office to change into should a client come to the office. (This never happened... it was a secure building and not your normal law office... it was the corporate legal of a large telecommunications company.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - they don't care and don't believe me when I say that good grammar will take them far. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Caps lock was perfect for that part :thumbup: :thumbup: I am learning to over look grammar on occasion, it is a difficult one for me to not correct.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There may be something on this website...I love to do poached pears (in red wine makes a stunning presentation), but you can use just about any liquid. Easy to do - can do ahead of time and can be served with gluten free pudding, yogurt, crumble and served either hot or cold. I just saw Angora's chocolate mousse.....great combination and I'm going to try her recipe.


DH does poached pears with a lot of black pepper in a carmel sauce and served with blue cheese.... Rich, and delicious.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I recently read a book about Victorian London & that is the first time I had heard a pinafore & a pinny were the same thing. When I was little my Grandpa used to call aprons pinnys & I never knew why.


The only time I heard pinny was talking about the tabards that tied on the sides so that you could tell the difference between two teams in Phys. Ed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


Lovely ..... You can also do cording with an electric drill.... but I usually do the old-fashioned pencil twist or just do it by hand.... Silly really, when I have a bobbin winder for the loom and the sewing machine....

Your piece really came out wonderful.... Stop by the shop sometime when they aren't teaching and ask a few of your questions. I'm sure they would help on a one on one basis... I always helped people when the shop was not busy.. We had a table you could sit at and stitch anytime.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think of pinafores as the dressy aprons that girls wore over the school clothes...like in Little House on the Prairie.


Loved them when the girls were really little and usually made a complimenting one for each of their really full little dresses. They never had any of the fancy organdy ones though.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have decided the arm knitting is just too loooooopy for me but I've already tasted the bread and it is yummy...might do part all-purpose flour and mostly whole wheat next time. I like it all whole wheat but DH is a little fussier...good recipe, Tami, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I did that with one of my flags. I guess I pulled the red and white thread too tightly with the intarsia but really liked the flag so I did sc at the beginning of the side and then increased the crochet stitch length to half doubles in the middle and then back to sc at the ends, on both sides. they look okay because then I surrounded the whole thing with slip stitch or sc. There is usually a way if you look for it and are not to much of a perfectionist. I have been innovating all my life so I usually find a way to figure something out.


I love your new avatar...your new perm is lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I haven't seen yet, but a friend of mine who used to be a teacher and is pretty picky about turning books into movies said it was really good. Hope that helps, I may watch that tonight on Netflix if it's available, or I just got Rio Bravo so I may watch that instead.


My daughter read the LOTR books and said the end especially was changed and from what she said, I like the movie ending better. I read the Hobbit and was bored to tears but finished it because she recommended it. But Jackson did such a good job with the LOTR movies that I was confident the Hobbit movies would be good and I like the actor playing Bilbo.
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The feed sacks my grandparents had were from feed for animals on their farm. They had everything from horses to geese to pigs.
> Junek


We sure never had anything larger than a little garden plot.... but I think that flour and rice and also came in nice printed cottons. I have traded material for a very few little squares from some of the old timers here in TX.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are very hopeful, when she said the lung bacteria I thought of Jynx and the cough she had for so long due to bacteria (I think) and am so glad that she is fine now and have hope that he will be just fine in the not to distant future. I told Roseanne to threaten him with me sending Denver Bronco stuff for her to decorate his hospital room with, lolol he started to get a little better after that threat.
> I wanted to watch the voice but forgot or I would have recorded it.  Hopefully they will have reruns of this week, next week.


Kaye, if NBC is like CBS, you can go to their website and watch The Voice. I did that with Elementary one week when I accidentally erased it from my DVR.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :wink:


So cute!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> todays paper mentioned that Obamacare was here to stay - which is good. we are the wealthiest country in the world and have no national healthcare. it's going to take a couple of years to smooth out the wrinkles but think it is a good things. the article did say that the young people aren't buying - would rather pay the fine - live and learn. they will be sorry. --- sam


So true, Sam. Things like cancer do NOT care how old or young you are! If they have a house or any savings, it would be gone in a heartbeat and they or their survivors would never get the medical bills paid off.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wore a pair of dress jeans on "casual Friday" when working in personnel and was told not to do it again..... (they were really dress denims, not tight jeans.) When I worked in the legal department and the entire company was able to dress more casually, the head lawyer just couldn't accept it and only allowed it if we all kept a skirted suit or something quite formal at the office to change into should a client come to the office. (This never happened... it was a secure building and not your normal law office... it was the corporate legal of a large telecommunications company.


Just proves there are A**hats everywhere!
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I unmolded the coconut oil soap and as expected, it is a very hard bar. So hard that I had a hard time cutting it without pieces breaking off...such is the nature of using only coconut oil. That's okay because I used my box grater and grated up almost all of it. I did get some sticks that I cut big and grated off the rough edges to try for the pre-treating of stains on clothes...wet the cloth, rub the soap on it and tuck it in the wash. If anyone is interested the website is www.DIYNatural.com
> 
> I looked at the yarn this morning and in my humble opinion, it seemed to be getting a bit "cruncy" on the dark part. It was still a little damp but I added water to the laundry tub and doused the whole works in it and worked it around a bit and then squeezed out every bit that I could and re-hung it on the clothes hangers, using Dreamweaver's suggestion of hanging it the "up and down" way  See how much color came out? The video said it would be very light...she was right. We will see how this dries.


It is a very pretty color though. With color still coming out... maybe do a vinegar color set before you use it.... Sure do like the idea of the coconut oil soap. I do keep a bar of Fes Naphtha soap for that purpose... but forget to do it half the time!!! I do like to use a few more natural cleaning products, not just for cost, but for fumes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! The light is a great idea, why didn't I think of that? I usually turn the oven on just long enough to get warm then turn it off, but the light would be so much better and certainly would save on the gas usage. Thank you for that idea!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And if you use the proofing setting on your oven, be sure to let us know how it works.


Mine doesn't have a light!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Punch needle and needle felting are next on my list along with knitting/crocheting with beads and wire...and general jewelry making....too many crafts- not enough time.


There are several local designers here for punch needle and it is really very nice.. but it sure does eat the thread..... Another craft that eats the thread, but I just love the look.... is very small pictures made of tiny little colonial knots. I've never done one... it would take forever, but so pretty....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is true though and that is sad. some of the deductables are really big though if you pay less which I think is wrong. one usually has so much money and you buy what you can - that shouldn't make your deductible so huge that you would be better off not having any insurance at all. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Miss Sarah is a real beauty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> What a joy she must be.


I have only seen her in pictures and on Skype, but yes, I adore her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely daralene - well done. will look great hanging on your tree. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Loved them when the girls were really little and usually made a complimenting one for each of their really full little dresses. They never had any of the fancy organdy ones though.


I loved making those kinds of dresses when my girls were little--especially for Easter and Christmas. One year I made youngest DD and her dolly matching dresses with pinafores. 

I've been sorting fabric today--cutting up leftovers into quilt pieces and got one skirt cut out. I have to find the pattern for the dress I want, and at least I remember what *that* fabric was for!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottastch, really like the link. Reminds me of things Sam has posted.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well, I'm at it again...
> 
> I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


Yum.... How delicious looking and such a nice shape... Love the purple yarn. I have some bulky that color with little bobbles of other colors... I wonder if it is enough...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!! I think I have the last square for the afghan under control....it's wet blocking out to the 8 x 8 square now and the design isn't too far off of center---I can make it look right with the embellishments I'm adding. I'll post a photo of it plus the other ones I've made when they're all ready to be sent off. Tomorrow's challenge is to be able to create some bits of tiny I-cord (I have some 00 needles) to wrap onto the ball of yarn to give it a 3-D effect. I'm so excited.


Sounds great...Can't wait.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have some friends who homes always look like house beautiful is coming to photograph. they describe my house as looking well lived in. i'll take it. --- sam


Read somewhere today:

If you are coming to see me, just stop in anytime.
If you are coming to see my house, make an appointment!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are very hopeful, when she said the lung bacteria I thought of Jynx and the cough she had for so long due to bacteria (I think) and am so glad that she is fine now and have hope that he will be just fine in the not to distant future. I told Roseanne to threaten him with me sending Denver Bronco stuff for her to decorate his hospital room with, lolol he started to get a little better after that threat.
> I wanted to watch the voice but forgot or I would have recorded it.  Hopefully they will have reruns of this week, next week.


I'm sure they will be able to address this with strong treatment now that they know what they are dealing with. Mine was a *fungal* infection... I know that the drug I took was also available as an infusion.... but that was extreme treatment and only done if you were in severe distress. Love your Denver Bronco threat....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely ..... You can also do cording with an electric drill.... but I usually do the old-fashioned pencil twist or just do it by hand.... Silly really, when I have a bobbin winder for the loom and the sewing machine....
> 
> Your piece really came out wonderful.... Stop by the shop sometime when they aren't teaching and ask a few of your questions. I'm sure they would help on a one on one basis... I always helped people when the shop was not busy.. We had a table you could sit at and stitch anytime.


Thank you Dreamweaver. That's a good suggestion. I think the lady that works the cash register is really helpful so I'm sure she would help me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have some friends who homes always look like house beautiful is coming to photograph. they describe my house as looking well lived in. i'll take it. --- sam


 :thumbup: That would certainly describe mine at the moment- too busy either on the computer- or knitting! (or getting the shopping done!)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :wink:


Both of those pictures are perfect for me today. Nothing accomplished because I was living in the moment and was so tired, I went back to bed. I'd probably still be there if the phone would have been quiet...... The housework will definitely take a backseat to my knitting tonight....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ok, I tried the one of the new receipts. YUM!! Didn't even miss the oil or lack of sugar. This might sound like an odd combo but it works. 


Irish Soda Bread

4 cups all purpose flour
2teaspoons baking soda
2 cups peeled and finely food processed parsnip, packed loosely(about 1 parsnip/ 175grams)
1 teaspoon salt
1 3/4 cups butter milk
1 cup raiains

Instructions: 

preheat oven to 400F
Mix flour, baking soda, parsnip and salt in a large mixing bowl
Mix in butter milk
mix in raisins
Use your hands to gently knead the mixture to form a dough. Its a rustic bread, so dont expect a smooth elastic dough like you might have seen with other types of bread. 
Place dough into lightly greased deep 8 skillet or shape into a round loaf on a lightly greased coookie sheet. 
Cut a cross into the loaf, going about half way into the dough. This is not just decorative: it helps the bread bake evenly. 
Bake for 40 minutes or until crusty. When you flip the loaf out to cool, it should sound hollow when you tap the bottom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I have only seen her in pictures and on Skype, but yes, I adore her.


Oh no, is she up here in Pa.?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is lovely daralene - well done. will look great hanging on your tree. --- sam


Why thank you so much Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Woo Hoo!! I think I have the last square for the afghan under control....it's wet blocking out to the 8 x 8 square now and the design isn't too far off of center---I can make it look right with the embellishments I'm adding. I'll post a photo of it plus the other ones I've made when they're all ready to be sent off. Tomorrow's challenge is to be able to create some bits of tiny I-cord (I have some 00 needles) to wrap onto the ball of yarn to give it a 3-D effect. I'm so excited.


Love the little ball of yarn idea and definitely have my interest peaked... I may just do some squares one day when I uncover the skein of yarn I wanted to use!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the little ball of yarn idea and definitely have my interest peaked... I may just do some squares one day when I uncover the skein of yarn I wanted to use!!!


Yes, I am so intrigued by this square. I think it would be lovely also on a sweater, jacket, or purse. I have it pictured in my mind so anxious to see it when done. Re: Rookie Retiree's aghan square.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hahahaha, you are right, Bonnie! I also thought of the candy factory episode as well


I loved the candy factory too with Ethel, but the best memory was more a personal one. I was pregnant with Kelly, in a small army Permanent Married quarters in Edmonton, Pat was away and I was sooooo pregnant. Lucy was pregnant with Desi jr. at the same time (at least the TV series was) one program she sat down in a chair in the living room and couldn't get up. I was going through the same thing and I laughed so much the tears were running down my face - I couldn't get out of the chair and my son Rob came in and asked me why I was laughing and what had happened that the TV made me cry. He was 4 and he used to help me up from that chair. Pat was away on and off but managed to be home for Kelly's birth. Those days were different - they told you to say good bye to your husband and took you away. He had to sit outside and I remember lying there having the baby and wishing he was there to hold my hand.

Times have changed since then, thank heavens. I lived through all Lucy's experiences with pregnancy and they were so true and so well done. I think she was a genious. Thanks for the memory! Another memory thanks to the TP.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Well, I'm at it again...
> 
> I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


Yummy :-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had American Cornbread, now, it is yummy!


Well, there's southern cornbread and northern. And there is a big difference.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, is she up here in Pa.?


Yes, they all are. I have yet to meet any of them in person.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hush puppies? To me that is a brand of SHOES!


Very good shoes and also very good eating.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :wink:


So true, :-D and so cute, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm pretty thrilled myself---rather excited that it came out somewhat like I had it pictured in my head---that doesn't always happen so I quite enjoy it when it does....definitely pictures to follow. But, I do think I need to write it up as a pattern---that will be something new for me too.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I am so intrigued by this square. I think it would be lovely also on a sweater, jacket, or purse. I have it pictured in my mind so anxious to see it when done. Re: Rookie Retiree's aghan square.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually - I think khulua (?) would be the best. --- sam


Now you're talking, my favourite drink, kahlua. It's lovely in hot drinks or cold with a little cream on the top, or just on its own in a little glass, mmm, think I'll just nip downstairs to get a drop!
(and check on the spelling).

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does make the walk quicker, of course, I was also walking pretty fast too, just to get inside, didn't expect it to be quite that cold out there. 4 inches is more than enough for me.
> 
> Oh, thank you on the hobbit show thingys, he said they keep his feet warm.
> Bonnie, I like the Sorrel liner idea, I could just have bought a set of those, that is a great idea really.
> We always used to have an extra set of liners at home growing up in Alaska, so that we had dry ones when we needed them, so I know I can get them. HMMM....


I would be walking fast too in the cold. I am not looking forward to the next round of possible snow if it is this cold. I like to go out and walk in the snow not stay in and look for the doorstep. :/ 
The hobbit boots remind me of the insoles mum would make for us for our boots. Always an extra pair, one wet one dry


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I have a question for this group of smart people and good cooks. In early April I need to host a group of women for a light supper (part of a club meeting). One of the new members can't have gluten and two others are vegetarian (but not vegan). I think I have the menu planned to take care of all guests but I am stumped for a dessert. One option would be to buy a brownie mix which is gluten free, so there could be a separate dessert for that person....but have been trying to think of something which everyone could eat. If anyone has an idea, I'd love suggestions...


Here is one I have made many times over the years. Everyone loves it. NOt a good one if there is anyone allergic to soy though.

http://www.tasteforlife.com/healthy-recipes/desserts/vegan-chocolate-chickpea-cake


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is true though and that is sad. some of the deductables are really big though if you pay less which I think is wrong. one usually has so much money and you buy what you can - that shouldn't make your deductible so huge that you would be better off not having any insurance at all. --- sam


Bonnie7591 wrote:
I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment
----------------------------
I get blasted quite often for talking about our health care too Bonnie-and I agree completely with Sam-I just figure you have to start somewhere - we did and we had a lot of growing pains. I have told the story of our experience on different threads here -as Pat's heart history which at a minimum treating all his problems would have cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars. We would be penniless now if ( and it is a big if,) he was still with me.

I know there are problems - It costs, you can't give health care for nothing and the costs are rising.

I do agree about the people who run it though in many cases too.

I think it is great that many are willing to give your new Plan a chance. It could be the start of something that will work I know what it is to have decent insurance so you know you don't have to bankrupt yourself. What is the alternative? no plan?

that is the last I will say about it here.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I love their snowman, and they do look very happy with him. :thumbup: And they look so content just sitting in the snow playing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks, they were very happy with him. I think they enjoy coming here because they don't have to stay indoors all the time. I let them out as long as they stay away from all water,pond/swamp pool ect... Not much can happen to them here. I think they played on the deck most of the time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Where in Canada did you live?


Near Kingston, Ontario. Not far from where I am living over here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I loved making those kinds of dresses when my girls were little--especially for Easter and Christmas. One year I made youngest DD and her dolly matching dresses with pinafores.
> 
> I've been sorting fabric today--cutting up leftovers into quilt pieces and got one skirt cut out. I have to find the pattern for the dress I want, and at least I remember what *that* fabric was for!


Yes, the holiday ones were always lots of fun to plan. I remember doing one for Thanksgiving and we took a picture with her sitting next to the turkey... Both were Butterballs at the time.

Glad you remember that "that" material was for. I have a closet full of stuff that MAY have had a plan at some time... By now, I've outgrown that idea or that style. One can only make so many quilts!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a drawer like that as there is no place to buy much locally or if you can find it here it costs double.


There was also a drawer that all the bits and bobs went into any time we got into trouble we would have to untangle all the yarn and re roll the balls. Now I untangle the mess to relax.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment
> ----------------------------
> I get blasted quite often for talking about our health care too Bonnie--I just figure you have to start somewhere - we did and we had a lot of growing pains. I have told the story of our experience on different threads here - Pats heart history which at a minimum over all his problems would cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars. We would be penniless now if and it is a big if, he was still with me.
> ...


One of the things I admire about the Canadian plan is the underlying philosophy that everyone is entitled to health care. It places value on every life, which is what I believe. Okay, that's enough from me...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh wrote:
Off to the animal shelter with DD. TTYL



KateB said:


> Oh no, what * has * she done to deserve that? :lol: :lol:


LOL love it Kate!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


OH my that is absolutely brilliant what a fantastic job you have done. I like the pin cushion idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I get blasted quite often for talking about our health care too Bonnie--I just figure you have to start somewhere - we did and we had a lot of growing pains. I have told the story of our experience on different threads here - Pats heart history which at a minimum over all his problems would cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars. We would be penniless now if and it is a big if, he was still with me.
> 
> I know there are problems - It costs, you can't give health care for nothing and the costs are rising.
> 
> ...


Gosh, I thought I had read all the comments today.. Must have missed a couple of pages.

As to health insurance.... I was fortunate.. My lung cancer cost me nothing. (Well, the $500. for the hospital stay.) Of course, they had me categorized wrong on the insurance and treated me as though I was on Medicaide controlled instead of Medicare controlled. They corrected that after 2 years, but did not make me pay the difference. I think that is where I have some difficulties... that insurances can vary so much from plan to plan... and that treatment coverage can vary so much. It isn't that I don't want the plan to succeed.... but I think many Americans do not like being told by government what they should do on what is a personal decision. People know their own budgets. We provide free medical care to those who are illegal citizens, indigent, etc. and use our large public hospitals but we are going to fine people who cannot afford to buy... regardless of the plan being called affordable? That does give me some concern. Many of us have insurance provided by employers. Sure, we pay in the long run... but there are some jobs that don't provide that insurance and the jobs don't pay enough for the people to afford it on their own. Yes, there are definitely some kinks to work out. One of the things I have noticed in *some* of the countries that have socialized medicine is the long wait to see a specialist, the denial of certain procedures based on age and the doctor deciding what treatment you will receive. I guess that makes good sense... but it is not how I want my future care decided... Another major concern is that this country is aging. So many baby boomers coming up. Our medical expenses must be controlled.... I don't want my children giving up their own security and health care to pay for mine....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Given the experiences many of you have posted about problems with your afghan squares, I will assume that none of you will be surprised that I have discovered one of my squares done in a rib stitch needs to be redone.
> 
> The ribbing has drawn inward in both directions and the square is now too small all around.
> 
> ...


Could you not crochet around the edges to make it the right size? I have had to do that on mine.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cheescake with almond meal base works well (think cheese cake should be OK for vegetarians, some cheeses they don't eat but think the soft ones are OK). Plenty of vegetarians to answer that one.


Almond meal base is very nice on cheese cakes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I will find out what it is called. Julie says it can be done by hand but in less than a minute we had this cording made. You pick your colors, hook them in, hold onto one end with the other between your knees for tension and away you go. We did it with 2 people though, so it was easier. Another lady said at home she uses a drawer knob to hook the other end but the teacher showed that alone you could do it with hands and arms outstretched. I have just been trying to find anything with it online and didn't find it, but if I do, I'll post it.


We used to use and old hand drill to make cording all the time. When mum and dad were teaching cubs they made rope the same way. It was lots of fun. We also twisted it by hand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Well, there's southern cornbread and northern. And there is a big difference.


Do you have the receipt? (for the northern cornbread).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Very good shoes and also very good eating.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When I hear pinafore, even though this is on a doll, this is more what I think of...usually made for little girls...probably none would wear it these days.
> Junek


All my girls wore pinafores when they were little, just looked so cute I thought. Sara-Mae's two wore them on occasion too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If you useam hand drill with a hook where the drill bit goes you can whizz yup miles of cord very quickly :thumbup:


Hmm never used a hook in the drill we just tied a knot and stuck the knot in the drill. I can see the hook being so much easier for smaller yarn and threads. Electric screw drivers work nicely too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/johnny-cake/

Coming from Northern Iowa, what we had is probably representative of the Northern version....we called it Johnny Cake at my house. It's sweeter and more cake flour texture rather than corn meal. I love both of them...but they are quite different.



Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have the receipt? (for the northern cornbread).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, I thought I had read all the comments today.. Must have missed a couple of pages.
> 
> As to health insurance.... I was fortunate.. My lung cancer cost me nothing. (Well, the $500. for the hospital stay.) Of course, they had me categorized wrong on the insurance and treated me as though I was on Medicaide controlled instead of Medicare controlled. They corrected that after 2 years, but did not make me pay the difference. I think that is where I have some difficulties... that insurances can vary so much from plan to plan... and that treatment coverage can vary so much. It isn't that I don't want the plan to succeed.... but I think many Americans do not like being told by government what they should do on what is a personal decision. People know their own budgets. We provide free medical care to those who are illegal citizens, indigent, etc. and use our large public hospitals but we are going to fine people who cannot afford to buy... regardless of the plan being called affordable? That does give me some concern. Many of us have insurance provided by employers. Sure, we pay in the long run... but there are some jobs that don't provide that insurance and the jobs don't pay enough for the people to afford it on their own. Yes, there are definitely some kinks to work out. One of the things I have noticed in *some* of the countries that have socialized medicine is the long wait to see a specialist, the denial of certain procedures based on age and the doctor deciding what treatment you will receive. I guess that makes good sense... but it is not how I want my future care decided... Another major concern is that this country is aging. So many baby boomers coming up. Our medical expenses must be controlled.... I don't want my children giving up their own security and health care to pay for mine....


Dreamweaver, I am glad you did not have problems with your insurance. I understand what you are saying. I am not saying ours is perfect . I am talking about my own experience.

Ours is one plan -- everyone is covered - not different costs for different people, not different companies - that is what I was trying to say. You are correct, it is not perfect. But it saved us from Bankruptcy and probably kept me from being a widow. I feel pretty strongly about it. I should have kept my thoughts to myself on the Teaparty. I did not intend to cause any problems. I will not bring it up again. I think for those who wonder if it is worth it might gain from knowing our experience. I speak for myself alone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. You have been chatty today so I have a lot of reading to do.
> Iloved the dyeing adventure as it sounds the sort of mess I would get into.
> So glad that you have advice on your hip problem, and help with the legal issue, Julie.
> For maths I am ok but learnt multiplication tables at junior school and can still do it faster than my sons who were taught a different method.
> ...


I wonder if Tia Maria is like Kahlua, if so it would be great in hot chocolate. 
Sounds like you will have a nice day out tomorrow, minus the dentist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Read somewhere today:
> 
> If you are coming to see me, just stop in anytime.
> If you are coming to see my house, make an appointment!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think I have read you can tie it to a beater in your hand mixer, I haven't tried this myself.


It works I have tried nearly everything I could think of to make cord and rope with.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> One of the things I admire about the Canadian plan is the underlying philosophy that everyone is entitled to health care. It places value on every life, which is what I believe. Okay, that's enough from me...


That is what I was trying to say -- I apologize though as I should have known better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I am glad you did not have problems with your insurance. I understand what you are saying. I am not saying ours is perfect . I am talking about my own experience.
> 
> Ours is one plan -- everyone is covered - not different costs for different people, not different companies - that is what I was trying to say. You are correct, it is not perfect. But it saved us from Bankruptcy and probably kept me from being a widow. I feel pretty strongly about it. I should have kept my thoughts to myself on the Teaparty. I did not intend to cause any problems. I will not bring it up again. I think for those who wonder if it is worth it might gain from knowing our experience. I speak for myself alone.


And I am so glad that you and Pat have such great coverage... but didn't you say that it varies depending on where you live in Canada.. i.e. Calgary is not the same as Ontario? That is my point here in America. There are so many variables.. It is not now and probably never will be equal for all, but we do have the option to chose what suits our needs and monetary situation best. I wish it were cheaper and fairer for all.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I have been looking for Fels Naptha for the last few weeks with no luck but have found out that it was bought by Dove and is no longer sold in Canada. Darn!
Trisha



Dreamweaver said:


> It is a very pretty color though. With color still coming out... maybe do a vinegar color set before you use it.... Sure do like the idea of the coconut oil soap. I do keep a bar of Fes Naphtha soap for that purpose... but forget to do it half the time!!! I do like to use a few more natural cleaning products, not just for cost, but for fumes.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Now if you add the Vita, Vita, Vitamin commercial to the mix, you'd really be having a blast.


Dont forget the chocolate covered bananas!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I wonder if Tia Maria is like Kahlua, if so it would be great in hot chocolate.
> Sounds like you will have a nice day out tomorrow, minus the dentist.


Both yummy... Anyone remember Frangelica? that would go well with hot chocolate as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have been looking for Fels Naptha for the last few weeks with no luck but have found out that it was bought by Dove and is no longer sold in Canada. Darn!
> Trisha


Wow,,, what totally different products. I guess I should stock up next time I see some. I think it is still readily available in our cleaning supply/soap departments... Be happy to send you some...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> ...


~~~Your real skil is being able to laugh at yourself...and let others know it! Well done!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, Angora...Lucy and Ethel we would be - LOLOLOL!!!!!!! Your x-stitch turned out beautifully...great job!!!
> 
> I unmolded the coconut oil soap and as expected, it is a very hard bar. So hard that I had a hard time cutting it without pieces breaking off...such is the nature of using only coconut oil. That's okay because I used my box grater and grated up almost all of it. I did get some sticks that I cut big and grated off the rough edges to try for the pre-treating of stains on clothes...wet the cloth, rub the soap on it and tuck it in the wash. Have to wait the 3 weeks now, until it cures. After that time, I will make my grated shavings into powder. It can be used in different types of cleansers throughout the home. If anyone is interested the website is www.DIYNatural.com...not advocating for the website, just putting the address out there, in case anyone wants to check it out  You can sign up to get a little tidbit in your e-mail inbox each day...today's was how to make homemade butter...kinda fun
> 
> ...


The yarn looks lovely, the colour still is very nice even if it is lighter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is the recipe for our favorite company desert.

Drumstick Cake

Base
2 cups Graham wafer crumbs
2 tablespoons peanut butter
1/4 cup melted margrine
Melt margerine & peanut butter in the microwave, stir in crumbs, press into 9 X13 pan. Reserve 1/4 to 1/2 cup crumbs to sprinkle on top.
Bake 5 minutes at 350

Filling

1 8 ounce(250 grams) cream cheese, I use light
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 large tub Cool Whip(. Frozen non dairy whipped cream) about 1 quart or 1 liter
2 eggs

Beat cream cheese, sugar & peanut butter, add vanilla & eggs. Fold in Cool Whip, spread on cooled crust. Drizzle with chocolate ice cream syrup( I usually use Nestles Quik for making chocolate milk). Sprinkle with remaining crumbs. Freeze.

To serve, bring out of freezer & let thaw enough to slice.
Keeps in the freezer a few months if covered well
It tastes like the Drumstick ice cream cones.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> With a sad heart I have just removed Charlotte (Pontuf) from my buddy list- not much point leaving her name there now.
> And it is a VERY long time since we last heard from dollyclaire, who was looking after the two rabbits for a young friend, as well as various dogs.


I was thinking about her today wondering how she was dong. It has been a while.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Never heard of it, and I am part German. Shame on me...


~~~another name is schmearwurst...not sure of the spelling. (shmere-vurst). Maybe you have heard of this?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I always correct it in my head but not out loud.


LOL that is me too.  Unless it is one of the grandchildren then I correct them.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is one I have made many times over the years. Everyone loves it. NOt a good one if there is anyone allergic to soy though.
> 
> http://www.tasteforlife.com/healthy-recipes/desserts/vegan-chocolate-chickpea-cake


This sounds good too...thank you for sharing. I had no idea there are so many work-arounds to make recipes gluten free.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is the recipe for our favorite company desert.
> 
> Drumstick Cake
> 
> DH would love this...all his favorite flavors. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is the recipe for our favorite company desert.
> 
> Drumstick Cake
> 
> ...


So glad I don't have everything (just missing Cool Whip) to make this right now. It would all be gone before morning!!! Sounds really good.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what I was trying to say -- I apologize though as I should have known better.


I thought you explained it very well. No need to apologize.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> And I am so glad that you and Pat have such great coverage... but didn't you say that it varies depending on where you live in Canada.. i.e. Calgary is not the same as Ontario? That is my point here in America. There are so many variables.. It is not now and probably never will be equal for all, but we do have the option to chose what suits our needs and monetary situation best. I wish it were cheaper and fairer for all.


No you misunderstood me-- Our health care is run by Each Province, but each Province is aided with funds from the Federal Government. We get the same coverage from one end of the country to the other. . However BLue Cross is run by the Provincial Government with, I believe backing from the governemnt too through our taxes. It is run by a Board in each Province and some of the costs of medicines, ambulance services etc. are slightly different throughout each Province. there are 3 different layers here and it depends what level you want. There is a basic level which all of us qualify for, including those who are on welfare. then a second layer and a Plan C which we pay for. We do not get billed for our Alberta (Federal Health care) we do pay so much per month for Blue cross. We pay l25.00 per month for our BLue cross which covers 85% of all our approved meds. between the two of us our meds cost about 600.00 for 3 months (200.0o per month) Our plan is the top one and we are covered for ambulance service - dental work, eye operations and visits with an opthamologist, I had surgery for the cancer on my face, I didn't pay anything , for the doctors visits or surgery. I did have to pay for follow up meds and one was not covered at all. Blue cross has certain meds it doesn't cover. We have to pay for our own Physical therapy now they just stopped paying for it unless it is in the hospital. This has made a big difference - the cuts were because of the recession. I am not saying it is perfect but I sure will never speak against it.

Pat took our medical army pension when he got out of the service and we pay l5.00 per month for it. It covers 85% of the l5% we pay for our meds with blue cross. There are also some things it covers that Blue cross doesn.t

However, when he was sick we got NO bills from Blue cross, we did not have to claim anything from our other insurance. Everything in the hospital was covered. The only cost we had was the cost of parking at the hospital. He was included in the Heart Function clinic for a year - every month - they were available to answer questions 24 hours a day for the first six months - no cost to us -- our cardiologist still sees us automatically and follows up -- no cost to us. We showed our Alberta Health care care and our blue cross card and had no other contact with them. 
We didn't have to approach any other health provider and nothing was charged to our second insurance. We have had a total of 5 by passes, 2 heart attacks, 3 stents, one pacemaker, 45 days in the hospital this last time - the aortic and mitral valve replaced, and that is just three years ago. We also had 3 mri's covered, 4 or 5 different heart tests, ICU 3 times this last time . and on and on.

Our coverage will be transferred to BC if we move. The coverage of Alberta Health care (which we don't pay except in our taxes will change to BC health care although I believe it has a different name. We just have to register with the Province we are moving too. All our records will be sent to doctors in BC which we will find. Our cardiologist is going to refer Pat to one in BC and will send all his information at no cost. There is a 3 month wait for coverage when you move to another Province however your coverage remains with the Province you are leaving until you are accepted by the New Province. We are in the process of getting all that information right now.

Anyway that is all I was trying to say. My shoulder is not life threatening and there is a long wait for surgery -- they don't recommend me for it because of my age. I am sure if we were not in a recession that might be different. Anyway that is all I intend to say on this subject. i am sorry I got into it but I am just so thankful that we and our kids are not bankrupted by the costs and we know that future costs will be covered. that is so important.

But it took some years - it costs more now. But I just feel that the alternatives are so worrisome. What is so good to me is that All Canadians are included - The Government also covers those who need Assisted living (AISH) - those who are too ill to work, those who have mental problems - they are covered by AISH - it helps people who cannot manage on their own. I do not begrudge that. My nephew has CF and he is on AISH this allows him to rent a room and pays for a health care provider to visit him and help him . We also have Health Care nurses who visit those who are unable to to care for themselves.

I have talked about this before - because i have been asked. I likely will again, but I won't discuss it here and I apologize to everyone if I have overstepped.  I am not an expert on Canadian Health care we have just benefited from it - I just tell you what our experience is.

I just wanted to answer Jynx's question. if anyone else would like more discussion please let me know by pm. I don't know any more that what I have stated here though.
--------------------------------------
Time for me go go and work on my sweater. It is coming along really well - I ripped out the collar and am putting a new one in and I think it will fit better. have about 3 or 4 days work to do on it.

Anyway, I hope everyone sleeps well, and all health problems are improving - thoughts and caring hugs for everyone. Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love the Disney.
> That looks like a nice chilly start to the day.


Snow white is my all time favorite princess. It was a very chilly start to the day and not going to be any warmer tomorrow. Likely colder, it is -13.8C/7F at 9:36pm.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I will find out and let you know. Does he have a port?


~~No, no port. He gets a new "stick" each month.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! And I bet DJ would tell on you too. lol The or else might be interesting to test though. :wink: :XD:
> 
> Roseanne is very relieved that he's doing so much better, she never said it, but I know she was scared to death, probably still is to a certain extent.
> Hugs!!


Yes she would tell on me, she has before. I did ask about the or else was told I'd have to wait and see :wink: 

I can imagine the relief Roseanne feels.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh! The light is a great idea, why didn't I think of that? I usually turn the oven on just long enough to get warm then turn it off, but the light would be so much better and certainly would save on the gas usage. Thank you for that idea!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And if you use the proofing setting on your oven, be sure to let us know how it works.


Thinking I will be trying it out in the next day or two while it is still cold out. Will let you know how well it works.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the pattern and the great colors in that blanket.... (Those are the colors of my kitchen... so always a favorite combo.) sorry you have to o out tomorrow. I get to stay in and then go out on Thurs. when it is going to be raining and miserable!


~~~Thanks! The colors are the colors of our cottage, so hold a special place for all of us. The heater in the car was working, so trip outside was okay. Tomorrow is an inside knitting day for me. I guess I'll pay some bills, too. :?
Stay dry tomorrow! Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Well, I'm at it again...
> 
> I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


The bread has turned out lovely, looks delicious. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think it will be similar to pumpkin bread...think I may try it...I love having pound loaves or banana bread type loaves around for just a little sweet snack.


~~~what is "winter" squash?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gottastch...Sorry to hear of your aunt's passing. Sounds like she did enjoy life though.
> 
> Pammie...happy birthday.
> 
> Still not feeling well. I am hoping that it is nothing more than a head cold. My head hurts today. Take care everyone.


~~~YOU take care. If you are not better soon...go to the dr.! please.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :wink:


Those are both perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to take the cats advice tomorrow


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This would be to dollyclaire? I check my buddy list several times in a day- and have not seen her come online for months now.


She has not posted since december 6th. She has not answered my pm either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~another name is schmearwurst...not sure of the spelling. (shmere-vurst). Maybe you have heard of this?


No,,,, I guess a trip to a good meat market is in order..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have some friends who homes always look like house beautiful is coming to photograph. they describe my house as looking well lived in. i'll take it. --- sam


Our house looked like a page from a magazine when I was growing up. Mum would stay up long after we were in bed cleaning and dusting I swear there was never dust on anything not even the trim around the doors and windows.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is my main complaint - I don't think it was well thought out - it just feels rushed. --- sam


I don't think it was thought out either.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Got home and now I'm catching up and thinking about what I need to get at the grocery store tomorrow. I hope everyone is well. It is cold here, but nothing compared to what some of you have. We really need some rain. I think there may be rain this weekend, but that isn't 100% reliable.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll try!. Back tier from the top; Choclate eclairs, savoury something, Hot Cocoa cookies (I did these from a recipe that probably came from KTP- in fact it was Sam). front tier: salmon rolls, turkey sandwiches, small quiches. 2 tiered plate is cupcakes. The bowl in the middle is the lollies/sweets that I had left from decorating the cake- needed to buy bags for just one or two of most of them so figured may as well get a few eaten this way. And hiding behind the tiered plates are home made sausage rolls accompanied by home made tomato sauce.


~~~Thank you! All sounds yummy!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - they don't care and don't believe me when I say that good grammar will take them far. --- sam


I only correct them because their parents correct them. You are right they don't think it matters. I also correct the daughter in law when she miss spells words, she doesn't like it much but she is teaching her girls to misspell.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can tell you from personal experience, that the Godiva white chocolate liquor tastes great in hot cocoa!! I'm sure the dark chocolate version, Tia Maria, Kahlua and Frangelica would all be wonderful.



Dreamweaver said:


> Both yummy... Anyone remember Frangelica? that would go well with hot chocolate as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I keep wondering how Melody is doing. I hope they are okay. I hope their move is the reason she is not on. If anyone hears from her let us know. 

Purple - how did your outing go today- did you have fun with your purple car?? I love your pictures each day. Nana caren's coffee too.

My house is well lived in too Sam - but my workroom looks like a hurricane hit it but then I just close the door. I know where everything is . Pat just raised his eyebrows but says nothing. The rest of the place is reasonably tidy - thanks to him. 

I have always needed to have a craft cave of my own. My mom was a very fussy housekeeper too Caren, and I remember dusting at least twice a day . Can't remember the name of the polish but I can still remember how much I loved the smell. She had us polishing and dusting all the time. didn't mind that much that I remember. 

To each his own. I wish I enjoyed housekeeping more but I am afraid if it comes to my interests sometimes my house suffers. I try to keep it decent because Pat likes a nice place but he contributes time too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Read somewhere today:
> 
> If you are coming to see me, just stop in anytime.
> If you are coming to see my house, make an appointment!
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love that I think I'll make a sign and put it up inside my door. I had one that said if you are here to visit take off your shoes and come on in. If you are here to gossip slip your shoes back on and step outside. I actually had one lady step out. then i had one that said smile before entering there is no frowning allowed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As soon as it's warm enough, I'm going to head over to the German (International---but mostly German) deli/store and see if they have either one of these. DH and our son are "wurst" lovers and tried some new things when they were in Germany last October...we'll see if any of these are a good reminder of their trip. We're headed up to WI over St. Patrick's Day so we'll do an Irish meal one day and a German one the next.



Dreamweaver said:


> No,,,, I guess a trip to a good meat market is in order..


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd certainly vote for you!!


~~~Thanks! That's 1.....baby steps, eh?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Now you're talking, my favourite drink, kahlua. It's lovely in hot drinks or cold with a little cream on the top, or just on its own in a little glass, mmm, think I'll just nip downstairs to get a drop!
> (and check on the spelling).
> 
> Tessa


Right there with you, kahlua is one of the best drinks.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm right there on that soapbox....but then I worked with the insurance industry for over 40 years -- before and after ERISA laws and managed care, etc. etc. I hope ACA is given the chance to settle in--which may be 3-4 years.


~~~We can only hope!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Everyone underestimated just how complicated a system it is....I remember when Hillary Clinton was trying to get some kind of National Health care and she called in some employers (we happened to be one of them) to let her know Corporate America's thoughts....she walked away from that meeting shaking her head....she quickly gave up the thought of being able to put something together that would have widespread support.



NanaCaren said:


> I don't think it was thought out either.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have been looking for Fels Naptha for the last few weeks with no luck but have found out that it was bought by Dove and is no longer sold in Canada. Darn!
> Trisha


Try using sun light bar soap, it is supposed to work just as good and is said to be all natural. Not sure if it is sold in Canada or not but imagine it should be. Ivory bar soap also works well in laundry soaps.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Both yummy... Anyone remember Frangelica? that would go well with hot chocolate as well.


Yummy I think i need to make some kahlua


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> This sounds good too...thank you for sharing. I had no idea there are so many work-arounds to make recipes gluten free.


Ones I can't find as gluten free I adjust to make it that way or ask my friend can't have gluten. I have several family members that can't have gluten.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think she's going to be on for awhile---she has a great voice...I'll see if I can find her name and you can listen to a YouTube or I-tunes clip of her song and see where she's from in WY.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Kaye, if NBC is like CBS, you can go to their website and watch The Voice. I did that with Elementary one week when I accidentally erased it from my DVR.
> Junek


Oh great, I'll check. Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine doesn't have a light!


 :-( That's sad, I thought all ovens had lights, who knew.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra...Loved the pictures.

Dreamweaver....I had the same kind of day. Where do my days go when I spend them being so tired. Did run the Roomba, but that's not exactly like doing housework, but at least the family room is vacuumed.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/johnny-cake/
> 
> Coming from Northern Iowa, what we had is probably representative of the Northern version....we called it Johnny Cake at my house. It's sweeter and more cake flour texture rather than corn meal. I love both of them...but they are quite different.


I have heard of JohnnyCake! I guess I could google that!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As soon as it's warm enough, I'm going to head over to the German (International---but mostly German) deli/store and see if they have either one of these. DH and our son are "wurst" lovers and tried some new things when they were in Germany last October...we'll see if any of these are a good reminder of their trip. We're headed up to WI over St. Patrick's Day so we'll do an Irish meal one day and a German one the next.


Yum... some nice hot German potato salad would be good one night. DH just picked up a big package of brats and another of good Italian sausage. Corned Beef for St. Paddy? Irish DH always jokes that there is no such thing as good Irish cooking.... but love the music and sometimes go to the parade and have a pint...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Ok, I tried the one of the new receipts. YUM!! Didn't even miss the oil or lack of sugar. This might sound like an odd combo but it works.
> 
> Irish Soda Bread
> 
> ...


That looks wonderful, will have to try that one for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Even if you thought it was for beginners how like you it sounds- just jump in the water realise it is deeper than you thought panic and struggle a while and then swim to safety.


 :thumbup: how very true.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> At least, it's a start to try to help the ordinary citizen deal with the outrageous costs for health care. I so agree that there are way too many who want this to fail...
> We'll have to get a larger soap box so we both can stand and pontificate!!!
> Junek


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would be walking fast too in the cold. I am not looking forward to the next round of possible snow if it is this cold. I like to go out and walk in the snow not stay in and look for the doorstep. :/
> The hobbit boots remind me of the insoles mum would make for us for our boots. Always an extra pair, one wet one dry


Ewe, I am hoping we are about done with the snow and real cold, it warmed up to about 37F/2.7C or so today and was nice, not supposed to get as cold as they originally predicted, thankfully, and I didn't freeze my butt off walking to Marlas tonight to take care of the animals. lol 
Have to have 2 sets of liners, it's mandantory. lol
I do have to get winter boots for next year, my sketcher waffle stompers are great but at 10 or 12 years old, the last 2 years of snow has really trashed them out. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: thanks, they were very happy with him. I think they enjoy coming here because they don't have to stay indoors all the time. I let them out as long as they stay away from all water,pond/swamp pool ect... Not much can happen to them here. I think they played on the deck most of the time.


It's so great that they can stay outside with you, that's the way it should be with kids, playing outside is so good for them in so many way. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Poledra...Loved the pictures.
> 
> Dreamweaver....I had the same kind of day. Where do my days go when I spend them being so tired. Did run the Roomba, but that's not exactly like doing housework, but at least the family room is vacuumed.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


To heck with the housework.. I didn't even do anything fun....... (But I did clean the house before we left town and I did do the laundry Monday....) I'm going to blame it on the cold weather and the natural instinct to hibernate...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My knitting friend that I made through KP posted a scarf she just knit. I love it. I believe it is her first Fair Isle although I could be wrong. she made up the colors and patterns from various other patterns and from a book she just bought by graphing them. I'm just so proud of her and hope you will visit and encourage her with a comment. She is such a lovely knitting partner.
The first link shows a photo of her in the process of knitting it. The second link is the finished thing. She talks about a special thimble that she used to carry the two colors and has a link to show what it is.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240896-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241330-1.html


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mjs said:


> Well, there's southern cornbread and northern. And there is a big difference.


And what is the difference in your experience, MJS? Just curious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I am glad you did not have problems with your insurance. I understand what you are saying. I am not saying ours is perfect . I am talking about my own experience.
> 
> Ours is one plan -- everyone is covered - not different costs for different people, not different companies - that is what I was trying to say. You are correct, it is not perfect. But it saved us from Bankruptcy and probably kept me from being a widow. I feel pretty strongly about it. I should have kept my thoughts to myself on the Teaparty. I did not intend to cause any problems. I will not bring it up again. I think for those who wonder if it is worth it might gain from knowing our experience. I speak for myself alone.


Oh Shirley, you didn't cause any problems, we are all just expressing our own individual points of view and it's really nice for us all to be able to say how we feel knowing that everyone will understand that it's just our point of view and not get upset or offended. It's such a lovely place to be and friends can talk to friends about everything right, well, we are all great friends I think. 
Hugs my dear and don't worry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> To heck with the housework.. I didn't even do anything fun....... (But I did clean the house before we left town and I did do the laundry Monday....) I'm going to blame it on the cold weather and the natural instinct to hibernate...


That's it. It's the little cuddly bear in us that is still in hibernation mode and it is so cold. Just got back from the grocery store and let me tell you, I should have stayed in my cave. :XD: Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yum... some nice hot German potato salad would be good one night. DH just picked up a big package of brats and another of good Italian sausage. Corned Beef for St. Paddy? Irish DH always jokes that there is no such thing as good Irish cooking.... but love the music and sometimes go to the parade and have a pint...


Irish cooking must have changed because when we visited there we had wonderful food everywhere we ate. Some of the best fish ever.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have heard of JohnnyCake! I guess I could google that!


I didn't know Johnny Cake was corn meal. Have heard of it but must not have lived where it was common.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver, I am glad you did not have problems with your insurance. I understand what you are saying. I am not saying ours is perfect . I am talking about my own experience.
> 
> Ours is one plan -- everyone is covered - not different costs for different people, not different companies - that is what I was trying to say. You are correct, it is not perfect. But it saved us from Bankruptcy and probably kept me from being a widow. I feel pretty strongly about it. I should have kept my thoughts to myself on the Teaparty. I did not intend to cause any problems. I will not bring it up again. I think for those who wonder if it is worth it might gain from knowing our experience. I speak for myself alone.


I am guilty of having skimmed a lot today- I completely missed Dreamweaver's (Jynx's) comment. I know the two of you are talking of the American and Canadian Systems, but I do feel I ought to leap in to the defence of our Public Health System. Had I been diagnosed with a suspicious (ie., potentially cancerous) image on an xray, I would be seen by a Specialist PRONTO. As happened when the GP noticed the shadow in my left shoulder, I had the appointment with the Consultant within two weeks. That turned out just to be a detached arthritic spur so was not a major problem. The 6 months wait I had for my Opthamology appointment was because I was graded priority 4, the lowest priority. The appointment for my hip has taken longer than the 4 months estimate, because of the Christmas/New Year break, which in NZ is quite lengthy. I was priority 2, which is the second most urgent, I have no problem with being rung on the Monday, in order to make an Appointment for the Wednesday immediately following. I find no argument with being seen by the Professor of Orthopaedics at our local Medical School, at the University of Auckland. We know that at the Manukau Clinic we are part of the teaching network. Often one is asked if one minds a Student being present- one can decline- but again I have no quarrel with being part of their learning process. Had we no Public Health System, there is NO way I could afford the sorts of fees that my brother has had to pay for his quadruple by-pass etc- that was around $70,000 up front, but their insurance policy will return most of that to them when they have their claim settled. Alastair could have waited for the Public Health System- and very nearly was operated on at Middlemore, not Mercy-Ascot the Private Hospital, except they had an outbreak of syphilis he said, and preferred not to put him at risk of contracting any further, and unnecessary illness. (some of our Island population fail to see why condoms need to be used- STD's are real.)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Reply to recent comments on healthcare insurance: So many of those young adults who refuse to get any insurance at all will not likely hesitate to run to the emergency rooms at your local hospitals for care that would be handled for less cost by seeing a doctor who knows them and is seen by that doctor or group practice on a regular basis. They are a large part of why it takes you so long to be seen by the ER doctor when you've had an accident of some sort. The facility is tied up by the bad cold or upset tummy that got there before you did. Just my experience.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Ewe, I am hoping we are about done with the snow and real cold, it warmed up to about 37F/2.7C or so today and was nice, not supposed to get as cold as they originally predicted, thankfully, and I didn't freeze my butt off walking to Marlas tonight to take care of the animals. lol
> Have to have 2 sets of liners, it's mandantory. lol
> I do have to get winter boots for next year, my sketcher waffle stompers are great but at 10 or 12 years old, the last 2 years of snow has really trashed them out. Oh well...


They must have been great to last that long. I agree. I want warm weather. Not ridiculously hot and humid, just perfectly warm with anice breeze. Well, as long as I'm wishing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Shirley, you didn't cause any problems, we are all just expressing our own individual points of view and it's really nice for us all to be able to say how we feel knowing that everyone will understand that it's just our point of view and not get upset or offended. It's such a lovely place to be and friends can talk to friends about everything right, well, we are all great friends I think.
> Hugs my dear and don't worry.


Thanks Kaye --- I do know however that Politics is not a subject we are to talk about here but do know there is a lot of 
upset about the plan and I should have kept out of it here.

I appreciate your post though as I feel strongly about it - and feel it is important.

You are a dear person and thanks. I wasn't worrying about it too much but I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings or seem to think I am superior. I get myself into trouble sometimes because I say what I think, sometimes far too much! grin :shock: :hunf:

You all are such good friends here. Shirley


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> So glad I don't have everything (just missing Cool Whip) to make this right now. It would all be gone before morning!!! Sounds really good.


It is really good, my niece calls it ice cream cake as that's what it tastes like.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I ran across my recipe for Kahlua just last week and thought...hmmmmm....let me know how yours turns out.



NanaCaren said:


> Yummy I think i need to make some kahlua


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Could you not crochet around the edges to make it the right size? I have had to do that on mine.


There are a couple of things I can do, Caren. Just haven't figured out which way to go.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking about her today wondering how she was dong. It has been a while.


a month and approximately one week.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would love to see the Obama care succeed but for the average person the cost of health care for a family is still outrageous. The co-pays are ridiculously high. I know what. I pay for myself and add three other to that is not much of a savings, except for on prescriptions. I know a family of five they will be paying $10,000 a year with deduct able and this DOES NOT include co-pays for office visits or prescriptions. That is half their annual income. They make too much to qualify for assistance, this is under the new care system. It is all well and good if you have money or insurance as part of a retirement plan to supplement the costs.
> Off my soap box now.


~~~This is part of what needs to be adjusted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she would tell on me, she has before. I did ask about the or else was told I'd have to wait and see :wink:
> 
> I can imagine the relief Roseanne feels.


LOL!! Somehow I knew she would. Well, the wait should be interesting. :lol:

Yes, she's probably sleeping a bit better also, I know she was exhausted. I'm going to start looking into plane tickets so that Carly can just fly to Denver and we'll pick her up there, by then Roseanne will really really need the summer break, not a lot of one, but any less body to take care of is a help I'm sure. 
David is taking his vacation from June 16-22 so have to get online and plan the 3 nights in Yellowstone and a hotel for one night in SLC (Salt Lake City), it will be a blast and I think Carly will have a blast also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> She has not posted since december 6th. She has not answered my pm either.


IF we hear from her again- I am intending to ask for her physical address.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are both perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to take the cats advice tomorrow


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I think I'm going to bake tomorrow, do have to go over to Marlas and get Wicket groomed at some point though, but that won't take long, just want to clean up his tummy and underarms(?) and legs, and maybe do his face a little. I usually do his eyes with scissors but a good clean up with the clippers will be good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are both perfect :thumbup: :thumbup: I am going to take the cats advice tomorrow


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I think I'm going to bake tomorrow, do have to go over to Marlas and get Wicket groomed at some point though, but that won't take long, just want to clean up his tummy and underarms(?) and legs, and maybe do his face a little. I usually do his eyes with scissors but a good clean up with the clippers will be good.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~what is "winter" squash?


Winter squashes are those with hard skins and are usually some variation of a deep orange in color, Carol. They will keep over the winter with proper storage, whereas yellow and zucchini squash will not keep anywhere near that long.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can tell you from personal experience, that the Godiva white chocolate liquor tastes great in hot cocoa!! I'm sure the dark chocolate version, Tia Maria, Kahlua and Frangelica would all be wonderful.


Ooh, I'll have to ask about the white chocolate, the dark is good though. yummmm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I keep wondering how Melody is doing. I hope they are okay. I hope their move is the reason she is not on. If anyone hears from her let us know.
> 
> Purple - how did your outing go today- did you have fun with your purple car?? I love your pictures each day. Nana caren's coffee too.
> 
> ...


I checked on Ravelry and she hasn't been there in about a month either, hopefully she will be back soon, I have been missing her also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My knitting friend that I made through KP posted a scarf she just knit. I love it. I believe it is her first Fair Isle although I could be wrong. she made up the colors and patterns from various other patterns and from a book she just bought by graphing them. I'm just so proud of her and hope you will visit and encourage her with a comment. She is such a lovely knitting partner.
> The first link shows a photo of her in the process of knitting it. The second link is the finished thing. She talks about a special thimble that she used to carry the two colors and has a link to show what it is.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240896-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241330-1.html


Wow! Amazing scarf, what alot of work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I didn't know Johnny Cake was corn meal. Have heard of it but must not have lived where it was common.


Mom used to make it but it is a little dry for me, not my favorite.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/johnny-cake/
> 
> Coming from Northern Iowa, what we had is probably representative of the Northern version....we called it Johnny Cake at my house. It's sweeter and more cake flour texture rather than corn meal. I love both of them...but they are quite different.


Jeanette, your Johnny Cake achieves that taste and texture because of the use of sugar and a larger proportion of flour in the recipe. Southern corn bread does not use either of those items and usually is made with white cornmeal. it is also made with buttermilk and baking soda. However, not all other corn bread recipes use sugar, flour, white cornmeal, buttermilk or soda.

Our home-made corn bread used 1/4 to 1/2 cup of flour, no sugar, yellow corn meal, sweet milk and baking powder. Baked in a hot iron skillet give it a lovely, crunchy crust typical of Southern corn bread.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love that I think I'll make a sign and put it up inside my door. I had one that said if you are here to visit take off your shoes and come on in. If you are here to gossip slip your shoes back on and step outside. I actually had one lady step out. then i had one that said smile before entering there is no frowning allowed.


 :shock: did she step *back* in?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Right there with you, kahlua is one of the best drinks.


I also like the Caramel Baileys in coffee.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


~~~Beautiful!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if some of the insurance companies are adding to the problem because they won't be able to charge ridiculous rates & won't make such great profits?


~~~Yes, they are. :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ??????? What have I missed?


~~~another funny! Re-read the original statement. It can have some alternative meanings.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, your Johnny Cake achieves that taste and texture because of the use of sugar and a larger proportion of flour in the recipe. Southern corn bread does not use either of those items and usually is made with white cornmeal. it is also made with buttermilk and baking soda. However, not all other corn bread recipes use sugar, flour, white cornmeal, buttermilk or soda.
> 
> Our home-made corn bread used 1/4 to 1/2 cup of flour, no sugar, yellow corn meal, sweet milk and baking powder. Baked in a hot iron skillet give it a lovely, crunchy crust typical of Southern corn bread.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have never had southern cornbread. I have made fried bannock, do you make that? I really like raisin bannock.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you are visiting Temple Square....take a look at the Inn on Temple Square....I used to stay there when I had business in SLC....I hear that this grand old place will be torn down --- don't know the whole story--but one walk through there is fun and grab an apple or cookie out of the basket for me!



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Somehow I knew she would. Well, the wait should be interesting. :lol:
> 
> Yes, she's probably sleeping a bit better also, I know she was exhausted. I'm going to start looking into plane tickets so that Carly can just fly to Denver and we'll pick her up there, by then Roseanne will really really need the summer break, not a lot of one, but any less body to take care of is a help I'm sure.
> David is taking his vacation from June 16-22 so have to get online and plan the 3 nights in Yellowstone and a hotel for one night in SLC (Salt Lake City), it will be a blast and I think Carly will have a blast also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Does anyone else have their computer jumping to an ad for some video game about once each page while reading? It's been doing it lots today for me. Maybe a glitch becas I'm on the iPad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But then you have vegetarian rennet which is also Halal and no problem except to the VEGAN.


And that I think is what is being used increasingly over here- but not always so those who are really concerned need to watch carefully.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come on over jynx - route 127 is just ten miles west of us - our house was on 127 and Phyllis still lives there. it's a great yard/garage sale - goes into Georgia - begins up in Michigan. if you have a motor home it would make a great mini vacation as it only last the weekend. --- sam

check out this official website: http://www.127sale.com/



Dreamweaver said:


> We have always wanted to do that garage sale.... and the feed sacks are highly prized to add to quilts.... I never had them as a kid. We were more suburban and mom did not cook in mass quantities.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like the northern version with shrimp & BBQ -- and like the southern version with chili -- I don't think I've made it the same way twice....sometimes it's like corn spoon bread, sometimes with chilies or cheese....I've even made a recipe that included cottage cheese. It's one of those fun recipes to play around with. I think buttermilk was a lot more prevalent in the South....or maybe just not at my house since we had the cows in the pasture and had fresh whole milk and cream for use in baking. I found the powdered buttermilk at WalMart and always have some of it in my refrigerator....I really prefer the tang of it in pancakes and biscuits better than skim milk which is what I usually have in the house. Hmmm...now I'm hungry for some corn bread---we'd put pancake syrup or honey on ours if it was a little dry.



jheiens said:


> Jeanette, your Johnny Cake achieves that taste and texture because of the use of sugar and a larger proportion of flour in the recipe. Southern corn bread does not use either of those items and usually is made with white cornmeal. it is also made with buttermilk and baking soda. However, not all other corn bread recipes use sugar, flour, white cornmeal, buttermilk or soda.
> 
> Our home-made corn bread used 1/4 to 1/2 cup of flour, no sugar, yellow corn meal, sweet milk and baking powder. Baked in a hot iron skillet give it a lovely, crunchy crust typical of Southern corn bread.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you are visiting Temple Square....take a look at the Inn on Temple Square....I used to stay there when I had business in SLC....I hear that this grand old place will be torn down --- don't know the whole story--but one walk through there is fun and grab an apple or cookie out of the basket for me!


Wonderful, I will check into it. Not wonderful that they are talking of tearing it down though, too many wonderful old buildings are left abandoned or torn down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do like the color Kathy - maybe you should have put a little softener in the water just to soften the yarn a little. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Yes, Angora...Lucy and Ethel we would be - LOLOLOL!!!!!!! Your x-stitch turned out beautifully...great job!!!
> 
> I unmolded the coconut oil soap and as expected, it is a very hard bar. So hard that I had a hard time cutting it without pieces breaking off...such is the nature of using only coconut oil. That's okay because I used my box grater and grated up almost all of it. I did get some sticks that I cut big and grated off the rough edges to try for the pre-treating of stains on clothes...wet the cloth, rub the soap on it and tuck it in the wash. Have to wait the 3 weeks now, until it cures. After that time, I will make my grated shavings into powder. It can be used in different types of cleansers throughout the home. If anyone is interested the website is www.DIYNatural.com...not advocating for the website, just putting the address out there, in case anyone wants to check it out  You can sign up to get a little tidbit in your e-mail inbox each day...today's was how to make homemade butter...kinda fun
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> That's a good idea too...had been thinking about a way around a crust...almond meal sounds good. Thank you!


The one I have also has coconut in it.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Shirley, you didn't cause any problems, we are all just expressing our own individual points of view and it's really nice for us all to be able to say how we feel knowing that everyone will understand that it's just our point of view and not get upset or offended. It's such a lovely place to be and friends can talk to friends about everything right, well, we are all great friends I think.
> Hugs my dear and don't worry.


Absolutely.... We all have different points of view, depending on where we are standing... but that has nothing to do with friendships.... I just want us ALL to have the best medical help available for the best price...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We are very hopeful, when she said the lung bacteria I thought of Jynx and the cough she had for so long due to bacteria (I think) and am so glad that she is fine now and have hope that he will be just fine in the not to distant future. I told Roseanne to threaten him with me sending Denver Bronco stuff for her to decorate his hospital room with, lolol he started to get a little better after that threat.
> I wanted to watch the voice but forgot or I would have recorded it.  Hopefully they will have reruns of this week, next week.


Jynx had a fungal infection and generally they are a lot harder to treat than bacteria inthe lung.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Irish cooking must have changed because when we visited there we had wonderful food everywhere we ate. Some of the best fish ever.


I think that Dh's view came from his Irish grandmother. She couldn't cook worth a darned. Then there was the Sunday smell of boiled cabbage that permeated all the apartment buildings...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :-( That's sad, I thought all ovens had lights, who knew.


Mine did, but I think the bulb has blown- and I can manage without it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

or when she was advertising the cough syrup and got super drunk. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hahahaha, you are right, Bonnie! I also thought of the candy factory episode as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Yes, Angora...Lucy and Ethel we would be - LOLOLOL!!!!!!! Your x-stitch turned out beautifully...great job!!!
> 
> I unmolded the coconut oil soap and as expected, it is a very hard bar. So hard that I had a hard time cutting it without pieces breaking off...such is the nature of using only coconut oil. That's okay because I used my box grater and grated up almost all of it. I did get some sticks that I cut big and grated off the rough edges to try for the pre-treating of stains on clothes...wet the cloth, rub the soap on it and tuck it in the wash. Have to wait the 3 weeks now, until it cures. After that time, I will make my grated shavings into powder. It can be used in different types of cleansers throughout the home. If anyone is interested the website is www.DIYNatural.com...not advocating for the website, just putting the address out there, in case anyone wants to check it out  You can sign up to get a little tidbit in your e-mail inbox each day...today's was how to make homemade butter...kinda fun
> 
> ...


It a nice delicate blue at the moment but if it gets much risning you might be baclk where you started!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ewe, I am hoping we are about done with the snow and real cold, it warmed up to about 37F/2.7C or so today and was nice, not supposed to get as cold as they originally predicted, thankfully, and I didn't freeze my butt off walking to Marlas tonight to take care of the animals. lol
> Have to have 2 sets of liners, it's mandantory. lol
> I do have to get winter boots for next year, my sketcher waffle stompers are great but at 10 or 12 years old, the last 2 years of snow has really trashed them out. Oh well...


I have a pair of Skechers 'Shape ups' the model that had the very thick sole- they were wonderful for walking- but the sole is disintegrating- I have had them for ever!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> or when she was advertising the cough syrup and got super drunk. --- sam


Re: the Lucy Show

I wish they would go back to good shows like that rather than all the reality crap on now


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely.... We all have different points of view, depending on where we are standing... but that has nothing to do with friendships.... I just want us ALL to have the best medical help available for the best price...


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My daughter read the LOTR books and said the end especially was changed and from what she said, I like the movie ending better. I read the Hobbit and was bored to tears but finished it because she recommended it. But Jackson did such a good job with the LOTR movies that I was confident the Hobbit movies would be good and I like the actor playing Bilbo.
> Junek


I don't think I ever finished The Hobbit- put me off trying the LOTR trilogy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Jynx had a fungal infection and generally they are a lot harder to treat than bacteria inthe lung.


That's good to know, I know Jynx fought that for a quite a long time before they were able to get rid of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we really need that recipe jynx or maybe you guys could come to the kap and he could make them for the bbq - that sounds like a good idea. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> DH does poached pears with a lot of black pepper in a carmel sauce and served with blue cheese.... Rich, and delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mine did, but I think the bulb has blown- and I can manage without it!


lol, Been there, done that.  Definitely not a priority.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Amazing scarf, what alot of work.


I think technically it looks like the Swedish Bohus style, rather than strictly Fair Isle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a pair of Skechers 'Shape ups' the model that had the very thick sole- they were wonderful for walking- but the sole is disintegrating- I have had them for ever!


I love my sketchers, all the different variations of them, haven't had those though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~another funny! Re-read the original statement. It can have some alternative meanings.


Oh dear I would have to hunt that one down! And I am still trying to catch up with you all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wicket is trying to get into the action, almost sent a Gwennie, if I hadn't caught him. lolol 
My children seem to all think they should be able to get in on the tp at various times. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And that I think is what is being used increasingly over here- but not always so those who are really concerned need to watch carefully.


I think those on particular dietary restrictions have to do that! Like those with the coeliac problem or soy allergies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Re: the Lucy Show
> 
> I wish they would go back to good shows like that rather than all the reality crap on now


 :thumbup: Lucy will be a favorite for generations to come I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I caught up with you all for the most part, might have missed a few pages back yonder but I'll check on that later. I'm going to finish watching 7 Brides for 7 Brothers and drink my coffee and knit. 
Have a great night everyone, sweet dreams and hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, Been there, done that.  Definitely not a priority.


re: blown oven light bulbs :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love my sketchers, all the different variations of them, haven't had those though.


The last they use almost always seems to fit my foot- if I have the right length!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is another recipe for you to try caren. --- sam

Irish Soda Bread makes 1 1 1/2 pound loaf

4 cups all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons white sugar
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup margarine, softened
1 cup buttermilk
1 egg
1/4 cup butter, melted
1/4 cup buttermilk

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Lightly grease a large baking sheet.

2.In a large bowl, mix together flour, sugar, baking soda, baking powder, salt and margarine. Stir in 1 cup of buttermilk and egg. Turn dough out onto a lightly floured surface and knead slightly. Form dough into a round and place on prepared baking sheet. In a small bowl, combine melted butter with 1/4 cup buttermilk; brush loaf with this mixture. Use a sharp knife to cut an 'X' into the top of the loaf.

3.Bake in preheated oven for 45 to 50 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the loaf comes out clean, about 30 to 50 minutes. You may continue to brush the loaf with the butter mixture while it bakes.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/amazingly-easy-irish-soda-bread/



NanaCaren said:


> Ok, I tried the one of the new receipts. YUM!! Didn't even miss the oil or lack of sugar. This might sound like an odd combo but it works.
> 
> Irish Soda Bread


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> come on over jynx - route 127 is just ten miles west of us - our house was on 127 and Phyllis still lives there. it's a great yard/garage sale - goes into Georgia - begins up in Michigan. if you have a motor home it would make a great mini vacation as it only last the weekend. --- sam
> 
> check out this official website: http://www.127sale.com/


WOW...690 miles. We would have to hitch a trailer to the El Camino for all the goodies bound to be found.... I do know that some people come from long distances with u-hauls to stock up for their own shops... We don't even do garage sales, but this always looked interesting... and a way to give a long drive a purpose.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do like the color Kathy - maybe you should have put a little softener in the water just to soften the yarn a little. --- sam


I wondered about that too... not knowing what causes it to be crunchy...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we could get six or more inchers this weekend - along with gusty high winds - I will not be going outside. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I would be walking fast too in the cold. I am not looking forward to the next round of possible snow if it is this cold. I like to go out and walk in the snow not stay in and look for the doorstep. :/
> The hobbit boots remind me of the insoles mum would make for us for our boots. Always an extra pair, one wet one dry


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we really need that recipe jynx or maybe you guys could come to the kap and he could make them for the bbq - that sounds like a good idea. --- sam


He has just gone to bed, but I'll type it up when he tells me where to find it. By all means, put the man to work.... he has cooked in some pretty odd places. We once did Eggs Benedict for a crowd in motor home parked in a parking lot at a hockey game. He has also made cookies on the gas grill when we were without an oven.... just to show me we didn't REALLY have to have an oven. (I went shopping shortly thereafter.... that the cookies weren't good but REALLY........)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with you Shirley - there are going to be growing pains but it is the right way to go. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> I hope your system gets working soon & people can get what they need at a reasonable price. I cannot imagine living under a system where if you may have to bankrupt yourself to get the needed care. Our system may not be perfect, could be better if they got rid of the bureaucracy at the top( my DH says they are trying o make it too expensive to sustain so they can privatize it) but I'm sure glad we have it. Please no one take offense, got blasted on the forum one day for making this same comment
> ----------------------------
> I get blasted quite often for talking about our health care too Bonnie-and I agree completely with Sam-I just figure you have to start somewhere - we did and we had a lot of growing pains. I have told the story of our experience on different threads here -as Pat's heart history which at a minimum treating all his problems would have cost us hundreds of thousands of dollars. We would be penniless now if ( and it is a big if,) he was still with me.
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I love my sketchers, all the different variations of them, haven't had those though.


Love mine as well and do have those. They can give your calves a workout since they have a bit of a rocking motion.... It takes a little getting used to... We have an outlet store not too far from here. I try hard not to visit too often......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I caught up with you all for the most part, might have missed a few pages back yonder but I'll check on that later. I'm going to finish watching 7 Brides for 7 Brothers and drink my coffee and knit.
> Have a great night everyone, sweet dreams and hugs.


Love that movie..... All those redheads.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> Well, there's southern cornbread and northern. And there is a big difference.


For the cornbread deprived, please explain. :?:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Love that movie..... All those redheads.


 :thumbup: 
And Adam really didn't think things through very well when he told his brothers to grab the girls did he? lolol
I love the part with the snowballs with rocks in them, "the poor little dears". lolol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one of the advantages of living alone is that you are the only one living there - and if you don't feel like cleaning is is fine - I love my rumba - I run the swifter maybe once a week - when I have a burst of energy I may dust unless there is something more interesting to do. mother would turn over in her grave - she the woman who ironed her tea towels because they looked so nice in the drawer. I can also remember when she starched the sheets - you kind of had to break them in. lol there are just so many other things I would rather do than clean. if I had the money I would have a daily cleaning lady that also washed and ironed. --- sam --- plus I never suffer any guilt. lol



Angora1 said:


> Poledra...Loved the pictures.
> 
> Dreamweaver....I had the same kind of day. Where do my days go when I spend them being so tired. Did run the Roomba, but that's not exactly like doing housework, but at least the family room is vacuumed.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't equate health care and politics as the same - discussing health care systems is just educational and it allows us to voice our like and dislikes. I for one have enjoyed the back and forth we have had over the two systems. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Kaye --- I do know however that Politics is not a subject we are to talk about here but do know there is a lot of
> upset about the plan and I should have kept out of it here.
> 
> I appreciate your post though as I feel strongly about it - and feel it is important.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but you can't use the skillet for anything else can you? --- sam



jheiens said:


> Jeanette, your Johnny Cake achieves that taste and texture because of the use of sugar and a larger proportion of flour in the recipe. Southern corn bread does not use either of those items and usually is made with white cornmeal. it is also made with buttermilk and baking soda. However, not all other corn bread recipes use sugar, flour, white cornmeal, buttermilk or soda.
> 
> Our home-made corn bread used 1/4 to 1/2 cup of flour, no sugar, yellow corn meal, sweet milk and baking powder. Baked in a hot iron skillet give it a lovely, crunchy crust typical of Southern corn bread.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone else have their computer jumping to an ad for some video game about once each page while reading? It's been doing it lots today for me. Maybe a glitch becas I'm on the iPad.


It was doing this frequently last week, but not as often now, fingers crossed. I'm on iPad too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I wondered about that too... not knowing what causes it to be crunchy...


Re dying acrylic yarn with acrylic paints
It's probably the paint drying on the fibres as a thin film, so I don't think it will ever be as soft as the original yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am guilty of having skimmed a lot today- I completely missed Dreamweaver's (Jynx's) comment. I know the two of you are talking of the American and Canadian Systems, but I do feel I ought to leap in to the defence of our Public Health System. Had I been diagnosed with a suspicious (ie., potentially cancerous) image on an xray, I would be seen by a Specialist PRONTO. As happened when the GP noticed the shadow in my left shoulder, I had the appointment with the Consultant within two weeks. That turned out just to be a detached arthritic spur so was not a major problem. The 6 months wait I had for my Opthamology appointment was because I was graded priority 4, the lowest priority. The appointment for my hip has taken longer than the 4 months estimate, because of the Christmas/New Year break, which in NZ is quite lengthy. I was priority 2, which is the second most urgent, I have no problem with being rung on the Monday, in order to make an Appointment for the Wednesday immediately following. I find no argument with being seen by the Professor of Orthopaedics at our local Medical School, at the University of Auckland. We know that at the Manukau Clinic we are part of the teaching network. Often one is asked if one minds a Student being present- one can decline- but again I have no quarrel with being part of their learning process. Had we no Public Health System, there is NO way I could afford the sorts of fees that my brother has had to pay for his quadruple by-pass etc- that was around $70,000 up front, but their insurance policy will return most of that to them when they have their claim settled. Alastair could have waited for the Public Health System- and very nearly was operated on at Middlemore, not Mercy-Ascot the Private Hospital, except they had an outbreak of syphilis he said, and preferred not to put him at risk of contracting any further, and unnecessary illness. (some of our Island population fail to see why condoms need to be used- STD's are real.)


Did Alastair have to pay up front for his treatment? Hospitals bill the insurance company here so all we need to pay is our excess (co-payment I guess) which is per admission not day.
of course if we go public ther is no charge at all. And the length of our wait depends on the severity of the condition here as well. And our insurance companies have no say in whether or not treatment is allowed.We have a long list of medications subsidised by the govenment and some of these need approval to be used (but none of the common ones and it is a means of ensuring that they are only used approriatelly rather than when something else would work. For example an antibiotic may be on this list and won't be approved unless tests show it is the only thing that will work. Rather than doctors prescribing it because it will cover everything- and thus decrease the efficacy of the antibiotic over time (this is the type of thing that has lead to the development of so many resistant bacteria). Or drugs of dependence which helps ensure that they are not be being prescribed by a number of different doctors who don't realise that the patient is doctor shopping for drugs.

Of course this doesn't mean we don't winge about the system. I compalin about the amount it costs to see the doctor becuase there is no limit to how much they will pay. And I keep thinking of changing to a doctor who might charge me less then things come up and realise how good my doctor is and how I trust her so change my mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wicket is trying to get into the action, almost sent a Gwennie, if I hadn't caught him. lolol
> My children seem to all think they should be able to get in on the tp at various times. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think those on particular dietary restrictions have to do that! Like those with the coeliac problem or soy allergies.


Yeah- but I was talking about those who are concerned about the cheese being vegetarian rather than allergies etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well temporarily caught up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did Alastair have to pay up front for his treatment? Hospitals bill the insurance company here so all we need to pay is our excess (co-payment I guess) which is per admission not day.
> of course if we go public ther is no charge at all. And the length of our wait depends on the severity of the condition here as well. And our insurance companies have no say in whether or not treatment is allowed.We have a long list of medications subsidised by the govenment and some of these need approval to be used (but none of the common ones and it is a means of ensuring that they are only used approriatelly rather than when something else would work. For example an antibiotic may be on this list and won't be approved unless tests show it is the only thing that will work. Rather than doctors prescribing it because it will cover everything- and thus decrease the efficacy of the antibiotic over time (this is the type of thing that has lead to the development of so many resistant bacteria). Or drugs of dependence which helps ensure that they are not be being prescribed by a number of different doctors who don't realise that the patient is doctor shopping for drugs.
> 
> Of course this doesn't mean we don't winge about the system. I compalin about the amount it costs to see the doctor becuase there is no limit to how much they will pay. And I keep thinking of changing to a doctor who might charge me less then things come up and realise how good my doctor is and how I trust her so change my mind.


That is certainly what I understood him to mean, in conversation- fortunately Jeanette my sister-in-law runs a consultancy business, and that sort of payment is within their possibilities-although it is always better once the insurance company has settled.
I am fortunate that in the Medical Practice I go to, Pensioners are not charged for consultation- this is not typical.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- but I was talking about those who are concerned about the cheese being vegetarian rather than allergies etc.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well temporarily caught up.


It has taken me most of the day!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has taken me most of the day!


Well I spent much of the day with the KP ladies (12 of us this week, including one who has joined us seeing us in the library, and looks like a second one from this source next time).
Been an Althea and Annie week this week, Altheas birthday Tuesday, KP today and then Handknitters Guild on Saturday.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ....too many crafts- not enough time.


I quite agree, perhaps if I gave up eating and sleeping
:lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, perhaps if I gave up eating and sleeping
> :lol:


Keep up the eating (foods too nice to give up)- but get someone else to prepare it and sleeping is overrated.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
Thursday photos......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I spent much of the day with the KP ladies (12 of us this week, including one who has joined us seeing us in the library, and looks like a second one from this source next time).
> Been an Althea and Annie week this week, Altheas birthday Tuesday, KP today and then Handknitters Guild on Saturday.


Good evening, sounds as if you've had a wonderful time.

With regard to the cheese you can get vegetarian cheese made with vegetable rennet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That looks wonderful, will have to try that one for sure. :thumbup:


Thank you. I do like it, I am planning on taking some to a friend today see how he likes it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up. 

Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan. 

Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.
> 
> I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!


Oh sorry for your loss. Sounds like she was a wonderful lady. I do hope your cousin will go ahead with the chemo. HUGS


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


Morning Caren, it's lovely here in Surrey, come on over and I'll give you a warming hug. 
Off to go and meet London Girl, catch you all later. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

It s the time of the year when MAryanne comes for a few days (well another of them!). But the Clipsall 500 is on this weekend for 4 days and the track is very close to her place so she escapes the noise. We are far enough away to hear it but not be deafened by it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


Good morning Josephine. I was reading that you might get snow, hope it doesn't amount to much. Lego sounds like a good plan. 
Everyone could use another bag, at least in my house. Well maybe not the Michael. Do post a photo when it is finished. 
A fun day for sure, and day planning a trip is fun. 
Love dragon flies. I saw some tiny solar lights shape like dragon flies the other day. I may have to go and pick some up for the garden. Your crocus carpet looks so lovely. 
hugs for you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


The frog is good and the first would be a good way of keeing the coffee hot, I often make one and wander off.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Caren, it's lovely here in Surrey, come on over and I'll give you a warming hug.
> Off to go and meet London Girl, catch you all later. xx


I would love to head over there about now, it would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


mum would have loved some snow but none forecast where she is. She told my brother that she saw 2 water voles so she was very happy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It s the time of the year when MAryanne comes for a few days (well another of them!). But the Clipsall 500 is on this weekend for 4 days and the track is very close to her place so she escapes the noise. We are far enough away to hear it but not be deafened by it.


Wouldn't mind being there to watch the race. Now where did I put that transporter. I was wondering how far away you were from the noise of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> The frog is good and the first would be a good way of keeing the coffee hot, I often make one and wander off.


The frog reminds me of my nephew, he is frog crazy. I wonder off too, only to have cold coffee/tea when i get back to if. When I was younger mum had a warmer that she would put under her tea to keep it warm.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would love to head over there about now, it would be a nice change of pace.


Not with Purple- she seems to always be on the go. But I would love to head over there as well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours. 

I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??

Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wouldn't mind being there to watch the race. Now where did I put that transporter. I was wondering how far away you were from the noise of it.


Well you can come and sleep amongst my stash and wander over towards the noise- or if you really wanted to experience the nosie you could stay at Maryannes. I'm about a 25 minute walk away, Maryanne less than 5. Well instead of London come here in 12 months time! And we could have a mini KAP here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??
> 
> Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


Never heard of that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not with Purple- she seems to always be on the go. But I would love to head over there as well.


 I was thinking weather and scenery. :lol: On the go is nice as long as there is down time as well. Would be nice to just hop on the plane and go.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??
> 
> Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


my aunt's hair did that, well sort of. She shaved her head for halloween one year when her hair grew back it was her natural dark brown again. She had quite a bit of grey and white in it before she shaved.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you can come and sleep amongst my stash and wander over towards the noise- or if you really wanted to experience the nosie you could stay at Maryannes. I'm about a 25 minute walk away, Maryanne less than 5. Well instead of London come here in 12 months time! And we could have a mini KAP here.


That would be so much fun. I wouldn't even mind sleeping among your stash.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm always in on the hugs! :mrgreen:
> 
> Oh, and I meant to give y'all an update on the Charlotte cardigan--I got the yarn rewound and have looked over the pattern revisions, so as soon as I finish the adult Paloma and a couple of commissions, I'll get back to it. I think it will go faster this time--fingers crossed--and I am starting to feel more positive now.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous picture of your GD!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Well I'm going to catch 60 winks before i have to start my day. Will catch up later after i have gotten my errands out of the way.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Re Sam's problems with square size--*Me, too!*
> 
> Ohio Joy


And I think me too :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June the flowers & sunset are beautiful.
> 
> I saw on the news today where 25California kids are sick with a polio-like illness, isn't that scary


 :shock: Good heavens... surely not polio, hasnt that been wiped out? I hope whatever it is they recover from it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be so much fun. I wouldn't even mind sleeping among your stash.


It might be a good way of decreasing it! I might find some disappears.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens... surely not polio, hasnt that been wiped out? I hope whatever it is they recover from it.


In developed countries it is very rare if at all but in the developing countries it is still a real danger- and has recently had a resurgence. And it is only immunisation that keeps it under control in developed countries (and better hygiene, health etc help as well. But immunisation is vital)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Today was my day to play!!! I made a small sample of the coconut oil soap that can be used if you get into something in the yard that makes your skin itchy or it can be used as a pre-treater on stains before putting the clothes into the washing machine. That went smoothly. The next thing, however, happened just like things usually happen to me. I hope this will give you a chuckle:
> 
> The Further Antics of Kathy:
> 
> Oh gosh Kathy, what a story! So funny and yes am laughing with you. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love that I think I'll make a sign and put it up inside my door. I had one that said if you are here to visit take off your shoes and come on in. If you are here to gossip slip your shoes back on and step outside. I actually had one lady step out. then i had one that said smile before entering there is no frowning allowed.


This is the sign that hangs in my porch. I once opened the door to a delivery man who said, "You must be the lovely lady," and I thought he was somebody creepy until I remembered about the sign!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Supposedly, once it dries, it will be set. And NO you wouldn't have wanted to see a photo of my aqua-self - LOL!!!


Yeah we would!! LOL


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yummy I think i need to make some kahlua


I think you had better give us the recipe if you do.
Tessa


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm going off to bed- see if I can do better than last night. Should have been really tired but not at all today.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mjs said:


> Well, there's southern cornbread and northern. And there is a big difference.


So true.
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/johnny-cake/
> 
> Coming from Northern Iowa, what we had is probably representative of the Northern version....we called it Johnny Cake at my house. It's sweeter and more cake flour texture rather than corn meal. I love both of them...but they are quite different.


I'm southern but this is almost the same recipe I use except less flour....I like my baked corn bread sweet. A lot of people don't. I think fried corn bread (NOT hush puppies) is probably a southern dish....but not sure.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I have been looking for Fels Naptha for the last few weeks with no luck but have found out that it was bought by Dove and is no longer sold in Canada. Darn!
> Trisha


Try Amazon...I think they sell everything!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Our house looked like a page from a magazine when I was growing up. Mum would stay up long after we were in bed cleaning and dusting I swear there was never dust on anything not even the trim around the doors and windows.


My house has always been 'very lived in'. I could always (and still can) find much more interesting things to do than keeping a spotless house. But I sure admire anyone who does!
Junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My mom sent me the link for the Decorah Eagles, not sure if there are eggs yet or not thought some of you might like to see them also.

http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Shirley, you didn't cause any problems, we are all just expressing our own individual points of view and it's really nice for us all to be able to say how we feel knowing that everyone will understand that it's just our point of view and not get upset or offended. It's such a lovely place to be and friends can talk to friends about everything right, well, we are all great friends I think.
> Hugs my dear and don't worry.


I agree. What is the quote that goes something like....I may not agree with what you say, but I'd fight to the death to defend your right to say it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom used to make it but it is a little dry for me, not my favorite.


Believe me, mine is not dry. I agree....dry corn bread is 'nasty'. That's why I never eat corn muffins if they're on a restaurant menu....they just crumble away.
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't get a good nights rest. Headache all night. I guess it is the stuffiness from the cold. Anyway, up before 5:00, catching up on KP, and watching another Castle. It is almost time to get ready for school. Really don't want to go! At least I have Spring Break to look forward to in one week!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone else have their computer jumping to an ad for some video game about once each page while reading? It's been doing it lots today for me. Maybe a glitch becas I'm on the iPad.


I had that happen about a year ago. It took my son the better part of any afternoon to get rid of it. It was some type of virus or maleware....a real nuisance!
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never had southern cornbread. I have made fried bannock, do you make that? I really like raisin bannock.


No, I've never made bannock, Bonnie. I've heard of it often but never had a recipe. Would you share yours?

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reply to recent comments on healthcare insurance: So many of those young adults who refuse to get any insurance at all will not likely hesitate to run to the emergency rooms at your local hospitals for care that would be handled for less cost by seeing a doctor who knows them and is seen by that doctor or group practice on a regular basis. They are a large part of why it takes you so long to be seen by the ER doctor when you've had an accident of some sort. The facility is tied up by the bad cold or upset tummy that got there before you did. Just my experience.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That happens a lot over here too. People often can't get an appointment with their doctor for a few days so turn up at A & E instead. (Accident & Emergency......and the clue's in the name!) I was once sitting in A & E with DS#2 who it turned out had a broken leg (rugby again!) and when an ambulance arrived with blue lights flashing, one woman was heard to say, " **** we'll be ages now!" :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone else have their computer jumping to an ad for some video game about once each page while reading? It's been doing it lots today for me. Maybe a glitch becas I'm on the iPad.


I'm on iPad too and I had that for a while not long ago, but it seems to have stopped now. My friend told me that to get back to my place on KTP I double clicked on the round button (you can see how techi I am!) and that brought up small pics of the pages I had been on. I could then 'flick' the unwanted one away towards the top and touch the KTP page to get back to where I was. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I spent much of the day with the KP ladies (12 of us this week, including one who has joined us seeing us in the library, and looks like a second one from this source next time).
> Been an Althea and Annie week this week, Altheas birthday Tuesday, KP today and then Handknitters Guild on Saturday.


I was just caught up getting the shopping finished- that is quite a mission without access to a vehicle! My most willing helper with a vehicle is moving out- so will no longer be my neighbour- but will continue to be my friend- my carport is filling up with their possessions because they have to move out today (Friday ) but can't move into the new house till the 15th March. At least one thing, this means I won't be having the problem over my lawn mower any longer. Which reminds me I did not get petrol this week- hope I don't run out! The Tea Party has been on the 'back burner' a bit- because I have been caught up in trying to make sure that Dragonflylace's Lace Party does not vanish, now that she has had to pull out (for personal reasons). Been attempting to coordinate/facilitate a transition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Keep up the eating (foods too nice to give up)- but get someone else to prepare it and sleeping is overrated.


and in my case 'sleeping' is seldom achieved. Although I have just managed about three hours- a record for this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


Those crocuses are so lovely (and Purple!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear I would have to hunt that one down! And I am still trying to catch up with you all!


I think it was when Gwen said she was taking DD to the animal shelter and I asked what she had done to merit that. :roll: Not really worth a hunt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The frog reminds me of my nephew, he is frog crazy. I wonder off too, only to have cold coffee/tea when i get back to if. When I was younger mum had a warmer that she would put under her tea to keep it warm.


I quite like my coffee cold. But then it is summer here (last day)


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> but you can't use the skillet for anything else can you? --- sam


Absolutely not, Sam!! And I don't wash it either. It is well seasoned and I don't want to ruin that. As soon as the corn bread is removed to the serving plate, I wipe it out very vigorously with a damp dish cloth. The cloth with get very dark-looking but it can be laundered and used again without much effort on my part. The ''seasoned'' skillet takes time and thought to get it right again.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??
> 
> Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


Goodness! I have absolutely no idea-never having been a red head... don't know many!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the sign that hangs in my porch. I once opened the door to a delivery man who said, "You must be the lovely lady," and I thought he was somebody creepy until I remembered about the sign!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??
> 
> Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


She might have a point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I think it was when Gwen said she was taking DD to the animal shelter and I asked what she had done to merit that. :roll: Not really worth a hunt!


not sure! was it a wry comment or were they actually getting her a pet!? I guess it is a bit early in Gwen's day for her to be up, and I think she must have been very busy lately.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> not sure! was it a wry comment or were they actually getting her a pet!? I guess it is a bit early in Gwen's day for her to be up, and I think she must have been very busy lately.


She didn't say why she was going which is why I commented. No doubt she'll tell us when she reads what I said!
Off now to Lukeproof the living room - remove the potted plant and a small lamp; put his box of toys in front of the TV socket and hide the TV remote! We've got him for the afternoon while mum goes to work and DS will pick him up at tea time .....staying long enough to cadge his tea too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And I think me too :roll:


Square size problems: me too! I thought I'd finished until I blocked and one is definitely too big now..... Maybe I should just start over doing the squares diagonally, corner to corner...?? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> It might be a good way of decreasing it! I might find some disappears.


Isn't this like the fairy tale where the fairies sew the cobblers shoes at night? You could invite knitting fairies to visit your stash and see what they make.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Square size problems: me too! I thought I'd finished until I blocked and one is definitely too big now..... Maybe I should just start over doing the squares diagonally, corner to corner...?? :XD: :XD: :XD:


I did that and ended up with a 'bump' on one side!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the sign that hangs in my porch. I once opened the door to a delivery man who said, "You must be the lovely lady," and I thought he was somebody creepy until I remembered about the sign!


What a coincidence! There's a shop window full of various signs saying this where I shopped this morning. I hadn't seen it before. Wonder why?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> She didn't say why she was going which is why I commented. No doubt she'll tell us when she reads what I said!
> Off now to Lukeproof the living room - remove the potted plant and a small lamp; put his box of toys in front of the TV socket and hide the TV remote! We've got him for the afternoon while mum goes to work and DS will pick him up at tea time .....staying long enough to cadge his tea too!


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry you've had a bad night Pammie. Do you get sinus problems? I do and find that a decongestant often eases the headache but not the sinus pain itself, but at least allows some sleep. Hope you're feeling better now, if not, healing wishes.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> one of the advantages of living alone is that you are the only one living there - and if you don't feel like cleaning is is fine - I love my rumba - I run the swifter maybe once a week - when I have a burst of energy I may dust unless there is something more interesting to do. mother would turn over in her grave - she the woman who ironed her tea towels because they looked so nice in the drawer. I can also remember when she starched the sheets - you kind of had to break them in. lol there are just so many other things I would rather do than clean. if I had the money I would have a daily cleaning lady that also washed and ironed. --- sam --- plus I never suffer any guilt. lol


LOL!! Sam, you're a man after my own heart....my mother ironed my father's underwear and her bras...not to mention sheets and pillow cases. After all the ironing I did in my teens, it's no wonder I hate to iron now. If it has to be ironed, I don't wear it or if I do it's still wrinkly.
Wish I could afford your kind of cleaning lady, too, Sam.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> but you can't use the skillet for anything else can you? --- sam


Oh, Yes!!! I used mine for everything from fried chicken to baked cornbread to pineapple upside down cake.
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the sign that hangs in my porch. I once opened the door to a delivery man who said, "You must be the lovely lady," and I thought he was somebody creepy until I remembered about the sign!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


Hope you can get by with no snow.....love the metal dragonfly and those crocus look so much like spring. Especially since our temp tomorrow will be 30F...I know it sounds like a heat wave to our sisters and bros west and north of me. But here on the coast, a high of 30f is COLD!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


Cute cup!! And fancy coffee maker!
Good morning, Caren.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was just caught up getting the shopping finished- that is quite a mission without access to a vehicle! My most willing helper with a vehicle is moving out- so will no longer be my neighbour- but will continue to be my friend- my carport is filling up with their possessions because they have to move out today (Friday ) but can't move into the new house till the 15th March. At least one thing, this means I won't be having the problem over my lawn mower any longer. Which reminds me I did not get petrol this week- hope I don't run out! The Tea Party has been on the 'back burner' a bit- because I have been caught up in trying to make sure that Dragonflylace's Lace Party does not vanish, now that she has had to pull out (for personal reasons). Been attempting to coordinate/facilitate a transition.


You are so good, supporting the Lace Party. Are you getting any help from other members? I've basically just confined my activity to the KTP as I will otherwise spend way too much time on the computer and even less work will get done! 
Today the cats had their annual vet. checkup, and as I feared Pepper is going to have an ear biopsy, and will loose the top half of his ear in this, more later if the results suggest the abnormalities have spread. (He has a white ear which is showing a early signs of skin cancer. We used to try to put sunscreen on it but it's proved impossible as he runs away if I as much as _think of_ doing it. We even bought a special veterinary product but he can smell it being opened, and is so nervous that I am afraid he will run away for good if I treat him every day. _He's just left the room now at a fair trot so must know what I'm writing!_)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the sign that hangs in my porch. I once opened the door to a delivery man who said, "You must be the lovely lady," and I thought he was somebody creepy until I remembered about the sign!


LOL!! Love your sign!
JK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you got in on the class action suit for those shoes....they claimed it toned the calves, etc. and got sued for false advertising and anyone who had purchased the shoes got their money back....my friend got over $100 back.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have a pair of Skechers 'Shape ups' the model that had the very thick sole- they were wonderful for walking- but the sole is disintegrating- I have had them for ever!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's the style that I discovered for the first time last week...I think it's awesome and why I picked up the charted pattern book when I saw it on clearance. Really have no idea of when I'll tackle that, but it's in my head to do some day.



Lurker 2 said:


> I think technically it looks like the Swedish Bohus style, rather than strictly Fair Isle.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so good, supporting the Lace Party. Are you getting any help from other members? I've basically just confined my activity to the KTP as I will otherwise spend way too much time on the computer and even less work will get done!
> Today the cats had their annual vet. checkup, and as I feared Pepper is going to have an ear biopsy, and will loose the top half of his ear in this, more later if the results suggest the abnormalities have spread. (He has a white ear which is showing a early signs of skin cancer. We used to try to put sunscreen on it but it's proved impossible as he runs away if I as much as _think of_ doing it. We even bought a special veterinary product but he can smell it being opened, and is so nervous that I am afraid he will run away for good if I treat him every day. _He's just left the room now at a fair trot so must know what I'm writing!_)


I have felt it important not to have it look like I am attempting to take over. We have people lined up to start it off through March and into April- so I do hope all goes smoothly. I limit myself normally to the two 'Parties' although I normally skim over the main Digest at some point of the day- to see if anything looks interesting- it is one thing- being on my own (Well me and Ringo)- the KTP and DFL's Lace Party have filled a gap in my life.
I am sorry to hear of Pepper's possible diagnosis- I guess with DD's present studies you would have had a pretty shrewd idea of what was developing. My last cat- my semi-wild 'Gin' developed a skin cancer on his nose. He used to disappear sometimes for days at a time, and return with his nose obviously 'cleaned up' - which I don't think was helping the process- apart from not having the money to take him to the vet- neither did I want him to go through that trauma- being in the box, and in a vehicle- but then one day I found him cold in one of his favourite spots- he is buried in the back garden. Fale was so sad when he died. and a tremendous support- digging a large enough hole. I must get the rose I intended to plant for 'Gin' and 'Heidi' where they are both buried. They were good buddies- Heidi was a Cameo tortoiseshell, and Gin was a contraction of Ginger- rather an unimaginative name- but the only one he would answer to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you got in on the class action suit for those shoes....they claimed it toned the calves, etc. and got sued for false advertising and anyone who had purchased the shoes got their money back....my friend got over $100 back.


Goodness- I had no idea! Does one go to the company for it?- I would not have receipts at this long space of time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can't wait to show you my afghan square...it really was a free form "winging" it project with a couple of patterns as reference -- you've been an inspiration to me! I'm definitely gearing up to work some more on decorating my knitting bag.



PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree, perhaps if I gave up eating and sleeping
> :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's the style that I discovered for the first time last week...I think it's awesome and why I picked up the charted pattern book when I saw it on clearance. Really have no idea of when I'll tackle that, but it's in my head to do some day.


Right- I could not recall who had pointed it out- but it is one of the windows I can pull up at the top of my screen, currently.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poor crocus need cozies to stay warm in the snow.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
> She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
> Junek


She is a lovely coloured pusscat! Glad she has her 'promotion'!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love both coffee set ups...time to go make some for me---really need more boost than normal with the continuation of these cold days...I really need some sun--but will have to do with my Vitamin D tablet and sun lamp.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to go back to bed- a heavy motor bike just went past. Bit disconcerted yesterday to see we have white Bikie gang member around- they always choose the grunty bikes like Harleys.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is a mystery....but I say "enjoy" the surprise and joy of it!!



sugarsugar said:


> Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??
> 
> Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's always nice to get on someone else's pace---and change in scenery, weather, people, etc. is always welcome.



NanaCaren said:


> I was thinking weather and scenery. :lol: On the go is nice as long as there is down time as well. Would be nice to just hop on the plane and go.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I know a lady whose hair grew back in differently after chemo....she had had thin blond hair beforehand and had curly brown hair afterwards...she had decided to have fun with wigs during chemo and had several - one blonde, one red and one brown...we never knew it was her own hair that had grown back brown until someone finally got the courage to ask...



NanaCaren said:


> my aunt's hair did that, well sort of. She shaved her head for halloween one year when her hair grew back it was her natural dark brown again. She had quite a bit of grey and white in it before she shaved.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Where are they going to stay in the meantime?



Lurker 2 said:


> I was just caught up getting the shopping finished- that is quite a mission without access to a vehicle! My most willing helper with a vehicle is moving out- so will no longer be my neighbour- but will continue to be my friend- my carport is filling up with their possessions because they have to move out today (Friday ) but can't move into the new house till the 15th March. At least one thing, this means I won't be having the problem over my lawn mower any longer. Which reminds me I did not get petrol this week- hope I don't run out! The Tea Party has been on the 'back burner' a bit- because I have been caught up in trying to make sure that Dragonflylace's Lace Party does not vanish, now that she has had to pull out (for personal reasons). Been attempting to coordinate/facilitate a transition.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought a book - the story is all about a magic box of yarn that just seems to have enough yarn for constant knitting for it's little girl owner - but then when a bad guy wants the magic box (fairy tale?) it doesn't work for him and he throws it away -- the little girl finds it again and lives happily ever after knitting sweaters for squirrels, cars, rocks, etc.



TNS said:


> Isn't this like the fairy tale where the fairies sew the cobblers shoes at night? You could invite knitting fairies to visit your stash and see what they make.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lovely Ladies....congrats, Gypsy, on your promotion!!



jknappva said:


> Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
> She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://articles.latimes.com/2012/may/17/nation/la-na-nn-skechers-20120517

Don't know if the "claim period" is still open...a Google search for any local information may be helpful to you.



Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness- I had no idea! Does one go to the company for it?- I would not have receipts at this long space of time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny Kate....actually we are looking for a puppy. Our big dog is aging quite a bit and we are hoping to find a puppy that she will help train before the end comes....hopefully she will be around yet for several more years. Not in a rush but just looking right now.



KateB said:


> Oh no, what * has * she done to deserve that? :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Believe me, mine is not dry. I agree....dry corn bread is 'nasty'. That's why I never eat corn muffins if they're on a restaurant menu....they just crumble away.
> Junek


My MIL (from Texas) taught me to melt some butter in the pan, and when it is bubbly but not brown, then pour the cornbread batter over it. It makes a big difference in the flavor, at least we think so. I seem to remember (but I'm not completely sure) that the pan might have been coated with bacon grease instead of butter, back in the day. She also taught me that Jiffy cornbread mix makes a very good substitute if one has run out of time. A kind tip for a new DIL...And DH remembers his grandfather often eating a bowl of leftover cornbread and milk for Sunday night supper...tried it once and it is tasty...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


WOW you have made my day, flowers are lovely to look at.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


Coffee looks good, frog cup is cute, thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to come play at your house.


gottastch said:


> Yes, Angora...Lucy and Ethel we would be - LOLOLOL!!!!!!! Your x-stitch turned out beautifully...great job!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The loaves are lovely....I could almost smell them from here.


gottastch said:


> Well, I'm at it again...
> 
> I thought the bread recipe Tami posted looked so easy that even I could make it and it turned out wonderfully. I made it with all white whole wheat flour and it still rose up nice and high    I did have to fetch it out of the oven while in the middle of trying to make the 30-minute infinity scarf (arm knitting) - LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love both of these pictures.


Poledra65 said:


> :wink:


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I only correct them because their parents correct them. You are right they don't think it matters. I also correct the daughter in law when she miss spells words, she doesn't like it much but she is teaching her girls to misspell.


I am a terrible speller and know it. I remember writting a letter to my father. He corrected the spelling, in red, and sent the letter back to me. I still remember how hurt I was.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you make kahlua?


NanaCaren said:


> Yummy I think i need to make some kahlua


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
> She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
> Junek


Nice photo. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I love that I think I'll make a sign and put it up inside my door. I had one that said if you are here to visit take off your shoes and come on in. If you are here to gossip slip your shoes back on and step outside. I actually had one lady step out. then i had one that said smile before entering there is no frowning allowed.


Oh no, that is hysterical that one actually stepped out. Good for you. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You have to check this out in pictures. One of KP's Scottish members:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html#4908224


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't equate health care and politics as the same - discussing health care systems is just educational and it allows us to voice our like and dislikes. I for one have enjoyed the back and forth we have had over the two systems. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens... surely not polio, hasnt that been wiped out? I hope whatever it is they recover from it.


It's not polio but causes weak limbs like polio. There was something on the news again last night & so far none of the children have gotten better, the paralysis seems permanent.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Kate....actually we are looking for a puppy. Our big dog is aging quite a bit and we are hoping to find a puppy that she will help train before the end comes....hopefully she will be around yet for several more years. Not in a rush but just looking right now.


Oh that was funny Kate. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Keep up the eating (foods too nice to give up)- but get someone else to prepare it and sleeping is overrated.


LOL!!! I agree on all counts!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I do like the color Kathy - maybe you should have put a little softener in the water just to soften the yarn a little. --- sam


The "crunchy" part was from too much paint settling in one area. My yarn mess is almost dry now so I flipped it and have it hanging with the slightly damp part at the top...shouldn't be long now  I can't wait for it to get really dry. I want to put it in water one more time and see if anything comes out. DH suggested putting the yarn into one of those mesh bags and tossing it into the dryer for a little bit to see if that will help. I will think about that when I get the yarn wet again...today is the wake for my aunt and tomorrow the funeral. I am in cookie-making mode to bring along tonight...lots of little kids (2nd cousins) will be there. Everyone seems to make cake or bars...I might as well be different and bring cookies


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Re: the Lucy Show
> 
> I wish they would go back to good shows like that rather than all the reality crap on now


I so agree. We get the DVD's and watch them and it is such good fun. I hope they keep making them available at the library.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> or when she was advertising the cough syrup and got super drunk. --- sam


Loved it!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


You do stay busy. Love the metal dragonfly, I love dragonflies, the crocus' are so pretty, and they always remind me of when I was little and we lived on Adak, Ak and they grew with a bunch of other varieties of wildflowers up on the volcano, such a wonderful memory. 
I'm sure you and London Girl will have a great day, no matter what you all get up to. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I do like it, I am planning on taking some to a friend today see how he likes it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I think that Dh's view came from his Irish grandmother. She couldn't cook worth a darned. Then there was the Sunday smell of boiled cabbage that permeated all the apartment buildings...


Yes, I sure understand that one. Strange thing is that I loved boiled cabbage when growing up. LOL I am a strange one. I'm sitting here enjoying a juice that I thought I would try with beet, carrot, and romaine lettuce. It's supposed to be for fatigue and I sure hope it works. Just to show how strange I am, you saying that about boiled cabbage makes me want to go buy some. It would have all sorts of veggies in it and of course there was ham. Mine would be without the ham and maybe some tempeh added at the end.

I was pleasantly surprised in Ireland, England, and Russia, so yes, a lot depends on the quality of the food available and the cooks. Lovely that your husband became such a good cook. Guess after his experience, he figured he'd better learn to cook his own food.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


LOLOL!!! Love the frog! 
I really like that method of coffee, that's so cool!! 
It's 2f/-16.6c here, so that's a nice warm up after yesterday morning. Supposed to get up to 43f/6.1c today, then back down to a high of 12f/-11.1c for Saturday.  
But no snow is in the forecast so I'm cool.  
*HUGS* Have a great day!! :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to come play at your house.
> 
> 
> gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The loaves are lovely....I could almost smell them from here.


Very rustic and tasty...I love bread that way...toasted and a little butter and honey...ooooooooh, yum, yum. DH likes a little bit more delicate crumb. I told him that was just fine...more for me  I noticed this morning there were two slices gone out of the bag I had prepared for the freezer


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Angora1 wrote:
I didn't know Johnny Cake was corn meal. Have heard of it but must not have lived where it was common.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Mom used to make it but it is a little dry for me, not my favorite.


Aaaah yes, best solved by dipping in something, I'm thinking it was chicken soup, or smothering in butter as we used to do. Did the same thing with crumpets. They used to drip with butter. Of course that is back in the days when I could eat anything and not gain weight. Where did those days go?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wouldn't mind being there to watch the race. Now where did I put that transporter. I was wondering how far away you were from the noise of it.


A Tardis would come in so handy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I wanted to thank those of you who encouraged my KP knitting friend with your posts. She is a great knitter and just as great a person. It will mean so much to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone else have their computer jumping to an ad for some video game about once each page while reading? It's been doing it lots today for me. Maybe a glitch becas I'm on the iPad.


I did have a page come up with an ad and start talking. I figured I had clicked on the ad by accident but perhaps they are starting something new.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is the recipe for our favorite company desert.
> 
> Drumstick Cake
> 
> ...


This sounds like a cake my DIL made for my son's birthday once. It was indeed a favorite and he had requested it. I'm sure those who came to visit have asked you for the recipe too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, what was the post about paralysis and it's not polio but similar. Is this in Canada? My father had a bad case of polio. Is this something to do with a drug that was taken for stopping menses?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Where are they going to stay in the meantime?


Not got the foggiest idea- but they do have family not too far away- or I am sure someone from church will take them in!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree. What is the quote that goes something like....I may not agree with what you say, but I'd fight to the death to defend your right to say it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://articles.latimes.com/2012/may/17/nation/la-na-nn-skechers-20120517
> 
> Don't know if the "claim period" is still open...a Google search for any local information may be helpful to you.


I might ask the company I bought them from-!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yes, they are. :thumbdown:


We have waits in our emergency departments, and the problem is if you have, say a broken leg - you might have to wait if a person is in a life threatening situation. I don't mean you would n't get some care, but I have found that if it is not as serious, the serious people get first service. To me this is okay. We have waits and it likely will get worse as the health care system is getting more and more expensive.

It is not perfect but we are all covered -We don't sign up for health care (we are all covered) we do sign up for Blue cross. My son works for a Canadian air line, or did -(he just retired) they had a plan through their company so he didn't need Blue cross - I just found that out last night. He said when he joined the airline he was given the opportunity to use their plan. Now that he is retired he will continue with them. We have always used Blue cross since we got out of the Service - And I would think that a large percentage of Canadians do too. That is just to clarify- I just speak of my own experience.

Our emergency Departments s are sometimes over run, as lots of people use them rather than go see a doctor. There are things about it that 
are far from perfect -- however, if your problem is serious - you are attended to as ap.

Thanks for your post Sam -- I was not sure whether it would be considered Political.

We are heading to get our taxes done - another year gone by..

Then our mattress heater died and it is still a bit early to do without one so we will look for another. It is possible there won't be any available as they usually stop supplying them until winter is coming. I don't want a heated blanket as we use quilts that I made over the years and Pat won't hear of not using my quilts. We do like the mattress covers that are heated on either or both sides- we just run it for l5 or 20 minutes before we go to sleep. Nice and cozy.

I make Irish Cream each Christmas as well as Kalhua - I will look up my recipes for different drinks and post them here. It certainly is less expensive than buying them.

Another sunny but quite cold day here today. At least it isn't snowing and too windy. I love the heated seats in our car. Never realized how nice they would be - helps thaw us out.

Have to do some work on the workshops so won't be around much today. Caren, I really love your coffee every morning. It is a great way to start the day for us all.

Also Purples garden is a place I think of often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch wrote:
I got the news that I have been dreading, this morning. My 96 year old dear aunt, who has been in and out of the hospital, has passed away. Dear son is taking this especially hard as Aunt Ella was "one of a kind" and will truly be missed. He remembers her from when my mom would watch him (she lived across the street from my mom). She was always full of life and loved to have fun. I like to think that she is having a very happy reunion with "the old gang" (my mom and dad, Uncle Alex and Aunt Mary and her husband, Fred). Her two sons previously passed too so I'm sure they all are having a grand old time. I was worried that my cousin, Alice (Ella's daughter), might pass before her but thankfully it didn't happen that way. Now maybe after the hoopla of the next few days calms down, Alice can concentrate on her treatments and maybe will change her mind about stopping her chemo. I hate that anymore families seem to only get together for weddings and funerals. Guess that's just the way it goes.

I thank you all for your love and support and I am sending hugs and prayers to all of you and am giving thanks for having you all in my life!!!!!!!

So sorry to hear of this dear friend. I have a special aunt who is of great age also and so I know that age does not mean no grief. I'm sure she will be greatly missed and has a special place in the heart of so many. Please accept my sympathy and hugs.

Please keep us posted about your cousin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
> She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
> Junek


And a cute little VP she is too!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my, so many pages to read. I haven't had a single moment since Monday to read my emails or catch up here. 
Got a load Monday out of Adrian, MI to Jamestown, NY. Delivered Tuesday morning and by 11 had to drive to South Windsor, CT for a load that went to Asheville, NC. Delivered at 2 pm on Wednesday. Figured I drove 1600 miles in 26 hours. Then they call me at 5pm for a load out of York, SC. Luckily not picking up till 3pm Thursday going to Akron, OH. So had a good night's sleep and am now waiting to go pick it up. 
Let me say happy birthday and anniversary to ask who have had them in the last two weeks. I am so behind I haven't even finished last week'sTP. 
I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Weather has been so .......you know what I mean. I had great roads for the most part but did have a couple scary incidents on I90 in NY. Snow covered roads, white out conditions and no place to stop. Luckily drove out of it. Wednesday, saw plows being staged at rest areas and ramps in VA, not sure why.
Hopefully the weather will cooperate on this trip. Straight shot up I77 tonight, lots of hills to climb. 
Have a great day everyone. Back to page 2 to read as much as possible.
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary --- that would be great....when you and Tammie come up with some dates, let me know.


Me, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Amazing and beautiful!!



Angora1 said:


> You have to check this out in pictures. One of KP's Scottish members:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html#4908224


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Stay safe out there, Kathy! 

I put chili in the new crock pot this morning (still sniffling from chopping the onions!). I do like having supper done by the time I'm done with work (may make some cornbread to go with, not sure yet). I don't feel I really got much done yesterday, although the shelves look better and I know I made some progress. I had been standing nearly all day so wanted to sit & knit on the Paloma a while and made some progress there, then worked on writing out the new pattern a bit more; the stitch count got reduced after I swatched with the yarn I want to use (I'm still amazed at how purling "the other way round" has loosened up my work--got 5 stitches to the inch with a size 5--used to need an 8 or even a 9!).

I've skimmed to catch up--off to work now. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They will definitely be appreciated.



gottastch said:


> The "crunchy" part was from too much paint settling in one area. My yarn mess is almost dry now so I flipped it and have it hanging with the slightly damp part at the top...shouldn't be long now  I can't wait for it to get really dry. I want to put it in water one more time and see if anything comes out. DH suggested putting the yarn into one of those mesh bags and tossing it into the dryer for a little bit to see if that will help. I will think about that when I get the yarn wet again...today is the wake for my aunt and tomorrow the funeral. I am in cookie-making mode to bring along tonight...lots of little kids (2nd cousins) will be there. Everyone seems to make cake or bars...I might as well be different and bring cookies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You have to check this out in pictures. One of KP's Scottish members:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html#4908224


Thanks for that Angora- I have contacted her via PM!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear from you and hope the van is working properly --- more very cold and snow coming this weekend which is why the maintenance vehicles are probably getting stationed....will this winter ever end?



kehinkle said:


> Oh my, so many pages to read. I haven't had a single moment since Monday to read my emails or catch up here.
> Got a load Monday out of Adrian, MI to Jamestown, NY. Delivered Tuesday morning and by 11 had to drive to South Windsor, CT for a load that went to Asheville, NC. Delivered at 2 pm on Wednesday. Figured I drove 1600 miles in 26 hours. Then they call me at 5pm for a load out of York, SC. Luckily not picking up till 3pm Thursday going to Akron, OH. So had a good night's sleep and am now waiting to go pick it up.
> Let me say happy birthday and anniversary to ask who have had them in the last two weeks. I am so behind I haven't even finished last week'sTP.
> I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Weather has been so .......you know what I mean. I had great roads for the most part but did have a couple scary incidents on I90 in NY. Snow covered roads, white out conditions and no place to stop. Luckily drove out of it. Wednesday, saw plows being staged at rest areas and ramps in VA, not sure why.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutley....



kehinkle said:


> Me, too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have a great day. I'm off to tidy up some more beforevknitting ladies come.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A Tardis would come in so handy!!! :thumbup:


I have a tardis just have to get it working, we have plans for it. :wink: :wink: My nephew and his friends are working on making a teleporter. We are always saying whom ever gets their working first has to pick up the other. :lol: :lol: Can you tell we have a few sifi people in the family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I think you had better give us the recipe if you do.
> Tessa


Hi Tessa! How have you been? 
Here it is I have been making this for long enough I have it memorized. :roll: 

Homemade Kahlua mmmm

3 cups (570g) white sugar 
2 cups (480ml) water 
1 cup (280ml) instant expresso
2 or 3 vanilla beans scraped
3 cups 717ml) vodka (I use and inexpensive one. I have used ever clear a couple times, works good too)

Mix the sugar and water together in a sauce pan. bring to a simmer stirring until sugar has dissolved. add the expresso stir to dissolve. remove from heat. split the vanilla beans in half, scrape the seeds and put into the syrup, stir to mix. Let cool to lukewarm. 
Add in vodka stir pour into a jar, add the vanilla beans, (this is an important part) seal. Its that easy, the hard part is waiting the 3 weeks for it to be ready. It tastes even better if you can wait 5-6 weeks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone else have their computer jumping to an ad for some video game about once each page while reading? It's been doing it lots today for me. Maybe a glitch becas I'm on the iPad.


Me too, on my I pad. I am trying to catch up and it is taking ages because of this. Thought it was just me. Any ideas how to stop it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It might be a good way of decreasing it! I might find some disappears.


Oh no I have a big enough stash I could not possibly fit any more in my craft room until I use a considerable amount.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the sign that hangs in my porch. I once opened the door to a delivery man who said, "You must be the lovely lady," and I thought he was somebody creepy until I remembered about the sign!


Love that one. It is amazing how many people read those little signs and we don't realize it.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:

She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.

Barring any adverse reactions, she is due for the second treatment in two weeks and, if all continues to go well, she should feel relief two weeks after the second treatment and then be good for 4-6 months.

She is very brave woman who never complains---please continue to pray for her. We all appreciate your support.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My house has always been 'very lived in'. I could always (and still can) find much more interesting things to do than keeping a spotless house. But I sure admire anyone who does!
> Junek


I don't keep my house to the same degree as when I was growing up that is for sure.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Back from the dentist, just an impression taken. Then my friend met me there as she lives very near, and her husband took us to the garden centre. We looked at lots of plants, mentally spending a fortune, had a nice lunch, then looked at the clothes, shoes, bags, yarn, books, food depts. I only bought a tin of shortbread biscuits which were less than half price but still well in date, some tea towels, and plant pots and compost and one small cheapish plant. So I was very good. Back now to finish tidying for the viewing. The living room resembles more of a wool shop than a sitting area, so I have to get moving. Take care all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:
> 
> She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
> She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I quite like my coffee cold. But then it is summer here (last day)


I often even in winter put ice in my coffee and drink it cold. Started liking that way when I was working in a restaurant and wouldn't have time to drink it at one time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie, what was the post about paralysis and it's not polio but similar. Is this in Canada? My father had a bad case of polio. Is this something to do with a drug that was taken for stopping menses?


I think all of these cases are in CA. And the children are boys AND girls and too young for that drug.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Oh my, so many pages to read. I haven't had a single moment since Monday to read my emails or catch up here.
> Got a load Monday out of Adrian, MI to Jamestown, NY. Delivered Tuesday morning and by 11 had to drive to South Windsor, CT for a load that went to Asheville, NC. Delivered at 2 pm on Wednesday. Figured I drove 1600 miles in 26 hours. Then they call me at 5pm for a load out of York, SC. Luckily not picking up till 3pm Thursday going to Akron, OH. So had a good night's sleep and am now waiting to go pick it up.
> Let me say happy birthday and anniversary to ask who have had them in the last two weeks. I am so behind I haven't even finished last week'sTP.
> I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Weather has been so .......you know what I mean. I had great roads for the most part but did have a couple scary incidents on I90 in NY. Snow covered roads, white out conditions and no place to stop. Luckily drove out of it. Wednesday, saw plows being staged at rest areas and ramps in VA, not sure why.
> ...


Hi, Kathy. I'm so glad you got out of that mess in NY safely....there were pictures on the Weather Channel of the whiteout conditions.
I think what you might have seen in VA was in preparation of a wintery mix that had been predicted but I think there were only a few flurries on the coast and nothing inland.
The weather forecasters seem to be wrong more than right about precipitation these days....at least in this area.
So glad you're having safe travels and hope your van is not acting up.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Back from the dentist, just an impression taken. Then my friend met me there as she lives very near, and her husband took us to the garden centre. We looked at lots of plants, mentally spending a fortune, had a nice lunch, then looked at the clothes, shoes, bags, yarn, books, food depts. I only bought a tin of shortbread biscuits which were less than half price but still well in date, some tea towels, and plant pots and compost and one small cheapish plant. So I was very good. Back now to finish tidying for the viewing. The living room resembles more of a wool shop than a sitting area, so I have to get moving. Take care all.


Wishing you all the very best for the viewing! Sounds like a very nice window shopping expedition!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I often even in winter put ice in my coffee and drink it cold. Started liking that way when I was working in a restaurant and wouldn't have time to drink it at one time.


 :thumbup: I think I almost prefer the taste, cold.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so good, supporting the Lace Party. Are you getting any help from other members? I've basically just confined my activity to the KTP as I will otherwise spend way too much time on the computer and even less work will get done!
> Today the cats had their annual vet. checkup, and as I feared Pepper is going to have an ear biopsy, and will loose the top half of his ear in this, more later if the results suggest the abnormalities have spread. (He has a white ear which is showing a early signs of skin cancer. We used to try to put sunscreen on it but it's proved impossible as he runs away if I as much as _think of_ doing it. We even bought a special veterinary product but he can smell it being opened, and is so nervous that I am afraid he will run away for good if I treat him every day. _He's just left the room now at a fair trot so must know what I'm writing!_)


I do hope the results are not bad news. Poor Pepper sending calming thoughts his way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A Tardis would come in so handy!!! :thumbup:


Yes it would! I think of all the races I wouldn't have missed  Among a few other things and the people I could meet up with. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Oh my, so many pages to read. I haven't had a single moment since Monday to read my emails or catch up here.
> Got a load Monday out of Adrian, MI to Jamestown, NY. Delivered Tuesday morning and by 11 had to drive to South Windsor, CT for a load that went to Asheville, NC. Delivered at 2 pm on Wednesday. Figured I drove 1600 miles in 26 hours. Then they call me at 5pm for a load out of York, SC. Luckily not picking up till 3pm Thursday going to Akron, OH. So had a good night's sleep and am now waiting to go pick it up.
> Let me say happy birthday and anniversary to ask who have had them in the last two weeks. I am so behind I haven't even finished last week'sTP.
> I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Weather has been so .......you know what I mean. I had great roads for the most part but did have a couple scary incidents on I90 in NY. Snow covered roads, white out conditions and no place to stop. Luckily drove out of it. Wednesday, saw plows being staged at rest areas and ramps in VA, not sure why.
> ...


Please stay safe out there in this weather, Hope you miss the majority of the snow and wind.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so good, supporting the Lace Party. Are you getting any help from other members? I've basically just confined my activity to the KTP as I will otherwise spend way too much time on the computer and even less work will get done!
> Today the cats had their annual vet. checkup, and as I feared Pepper is going to have an ear biopsy, and will loose the top half of his ear in this, more later if the results suggest the abnormalities have spread. (He has a white ear which is showing a early signs of skin cancer. We used to try to put sunscreen on it but it's proved impossible as he runs away if I as much as _think of_ doing it. We even bought a special veterinary product but he can smell it being opened, and is so nervous that I am afraid he will run away for good if I treat him every day. _He's just left the room now at a fair trot so must know what I'm writing!_)


LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think I almost prefer the taste, cold.


Some days I know I prefer it cold, not only in summer but winter as well. In fact I just finished a cup.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


That is so precious, love when they are at that age.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


It came through 'upside down' but what a lovely clip of 'our boy'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Some days I know I prefer it cold, not only in summer but winter as well. In fact I just finished a cup.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great coffee set - would definitely like to have one like it. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are water voles? --- sam



darowil said:


> mum would have loved some snow but none forecast where she is. She told my brother that she saw 2 water voles so she was very happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

polio has cropped up in some third world countries because they will not accept free immunizations. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Good heavens... surely not polio, hasnt that been wiped out? I hope whatever it is they recover from it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a great coffee set - would definitely like to have one like it. --- sam


Yes it would be nice to have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks - so fun to watch - so anxious for the pippins to come home. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> My mom sent me the link for the Decorah Eagles, not sure if there are eggs yet or not thought some of you might like to see them also.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks - so fun to watch - so anxious for the pippins to come home. --- sam


I read that as puppies..I guess I have puppies on the brain lately...sigh.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> what are water voles? --- sam


Sometimes called water rats but they aren't really rats. They are a European animal. Don't know if there is a U.s similar animal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
> She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
> Junek


Beautiful kitty and sister. Wow, they sure grow fast and great on the mouse catch!! Not sure I'd want her kissing me after that though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I read that as puppies..I guess I have puppies on the brain lately...sigh.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Won't be long and you'll be a new Mama!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it would be nice to have.


Yes, Karen, I love that coffee brewer! I used to have a wood and glass type similar, but sadly, of course with me, it got broken.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Won't be long and you'll be a new Mama!


I do hope so. It's going to be a production to make it happen!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Straight from walking to dancing!! Love it.



KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I often even in winter put ice in my coffee and drink it cold. Started liking that way when I was working in a restaurant and wouldn't have time to drink it at one time.


Love iced coffee too but without the sugar and cream.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I do hope so. It's going to be a production to make it happen!


Oh no, hope not too hard. Do you need a producer?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Stay safe out there, Kathy!
> 
> I put chili in the new crock pot this morning (still sniffling from chopping the onions!). I do like having supper done by the time I'm done with work (may make some cornbread to go with, not sure yet). I don't feel I really got much done yesterday, although the shelves look better and I know I made some progress. I had been standing nearly all day so wanted to sit & knit on the Paloma a while and made some progress there, then worked on writing out the new pattern a bit more; the stitch count got reduced after I swatched with the yarn I want to use (I'm still amazed at how purling "the other way round" has loosened up my work--got 5 stitches to the inch with a size 5--used to need an 8 or even a 9!).
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that Angora- I have contacted her via PM!


Glad you enjoyed that. Just such exquisite knitting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, hope not too hard. Do you need a producer?


It's complicated...they are 1250 miles away, after all...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Have a great day. I'm off to tidy up some more beforevknitting ladies come.


Oooh what fun. So glad you have some knitting ladies in the area willing to come. I'll bet you are already having a blast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's complicated...they are 1250 miles away, after all...


Ohhhh!!!! Looks like a trip is in the making. Maybe they could meet you in Defiance Ohio and you could meet Sam.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ohhhh!!!! Looks like a trip is in the making. Maybe they could meet you in Defiance Ohio and you could meet Sam.


Oh, I don't see that happening, as fun as it would be. I'm just having a kind of overwhelmed day today and should stop thinking about it--way too much on my list to worry about that right now...need to stick with what I can do here, today. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:
> 
> She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
> She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.
> ...


How my heart goes out to her. Praying that this treatment helps her, in fact, if she can tolerate it, I'm sure it will give her a life again. I sat next to a lady who couldn't even stand to be touched with her RA and was confined to bed. Now she is living in her own apartment thanks to these infusions. I am doing it with diet but it sure takes commitment and I couldn't do it if DH hadn't gone along with me. I am now testing negative for RA. YAY!!! But I know the pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Have a great day. I'm off to tidy up some more beforevknitting ladies come.


Oooh what fun. So glad you have some knitting ladies in the area willing to come. I'll bet you are already having a blast.

Kate, I'm off to search for Luke's dance.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I don't see that happening, as fun as it would be. I'm just having a kind of overwhelmed day today and should stop thinking about it--way too much on my list to worry about that right now...need to stick with what I can do here, today. :roll:


Yes, stick with the moment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> She didn't say why she was going which is why I commented. No doubt she'll tell us when she reads what I said!
> Off now to Lukeproof the living room - remove the potted plant and a small lamp; put his box of toys in front of the TV socket and hide the TV remote! We've got him for the afternoon while mum goes to work and DS will pick him up at tea time .....staying long enough to cadge his tea too!


She said they were looking for a dog to have so their older dog can be there for it and then when the sweet older one passes on they will already have the new one, but they aren't going to lose the older dog now. Just in preparation for a few years down the road.

I loved the joke about the daughter though. Perfect and she thought it was funny.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I;m supposed to be straightening up the house so I can at least find things and where am I???????? :XD: 

Kate...Oh my goodness, that was a wonderful dance. How I love this little guy. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Wow, he was just taking his first step and now dancing for so long. Amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, they all are. I have yet to meet any of them in person.


Awww, you are too far away from baby and puppy. I hope they will either come to see you or you can come to see them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I never washed mine either - wiped them out really good and then put a light coating of oil on them - always put paper towels between them if I stacked them. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Absolutely not, Sam!! And I don't wash it either. It is well seasoned and I don't want to ruin that. As soon as the corn bread is removed to the serving plate, I wipe it out very vigorously with a damp dish cloth. The cloth with get very dark-looking but it can be laundered and used again without much effort on my part. The ''seasoned'' skillet takes time and thought to get it right again.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It works I have tried nearly everything I could think of to make cord and rope with.


I used to do silversmithing (jewelry) and there was a little hand held twister that we used to twist jewelry wire -- there was an electric one but one we used in the shop in our park in Arizona was a hand twister. You might find it if you check out silversmithing supplies. you made a long loop of wire and clamped the two ends together on a table and then used the twister by holding the loop and starting to twist by using a handle like a fishing line - the more you twisted the tighter the twist. It was great - and I often thought you could use it with yarn. By doing 4 or 5 lengths and then using the clamps and doing a few together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my pants and shirts they do at the laundry - everything else I do. but what I do doesn't need ironed. mother always ironed by boxer shorts - thank goodness she omitted the starch. --- sam



jknappva said:


> LOL!! Sam, you're a man after my own heart....my mother ironed my father's underwear and her bras...not to mention sheets and pillow cases. After all the ironing I did in my teens, it's no wonder I hate to iron now. If it has to be ironed, I don't wear it or if I do it's still wrinkly.
> Wish I could afford your kind of cleaning lady, too, Sam.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty sister - great looking gypsy - does she become president if she catches another mouse? --- sam



jknappva said:


> Thought I'd send you a picture of my sister's shop kitty, Gypsy, so you can see how much she's grown.
> She's been promoted to vice president of pest control since she caught a mouse Mon. night.
> Junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> my pants and shirts they do at the laundry - everything else I do. but what I do doesn't need ironed. mother always ironed by boxer shorts - thank goodness she omitted the starch. --- sam


I got my fill of ironing when Pat was in the service. He was so fussy about how his shirts were pressed and the crease in his uniform trousers, drove me crazy-- One day I 'accidentally creased his pants with two seams down the front about l/8" apart , (actually it wasn't on purprose -- he never let me press them again. Smart eh?? He still presses his pants if he is dressing up. Shirts are usually casual so it isn't a problem in our household.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The only "rule" I follow for weddings, though I never really heard of any, is I don't wear all black, and I don't wear all white. The dress I chose for DS's wedding was available in 3 colors only. One looked horrible on me, one was black, which I loved, and one was a beautiful pink. I would never wear all black to my DS's wedding, even if I didn't like his bride to be, and I do love her, so the black was out. The pink is one I wear a lot of, and was the bride's choice. Let me see if I can find a pic quick. This isn't the one I was thinking of, but will do. The lighting wasn't very good in the hall for casual snap shots.
> Tami


Beautiful dress Tami and so nice to see a photo of you and perhaps that is DH. Just beautiful and I can see you are happy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Any news on this?



Sorlenna said:


> I read that as puppies..I guess I have puppies on the brain lately...sigh.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> Square size problems: me too! I thought I'd finished until I blocked and one is definitely too big now..... Maybe I should just start over doing the squares diagonally, corner to corner...?? :XD: :XD: :XD:


Dear friend, that is just the way I've knitted several of my squares. But don't worry if yours are knitted in like manner. We can always turn them over and they will look symmetrical, won't they?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is your new project daralena - what a beautiful baby shawl. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> You have to check this out in pictures. One of KP's Scottish members:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html#4908224


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we do boiled cabbage with spam and potatoes - very good - dribble a little vinegar on it and eat away. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I sure understand that one. Strange thing is that I loved boiled cabbage when growing up. LOL I am a strange one. I'm sitting here enjoying a juice that I thought I would try with beet, carrot, and romaine lettuce. It's supposed to be for fatigue and I sure hope it works. Just to show how strange I am, you saying that about boiled cabbage makes me want to go buy some. It would have all sorts of veggies in it and of course there was ham. Mine would be without the ham and maybe some tempeh added at the end.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised in Ireland, England, and Russia, so yes, a lot depends on the quality of the food available and the cooks. Lovely that your husband became such a good cook. Guess after his experience, he figured he'd better learn to cook his own food.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my pants and shirts they do at the laundry - everything else I do. but what I do doesn't need ironed. mother always ironed by boxer shorts - thank goodness she omitted the starch. --- sam


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Awww, you are too far away from baby and puppy. I hope they will either come to see you or you can come to see them.


I want to move and so does DD, but of course it's not that simple. Something else I don't need to be thinking about today. I'd best just keep quiet.

On the up side, I have most of the newer pattern worked out, I think, so I can start on that as soon as I get the other two out of the way. LOL I should make the next few after these small projects, I think!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Military are very particular about their uniforms...and overall appearance and deportment---not a bad thing...but getting shoes even shinier than a mirror seemed a bit over compulsive (my brother).



Designer1234 said:


> I got my fill of ironing when Pat was in the service. He was so fussy about how his shirts were pressed and the crease in his uniform trousers, drove me crazy-- One day I 'accidentally creased his pants with two seams down the front about l/8" apart , (actually it wasn't on purprose -- he never let me press them again. Smart eh?? He still presses his pants if he is dressing up. Shirts are usually casual so it isn't a problem in our household.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is your new project daralena - what a beautiful baby shawl. --- sam


It is a stunner. Just wow and wow again!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I got my fill of ironing when Pat was in the service. He was so fussy about how his shirts were pressed and the crease in his uniform trousers, drove me crazy-- One day I 'accidentally creased his pants with two seams down the front about l/8" apart , (actually it wasn't on purprose -- he never let me press them again. Smart eh?? He still presses his pants if he is dressing up. Shirts are usually casual so it isn't a problem in our household.


Too funny. Great strategy if you had planned it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> there is your new project daralena - what a beautiful baby shawl. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I wouldn't be on here for a few years with that one. Phone off the hook forever.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

As Sorienna said, that shawl is heirloom stunner.Angora, Also you mean you had a tx that took RA away?
Tami love pic of you in dress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I want to move and so does DD, but of course it's not that simple. Something else I don't need to be thinking about today. I'd best just keep quiet.
> 
> On the up side, I have most of the newer pattern worked out, I think, so I can start on that as soon as I get the other two out of the way. LOL I should make the next few after these small projects, I think!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive safe Kathy - hopefully the roads will be clear. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Oh my, so many pages to read. I haven't had a single moment since Monday to read my emails or catch up here.
> Got a load Monday out of Adrian, MI to Jamestown, NY. Delivered Tuesday morning and by 11 had to drive to South Windsor, CT for a load that went to Asheville, NC. Delivered at 2 pm on Wednesday. Figured I drove 1600 miles in 26 hours. Then they call me at 5pm for a load out of York, SC. Luckily not picking up till 3pm Thursday going to Akron, OH. So had a good night's sleep and am now waiting to go pick it up.
> Let me say happy birthday and anniversary to ask who have had them in the last two weeks. I am so behind I haven't even finished last week'sTP.
> I hope everyone is well and staying safe. Weather has been so .......you know what I mean. I had great roads for the most part but did have a couple scary incidents on I90 in NY. Snow covered roads, white out conditions and no place to stop. Luckily drove out of it. Wednesday, saw plows being staged at rest areas and ramps in VA, not sure why.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren wrote:
there is your new project daralena - what a beautiful baby shawl. --- sam


Sorlenna said:


> It is a stunner. Just wow and wow again!


Yes, pretty amazing. I though you all might enjoy seeing it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how do you purl the other way around? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Stay safe out there, Kathy!
> 
> I put chili in the new crock pot this morning (still sniffling from chopping the onions!). I do like having supper done by the time I'm done with work (may make some cornbread to go with, not sure yet). I don't feel I really got much done yesterday, although the shelves look better and I know I made some progress. I had been standing nearly all day so wanted to sit & knit on the Paloma a while and made some progress there, then worked on writing out the new pattern a bit more; the stitch count got reduced after I swatched with the yarn I want to use (I'm still amazed at how purling "the other way round" has loosened up my work--got 5 stitches to the inch with a size 5--used to need an 8 or even a 9!).
> 
> I've skimmed to catch up--off to work now. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think I gave the directions for building a tartis a month or so ago. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have a tardis just have to get it working, we have plans for it. :wink: :wink: My nephew and his friends are working on making a teleporter. We are always saying whom ever gets their working first has to pick up the other. :lol: :lol: Can you tell we have a few sifi people in the family.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how do you purl the other way around? --- sam


For years, I'd been going clockwise around the needle when purling. I switched to bringing the yarn around counterclockwise and it was a revelation. I never realized there was an "other way around" until then! :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years. Wouldn't change a thing! We spent the morning having our taxes done (ugh...owe for the first time) then went out for a very nice lunch (my choice instead of a dinner) at Outback. Then went and picked up my old truck from the mechanic where it had died earlier this week and took it to the mechanic that had last worked on it since it is still under warranty (recent work done; not the truck). It has been a pleasant day overall. Will fix a beef stir fry for dinner (again my choice) and do a family celebration. 

Earlier in the week I gave DH the Downton Abbey DVD collection. We are late comers to watching it but have already made it through all 3 seasons currently available. We are so hooked on it; yes, even DH. In fact DH was quite upset with how season 3 ended. I told him we could go to simplyjune.com and start watching season 4 either on the computer or purchase the adaptor and hook the laptop to the tv. I'm going to try and get the adaptor this weekend since there are several other British TV series that I know he will enjoy; Land Girls, Bomber Girls, Midwives. We both enjoy watching shows from that era; so much history and we both are somewhat history buffs. 

Can certainly tell spring is beginning to creep in. Had a horrible sinus headache for the last 2 days and thank goodness woke up today feeling much, much better. Today it is a little cooler than yesterday but just lovely outside; yesterday was 60F and today 52F currently. I've already had daffodils blooming in the yard but unfortunately when the two trees we had felled came down they took out the daffodils. Of course the big tractor that was used tore up that area too but at least we now don't have the danger of two 60 ft white oaks falling on the barn and we will have more firewood than you can imagine just from the tops of the trees where they forked. We were able to get a good price for the felling by giving the logger the tree trucks. He has a sawmill and will get some beautiful lumber from the trunks. 
DH will cut what is left up for firewood for us and to sell there is so much. The picture is just the top of one of the trees. And no, that is not our house in the background but a neighboring duplex. The area where the tree was/is on the side of our property in front of DH's workshop/barn.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years.


Happy anniversary, you crazy kids! :mrgreen:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Isn't this like the fairy tale where the fairies sew the cobblers shoes at night? You could invite knitting fairies to visit your stash and see what they make.


Wonder if they would take any notice of the ones I have with a pattern or just do their own thing?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna! I'm off to knit and nap for awhile. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know a lady whose hair grew back in differently after chemo....she had had thin blond hair beforehand and had curly brown hair afterwards...she had decided to have fun with wigs during chemo and had several - one blonde, one red and one brown...we never knew it was her own hair that had grown back brown until someone finally got the courage to ask...


Post chemo I have noticed people often end up with really nice hair. Maybe the heat stroke made the body react as if post chemo?! Hopefully only the hair in that case.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope the results are not bad news. Poor Pepper sending calming thoughts his way.


Thanks Caren. I'm expecting abnormal results according to what the vet told me, but just hope he can remove all the affected area safely. Pepper is due in for surgery next Friday (not tomorrow). It's quite a common thing in white eared outdoor cats apparently, and once healed he should be OK although he will have to get used to a slightly different hearing experience. The vet says cats earflaps are used to funnel the sound into the ear so he will have to adjust to having a shortened ear! Better than risking the carcinoma spreading into the skull area. I'm much sadder about my human friend Ann, who is nearing the end now, with no hope of miraculous recovery. Sort of puts it all into perspective......


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> pretty sister - great looking gypsy - does she become president if she catches another mouse? --- sam


Not sure, Sam. I'll have to check with the CEO!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


Doesn't seem like long since he was taking his first steps and now look at him!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


That's just too cute! I remember when he was just taking a few first hesitant steps not too long ago! you will have a wonderful collection of videos to embarrass him with when he's older.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years. Wouldn't change a thing!
> 
> Sounds like you had a good anniversary even with having taxes done!! Glad it didn't completely ruin the day.
> How is Brantley's shoulder? Has the shot helped or is he still in a lot of pain?
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are water voles? --- sam


I'll let one of the Brits tell you. Not a very easilly seen little mammal I gather who like the water but also live on land. Nearly ferret like in looks. Just telling you waht Annie (yesterday at KP group told me)
And indeed you have had an answer already.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> polio has cropped up in some third world countries because they will not accept free immunizations. --- sam


Worse than that, those who disapprove of them have been murdering the volunteer health workers doing the immunisation!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to ddil - hope the treatment works but wish it was easier on her to get the iv set. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:
> 
> She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
> She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll let one of the Brits tell you. Not a very easilly seen little mammal I gather who like the water but also live on land. Nearly ferret like in looks. Just telling you waht Annie (yesterday at KP group told me)


I googled some images--they rather look like oversized hamsters to me!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have learned not to correct the grandchildren - they don't care and don't believe me when I say that good grammar will take them far. --- sam


~~~I have been known to take my business elsewhere because of poor grammar. I once received a letter from a bank that contained several errors. I moved my account. If they were not careful enough to proof read a letter, then how well were they taking care of my money?

Don't give up on the grandkids....eventually it will sink in!

Lately, my biggest buggaboo & annoyance is the incorrect use of "there is"...."there are" seems to have disappeared from the English language. Very like nails on a blackboard to me! eeewwwwww!

Is this another soap box? I'm really not a grumpy person...I guess I just have a bunch of opinions! :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH does poached pears with a lot of black pepper in a carmel sauce and served with blue cheese.... Rich, and delicious.


~~~Oh...does this ever sound GOOD! any recipe? I am drooling over the idea of this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you not going to get two of the puppies you showed us? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I read that as puppies..I guess I have puppies on the brain lately...sigh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have water rats in this country -- big ugly things. --- sam



martina said:


> Sometimes called water rats but they aren't really rats. They are a European animal. Don't know if there is a U.s similar animal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

road trip - mini vaca. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> It's complicated...they are 1250 miles away, after all...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

weren't they in Arizona??? --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Ohhhh!!!! Looks like a trip is in the making. Maybe they could meet you in Defiance Ohio and you could meet Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years.


Congrats on 21 years together. What a pain having to pay tax this year. 
Should watch Downtown Abbey sometime- people love it os much. Think Maryanne has some of them must check if she ever wakes up. Mind you it is only 8.45 and I did wake early (for me that is at 6.30)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh daralene - you could whip that out in six weeks I bet. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I wouldn't be on here for a few years with that one. Phone off the hook forever.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've always gone counterclockwise - never thought about going clockwise - hmmmm - I may have to try it just to see if it looks different. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> For years, I'd been going clockwise around the needle when purling. I switched to bringing the yarn around counterclockwise and it was a revelation. I never realized there was an "other way around" until then! :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not with Purple- she seems to always be on the go. But I would love to head over there as well.


Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary gwen and Brantley - outback seems a great place to have lunch - wish we had one here in defiance. you should celebrate all weekend. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years. Wouldn't change a thing! We spent the morning having our taxes done (ugh...owe for the first time) then went out for a very nice lunch (my choice instead of a dinner) at Outback. Then went and picked up my old truck from the mechanic where it had died earlier this week and took it to the mechanic that had last worked on it since it is still under warranty (recent work done; not the truck). It has been a pleasant day overall. Will fix a beef stir fry for dinner (again my choice) and do a family celebration.
> 
> Earlier in the week I gave DH the Downton Abbey DVD collection. We are late comers to watching it but have already made it through all 3 seasons currently available. We are so hooked on it; yes, even DH. In fact DH was quite upset with how season 3 ended. I told him we could go to simplyjune.com and start watching season 4 either on the computer or purchase the adaptor and hook the laptop to the tv. I'm going to try and get the adaptor this weekend since there are several other British TV series that I know he will enjoy; Land Girls, Bomber Girls, Midwives. We both enjoy watching shows from that era; so much history and we both are somewhat history buffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love iced coffee too but without the sugar and cream.


 :thumbup: black for sure


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my father's grammar was perfection - and he made sure the children's were likewise. I taught 7th and 8th grade English for two years - tried to make grammar fun - they never thought so. alex likes his bad grammar - then he expects everyone to change and take him as he is - he certainly is not going to change - the others just laugh and go on. after a while the brick wall really hurts my head. I will just make sure mine is always correct - hopefully. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have been known to take my business elsewhere because of poor grammar. I once received a letter from a bank that contained several errors. I moved my account. If they were not careful enough to proof read a letter, then how well were they taking care of my money?
> 
> Don't give up on the grandkids....eventually it will sink in!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you not going to get two of the puppies you showed us? --- sam


I am very much hoping so--even have names picked out! They're in KY, at my BFF's house. The grandkids are all in Pennsylvania now. I did say it's complicated! :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I've always gone counterclockwise - never thought about going clockwise - hmmmm - I may have to try it just to see if it looks different. --- sam


Right. This is what I get for trying to do three things at once. It does seat the stitches differently.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did she make it for you purplefi? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I never washed mine either - wiped them out really good and then put a light coating of oil on them - always put paper towels between them if I stacked them. --- sam


I never wash mine either. The teens grandma washed mine once, was all I could do to not say anything to her. She also washed my stone wear roaster in soapy water, it was not coated with anything. Needless to say I was not happy that time either.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> My knitting friend that I made through KP posted a scarf she just knit. I love it. I believe it is her first Fair Isle although I could be wrong. she made up the colors and patterns from various other patterns and from a book she just bought by graphing them. I'm just so proud of her and hope you will visit and encourage her with a comment. She is such a lovely knitting partner.
> The first link shows a photo of her in the process of knitting it. The second link is the finished thing. She talks about a special thimble that she used to carry the two colors and has a link to show what it is.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-240896-1.html
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241330-1.html


I love that. Something that I might have to give a try when I have some free time. I would call that fairisle.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I used to do silversmithing (jewelry) and there was a little hand held twister that we used to twist jewelry wire -- there was an electric one but one we used in the shop in our park in Arizona was a hand twister. You might find it if you check out silversmithing supplies. you made a long loop of wire and clamped the two ends together on a table and then used the twister by holding the loop and starting to twist by using a handle like a fishing line - the more you twisted the tighter the twist. It was great - and I often thought you could use it with yarn. By doing 4 or 5 lengths and then using the clamps and doing a few together.


I don't make enough cord to justify spending money on a twister. I have lots of help when I do need some, if I need a really long cord I have the old fashion hand drill works good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Kaye --- I do know however that Politics is not a subject we are to talk about here but do know there is a lot of
> upset about the plan and I should have kept out of it here.
> 
> I appreciate your post though as I feel strongly about it - and feel it is important.
> ...


I have only skimmed comments this week as I am not feeling well yet. I do find the different countries approaches to the subject fascinating so I have enjoyed reading what the countries are doing. Hopefully nobody takes offense to this. I so enjoy hearing the similarities and differences in our lives throughout the world. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my pants and shirts they do at the laundry - everything else I do. but what I do doesn't need ironed. mother always ironed by boxer shorts - thank goodness she omitted the starch. --- sam


My friend's mum would iron everything undergarments, socks, dish towels, cloths ect.. I like to iron but I think she went too far.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have water rats in this country -- big ugly things. --- sam


Yes we do, very annoying things too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


What a wonderful gift, I se why it would be your favorite now. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I googled some images--they rather look like oversized hamsters to me!


The water vole is also called water rat and isn't a true rat. It's the one which Ratty of Wind in the Willows was supposed to be.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I am very much hoping so--even have names picked out! They're in KY, at my BFF's house. The grandkids are all in Pennsylvania now. I did say it's complicated! :shock:


Well, fingers crossed for your wish to be granted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> there is your new project daralena - what a beautiful baby shawl. --- sam


That shawl is beautiful, I have the pattern on my wish list of want to make.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> did she make it for you purplefi? --- sam


Hi Sam, yes she did. Hope you notice The Tea Party is on there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


Isn't that lovely-and what a great idea. All those important things in your life.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think I gave the directions for building a tartis a month or so ago. --- sam


I must have missed them. I have a full size one that is nearly finished being built. It was to have gone to punkin chinkin but we ran out of time. When it finished it will sit in the yard somewhere, just for fun. I have a friend the a phone booth at the end of the drive for her daughter to stand in while waiting for the school bus.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


Love it!! She obviously knows you well!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have only skimmed comments this week as I am not feeling well yet. I do find the different countries approaches to the subject fascinating so I have enjoyed reading what the countries are doing. Hopefully nobody takes offense to this. I so enjoy hearing the similarities and differences in our lives throughout the world. Thanks for sharing.


I'm sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. Hope it's temporary and you're soon right as rain!
Junek


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Home and catching up on the KP. I keep falling asleep though! I hope I can stay awake until 8 or 9 so I'll sleep through the night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for a road trip and then off to see the grandchildren. ---- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I am very much hoping so--even have names picked out! They're in KY, at my BFF's house. The grandkids are all in Pennsylvania now. I did say it's complicated! :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did - think it is lovely. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, yes she did. Hope you notice The Tea Party is on there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> time for a road trip and then off to see the grandchildren. ---- sam


That's my thinking exactly! Now if I can just get the universe to cooperate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for Ann - and hugs for you.



TNS said:


> Thanks Caren. I'm expecting abnormal results according to what the vet told me, but just hope he can remove all the affected area safely. Pepper is due in for surgery next Friday (not tomorrow). It's quite a common thing in white eared outdoor cats apparently, and once healed he should be OK although he will have to get used to a slightly different hearing experience. The vet says cats earflaps are used to funnel the sound into the ear so he will have to adjust to having a shortened ear! Better than risking the carcinoma spreading into the skull area. I'm much sadder about my human friend Ann, who is nearing the end now, with no hope of miraculous recovery. Sort of puts it all into perspective......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is very special!!



PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a teacher (Catholic Nun) who was a stickler for prefect grammar, syntax, spelling, word choice and we diagrammed sentences in every class. The knowledge is still in my head, but sometimes the words come out incorrectly.



thewren said:


> my father's grammar was perfection - and he made sure the children's were likewise. I taught 7th and 8th grade English for two years - tried to make grammar fun - they never thought so. alex likes his bad grammar - then he expects everyone to change and take him as he is - he certainly is not going to change - the others just laugh and go on. after a while the brick wall really hurts my head. I will just make sure mine is always correct - hopefully. --- sam


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Post chemo I have noticed people often end up with really nice hair. Maybe the heat stroke made the body react as if post chemo?! Hopefully only the hair in that case.


I thought I was imagining things, maybe not?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I thought I was imagining things, maybe not?


Does that mean that yours is nicer now? No I've noticed it with a number of people for some reason so probably not imagination.

There needs to be some positive side effect doesn't there?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The other thing I have noticed is I do not get acne the way I used to.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

darowil said:


> Does that mean that yours is nicer now? No I've noticed it with a number of people for some reason so probably not imagination.
> 
> There needs to be some positive side effect doesn't there?


Yes is nicer now, more shine less frizz


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathy....Drive safely. We have had one snow storm after another. I think I heard we are to get another either this weekend or early in the week. Today I saw a 4 wheel drive SUV flipped over on its hood. Caused some delays for other people. Fortunately I made it past the accident safely. People need to slow down with these heavy snowfalls.

I have a 3 day weekend. Might have a knitting lesson to teach on Sunday. Resting for part of the weekend. I need to do some dishes and laundry and kicking back to do some knitting. Taking over the counter meds to see if I can get better. 

Gwen...Happy Anniversary. May you and Brantley be blessed with many more wonderful years together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> The other thing I have noticed is I do not get acne the way I used to.


two pluses! Yeah.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Caren. I'm expecting abnormal results according to what the vet told me, but just hope he can remove all the affected area safely. Pepper is due in for surgery next Friday (not tomorrow). It's quite a common thing in white eared outdoor cats apparently, and once healed he should be OK although he will have to get used to a slightly different hearing experience. The vet says cats earflaps are used to funnel the sound into the ear so he will have to adjust to having a shortened ear! Better than risking the carcinoma spreading into the skull area. I'm much sadder about my human friend Ann, who is nearing the end now, with no hope of miraculous recovery. Sort of puts it all into perspective......


I understand the sadness for Ann. Even when it is expected it is very hard to deal with. Sending calming peaceful thoughts to your friend and you.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Gwen! 

Skimmed and missed a buunch, will have to go back and find Luke dancing. Hopefully will be able to see it.

Going to try and knit for a bit before I fall asleep. Sposed to get a storm this weekend they aren't saying how much snow though, just possible significant sniwfall so who knows. I'll be happy when its above 20 for actual temps again!

Prayers n healing hugs for all


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> As Sorienna said, that shawl is heirloom stunner.Angora, Also you mean you had a tx that took RA away?
> Tami love pic of you in dress.


No meds. Diet.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


He's got the moves


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a tardis just have to get it working, we have plans for it. :wink: :wink: My nephew and his friends are working on making a teleporter. We are always saying whom ever gets their working first has to pick up the other. :lol: :lol: Can you tell we have a few sifi people in the family.


 :shock: only a couple? :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, Hugs or you dear. It isn't easy to lose a friend and I know from what you told us, she is a very special person and friend. Prayers that her journey may go smoothly and I hope without pain. Just so sorry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Right. This is what I get for trying to do three things at once. It does seat the stitches differently.


Hmm better check if one is talking Continental and the other Throwing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> drive safe Kathy - hopefully the roads will be clear. --- sam


Ditto,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver wrote:
DH does poached pears with a lot of black pepper in a carmel sauce and served with blue cheese.... Rich, and delicious.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh...does this ever sound GOOD! any recipe? I am drooling over the idea of this! :thumbup: :thumbup:


This man knows how to cook. Certainly made up for his grandma. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh daralene - you could whip that out in six weeks I bet. --- sam


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: And I would be whipped after that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


Oh my, how wonderful. Was it a special occasion because that sure was a special gift.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I talked DH into meeting me at a restaurant when he got off work. No real trouble driving there but driving home was a real mess and bitter, bitter cold. Still saw a young man in bermuda shorts with uncovered legs. Don't these people know how dangerous that is in strong winds and cold temps:?: :shock: :shock: :shock: Crazy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, Happy Anniversary to you and DH. Hope it was a special day for both of you and wishing you many more years of happiness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB wrote:
Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!



Lurker 2 said:


> It came through 'upside down' but what a lovely clip of 'our boy'!


Now Lurker really saw some moves. Already dancing on the ceiling.
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> happy anniversary gwen and Brantley - outback seems a great place to have lunch - wish we had one here in defiance. you should celebrate all weekend. --- sam


Ditto :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: only a couple? :XD:


   Well it is all my dad's fault, he was a very big sifi fan. He talked about a lot of the things that are now reality. I wish he was around to see them. OK so there are a lot of us. :roll: :shock:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations and the very best to you and Brantley, Gwen. May God bless you with many more together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, what diet?
Had nice time at knitting.
Now just going to rest, read, watch tv.
Tomorrow PLAY ALL DAY!
TNS prayers for you and Ann.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I understand the sadness for Ann. Even when it is expected it is very hard to deal with. Sending calming peaceful thoughts to your friend and you.


I'm in, and let it be filled with love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have 10 more pages to get caught up on, good grief. 
Well, at least I got things accomplished, the reservations are made for a campsite in Yellowstone and the hotel is reserved for a night in SLC, I just have to go over to the travel agent tomorrow to see about plane tickets to go get Carly when schools out, United has round trip for $256 but I'm thinking going in and getting all the tickets at once might be cheaper and easier. I have to go up and get her and then fly back here, than take her back in August. Should be interesting anyway. 
Well, off to get caught up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You have to check this out in pictures. One of KP's Scottish members:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241633-1.html#4908224


OMG that's beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The wind has kicked up something fierce here, but what do you bet we don't get a drop of rain? 

I've decided to put Paloma aside for a bit and cast on for Charlotte. We'll see if that was a good idea soon enough, I guess!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh no I have a big enough stash I could not possibly fit any more in my craft room until I use a considerable amount.


LOL! But that's not to say that you won't try.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a teacher (Catholic Nun) who was a stickler for prefect grammar, syntax, spelling, word choice and we diagrammed sentences in every class. The knowledge is still in my head, but sometimes the words come out incorrectly.


On the other hand, Jeanette, English as we Americans speak it is a living language and changes just naturally occur in meaning, acceptability, usage, etc.

Some of those changes are useful and many are just laziness.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not big on boiled cabbage but recently tried a recipe I saw on Facebook called Cabbage Steaks, slice3/4 inch slices off a head of cabbage, brush both sides with melted butter, generously & sprinkle with garlic powder ( the recipe called for fresh garlic but I didn't have it so used powder.) place on a cookie sheet & bake at 350, 30 minutes then flip over & cook another 30 minutes. 
It was very easy & everyone liked it.



Angora1 said:


> Yes, I sure understand that one. Strange thing is that I loved boiled cabbage when growing up. LOL I am a strange one. I'm sitting here enjoying a juice that I thought I would try with beet, carrot, and romaine lettuce. It's supposed to be for fatigue and I sure hope it works. Just to show how strange I am, you saying that about boiled cabbage makes me want to go buy some. It would have all sorts of veggies in it and of course there was ham. Mine would be without the ham and maybe some tempeh added at the end.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised in Ireland, England, and Russia, so yes, a lot depends on the quality of the food available and the cooks. Lovely that your husband became such a good cook. Guess after his experience, he figured he'd better learn to cook his own food.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Bonnie, what was the post about paralysis and it's not polio but similar. Is this in Canada? My father had a bad case of polio. Is this something to do with a drug that was taken for stopping menses?


No, it was on the news that 25 kids in California have developed this unknown polio-like illness, weak & or paralyzed limbs that don't seem to get better with any treatment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB wrote:
> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!
> 
> Now Lurker really saw some moves. Already dancing on the ceiling.
> :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it would! I think of all the races I wouldn't have missed  Among a few other things and the people I could meet up with. :wink: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: 
And when you get yours working, stop and pick me up please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope the results are not bad news. Poor Pepper sending calming thoughts his way.


Oh, I agree, poor kitty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


Awe!!! So cute!! And he was getting into it too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I read that as puppies..I guess I have puppies on the brain lately...sigh.


 :mrgreen: Wonder why? lol Hoping that your puppy(ies) join your life soon, they are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Sometimes called water rats but they aren't really rats. They are a European animal. Don't know if there is a U.s similar animal.


Ewe!!! It's too rodent like for me! :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years.
> 
> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!*
> 
> That's a lot of wood.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, what diet?
> Had nice time at knitting.
> Now just going to rest, read, watch tv.
> Tomorrow PLAY ALL DAY!
> TNS prayers for you and Ann.


I'll PM you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

She says she'll send me pictures of the puppies tomorrow. WHY do I have to be so far away?!

Okay, back to knitting...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! What a marathon read to catch up.

Happy Anniversary Gwen & Brantley, hope you have many more

TNS, I hope your friend Ann can be kept pain free & peaceful, I know how hard it is to lose a friend.

Kate, I think Luke gets cuter every time you post photos.

Sorleena, I hope you can manage a visit to your daughter & GKs soon, I would be lost if mine were so far away. I have been missing mine the past 2 weeks as they had a very nasty cold/flu gothrough the house & didn't want to share with us, they shared with the other grandparents & he ended up in hospital with pneumonia.

Kathy, I hope you travel safe tomorrow to the funeral, take care.

Kheinkle glad you missed the worst of the weather in your travels, stay safe.

Ohio Joy, I'm off to dig out my bannock recipe & will get it posted for you.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Not quite caught up yet and will be way behind tomorrow, so stopping for just a minute to say *Happy Anniversary, Gwen and DH!!*.

I'm off with a friend to the Sew Expo at the Puyallup Fairgrounds tomorrow. Of course, it's heavily tilted toward sewing, quilting, and such in the classes, but there are always a number of yarn businesses represented in the market place. I think I might splurge on some Chiagoo needles or some such goodie. I'll come back and catch up with you all on the new tea party.

Also, Kate, I loved the video of Luke's dance! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, I hope it's been a good week. I've had a busy one, or at least it feels like it. I'm moving slow and am stiff though. I wonder if it's the weather. I'll be glad when it warms up. I've been taking a Master Gardener class and it sure is making me crazy waiting for Spring! I've heard that with the cold temps ans frozen Great Lakes we should have a very different Spring. I don't like the sound of that at all, but don't have much choice though. Our son is doing very well in recovery and he will be released tomorrow and stay with his Grandother for a week or two which I'm sure he'll enjoy. It will be a test for him to see if he leaves the alcohol alone. Then he will go to a group home. I sure hope and pray he does well He's so talented with fixing things he could get a good job. 
I'll just keep reading and hope to find out how you all are doing. nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> She says she'll send me pictures of the puppies tomorrow. WHY do I have to be so far away?!
> 
> Okay, back to knitting...


Because New Mexico is beautiful and warmer than up here. How I would love to be there. I'm sure you figured people would come to visit more too. I know you will find a way to get your babies. I can just picture you now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes, do all come over. I promise I do sit and knit quite a lot. Had a lovely day with London Girl, she gave me some wonderful presents, but this is my favourite......


That's brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I never wash mine either. The teens grandma washed mine once, was all I could do to not say anything to her. She also washed my stone wear roaster in soapy water, it was not coated with anything. Needless to say I was not happy that time either.


 :shock: :shock: Not saying anything had to have taken a few inches of your tongue, I know I'd have had to bite down hard not to hit the roof, no matter how well intending they were.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Because New Mexico is beautiful and warmer than up here. How I would love to be there. I'm sure you figured people would come to visit more too. I know you will find a way to get your babies. I can just picture you now.


We just need Kathy to pick them up when she's up that way, time it so she can connect and pass them to David, then I have friends going to AZ for the summer so they could take them that leg... We might have a plan here Sorlenna, don't give up hope.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I shall head to bed. I hope everyone has a good day/night and everything you hoped it would be. Hugs to all!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have only skimmed comments this week as I am not feeling well yet. I do find the different countries approaches to the subject fascinating so I have enjoyed reading what the countries are doing. Hopefully nobody takes offense to this. I so enjoy hearing the similarities and differences in our lives throughout the world. Thanks for sharing.


Sure hope you are feeling much better very soon, especially with as much as you are having to work. 
I agree, it is fascinating. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My friend's mum would iron everything undergarments, socks, dish towels, cloths ect.. I like to iron but I think she went too far.


 :shock: I'd have to agree with you, I think she want over the edge with underwear and socks. I'd have to be desperate for something to kill time with to go that far, even then, I'm sure I have a ball of yarn and a hook or needles somewhere to play with instead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Home and catching up on the KP. I keep falling asleep though! I hope I can stay awake until 8 or 9 so I'll sleep through the night.


Hey Pammie, I haven't gotten to catch any basketball games lately, how's the season going? I know the Spurs were on the Rodeo Road trip with the Rodeo going on in SA but haven't heard anything on them or the Mavs in a quite a while. 
Hope you get some rest, you will be so ready for the year to be over, and here you thought you'd retired.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.



jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years. Wouldn't change a thing!
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Well it is all my dad's fault, he was a very big sifi fan. He talked about a lot of the things that are now reality. I wish he was around to see them. OK so there are a lot of us. :roll: :shock:


LOL!!! It's true though, how many things that have been dreamed up in sifi have become reality, it's almost mind boggling. 
I'm a sifi junkie too, like you didn't already know that. lololol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.


Wonderful that it is helping, it would be great if it would help the other shoulder also, even if he does have to have surgery soon anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm all caught up now so have a great night all, sweet dreams and a happy day tomorrow. 
Hugs!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I seemed to have missed the video of Luke dancing. Can anyone tell me what page it was on?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your son does well with his recovery.
Please share what kinds of things you have learned in your Master Gardener course. I do lots of gardening in our short season but since we are so far north we get very long days, about 19 hrs daylight on the longest days, so it is quite amazing what I can grow.



nittergma said:


> Hello everyone, I hope it's been a good week. I've had a busy one, or at least it feels like it. I'm moving slow and am stiff though. I wonder if it's the weather. I'll be glad when it warms up. I've been taking a Master Gardener class and it sure is making me crazy waiting for Spring! I've heard that with the cold temps ans frozen Great Lakes we should have a very different Spring. I don't like the sound of that at all, but don't have much choice though. Our son is doing very well in recovery and he will be released tomorrow and stay with his Grandother for a week or two which I'm sure he'll enjoy. It will be a test for him to see if he leaves the alcohol alone. Then he will go to a group home. I sure hope and pray he does well He's so talented with fixing things he could get a good job.
> I'll just keep reading and hope to find out how you all are doing. nittergma


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Because New Mexico is beautiful and warmer than up here. How I would love to be there. I'm sure you figured people would come to visit more too. I know you will find a way to get your babies. I can just picture you now.


It's a nice place to visit, but I'm over living here. There is too much missing these days.



Poledra65 said:


> We just need Kathy to pick them up when she's up that way, time it so she can connect and pass them to David, then I have friends going to AZ for the summer so they could take them that leg... We might have a plan here Sorlenna, don't give up hope.


Ha! Doggie convoy! Thanks for the chuckle.



Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve.


That's wonderful to hear. I hope he does get the other one if it's working so well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.


Tell him the surgery is not bad & the miserable constant ache will be gone by the next day. Delbert told me he had no pain from the day after his surgery, I was skeptical but it's true. Wearing this crazy sling for 6 weeks is a pain in the butt & I couldn't lay down to sleep for the first week but I'm sure it is going to be so worth the effort.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, here's the recipe

Bannock

3 cups flour
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons baking powder
3 tablespoons sugar
1/4 cup melted margerine ( traditionally bacon drippings were used)
1 1/2 cups water

Mix flour,salt, sugar & baking powder;pour in margerine & water, stir
Turn out on board & knead about 10 times.
Pat into a circle about 3/4 to1 inch thick
Cook in greased frying pan over medium head about 15 minutes each side.
Serve hot with butter.
Break off pieces or slice.

It can also be baked at 350 for 30 minutes instead
I like to add 1/2 cup raisins.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena,
How long have you lived in New Mexico?

I am thinking somewhere that far south sounds wonderful today. The wind is howling from the north s hard the house is rattling & with wind chill it is -45C.
We went to the city this afternoon & coming home visibility was very poor because of blowing snow.
My son went ice fishing on Turtle Lake today & called his Dad to see if he could make an extension or the ice auger, the ice is so thick the 3 1/2 foot auger will barely cut through. Oh, well, at least no danger the truck will fall through :roll: 

Sam, I think you like to read thrillers, I just tonight finished a book called Trunk Music by Michael Connelly, very good story.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Gwen. And may you have many more!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your son does well with his recovery.
> Please share what kinds of things you have learned in your Master Gardener course. I do lots of gardening in our short season but since we are so far north we get very long days, about 19 hrs daylight on the longest days, so it is quite amazing what I can grow.


 :thumbupn Nittergmas' son.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL! Sorlenna, whatever it takes, we'll get 'er done!!  Or try anyway. 
As long as you giggling a little it is all to the good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena,
> How long have you lived in New Mexico?
> 
> I am thinking somewhere that far south sounds wonderful today. The wind is howling from the north s hard the house is rattling & with wind chill it is -45C.


I've been here 11 years this time (lived here for 4 years, moved, came back). The wind is howling here, too, though of course we are not that cold. This wind will go on for weeks in spring, and sometimes we have visibility issues from blowing dust.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think it's why I like to read so much---words can be used in so many different ways. And, the teachers certainly gave us the foundation and structure of the language.



jheiens said:


> On the other hand, Jeanette, English as we Americans speak it is a living language and changes just naturally occur in meaning, acceptability, usage, etc.
> 
> Some of those changes are useful and many are just laziness.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

We'll keep her in prayer for relief of symptoms. Suggest to her to drink a good amount of water before her treatment, so she'll be hydrated and make it easier to put in IV.
Blessings,
Jodi

quote=purl2diva]Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:

She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.

Barring any adverse reactions, she is due for the second treatment in two weeks and, if all continues to go well, she should feel relief two weeks after the second treatment and then be good for 4-6 months.

She is very brave woman who never complains---please continue to pray for her. We all appreciate your support.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping him in prayers....I'm hoping he does well.



nittergma said:


> Hello everyone, I hope it's been a good week. I've had a busy one, or at least it feels like it. I'm moving slow and am stiff though. I wonder if it's the weather. I'll be glad when it warms up. I've been taking a Master Gardener class and it sure is making me crazy waiting for Spring! I've heard that with the cold temps ans frozen Great Lakes we should have a very different Spring. I don't like the sound of that at all, but don't have much choice though. Our son is doing very well in recovery and he will be released tomorrow and stay with his Grandother for a week or two which I'm sure he'll enjoy. It will be a test for him to see if he leaves the alcohol alone. Then he will go to a group home. I sure hope and pray he does well He's so talented with fixing things he could get a good job.
> I'll just keep reading and hope to find out how you all are doing. nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Michael Connolly's books---I'll have to look for that one.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena,
> How long have you lived in New Mexico?
> 
> I am thinking somewhere that far south sounds wonderful today. The wind is howling from the north s hard the house is rattling & with wind chill it is -45C.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Purl2diva,
Sorry your poor DIL is having trouble with the infusions.
I agree with Jodi, drinking lots will help plump up her veins. Does she only have to have 2 treatments? If she has to have more than that, would they consider giving her a port like they do for chemo? That is crazy to be poked so many times.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tomorrow's a work day, so I'm off to bed. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

thewren said:


> drive safe Kathy - hopefully the roads will be clear. --- sam


I second Sam's comment, Kathy"............Drive safely!


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Eyes are crossed, can't read another word. Good night my KT P friends. Blessings to all who need comfort.
Jodi


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!


What a doll. He can be my partner any time...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them. 
Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. Hope it's temporary and you're soon right as rain!
> Junek


Pacer, I second that! Hope today will find you 'in the pink'


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


Sorry about the slow progress, but it sounds like he is slowly progressing. The Parkinson's is clearly limiting him as well unfortunately. Some rehab sounds like a good idea-and you never know they might come up with things that help you in the long term as well.
I'm sure those you haven't commented to will accept that- you have more important issues to deal with. Thanks for keeping us updated though.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning from Guernsey. Were in for a stormy day I think. It hailed so hard in the night that it woke both of us, just had a short rain shower and the wind is getting up. Oh well, could be a lot worse.
Thank you everyone for your kind words and wishes for Ann (and me). It does make it a bit easier to have support from all of you. 
Did anyone over here see the Northern Lights last night? We didn't but the news says they were seen as far south as South Wales and Southern England. 
Off to get things done now so TTFN.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, the sun is just trying to come out amd Mr and Mrs Robin are waiting for their breakfast.

Need to get some shopping done this morning as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow and then I'm doing a family Sunday lunch. I also need to set the weaving loom up for Little Madam.

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and a special big Friday hug to all.

Friday photos.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

SAM.... I bought a box of pop tarts today and just had one with icecream. Very nice. How much do they cost there? I paid $5.99. It will be just a treat at that price for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> They will both tell you they can't keep a secret. If you want to make sure they tell someone some thing start with "don't tell". :roll:
> Speaking of those two they were here on sunday and built a little snowman. All by themselves, they were so excited. DJ had me take a pic so I could send it to her favorite friend that doesn't have snow.


They sure like they are having lots of fun!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope you will be posting photos of the baby shower. Good luck with it.


I will and thanks, I may need it. LOL I was talking to DS a few nights ago on the phone and he said... will she even turn up??
Ha ha not funny.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Up and have my coffee. Snowing out  but feeling better, Dr. Changed Meds. And I have just started taking it, low dose, so we will try this one and see. Praying for all that today's blessings bring joy peace strength comfort and filled with LOVE. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I hope the lower dose will suit you better. You are doing well and good to hear you feel better. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


Wow, you did a fantastic job. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Given the experiences many of you have posted about problems with your afghan squares, I will assume that none of you will be surprised that I have discovered one of my squares done in a rib stitch needs to be redone.
> 
> The ribbing has drawn inward in both directions and the square is now too small all around.
> 
> ...


 :shock:  Good luck is all I can say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is just trying to come out amd Mr and Mrs Robin are waiting for their breakfast.
> 
> Need to get some shopping done this morning as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow and then I'm doing a family Sunday lunch. I also need to set the weaving loom up for Little Madam.
> 
> ...


Darn it I've missed out on the hug! It is Saturday here by 12 minutes. I had a very weary day yesterday- did not get much done other than cooking my stuffed peppers- they were delicious, even though I completely forgot to put any onion in the stuffing! My carport is full of my friends belongings, took about 7 loads in their van, so it is a LOT of stuff. I've slept three hours, but need to go and rest again. Ringo has taken to staying in my room and spreading himself out over the whole width of the bed- he likes my sheep skin. Just having some Olbas tea because my throat is a little raw. I want to make up some 'stuffing' and just bake it- if the bread crumbs work as I hope, I will also use quinoa, which I have decided I really like! It was raining earlier (needed it).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Only up to page 138. Bedtime for me and may read a little bit.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Than you, Bonnie, for the fried bannock recipe. It sounds very much like one of my scone recipes. Will need to try it out soon. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Nittergma--sure hope you DS will find that he has the strength and the will to overcome his addictions. One hour at a time, one day at a time is the only way, I'm told, is the only way to walk that road. 

Can I be of help to you? 

Hope you are enjoying the Master Gardener's class. Every day we wake up puts us one day closer to spring. Warm weather will eventually get here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.


Since I'm having ongoing shoulder pain, I can so sympathize with Brantley. Especially since he has such physical work. I'm so glad to hear the shot is working and hope it helps the other shoulder as much as this one.
I'm thinking I might have to go back to the dr. for another shot in my shoulder...it's been about 4 months so I can probably get one. But trying to avoid it.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


That's good news that Ray is steadily improving. With you having treatments coming up, it's probably a good thing for him to go into rehab. We want you both to be healthy and happy.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning from Guernsey. Were in for a stormy day I think. It hailed so hard in the night that it woke both of us, just had a short rain shower and the wind is getting up. Oh well, could be a lot worse.
> Thank you everyone for your kind words and wishes for Ann (and me). It does make it a bit easier to have support from all of you.
> Did anyone over here see the Northern Lights last night? We didn't but the news says they were seen as far south as South Wales and Southern England.
> Off to get things done now so TTFN.


I think it would be wonderful to see the Northern Lights. Unfortunately, I'm too far south ....I think we're about far south as Madrid Spain so we'll never see them
Keeping you and Ann in my prayers. It's so very hard to lose a friend.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is just trying to come out amd Mr and Mrs Robin are waiting for their breakfast.
> 
> Need to get some shopping done this morning as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow and then I'm doing a family Sunday lunch. I also need to set the weaving loom up for Little Madam.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers continue...hang in there--glad there is progress being made.



Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We just need Kathy to pick them up when she's up that way, time it so she can connect and pass them to David, then I have friends going to AZ for the summer so they could take them that leg... We might have a plan here Sorlenna, don't give up hope.


Wow, where there's a will, there's a way. KTP to the rescue. If it's not sharp needles, it's have van and have DH with truck, will travel with puppies. I take it you would want to go with DH on that one. :roll:

Pacer, hope you are feeling better soon dear. Sorry you have been under the weather. I think there is one dilly of a cold going around. DH lost his voice when he was giving a workshop but he got it back for the second day and I started with an earache, but am fighting it off. Yay. Hard when you are working so much to get the rest you need, but do try when you can to get some rest and sleep. :wink: Hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I will and thanks, I may need it. LOL I was talking to DS a few nights ago on the phone and he said... will she even turn up??
> Ha ha not funny.


I say she will be there because she knows this is for her and the baby.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> SAM.... I bought a box of pop tarts today and just had one with icecream. Very nice. How much do they cost there? I paid $5.99. It will be just a treat at that price for me.


Wow. I hate it when they are selling for $2.99 for a box of 12. I try to wait until there is a sale on them and only then do I buy any.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darn it I've missed out on the hug! It is Saturday here by 12 minutes. I had a very weary day yesterday- did not get much done other than cooking my stuffed peppers- they were delicious, even though I completely forgot to put any onion in the stuffing! My carport is full of my friends belongings, took about 7 loads in their van, so it is a LOT of stuff. I've slept three hours, but need to go and rest again. Ringo has taken to staying in my room and spreading himself out over the whole width of the bed- he likes my sheep skin. Just having some Olbas tea because my throat is a little raw. I want to make up some 'stuffing' and just bake it- if the bread crumbs work as I hope, I will also use quinoa, which I have decided I really like! It was raining earlier (needed it).


Julie...we always have a hug for you and everyone else. 
{{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: I'd have to agree with you, I think she want over the edge with underwear and socks. I'd have to be desperate for something to kill time with to go that far, even then, I'm sure I have a ball of yarn and a hook or needles somewhere to play with instead.


I used to have to iron my dad's boxer shorts. Of course that was before the wash and wear softer fabrics of today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.


21 yrs. Congratulations Hon. I know I wished you a Happy Anniversary but hadn't seen how many years.

That is so wonderful that the shot helped DH. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope he can get it in the other shoulder. I can't see why they would refuse them. Oh my, he broke his back. Does he suffer from it in any way now??
Also, did the lasik surgery make a difference? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, where there's a will, there's a way. KTP to the rescue. If it's not sharp needles, it's have van and have DH with truck, will travel with puppies. I take it you would want to go with DH on that one. :roll:
> 
> Pacer, hope you are feeling better soon dear. Sorry you have been under the weather. I think there is one dilly of a cold going around. DH lost his voice when he was giving a workshop but he got it back for the second day and I started with an earache, but am fighting it off. Yay. Hard when you are working so much to get the rest you need, but do try when you can to get some rest and sleep. :wink: Hugs


Thanks. I am doing a bit better. Still having some pressure on around one cheek bone and sometimes around the eye. I do sleep well as I take a nighttime cold medicine. The daytime medicine has been less effective so by the mid day I have had pain in my head that was bringing me to tears. I haven't gone to the gym to workout for 2 weeks now. I am hoping to go back next week. I could probably try today, but thought I should try to rest up and get better instead. My ears and throat have been fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am doing a bit better. Still having some pressure on around one cheek bone and sometimes around the eye. I do sleep well as I take a nighttime cold medicine. The daytime medicine has been less effective so by the mid day I have had pain in my head that was bringing me to tears. I haven't gone to the gym to workout for 2 weeks now. I am hoping to go back next week. I could probably try today, but thought I should try to rest up and get better instead. My ears and throat have been fine.


Yes, sometimes the body needs some rest to heal so a hard workout might not be right till you are feeling better as you need that energy for healing. Maybe some stretching would be therapeutic, but nothing strenuous. Sounds like this one really hit your sinuses. Should be over soon since it has been 2 weeks already. Must seem like forever. :roll: Here's to better days.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


It will be good to have him go to a rehab center first. It will give you a bit more time to recover from your own surgery. Any word on your own treatment. Praying for both of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! It's true though, how many things that have been dreamed up in sifi have become reality, it's almost mind boggling.
> I'm a sifi junkie too, like you didn't already know that. lololol


We always loved si-fi also and we are amazed at all the things already true. Of course many writers even took situations that had already happened and set them in the future so they could be accepted as not being critical of governments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena,
> How long have you lived in New Mexico?
> 
> I am thinking somewhere that far south sounds wonderful today. The wind is howling from the north s hard the house is rattling & with wind chill it is -45C.
> ...


Oh Bonnie, -45C with wind chill. Brrrrrrrrrr. I'll bet the kids up where you are don't run around with bare legs in this weather. Did your son catch any fish? Yes, at over 3 1/2 ft., no danger of falling through. Glad you made it home safely as whiteouts are no fun and quite stressful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie...we always have a hug for you and everyone else.
> {{{{{{{Group Hug}}}}}}}}}}


It is just my inevitable awareness of the dateline- we went through the ceremony on deck with some scruffy character coming up on deck- probably Old Father Time, I think he was shaved in a lather of soap suds- but have only a hazy memory of it when we officially passed from yesterday to tomorrow- when I went to Britain in 2011, I was on the other leg- travelling through Dubai and back. 
However, thanks so much for the Hug! And lets have another one for good measure!
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Still playing 'catch up' I love the pics of the stormy skies. And a happy ( belated ) birthday to Glennys2! I don't know where the days have gone it seems I've been so busy but not sure with what!
> Continue prayers for our son, he is in a recovery clinic and is headed for a new place to live. Hope he turns his life around.
> I've tried hush puppies (food) and tongue sandwiches too and don't care for either one.
> I'm headed to bed soon. Good night all. nittergma


I missed this post. Continued prayers coming for your son. Wonderful that he went to a recovery clinic and I pray he does turn his life around. Big Hugs dear. I know there is a lot more pain in this than can be expressed in one post. Please take care of you and try and turn it over so you don't ruin your health. Thinking of you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


Prayers going up for you both


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, the sun is just trying to come out amd Mr and Mrs Robin are waiting for their breakfast.
> 
> Need to get some shopping done this morning as the gks are coming to stay tomorrow and then I'm doing a family Sunday lunch. I also need to set the weaving loom up for Little Madam.
> 
> ...


So lovely, a touch of spring. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> And when you get yours working, stop and pick me up please.


For sure what an adventure that would be.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just my inevitable awareness of the dateline- we went through the ceremony on deck with some scruffy character coming up on deck- probably Old Father Time, I think he was shaved in a lather of soap suds- but have only a hazy memory of it when we officially passed from yesterday to tomorrow- when I went to Britain in 2011, I was on the other leg- travelling through Dubai and back.
> However, thanks so much for the Hug! And lets have another one for good measure!
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


I'm in


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> I'm in


That is great! good to join in on hugs!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I woke up to -10 degrees without a windchill. It is now up to -8 degrees. Not warming up very fast. We were warned a week ago to run our water as the ground level is frozen below where the pipes run. They say if the pipes burst it could take 3-4 weeks to get them repaired. 

The most recent update on Faith is that she is eating part of her meals now and tube feeding the rest. She has now picked up the sickness that her 18 month old sister has RSV. As Faith's immune system does not work well she is on strong antibiotics to fight this. Her sister, Bella is one drug away from IV antibiotics as she has been fighting this for 3 weeks now. Faith has CVID known as common variable immune deficiency and she also has rheumatoid arthritis and lung and gastrointestinal issues. The last three are a result of long term treatments for the immune disease. Her condition is rare and so the doctors try everything they can to give her quality life. Bella has just undergone testing that has been sent to Mayo clinic for results. Doctors are suspicious that she may have the same problem as Faith has. What an awful thought for that family. I have not offered to do any food for that family and won't until I am feeling well again. I will not go over there and expose them to any other illnesses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:
> 
> She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
> She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.
> ...


Here's hoping she gets her life back. I know I posted on this before but wanted to add I am still thinking of her and sending healing wishes for her. Hope some relief comes even sooner than expected. :thumbup: :thumbup: Can't wait to hear the good news!!!!! I know it will be good news.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I woke up to -10 degrees without a windchill. It is now up to -8 degrees. Not warming up very fast. We were warned a week ago to run our water as the ground level is frozen below where the pipes run. They say if the pipes burst it could take 3-4 weeks to get them repaired.
> 
> The most recent update on Faith is that she is eating part of her meals now and tube feeding the rest. She has now picked up the sickness that her 18 month old sister has RSV. As Faith's immune system does not work well she is on strong antibiotics to fight this. Her sister, Bella is one drug away from IV antibiotics as she has been fighting this for 3 weeks now. Faith has CVID known as common variable immune deficiency and she also has rheumatoid arthritis and lung and gastrointestinal issues. The last three are a result of long term treatments for the immune disease. Her condition is rare and so the doctors try everything they can to give her quality life. Bella has just undergone testing that has been sent to Mayo clinic for results. Doctors are suspicious that she may have the same problem as Faith has. What an awful thought for that family. I have not offered to do any food for that family and won't until I am feeling well again. I will not go over there and expose them to any other illnesses.


It is so sad, when those so young are fighting such battles just to live. Wise thinking Pacer- don't want to add another ailment in to the mix they are already encountering...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is much warmer than it was when I got up. It is currently -17.7C/0F at 9:37am. Have been puttering around cleaning out cupboards. 

Today's coffee and a view of what it was like driving yesterday for most of the day. Was 15-20 mph for nearly 32km/20 miles, ,not fun at all. 

HUGS for everyone and healing energy for those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That reminds me, I spoke with Marge Whaples, again, recently, she asked for her good wishes to be sent to everyone, and said again how much she misses being on the KTP. Her health lately, has not been good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I have missed so much. Someone PM me if there is something vital I should know. Have only read the last few pages today.
> 
> Had a cross-stitch marathon. Barely took time to eat but I finished my cross-stitch and good thing as we put them together last night. I would have preferred a beginner course, but this was one where you just join in where they are. I asked if they had a beginner course and they don't, but now I am no longer a beginner thanks to you folks and You Tube. Sure came up with lots of questions but class is so busy and we are so busy doing things that it isn't really best for a beginner, but I made it. Phew! I even had to sew last night, which I haven't done in years. We made our own cording from floss with this device that looks like a stick blender. Love the results. Now my flat cross-stitch is a decoration, but could also be a really neat pin-cushion:


You did a beautiful job! It looks great.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwennie, love the photo showing part of the area around where you live. So nice to have trees, but good to get rid of the ones that are dangerous and to get use out of what is left over.

I'm sure your lunch at Outback was great. They do a nice job and yes, we even find enough sides there to enjoy our meals too. Great that you are enjoying Downton Abbey and hope you can get it worked out to play the computer on the tv. I would like to do that too, so let me know how it works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is much warmer than it was when I got up. It is currently -17.7C/0F at 9:37am. Have been puttering around cleaning out cupboards.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of what it was like driving yesterday for most of the day. Was 15-20 mph for nearly 32km/20 miles, ,not fun at all.
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy for those in need.


Did you manage to do all you had planned? BTW it is March now, here and officially autumn!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> You did a beautiful job! It looks great.


Thanks so much tami. I'm hoping to do more. I think I need another lifetime since I am getting such a late start at all the things I love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fortunately he does not have any problems associated with the broken back; thank God! The lasik surgery did wonders. Prior to having it done he had been wearing glasses that were about 1/4 inch thick and they told him they could not increase his prescription any more. After the surgery he could read without glasses at all. He still wears glasses but they are not so thick and heavy. At the time, though the ophthalmologist had said he was legally blind the insurance considered the surgery cosmetic; isn't that ridiculous! Anyway, he has been quite happy with the surgery and it was done close to 17/18 years ago.



Angora1 said:


> 21 yrs. Congratulations Hon. I know I wished you a Happy Anniversary but hadn't seen how many years.
> 
> That is so wonderful that the shot helped DH. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope he can get it in the other shoulder. I can't see why they would refuse them. Oh my, he broke his back. Does he suffer from it in any way now??
> Also, did the lasik surgery make a difference? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Patches39 said:


> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hurray!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you have been ill. I do hope you recover soon.


pacer said:


> Thanks. I am doing a bit better. Still having some pressure on around one cheek bone and sometimes around the eye. I do sleep well as I take a nighttime cold medicine. The daytime medicine has been less effective so by the mid day I have had pain in my head that was bringing me to tears. I haven't gone to the gym to workout for 2 weeks now. I am hoping to go back next week. I could probably try today, but thought I should try to rest up and get better instead. My ears and throat have been fine.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you manage to do all you had planned? BTW it is March now, here and officially autumn!


Hello Julie :thumbup: Guess I can say good morning but it is the wee hours for sure. You are up early. Must be all that bread baking and now your body is trained. Your friends are lucky you let them keep things in your car port. Quite a nice thing for them as it is a problem when you have to be out before you have your new place. Here's hoping you get good new neighbors.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto (ie. Railyn & DH) Be sure to also take care of yourself Marilyn. Rehab sounds like a good thing for DH.


Patches39 said:


> Prayers going up for you both


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is what they used for the cording in class. Might be a little expensive unless you were going to use it a lot. Makes up a cord in less than a minute:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lacis-Battery-Operated-Fringe-Twister/dp/B00172Q2PC/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1393432448&sr=1-1&keywords=cord+maker


If you want one like this, try ebay. Otherwise the drill works!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I spoke with Marge Whaples, again, recently, she asked for her good wishes to be sent to everyone, and said again how much she misses being on the KTP. Her health lately, has not been good.


My thoughts and prayers for Marge and big hugs too. She has had so much physical suffering and it doesn't seem like there will be an end to it, so big, but gentle hugs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Daralene....Caren's first cup of coffee picture would be a great start to your DH's day!! Sharing the music is a wonderful thing. Just keep pouring it from one cup to another and soon it will be spread around for everyone to enjoy. Have a wonderful day and enjoy exploring so many crafting opportunities.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> If you want one like this, try ebay. Otherwise the drill works!


Wow, it was cheaper at Amazon. Perhaps they go in and check Ebay and then post cheaper than their lowest???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks so much tami. I'm hoping to do more. I think I need another lifetime since I am getting such a late start at all the things I love.


Did you remember to post it on 'other crafts'?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I woke up to -10 degrees without a windchill. It is now up to -8 degrees. Not warming up very fast. We were warned a week ago to run our water as the ground level is frozen below where the pipes run. They say if the pipes burst it could take 3-4 weeks to get them repaired.
> 
> The most recent update on Faith is that she is eating part of her meals now and tube feeding the rest. She has now picked up the sickness that her 18 month old sister has RSV. As Faith's immune system does not work well she is on strong antibiotics to fight this. Her sister, Bella is one drug away from IV antibiotics as she has been fighting this for 3 weeks now. Faith has CVID known as common variable immune deficiency and she also has rheumatoid arthritis and lung and gastrointestinal issues. The last three are a result of long term treatments for the immune disease. Her condition is rare and so the doctors try everything they can to give her quality life. Bella has just undergone testing that has been sent to Mayo clinic for results. Doctors are suspicious that she may have the same problem as Faith has. What an awful thought for that family. I have not offered to do any food for that family and won't until I am feeling well again. I will not go over there and expose them to any other illnesses.


How heartbreaking for so many of the children to be affected. Sad the one has RSV and know with immune system problems it is much worse for her. Prayers and glad the doctors are doing what they can to give her whatever quality of life she can have, but the suffering of the parents must be beyond belief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately he does not have any problems associated with the broken back; thank God! The lasik surgery did wonders. Prior to having it done he had been wearing glasses that were about 1/4 inch thick and they told him they could not increase his prescription any more. After the surgery he could read without glasses at all. He still wears glasses but they are not so thick and heavy. At the time, though the ophthalmologist had said he was legally blind the insurance considered the surgery cosmetic; isn't that ridiculous! Anyway, he has been quite happy with the surgery and it was done close to 17/18 years ago.


So glad Brantley can see! what an anomaly but typical of Insurance Companies to find a way out of any responsibility to pay out what they should!
I do hope he will have the surgery in due course- it is natural to be apprehensive. 
How are you today?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you remember to post it on 'other crafts'?


No, totally forgot. I guess I'm missing so much here I didn't even think of it. Thanks. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It came through 'upside down' but what a lovely clip of 'our boy'!


Well you are down under! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh Bonnie, -45C with wind chill. Brrrrrrrrrr. I'll bet the kids up where you are don't run around with bare legs in this weather. Did your son catch any fish? Yes, at over 3 1/2 ft., no danger of falling through. Glad you made it home safely as whiteouts are no fun and quite stressful.


Not many shorts out & about here although my neighbors son used to/still does(he's about 40 now) go in shorts most of the time, was even refused a ride to school on the school bus for improper winter wear. The driver was afraid if the bus broke down he would freeze. 
Yes, DS got fish, always seems to come home with enough for a meal or 2


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope you had a lovely anniversary Gwen. Here's to many more!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> KateB wrote:
> Luke just loves music and gave us a performance of 'expressive dance' today!
> 
> Now Lurker really saw some moves. Already dancing on the ceiling.
> :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fortunately he does not have any problems associated with the broken back; thank God! The lasik surgery did wonders. Prior to having it done he had been wearing glasses that were about 1/4 inch thick and they told him they could not increase his prescription any more. After the surgery he could read without glasses at all. He still wears glasses but they are not so thick and heavy. At the time, though the ophthalmologist had said he was legally blind the insurance considered the surgery cosmetic; isn't that ridiculous! Anyway, he has been quite happy with the surgery and it was done close to 17/18 years ago.


Amazing no leftover problems. Yes, that is one to be thankful for.
Great news that this surgery works so well but it is something when the insurance considers it cosmetic. After all, who can tell? Perhaps they think it is because you don't have to wear glasses, but many who have it still wear glasses for reading. Anything to get out of paying. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: Ridiculous, but so glad it worked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Daralene....Caren's first cup of coffee picture would be a great start to your DH's day!! Sharing the music is a wonderful thing. Just keep pouring it from one cup to another and soon it will be spread around for everyone to enjoy. Have a wonderful day and enjoy exploring so many crafting opportunities.


I have to go searching for that. Somehow I have missed some pages I guess. Be back after I search.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hello Julie :thumbup: Guess I can say good morning but it is the wee hours for sure. You are up early. Must be all that bread baking and now your body is trained. Your friends are lucky you let them keep things in your car port. Quite a nice thing for them as it is a problem when you have to be out before you have your new place. Here's hoping you get good new neighbors.


They are around the corner (or were) so I am unlikely to see the new people! Yes I am sure it is the years of bread-making- this morning I made my stuffing mix and baked it, and actually quite glad of the warmth from the oven, it has brought the inside temperature up to 21.9 degrees- I must feed Ringo and will head back to bed to rest a bit- it is 4 am., BTW. And with no-one to interact with in the evenings- and seldom anything worth watching on the telly remember I do go to bed exceptionally early!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Picked up a package of sweet potato muffin mix when at the grist mill in North Georgia last Saturday. Made a batch p this morning and OMG they were so good.
Wish I had a recipe to post but as I said it was a mix that I only added milk & eggs.

Nice surprise...just had a call from oncologist and when I go for my check up on the 11th they've decided I can wait a year before having to have a PET scan....yippee!!! Only a little over a year until I'm considered cancer free. 

I'm off to do some knitting. Prayers and hugs for all; especially those with illness.

Oh, Julie did I misread something? Are you moving to a new house?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Daralene....Caren's first cup of coffee picture would be a great start to your DH's day!! Sharing the music is a wonderful thing. Just keep pouring it from one cup to another and soon it will be spread around for everyone to enjoy. Have a wonderful day and enjoy exploring so many crafting opportunities.


You are so right Pacer.

Caren, that is the perfect cupa' for DH for sure. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Marge and big hugs too. She has had so much physical suffering and it doesn't seem like there will be an end to it, so big, but gentle hugs.


She does not have much hope for improvement- says quite candidly she thinks it is her lot, till she leaves this Earth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Picked up a package of sweet potato muffin mix when at the grist mill in North Georgia last Saturday. Made a batch p this morning and OMG they were so good.
> Wish I had a recipe to post but as I said it was a mix that I only added milk & eggs.
> 
> Nice surprise...just had a call from oncologist and when I go for my check up on the 11th they've decided I can wait a year before having to have a PET scan....yippee!!! Only a little over a year until I'm considered cancer free.
> ...


Can't even begin to tell you how happy that makes me.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She does not have much hope for improvement- says quite candidly she thinks it is her lot, till she leaves this Earth.


  That is quite sad. The courage with which some people face each day is amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, Julie did I misread something? Are you moving to a new house?


You misread...possibly my post. Julie's neighbors are moving.
Edit/ Around the corner neighbors.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hello everyone, I hope it's been a good week. I've had a busy one, or at least it feels like it. I'm moving slow and am stiff though. I wonder if it's the weather. I'll be glad when it warms up. I've been taking a Master Gardener class and it sure is making me crazy waiting for Spring! I've heard that with the cold temps ans frozen Great Lakes we should have a very different Spring. I don't like the sound of that at all, but don't have much choice though. Our son is doing very well in recovery and he will be released tomorrow and stay with his Grandother for a week or two which I'm sure he'll enjoy. It will be a test for him to see if he leaves the alcohol alone. Then he will go to a group home. I sure hope and pray he does well He's so talented with fixing things he could get a good job.
> I'll just keep reading and hope to find out how you all are doing. nittergma


Hope you feel less stiff as the weather heats up (soon hopefully!) and that your son makes it through this tough time for him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is quite sad. The courage with which some people face each day is amazing.


she is very brave, and copes with much of the care aspects herself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Did you manage to do all you had planned? BTW it is March now, here and officially autumn!


I din't get everything done but the things that were left out were not important. I am going to try the dessert I've been trying to duplicate one more time. If I can't I will give up for a while and try again at a later date. I have decided that the cupboards need to be done first.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are around the corner (or were) so I am unlikely to see the new people! Yes I am sure it is the years of bread-making- this morning I made my stuffing mix and baked it, and actually quite glad of the warmth from the oven, it has brought the inside temperature up to 21.9 degrees- I must feed Ringo and will head back to bed to rest a bit- it is 4 am., BTW. And with no-one to interact with in the evenings- and seldom anything worth watching on the telly remember I do go to bed exceptionally early!


I see, so these aren't the next door neighbors that cut down your flowers. Got it. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gwen! I certainly do hope never to have to move now- or at such an advanced age that everyone will help me out, if it were ever to come to that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I din't get everything done but the things that were left out were not important. I am going to try the dessert I've been trying to duplicate one more time. If I can't I will give up for a while and try again at a later date. I have decided that the cupboards need to be done first.


My fridge is telling me it needs attention!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> she is very brave, and copes with much of the care aspects herself.


That has to be difficult. Getting in house care is quite expensive I imagine. I can't imagine how many people in need there must be out there. She is one we know of but we could multiply it unimaginable numbers, I am sure.

Poledra is one who helps, so her MIL is not alone, but when one doesn't have a sweetheart like her in their life it has to be so hard.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.


That is good news. Must be such a relief to him to have even a lessening of the pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Guess it is Good Afternoon for you Kate. It is sunny here but only 5f/-15c, Brrrrrrr, but still nice to see the sun. No daffodils or crocuses here yet. I think I want to move somewhere warmer.

Edit, another report said it is now 14f/-10c. Sun is warming things up. Well I wouldn't exactly call that warm.

Wait, didn't I say I was getting off to work. LOL :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I seemed to have missed the video of Luke dancing. Can anyone tell me what page it was on?


It's on page 159 Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I see, so these aren't the next door neighbors that cut down your flowers. Got it. :thumbup:


Anna has learned that I am quite amenable IF she asks first. Yesterday I lent her my lovely little English Ladies' Spade and she gardened away to her hearts content with it! And made me some Samoan Sop-a suey for my tea. So we are learning each other's boundaries- Not like the one straight in front who looks like she has a mouth full of acid every time she sees me. ( this was because I had got angry when they were blocking my access)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


Morning dear and glad to see our golden ray. Waiting for the laugh with the sarcasm. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn, glad things are progressing for Ray, hope things continue well. As the others have said, rehab is probably a good idea, with your upcoming treatments you don't need the added stress of over working yourself. Take care.

Pacer, hope you are on the mend soon, sinus trouble is so painful. Have you tried Japanese mint oil? I find it an amazing cure for sinusitis. PM me if you want/need more info.

Caren, glad you made it home safe from your travels, I hate travelling when I can't see & there are so many fools on the road who think it OK to pass if you are driving slow. It amazes me there are not more accidents.

Gwen, glad you had good news from the oncologist, it will be such a relief when you reach the 5 year mark.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That has to be difficult. Getting in house care is quite expensive I imagine. I can't imagine how many people in need there must be out there. She is one we know of but we could multiply it unimaginable numbers, I am sure.
> 
> Poledra is one who helps, so her MIL is not alone, but when one doesn't have a sweetheart like her in their life it has to be so hard.


There are also the belief system issues to complicate matters- but her most important expense is the meds. that keep life bearable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anna has learned that I am quite amenable IF she asks first. Yesterday I lent her my lovely little English Ladies' Spade and she gardened away to her hearts content with it! And made me some Samoan Sop-a suey for my tea. So we are learning each other's boundaries- Not like the one straight in front who looks like she has a mouth full of acid every time she sees me. ( this was because I had got angry when they were blocking my access)


Glad it is working well with Anna.

Funny how the one that is at fault finds a way of blaming the victim. Hmmmm. Bet they learned that one early. Reminds me of when someone asks a child who wet their pants, (silly thing to do) and they blame their brother or sister. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


The expression is priceless!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


So glad that Ray is improving, a slow but steady recovery would be a good thing, it has to be hard on you both. How are you doing through all this? Take care and get the rest you need also. 
Hugs and keeping you both in prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


Too cute! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't believe the time. Fun chatting but I'd best get off before I have nothing done and run out of energy. Gorgeous with sunshine today. My one orchid that was a broken off piece is just in water and can you believe it is going to flower. My purple ones are still in bloom that I showed the other day and the little mini chocolate ones are trying blooming again just 2 months later and I don't even really know what I am doing. I just feed and water them. I'm getting such joy from them and although the mini chocolate ones are from the orchid show, the others are just from the grocery store. Now I have flowers for months before they die off instead of cut flowers for a week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Glad it is working well with Anna. Funny how the one that is at fault finds a way of blaming the victim. Hmmmm. Bet they learned that one early. Reminds me of when someone asks a child who wet their pants, (silly thing to do) and they blame their brother or sister. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


That is one way to picture it! I am sure a lot of the problem revolves around the frequent overnight visits from the ex-policeman man friend- I don't share her taste in men! I sort of hope she may move out one day too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


Glad to hear that DH is progressing and very pleased that you realise that you can't look after him yourself just now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


Thank you so much for letting us know how DH is. Yes, it sounds like rehab is definitely the best scenario for now. Please take care of yourself too but I know it is hard as you are going through your own treatment and yet your attention is focused on DH. Hugs and prayers for both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> SAM.... I bought a box of pop tarts today and just had one with icecream. Very nice. How much do they cost there? I paid $5.99. It will be just a treat at that price for me.


Don't know if Sam answered, but they don't cost near that here, I think at Walmart they are around $2.89 I get Natures Path all natural pop tarts for $3 something.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Darn it I've missed out on the hug! It is Saturday here by 12 minutes. I had a very weary day yesterday- did not get much done other than cooking my stuffed peppers- they were delicious, even though I completely forgot to put any onion in the stuffing! My carport is full of my friends belongings, took about 7 loads in their van, so it is a LOT of stuff. I've slept three hours, but need to go and rest again. Ringo has taken to staying in my room and spreading himself out over the whole width of the bed- he likes my sheep skin. Just having some Olbas tea because my throat is a little raw. I want to make up some 'stuffing' and just bake it- if the bread crumbs work as I hope, I will also use quinoa, which I have decided I really like! It was raining earlier (needed it).


Here's another one for you. {{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Brilliant news! So pleased for you that things are on the up. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is one way to picture it! I am sure a lot of the problem revolves around the frequent overnight visits from the ex-policeman man friend- I don't share her taste in men! I sort of hope she may move out one day too!


Yes, the way she has turned out, that would be nice. It is not pleasant facing someone like that when you meet outside.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is much warmer than it was when I got up. It is currently -17.7C/0F at 9:37am. Have been puttering around cleaning out cupboards.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of what it was like driving yesterday for most of the day. Was 15-20 mph for nearly 32km/20 miles, ,not fun at all.
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy for those in need.


Love cups, music is always nice, soopy has my bio, lol.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I spoke with Marge Whaples, again, recently, she asked for her good wishes to be sent to everyone, and said again how much she misses being on the KTP. Her health lately, has not been good.


Sorry about her health issues, but good to get news of Marge nonetheless. Thanks, Julie.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I spoke with Marge Whaples, again, recently, she asked for her good wishes to be sent to everyone, and said again how much she misses being on the KTP. Her health lately, has not been good.


Will be praying for Marge. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 wrote:
It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.

OK, 3x is a charm and I'm out of here, but just saw Kayes post to Patches and had to let her know I'm happy she is feeling good. It is normal for all of us to go through times like this. Most of us understand from experience and others understand through compassion. So glad you came to us and shared. Big Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My fridge is telling me it needs attention!


I cleaned mine out the other day the teens had containers in there with a bite or two left in them. looks so much better now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For sure what an adventure that would be.


 :XD: :thumbup: The universe had better watch out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Wonderful!!! Here's hoping that you continue to feel so much better, and don't fall asleep with your knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pacer, continued prayers for Faith and her family, I do hope that her little sister doesn't have the same thing, it's just such a sad thing that children, well anyone really, but especially children who haven't had a chance to enjoy life yet, have to go through things like this. 
Hope you are feeling much better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is much warmer than it was when I got up. It is currently -17.7C/0F at 9:37am. Have been puttering around cleaning out cupboards.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of what it was like driving yesterday for most of the day. Was 15-20 mph for nearly 32km/20 miles, ,not fun at all.
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy for those in need.


Love that coffee, the view from the drivers seat, not so much, and driving in it would really suck. Glad you didn't have any problems out there on the roads. 
Hugs!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


  LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I spoke with Marge Whaples, again, recently, she asked for her good wishes to be sent to everyone, and said again how much she misses being on the KTP. Her health lately, has not been good.


Poor Marge, I was really hoping that now that she had her scooter and more mobility, that she'd be doing so much better. Hugs going out to her.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Patches39 wrote:
> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.
> 
> OK, 3x is a charm and I'm out of here, but just saw Kayes post to Patches and had to let her know I'm happy she is feeling good. It is normal for all of us to go through times like this. Most of us understand from experience and others understand through compassion. So glad you came to us and shared. Big Hugs.


As am I


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Guess it is Good Afternoon for you Kate. It is sunny here but only 5f/-15c, Brrrrrrr, but still nice to see the sun. No daffodils or crocuses here yet. I think I want to move somewhere warmer.
> 
> Edit, another report said it is now 14f/-10c. Sun is warming things up. Well I wouldn't exactly call that warm.
> 
> Wait, didn't I say I was getting off to work. LOL :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yes it's almost 4pm here and we've just had more hail! However it's 43F according to my computer so not really cold, especially compared to some of you in the States and Canada! One of our rhodidendron bushes that is in a tub has bloomed already. If I find a break in the showers I'll post a pic.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!!! Here's hoping that you continue to feel so much better, and don't fall asleep with your knitting.


 :lol: hope not :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


I love it :thumbup: :thumbup: Jamie says she loves it too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - That's wonderful news from the oncologist! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all caught up again, and I'd better get my patootie in motion and get dressed in something other than my jammies, Marla will be here in just 15 or so minutes to pick Wicket and myself up so that we can groom up said Wicket. 
See you all later today, hope it's a great one for you all and see you later. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Anna has learned that I am quite amenable IF she asks first. Yesterday I lent her my lovely little English Ladies' Spade and she gardened away to her hearts content with it! And made me some Samoan Sop-a suey for my tea. So we are learning each other's boundaries- Not like the one straight in front who looks like she has a mouth full of acid every time she sees me. ( this was because I had got angry when they were blocking my access)


It is always good when boundaries are respected, makes living close much nicer for everyone. I had to put fences up Then they complained because they could no longer get in the fields.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kaye, love your post re the sarcastic ray of sunshine. Should gift that one to my DD#2.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.


I take progress as progress, even if slower than you expected. I continue to send good thoughts!

Patches, I tried a couple of different things before I found the one that worked--hoping this is the one for you. The news sounds positive, and that's a very good thing!

Julie, you never miss out on a hug--remember, here, it is continuous! 

And WooHoo for you, Gwen, with the good news! :thumbup:

BFF and family were down with that stomach bug. Eesh, so glad none of us have gotten anything this year so far (knock wood). She says they're all feeling better, so I'm glad. I worry when I don't hear from her!

Nittergma, I wish your son all the best, along with all others who are struggling with illness or other issues, Faith and her sister (parents, too), Marge, purl2diva's DDIL.

Caren, I know someone who would adore that Snoopy mug--but I suspect she may already have it. LOL

I got GS's birthday gifts ordered. It's still a couple of weeks away but wanted to be sure they arrive in time. He is really into the Imaginext stuff so I am adding to his castle collection.

Well, I have read up quickly and now must get to work. I'm not sure if I feel any better today but at least not quite so frustrated. I found an error in the pattern conversion last night so will need to frog about six rows--but hey, it's only six rows and in the beginning so it won't be a big deal. It's not like I haven't done a ton of frogging already. :XD:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is much warmer than it was when I got up. It is currently -17.7C/0F at 9:37am. Have been puttering around cleaning out cupboards.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of what it was like driving yesterday for most of the day. Was 15-20 mph for nearly 32km/20 miles, ,not fun at all.
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy for those in need.


Love the coffee and....... the driving conditions, not at all. Glad you got home safely.
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning everyone! PurpleFi, the morning flowers just get better and better, especially here where we have tons of snow on the ground and cold, cold days that seem to be going on and on. The latest is the ground frost is much deeper than usual. Testing has shown it's down as far as eight feet!! I can't imagine when our ground will be warm enough to nurture tomato plants!

Gwen, I bet in your sweet potato muffins, you could use a pumpkin muffin recipe and just sub some mashed sweet potatoes.

Prayers and hugs to everyone where wanted.

Jack has his last maintenance chemo today (unless we learn otherwise,) and then a PET scan coming up to see what's left of the spot in his right lung. 

Caren, always love your "morning coffees." The Peanuts mug would be just perfect for a swimming friend.

No little Simon to play trains with Jack this am; his mom has a bad cold and doesn't want to bring it to Jack


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, glad you made it home safe from your travels, I hate travelling when I can't see & there are so many fools on the road who think it OK to pass if you are driving slow. It amazes me there are not more accidents.
> 
> I am used to driving in white out conditions have done it many times. Where I am the road is mostly open fields so lots of blowing snow except for on very calm days. I put my hazard lights on in white outs that way I can easily be seen. We have a lot of accidents mostly from the military, that are stationed here from the south.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I found the perfect little cheese cakes to make a gifts for parties, christmas ect. KAP :lol: :lol: 
Here is the link to where I found them. signing out for now have to take the son to the doctor, darn sinuses.

http://pagingfunmums.com/2012/12/16/mini-cheesecake-jars-louise/


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Picked up a package of sweet potato muffin mix when at the grist mill in North Georgia last Saturday. Made a batch p this morning and OMG they were so good.
> Wish I had a recipe to post but as I said it was a mix that I only added milk & eggs.
> 
> Nice surprise...just had a call from oncologist and when I go for my check up on the 11th they've decided I can wait a year before having to have a PET scan....yippee!!! Only a little over a year until I'm considered cancer free.
> ...


That is great news, Gwen. I have an acquaintance whose cancer has returned after several years. The treatment is hitting her worse this time.
Praying yours stays gone forever!
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


LOL!!! Good morning, Kaye!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it's almost 4pm here and we've just had more hail! However it's 43F according to my computer so not really cold, especially compared to some of you in the States and Canada! One of our rhodidendron bushes that is in a tub has bloomed already. If I find a break in the showers I'll post a pic.


When you said rhododendron, I was thinking of what we consider rhododendron 'bushes'......
Here's a picture....when my son moved into his house about 30 years ago, there was one at the corner of the house that was as tall as the house...one story!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


So glad to hear from you, Valerie....you've been on my mind and always in my heart.
Prayers for successful surgery.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Good morning from Guernsey. Were in for a stormy day I think. It hailed so hard in the night that it woke both of us, just had a short rain shower and the wind is getting up. Oh well, could be a lot worse.
> Thank you everyone for your kind words and wishes for Ann (and me). It does make it a bit easier to have support from all of you.
> Did anyone over here see the Northern Lights last night? We didn't but the news says they were seen as far south as South Wales and Southern England.
> Off to get things done now so TTFN.


Sadly I didn't see the Northern Lights last night. I can't believe they came so far south. Don't think they were seen in this area - I'll be really mad if they were and I missed them!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When you said rhododendron, I was thinking of what we consider rhododendron 'bushes'......
> Here's a picture....when my son moved into his house about 30 years ago, there was one at the corner of the house that was as tall as the house...one story!
> Junek


Lovely! My mother has a miniature rose we gave her in a pot--she put it outside and it's huge now, too. She's also got a fantastic peony bush. I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear from you, Valerie....you've been on my mind and always in my heart.
> Prayers for successful surgery.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Adding mine as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Here's another one for you. {{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}


why, thank you Kaye! this is much later on in the morning- 6-20 a.m., the new moon has not risen yet- but a large bank of cloud has come in, when I first looked, Venus was very bright, not visible any longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, the way she has turned out, that would be nice. It is not pleasant facing someone like that when you meet outside.


Thank goodness for my yucca, which has almost completely screened the sittingroom window of her house- once I had only to stand to see them- still do see straight into their kitchen when the light is on- at least we don't have a shared wall- as was the situation in my last flat.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I woke up to -10 degrees without a windchill. It is now up to -8 degrees. Not warming up very fast. We were warned a week ago to run our water as the ground level is frozen below where the pipes run. They say if the pipes burst it could take 3-4 weeks to get them repaired.
> 
> The most recent update on Faith is that she is eating part of her meals now and tube feeding the rest. She has now picked up the sickness that her 18 month old sister has RSV. As Faith's immune system does not work well she is on strong antibiotics to fight this. Her sister, Bella is one drug away from IV antibiotics as she has been fighting this for 3 weeks now. Faith has CVID known as common variable immune deficiency and she also has rheumatoid arthritis and lung and gastrointestinal issues. The last three are a result of long term treatments for the immune disease. Her condition is rare and so the doctors try everything they can to give her quality life. Bella has just undergone testing that has been sent to Mayo clinic for results. Doctors are suspicious that she may have the same problem as Faith has. What an awful thought for that family. I have not offered to do any food for that family and won't until I am feeling well again. I will not go over there and expose them to any other illnesses.


Thank you for the update on Faith. What trials that poor family have to deal with! How can one family be so unlucky? I think You're doing the right thing staying away, you would feel dreadful if you passed on any of your bugs. I hope you feel better real soon and I send healing prayers for Faith and her family. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry about her health issues, but good to get news of Marge nonetheless. Thanks, Julie.


Thanks Kate! She always speaks fondly of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Will be praying for Marge. :thumbup:


That is good of you, Jessie! Have you been around long enough to remember when she was able to post? Or is this part of that beautiful caring spirit of yours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I cleaned mine out the other day the teens had containers in there with a bite or two left in them. looks so much better now.


You will be able to fit things in now!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just when I was beginning to hope for Spring, Winter grabbed hold here again! We didn't get as much as many but enough to blow around. I was on the road Thursday morning and wow the roads were terrible! Our pick up has studded tires and weight in the back but it didn't help much. It's been a long while since I've driven in that kind of blowing snow and slippery roads. I used to drive in it all the time too.


NanaCaren said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, glad you made it home safe from your travels, I hate travelling when I can't see & there are so many fools on the road who think it OK to pass if you are driving slow. It amazes me there are not more accidents.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Marge, I was really hoping that now that she had her scooter and more mobility, that she'd be doing so much better. Hugs going out to her.


Still having problems with the way her neighbourhood has changed- and often bed-bound.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still having problems with the way her neighbourhood has changed- and often bed-bound.


I understand that. Our neighborhood has undergone some large shifts as well with so much commerce so close now. Many of the older people are selling and leaving. I don't blame them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it's almost 4pm here and we've just had more hail! However it's 43F according to my computer so not really cold, especially compared to some of you in the States and Canada! One of our rhodidendron bushes that is in a tub has bloomed already. If I find a break in the showers I'll post a pic.


That is lovely! I once had a Himalayan Rhododendron that had little blue flowers (in Christchurch)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen - That's wonderful news from the oncologist! :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have obviously missed some thing, but at least it was a good something!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning!!


Love it!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is always good when boundaries are respected, makes living close much nicer for everyone. I had to put fences up Then they complained because they could no longer get in the fields.


which is ofcourse exactly why the fences were needed- so many will fail to leave gates the way they found them- like closed if open, open if closed. we used occasionally use the electric fence to make our point.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here she is (the black one). She needs a new name, as the one I had picked out was for a boy. The other one will be Peanut!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Sorlenna* love the new avatar! which of the grands is this one? 
I know the hugs do last, it's just I love to be able to read PurpleFi's posts on the SAME day- just part of me being a displaced person!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Can't believe the time. Fun chatting but I'd best get off before I have nothing done and run out of energy. Gorgeous with sunshine today. My one orchid that was a broken off piece is just in water and can you believe it is going to flower. My purple ones are still in bloom that I showed the other day and the little mini chocolate ones are trying blooming again just 2 months later and I don't even really know what I am doing. I just feed and water them. I'm getting such joy from them and although the mini chocolate ones are from the orchid show, the others are just from the grocery store. Now I have flowers for months before they die off instead of cut flowers for a week.


So glad to hear your orchid is going to flower. My "rescue" orchid put out four new leaves higher up the stem last year. Then just recently it started growing two new aerial roots from the same place. I'm wondering if I could cut off this whole new section of leaves and roots and re-pot it and see if it flowers?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I found the perfect little cheese cakes to make a gifts for parties, christmas ect. KAP :lol: :lol:
> Here is the link to where I found them. signing out for now have to take the son to the doctor, darn sinuses.
> 
> http://pagingfunmums.com/2012/12/16/mini-cheesecake-jars-louise/


What a lovely idea! I am saving up jars of interesting shape with metal lids- thinking they would be good for the Mango chutney I hope to make. They should work for this too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


It is so heartening to hear from you- glad you are keeping your spirits up! And that the knitting is progressing well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I understand that. Our neighborhood has undergone some large shifts as well with so much commerce so close now. Many of the older people are selling and leaving. I don't blame them!


Having Industry close, can really change the air you breath!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here she is (the black one). She needs a new name, as the one I had picked out was for a boy. The other one will be Peanut!


does this mean things are working out for you to have them? Ringo came to me in a crate, by air, from the bottom of the North Island.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sorlenna* love the new avatar! which of the grands is this one?
> I know the hugs do last, it's just I love to be able to read PurpleFi's posts on the SAME day- just part of me being a displaced person!


My Grand Boy--the oldest, at nearly 3.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My Grand Boy--the oldest, at nearly 3.


He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> does this mean things are working out for you to have them? Ringo came to me in a crate, by air, from the bottom of the North Island.


I'm determined, at any rate! I do want to look into some transport if I can't get there in the next few weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm determined, at any rate! I do want to look into some transport if I can't get there in the next few weeks.


Air travel does reduce the period of stress for them. Ringo was a bit shell shocked when he got here on a Wednesday, but his Mum had been run over and killed by a truck on the Monday. He was terrified of certain trucks and buses for quite some time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Yaaaay!! All caught up. I finished work at lunchtime and have spent a very lazy afternoon on here.
TNS - just turned on our 6.00pm news and the Northern Lights came as far south as Jersey last night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Air travel does reduce the period of stress for them. Ringo was a bit shell shocked when he got here on a Wednesday, but his Mum had been run over and killed by a truck on the Monday. He was terrified of certain trucks and buses for quite some time.


Oh, bless his heart! Both my doxie and the mixed one (the doggy loves of my life so far) loved to ride. Slinky went cross country with us more than once!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohio Joy, Thanks. We attended a family day on the last 2 Saturdays and in an addition to 2 support groups, one with son ans one without we attended an AA meeting which I'd never been to before. The whole thing was so interesting and a lot to think about. It was suggested we attend Alanon meetings as we will be seeing a lot more of him now, If you know of any in our area that would be helpful. I do remember one thing that was said over and over is "one day, one hour , at a time. It is nice to be part of his life again.


jheiens said:


> Nittergma--sure hope you DS will find that he has the strength and the will to overcome his addictions. One hour at a time, one day at a time is the only way, I'm told, is the only way to walk that road.
> 
> Can I be of help to you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, bless his heart! Both my doxie and the mixed one (the doggy loves of my life so far) loved to ride. Slinky went cross country with us more than once!


People often underestimate dogs in particular- I do so hope it all works out for you, is the one big problem dissolving?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ohio Joy, Thanks. We attended a family day on the last 2 Saturdays and in an addition to 2 support groups, one with son ans one without we attended an AA meeting which I'd never been to before. The whole thing was so interesting and a lot to think about. It was suggested we attend Alanon meetings as we will be seeing a lot more of him now, If you know of any in our area that would be helpful. I do remember one thing that was said over and over is "one day, one hour , at a time. It is nice to be part of his life again.


Do find Al-anon--they worked wonders for me. They should be listed in the phone book.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Ohio Joy, Thanks. We attended a family day on the last 2 Saturdays and in an addition to 2 support groups, one with son ans one without we attended an AA meeting which I'd never been to before. The whole thing was so interesting and a lot to think about. It was suggested we attend Alanon meetings as we will be seeing a lot more of him now, If you know of any in our area that would be helpful. I do remember one thing that was said over and over is "one day, one hour , at a time. It is nice to be part of his life again.


In my case the alcoholics have been my father, and my husband. But I do know what you mean about being back in someone's life- my father cut us out of the loop for a long time. It was so good that I got so close to him after I moved to Auckland in 1992.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> People often underestimate dogs in particular- I do so hope it all works out for you, is the one big problem dissolving?


Not quite. But I have lots of support!

I am considering Maggie, Millie, or Alice for a name. I've also told BFF I will pay for their shots as soon as possible (when we got Slinky, the breeder said he'd had them--he had not--he got parvo and was very lucky to survive, but it cost me $600 in vet bills). I wouldn't expect them to, certainly--they are doing me the hugest favor as it is!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma so glad you are learning more about alcoholism. Alanon will help you with interactions with your son and learning his bad day does not mean you need to have bad day. I hope your son immerses himself in AA. I know no other way for long time sobriety. How do I know. my DH & I both have 37 years of sobriety.
Pacer, do hope you feel better soon.
Sorienna, I'm praying you get your dear puppies soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not quite. But I have lots of support!
> 
> I am considering Maggie, Millie, or Alice for a name. I've also told BFF I will pay for their shots as soon as possible (when we got Slinky, the breeder said he'd had them--he had not--he got parvo and was very lucky to survive, but it cost me $600 in vet bills). I wouldn't expect them to, certainly--they are doing me the hugest favor as it is!


So important they are protected against Parvo- Ringo is OK till next year- just had Leptospirosis shot and kennel cough drops!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am talking throwing. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Hmm better check if one is talking Continental and the other Throwing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So important they are protected against Parvo- Ringo is OK till next year- just had Leptospirosis shot and kennel cough drops!


We suspect that is why Slinky grew up so dumb (bless his heart), as he likely had some brain damage (he was only 4 mos when he had the parvo). He certainly made up for it in sweetness, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We suspect that is why Slinky grew up so dumb (bless his heart), as he likely had some brain damage (he was only 4 mos when he had the parvo). He certainly made up for it in sweetness, though.


I had a puppy that I thought had succumbed to Parvo, but I found out much later that Fale was more of the opinion he had been poisoned- I won't go in to the tale- it is a lengthy one- but quite probable. It is a devastating thing to have happen, what ever the cause. Slinky is SUCH a good name for a Doxie!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a puppy that I thought had succumbed to Parvo, but I found out much later that Fale was more of the opinion he had been poisoned- I won't go in to the tale- it is a lengthy one- but quite probable. It is a devastating thing to have happen, what ever the cause. Slinky is SUCH a good name for a Doxie!


Oh, we had one poisoned when I was young. It was horrid.

The kids named Slinky after the dog in the Toy Story movie. We thought it apt!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, we had one poisoned when I was young. It was horrid.
> 
> The kids named Slinky after the dog in the Toy Story movie. We thought it apt!


I had two black, wild cats for a while- known as Slinky and Malinky after the Linley Dodd character!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely! My mother has a miniature rose we gave her in a pot--she put it outside and it's huge now, too. She's also got a fantastic peony bush. I'd love to have one of those.


When we lived in the country when the children were growing up, there was a whole bed of peonies outside the master bedroom....they were so huge and beautiful. They were probably planted when the house was built in the late 1920's.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here she is (the black one). She needs a new name, as the one I had picked out was for a boy. The other one will be Peanut!


So cute....just smell that puppy breath!!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So cute....just smell that puppy breath!!
> Junek


I can't stop looking at the pictures. LOL I want to reach through the screen and snuggle. A little obsessed, yeah... :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I can't stop looking at the pictures. LOL I want to reach through the screen and snuggle. A little obsessed, yeah... :XD:


You've been waiting and hoping for a long time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yesterday morning (Friday 28th February) Kaikoura.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday morning (Friday 28th February) Kaikoura.


Oh, that is breathtaking!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna,Sassafrass, Julie and Angora for the help and encouragement. Angora, I have looked at the web page and there is a meeting about 20 miles from her and that's definately doable. He has spent the last 10 or so years in a group home and we weren't able to see him much but now we've bee encouraged to visit him at his new place and alanon will be a great resource. ewill have a harder time "pulling the wool over our eyes".


Sorlenna said:


> Do find Al-anon--they worked wonders for me. They should be listed in the phone book.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful picture!


Lurker 2 said:


> You've been waiting and hoping for a long time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> which is ofcourse exactly why the fences were needed- so many will fail to leave gates the way they found them- like closed if open, open if closed. we used occasionally use the electric fence to make our point.


Electric is what I went with too, then the neighbours complained when they got shocked. I found one too many page wire fences being cut to gain access, the reason I changes to electric.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Valerie. So good to know that your spirits are up and the days until surgery are not weighing heavily on you. Fear and anxiety are not good companions for cancer-fighters. Please keep us posted as often as you are able/want to do so. We are praying for a very good outcome.

Much love to you, sister of my heart. I mean it.

Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I had an orchid once that did that. I had a hard time finding info on it but I did read that once they have at least 3 leaves and good roots you can plant it. I'd double check though. Mine never grew 3 leaves before it dried out and died. I don't think I took care of the mother plant though, it sure did look scaggly. don't know if I'll try one again or not. I sure do love them though!


angelam said:


> So glad to hear your orchid is going to flower. My "rescue" orchid put out four new leaves higher up the stem last year. Then just recently it started growing two new aerial roots from the same place. I'm wondering if I could cut off this whole new section of leaves and roots and re-pot it and see if it flowers?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> No you misunderstood me-- Our health care is run by Each Province, but each Province is aided with funds from the Federal Government. We get the same coverage from one end of the country to the other. . However BLue Cross is run by the Provincial Government with, I believe backing from the governemnt too through our taxes. It is run by a Board in each Province and some of the costs of medicines, ambulance services etc. are slightly different throughout each Province. there are 3 different layers here and it depends what level you want. There is a basic level which all of us qualify for, including those who are on welfare. then a second layer and a Plan C which we pay for. We do not get billed for our Alberta (Federal Health care) we do pay so much per month for Blue cross. We pay l25.00 per month for our BLue cross which covers 85% of all our approved meds. between the two of us our meds cost about 600.00 for 3 months (200.0o per month) Our plan is the top one and we are covered for ambulance service - dental work, eye operations and visits with an opthamologist, I had surgery for the cancer on my face, I didn't pay anything , for the doctors visits or surgery. I did have to pay for follow up meds and one was not covered at all. Blue cross has certain meds it doesn't cover. We have to pay for our own Physical therapy now they just stopped paying for it unless it is in the hospital. This has made a big difference - the cuts were because of the recession. I am not saying it is perfect but I sure will never speak against it.
> 
> Pat took our medical army pension when he got out of the service and we pay l5.00 per month for it. It covers 85% of the l5% we pay for our meds with blue cross. There are also some things it covers that Blue cross doesn.t
> 
> ...


~~~Shirley...do not apologize, you did not overstep. This is a new process for the US, and your insights are helpful. It helps to compare your experieince & setup with what we have going down here. Thank you for sharing!

The whole health care issue has been very charged these past few years...and we have developed strong feelings & attitudes about it. It is complicated. We need to exchange ideas & explore....

Again, thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No,,,, I guess a trip to a good meat market is in order..


~~~It would need to be a German one. Teewurst comes in a tube like braunschweiger (sp?) does. It's a soft, smearable meat mixture.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Sorlenna* love the new avatar! which of the grands is this one?
> I know the hugs do last, it's just I love to be able to read PurpleFi's posts on the SAME day- just part of me being a displaced person!


Julie, I've felt like a displaced person for most of my married life. With all the relocations caused by military assignments and the plastics industry, it has always seemed that we were/I am an outsider. When I attempt to make myself useful by contributing to whatever is appropriate for me within the community's or church's needs or goals, help is readily accepted. And that is about as far as any relationship is allowed to grow. It does get old, seeing that we are still seen as ''outsiders.''

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy anniversary Gwenn and Brantly! (Sorry if it's late just read it on a post)


Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary, you crazy kids! :mrgreen:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I had an orchid once that did that. I had a hard time finding info on it but I did read that once they have at least 3 leaves and good roots you can plant it. I'd double check though. Mine never grew 3 leaves before it dried out and died. I don't think I took care of the mother plant though, it sure did look scaggly. don't know if I'll try one again or not. I sure do love them though!


Think I'll give it a try. With my gardening skills it's got two chances! If it does flower I'll post a picture...............and that's another challenge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that is breathtaking!


There was a whole bunch of photos! Very hard to choose.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks Sorlenna,Sassafrass, Julie and Angora for the help and encouragement. Angora, I have looked at the web page and there is a meeting about 20 miles from her and that's definately doable. He has spent the last 10 or so years in a group home and we weren't able to see him much but now we've bee encouraged to visit him at his new place and alanon will be a great resource. ewill have a harder time "pulling the wool over our eyes".


Being in denial, is I think part of the illness/condition, I have known Diabetics handle things, similarly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, what a beautiful picture!


It comes from one of the towns that I was looking into moving to, sadly moves are way beyond my budget!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Electric is what I went with too, then the neighbours complained when they got shocked. I found one too many page wire fences being cut to gain access, the reason I changes to electric.


Fair enough, too. Fencing is not cheap, and is put there for good reason!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who is carly? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have 10 more pages to get caught up on, good grief.
> Well, at least I got things accomplished, the reservations are made for a campsite in Yellowstone and the hotel is reserved for a night in SLC, I just have to go over to the travel agent tomorrow to see about plane tickets to go get Carly when schools out, United has round trip for $256 but I'm thinking going in and getting all the tickets at once might be cheaper and easier. I have to go up and get her and then fly back here, than take her back in August. Should be interesting anyway.
> Well, off to get caught up.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Nittergma--I just Googled Alanon meetings in Geauga county and found one which meets on Tuesday nights at 8:30pm at the Congregational Church on the Square in Burton. The closest in Trumbull/Mahoning is in Youngstown on Mahoning Ave.

Hope this helps. Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm doing an experiment. --- sam

*now is the time*

where did i mess up?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, that is breathtaking!


Exactly my first thought, Sorlenna. Love the puppy's face. So cute!

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Reply to recent comments on healthcare insurance: So many of those young adults who refuse to get any insurance at all will not likely hesitate to run to the emergency rooms at your local hospitals for care that would be handled for less cost by seeing a doctor who knows them and is seen by that doctor or group practice on a regular basis. They are a large part of why it takes you so long to be seen by the ER doctor when you've had an accident of some sort. The facility is tied up by the bad cold or upset tummy that got there before you did. Just my experience.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I worked with Dr. Boyd back in the early 70s on the establishment of trauma centers and the development of using triage in ERs. Your situation should not be occurring too much these days because most hospitals now employ triage (sorting by medical need). The knowledge gained in WWII & the Korean War have been applied pretty much universally in hospitals of today...how to deal with trauma cases. I hope your experience was not recent....that most definitely should not be the case! If so, I might consider another hospital. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, I've felt like a displaced person for most of my married life. With all the relocations caused by military assignments and the plastics industry, it has always seemed that we were/I am an outsider. When I attempt to make myself useful by contributing to whatever is appropriate for me within the community's or church's needs or goals, help is readily accepted. And that is about as far as any relationship is allowed to grow. It does get old, seeing that we are still seen as ''outsiders.''
> 
> Ohio Joy


One does grow used to it, as I am sure you are aware- but it is difficult, too. This is why I am so grateful for the support and caring I get from the Samoan Congregation with whom I go to Church. I have just had a visit, from the two ladies that have me as part of their responsibility to visit each month- can't ask better than that- 1st day of the new month!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm doing an experiment. --- sam
> 
> *now is the time*
> 
> where did i mess up?




Someone mention my name? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm doing an experiment. --- sam
> 
> *now is the time*
> 
> where did i mess up?




You have to close the color by adding [ /color ] (no spaces) before the [/b]

*now is the time*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm doing an experiment. --- sam
> 
> *now is the time*
> 
> where did i mess up?




You have to put  after the words you want coloured!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


Oh, I am sorry to hear this. {{{HUGS}}} for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have to put [/color] after the words you want coloured!


That result was not quite what I anticipated!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Winter squashes are those with hard skins and are usually some variation of a deep orange in color, Carol. They will keep over the winter with proper storage, whereas yellow and zucchini squash will not keep anywhere near that long.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~aahhhh....I thought it was one particular kind of squash - like acorn, butternut, turban, pumpkin, etc. Thanks for the clarification. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does grow used to it, as I am sure you are aware- but it is difficult, too. This is why I am so grateful for the support and caring I get from the Samoan Congregation with whom I go to Church. I have just had a visit, from the two ladies that have me as part of their responsibility to visit each month- can't ask better than that- 1st day of the new month!


Amen to that, Sister, as many in our black or Pentecostal churches would phrase it.

Much love to you, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> who is carly? --- sam


Part of Kaye's extended family or daughter of a friend- forgotten exactly which.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


So sorry to hear that Kate. Glad to hear that they are OK although I'm sure it will sink in after a while. Healing hugs for all of you, x


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

How sad, Kate, to have this happen to your son and DIL.
I'm sorry.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


Oh Kate, I am so sorry to hear this- so sad to miscarry first time round- but hopefully she is young, and resilient.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


Thinking of your family at this time Kate. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Someone mention my name? :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Amen to that, Sister, as many in our black or Pentecostal churches would phrase it.
> 
> Much love to you, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


And love to you, too and ofcourse to Tim!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> one of the advantages of living alone is that you are the only one living there - and if you don't feel like cleaning is is fine - I love my rumba - I run the swifter maybe once a week - when I have a burst of energy I may dust unless there is something more interesting to do. mother would turn over in her grave - she the woman who ironed her tea towels because they looked so nice in the drawer. I can also remember when she starched the sheets - you kind of had to break them in. lol there are just so many other things I would rather do than clean. if I had the money I would have a daily cleaning lady that also washed and ironed. --- sam --- plus I never suffer any guilt. lol


~~~I gotcha' "beat"....my mom ironed underwear & rags!!!!
I am still "rebelling"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, another beautiful springlike day, but Mr Weatherman says we may have some snow!!!! at the week end. Never mind as I have the gks here so we can get the lego out and play.
> Finished a bit of weaving last night - nothing fancy, so I think I might add some embroidery and turn it into a bag - like I need another bag.
> London Girl is coming today so we shall have some fun, might take her to a lys. I know we shall be talking about our visit across the Pond.
> Sending healing vibes and peaceful and happy hugs to all.
> Thursday photos......


~~~very very pretty pictures. Love the cocus! Thanks from the flower, warm Earth starved!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Great Bend, where it is currently -15.5C/4F at 4:38am. BRRRRR Still dark out so I can't tell if we got more snow or not. I am not opening the door right now the dogs will think it is time to get up.
> 
> Today's coffee shared by a friend from London. The second one seemed a good one to go along with the knitting of the squares for the KAP afghan.
> 
> Healing energy winging it's way to those in need. HUGS for everyone. Remember to pass a smile on today makes the world a nicer place.


~~~That frog looks totally bewildered by the contraptions above him! Brought a smile, for sure! Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well there sure has been a lot of chatting over the last 24 hours.
> 
> I have a question to put out there... my mum 89 used to have Lucielle Ball red hair. As she has aged is hasnt gone white or dark grey... a nice faded blond but not white. Well the last week or so I am noticing (and the hairdresser commented yestrday while doing her perm) her colour is COMING BACK!! Not exactly red yet, but certainly heading towards a sort of dark auburn kind of scattered in places. Has anyone heard of this before??
> 
> Mum is wondering if it because her body had a big shock a few weeks ago.... massive heat stroke collapse. Her theory is well if you can go grey quickly through shock.....


~~~something interesting to contempalte....or research. I have not heard of this before, but I don't discount it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


Good to hear from you and happy to hear things are coming under control.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes it's almost 4pm here and we've just had more hail! However it's 43F according to my computer so not really cold, especially compared to some of you in the States and Canada! One of our rhodidendron bushes that is in a tub has bloomed already. If I find a break in the showers I'll post a pic.


Lovely flowers, what is the other plant with big leaves? You are just a little warmer than us :roll:, -34C at the moment, howling wind so wind chill is -44C :thumbdown:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a sweetheart!


(Re Sorlenna's GS) .....
Indeed he is, and so are the puppies!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and positive energy zooming to your son - alcoholism is so hard to get on top of. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hello everyone, I hope it's been a good week. I've had a busy one, or at least it feels like it. I'm moving slow and am stiff though. I wonder if it's the weather. I'll be glad when it warms up. I've been taking a Master Gardener class and it sure is making me crazy waiting for Spring! I've heard that with the cold temps ans frozen Great Lakes we should have a very different Spring. I don't like the sound of that at all, but don't have much choice though. Our son is doing very well in recovery and he will be released tomorrow and stay with his Grandother for a week or two which I'm sure he'll enjoy. It will be a test for him to see if he leaves the alcohol alone. Then he will go to a group home. I sure hope and pray he does well He's so talented with fixing things he could get a good job.
> I'll just keep reading and hope to find out how you all are doing. nittergma


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My mom sent me the link for the Decorah Eagles, not sure if there are eggs yet or not thought some of you might like to see them also.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles


~~~Thank you! I haven't watched eagles for a couple of years. I've missed it. This is a good site. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When you said rhododendron, I was thinking of what we consider rhododendron 'bushes'......
> Here's a picture....when my son moved into his house about 30 years ago, there was one at the corner of the house that was as tall as the house...one story!
> Junek


So beautiful, wish I could grow something like that here. Do the blooms last a long time?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely flowers, what is the other plant with big leaves? You are just a little warmer than us :roll:, -34C at the moment, howling wind so wind chill is -44C :thumbdown:


The other plant is a fatsia.....not sure of the spelling, but it is certainly not a fatso or a fantasia as auto correct would have it! That one is in a large pot, but we have another which grows happily in the garden.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> The other plant is a fatsia.....not sure of the spelling, but it is certainly not a fatso or a fantasia as auto correct would have it! That one is in a large pot, but we have another which grows happily in the garden.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: that's right Kate- you tell spell check what is what!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So beautiful, wish I could grow something like that here. Do the blooms last a long time?


They do. We have a couple of bigger ones in the garden, but I think this is a dwarf version. I think I read that they are native to China and were brought over here, but in a lot of woodland areas they are digging them out as they 'take over' and push out the indigenous plants. They are beautiful when they are in bloom but, as June said, they can grow really huge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will definitely look for that the next time i'm in town. thanks for sharing the info. i like his books. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena,
> How long have you lived in New Mexico?
> 
> I am thinking somewhere that far south sounds wonderful today. The wind is howling from the north s hard the house is rattling & with wind chill it is -45C.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: that's right Kate- you tell spell check what is what!


It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


 :shock: Yes, I can see how that might come across a bit wrong! :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They do. We have a couple of bigger ones in the garden, but I think this is a dwarf version. I think I read that they are native to China and were brought over here, but in a lot of woodland areas they are digging them out as they 'take over' and push out the indigenous plants. They are beautiful when they are in bloom but, as June said, they can grow really huge.


That is the invasive one you have in Scotland! they are wide spread- Asia, Nth America- Europe, Australia- Himalaya's, Nepal, Sikkim, Japan, Borneo,and Papua /New Guinea According to Wikipedia. I always thought they were named for Rhodes of Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) , but could be wrong ! Where is Zoe? she would put us right!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> LOL!! Sam, you're a man after my own heart....my mother ironed my father's underwear and her bras...not to mention sheets and pillow cases. After all the ironing I did in my teens, it's no wonder I hate to iron now. If it has to be ironed, I don't wear it or if I do it's still wrinkly.
> Wish I could afford your kind of cleaning lady, too, Sam.
> Junek


~~~A lady after my heart! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


Oh Kate- I wonder do we have to translate that one!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When we lived in the country when the children were growing up, there was a whole bed of peonies outside the master bedroom....they were so huge and beautiful. They were probably planted when the house was built in the late 1920's.
> Junek


Peonies are beautiful, I have several large ones. They smell so great, my only complaint is that as soon a they are blooming nicely we always get a big wind or rain storm & they are flat on the ground.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Kate. Comforting wishes for you and the family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday morning (Friday 28th February) Kaikoura.


Another one to frame! Beautiful.

Sorleena, those puppies are too cute.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Kate, so sorry about the loss by your son and dil. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Peonies are beautiful, I have several large ones. They smell so great, my only complaint is that as soon a they are blooming nicely we always get a big wind or rain storm & they are flat on the ground.


The flowers are fragile. Maybe that's why we appreciate them so much?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I gotcha' "beat"....my mom ironed underwear & rags!!!!
> I am still "rebelling"! :lol: :lol:


so did my mother-in-law! I thought I was lucky to get the clothes folded.

Working backward to try to read the latest. I've been gone for a couple days.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought a book - the story is all about a magic box of yarn that just seems to have enough yarn for constant knitting for it's little girl owner - but then when a bad guy wants the magic box (fairy tale?) it doesn't work for him and he throws it away -- the little girl finds it again and lives happily ever after knitting sweaters for squirrels, cars, rocks, etc.


~~~Extra Yarn by Mac Barnett.....a Caledcott Honor book. I have it, too. Have given it to some knitting friends with kids...it's a great book. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am a terrible speller and know it. I remember writting a letter to my father. He corrected the spelling, in red, and sent the letter back to me. I still remember how hurt I was.


~~~My mom did that to me all the time!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


So sorry, Kate, terrible news, I know you were so looking forward to another little one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another one to frame! Beautiful.
> 
> Sorleena, those puppies are too cute.


There are so many beautiful photos from Kaikoura, in the South Island- would have loved to live there!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


 :lol: You are on an IPad, aren't you. If so you can turn it off.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


Sorry to hear of such a loss. I will pray for all of you. So difficult to go from feeling such joy then to such a sorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The flowers are fragile. Maybe that's why we appreciate them so much?


Last summer, I was commenting at lunch time how beautiful they were, about 3 hrs later we got a terrible storm & a tree completely flattened them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday morning (Friday 28th February) Kaikoura.


Thanks for sharing the beauty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for sharing the beauty!


They have some photographers working there, with obviously an eye for colour!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have a tardis just have to get it working, we have plans for it. :wink: :wink: My nephew and his friends are working on making a teleporter. We are always saying whom ever gets their working first has to pick up the other. :lol: :lol: Can you tell we have a few sifi people in the family.


~~~Our Tardis must have been a lemon...never did work right.  It just sits there...not even making a sound. :thumbdown: 
We're stuck!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> so did my mother-in-law! I thought I was lucky to get the clothes folded.
> 
> Working backward to try to read the latest. I've been gone for a couple days.


I don't iron much, just dress clothes & we are not really " dress up" people so that is good. I think the house cleaning job I dislike most is dusting. My friends used to ask why I grew a garden when I was so busy working but I told them, at least when I weeded the garden it stayed done for a while, cleaning the house when the kids were home, I would start at one end & it would be messed up before got to the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

come on Sam! I think you are running late- and I want to go and lie down- dishes washed, clothes on the line- need a boost (nana nap) to get the vacuuming done!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Update on my DDIL and her RA treatment:
> 
> She was not able to have the infusion on Tuesday because they could not find a vein. This has happened more than once.
> She went back yesterday and after eight tries, they were able to get in. She then had a leak in the IV which needed fixing, an allergic reaction (Benadryl) and a sharp dip in BP so they had to stop for awhile. But, after seven hours, she made it through.
> ...


~~~very brave, indeed! I sure hope she gets some relief & help from this. Did she drink water before going in? It helps my DH in finding veins.
We will keep her in our prayers...and wrapped in hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't iron much, just dress clothes & we are not really " dress up" people so that is good. I think the house cleaning job I dislike most is dusting. My friends used to ask why I grew a garden when I was so busy working but I told them, at least when I weeded the garden it stayed done for a while, cleaning the house when the kids were home, I would start at one end & it would be messed up before got to the other.


I feel that is true of most housework- you've just cleaned up from one meal, and the call comes (in our house) 'ou te fia 'ai' (I am hungry), you vacuum one end of the house and the Ringo hair is piling up in the other!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I used to do silversmithing (jewelry) and there was a little hand held twister that we used to twist jewelry wire -- there was an electric one but one we used in the shop in our park in Arizona was a hand twister. You might find it if you check out silversmithing supplies. you made a long loop of wire and clamped the two ends together on a table and then used the twister by holding the loop and starting to twist by using a handle like a fishing line - the more you twisted the tighter the twist. It was great - and I often thought you could use it with yarn. By doing 4 or 5 lengths and then using the clamps and doing a few together.


~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying? :thumbup: :thumbup:


She has made tiles, which she and Pat made into paths (from recall)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope i haven't confused anyone - some of you have wandered over to the new ktp already before i announced it - i was hoping it wasn't going to show until i finished correcting it and getting all the recipe names so you could notice them easier. sorry i am late - it took longer than i expected. anyhow - you can follow me here to find the new ktp. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241976-1.html#4916821


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I give up- I am sure Sam is running late today- but I am tired from my housework (unaccustomed ) I am going for a Nana nap- catch up with you all later!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Dear friend, that is just the way I've knitted several of my squares. But don't worry if yours are knitted in like manner. We can always turn them over and they will look symmetrical, won't they?
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~I've been using a steamer to block mine...it seems to have worked. They have been sitting in an 8" pile for several days now. 
I'm still waiting for the last color of yarn I need for my 5th square. I'm getting really annoyed with Lion Brand. Yarn I ordered after this order has already come. They have not responded to my e-mails....I don't have my yarn...pfui.

anyway, I digress....steaming seems to be working for me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: You are on an IPad, aren't you. If so you can turn it off.


Didn't know that! Thank you, I will certainly look into it. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Picked up a package of sweet potato muffin mix when at the grist mill in North Georgia last Saturday. Made a batch p this morning and OMG they were so good.
> Wish I had a recipe to post but as I said it was a mix that I only added milk & eggs.
> 
> Nice surprise...just had a call from oncologist and when I go for my check up on the 11th they've decided I can wait a year before having to have a PET scan....yippee!!! Only a little over a year until I'm considered cancer free.
> ...


Great news, blessings come in such a nice way, know you are smiling 
Me too


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> prayers and positive energy zooming to your son - alcoholism is so hard to get on top of. --- sam


I'm in on that prayer


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Caren. I'm expecting abnormal results according to what the vet told me, but just hope he can remove all the affected area safely. Pepper is due in for surgery next Friday (not tomorrow). It's quite a common thing in white eared outdoor cats apparently, and once healed he should be OK although he will have to get used to a slightly different hearing experience. The vet says cats earflaps are used to funnel the sound into the ear so he will have to adjust to having a shortened ear! Better than risking the carcinoma spreading into the skull area. I'm much sadder about my human friend Ann, who is nearing the end now, with no hope of miraculous recovery. Sort of puts it all into perspective......


~~~prayers for a peaceful passing.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday morning (Friday 28th February) Kaikoura.


 :shock: no words, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good afternoon to all. Today is DH and my anniversary; 21 wonderful years. Wouldn't change a thing! We spent the morning having our taxes done (ugh...owe for the first time) then went out for a very nice lunch (my choice instead of a dinner) at Outback. Then went and picked up my old truck from the mechanic where it had died earlier this week and took it to the mechanic that had last worked on it since it is still under warranty (recent work done; not the truck). It has been a pleasant day overall. Will fix a beef stir fry for dinner (again my choice) and do a family celebration.
> 
> Earlier in the week I gave DH the Downton Abbey DVD collection. We are late comers to watching it but have already made it through all 3 seasons currently available. We are so hooked on it; yes, even DH. In fact DH was quite upset with how season 3 ended. I told him we could go to simplyjune.com and start watching season 4 either on the computer or purchase the adaptor and hook the laptop to the tv. I'm going to try and get the adaptor this weekend since there are several other British TV series that I know he will enjoy; Land Girls, Bomber Girls, Midwives. We both enjoy watching shows from that era; so much history and we both are somewhat history buffs.
> 
> ...


~~~Great best wishes to you & DH for your anniversary! Glad you enjoyed the day....sounds like he catered to your wishes...nice! Stretch the celebration through the weekend, if you can!.....or for another 21 years! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My friend's mum would iron everything undergarments, socks, dish towels, cloths ect.. I like to iron but I think she went too far.


~~~Socks??? Even my mom didn't do those! That IS extreme! Everything else, though, she (read "me") ironed. :?  ....the rags always puzzled me. It wasn't until MANY years later, I realized she had a "touch" OCD. Oh....the stories!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Morning everyone! PurpleFi, the morning flowers just get better and better, especially here where we have tons of snow on the ground and cold, cold days that seem to be going on and on. The latest is the ground frost is much deeper than usual. Testing has shown it's down as far as eight feet!! I can't imagine when our ground will be warm enough to nurture tomato plants!
> 
> Gwen, I bet in your sweet potato muffins, you could use a pumpkin muffin recipe and just sub some mashed sweet potatoes.
> 
> ...


Praying for success with the chemo treatments so DH can get on with a happier and healthy life.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yesterday morning (Friday 28th February) Kaikoura.


So beautiful..thanks, Julie.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


I hope that surgery date can be sorted out soon- and unless there is a meidical reason for later the sooner the better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When you said rhododendron, I was thinking of what we consider rhododendron 'bushes'......
> Here's a picture....when my son moved into his house about 30 years ago, there was one at the corner of the house that was as tall as the house...one story!
> Junek


Wonder when a bush becomes a tree? Beautiful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Electric is what I went with too, then the neighbours complained when they got shocked. I found one too many page wire fences being cut to gain access, the reason I changes to electric.


The neighbors wouldn't have gotten shocked if they'd been behaving and not messing around with your fence!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren wrote:
I think I gave the directions for building a tartis a month or so ago. --- sam


I must have missed them. I have a full size one that is nearly finished being built. It was to have gone to punkin chinkin but we ran out of time. When it finished it will sit in the yard somewhere, just for fun. I have a friend the a phone booth at the end of the drive for her daughter to stand in while waiting for the school bus.

Caren

~~~I think I missed it, too. Any chance of a repeat?
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ptofValerie wrote:
Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


So glad to hear from you, Valerie....you've been on my mind and always in my heart.
Prayers for successful surgery.
Hugs,
Junek

Have had you in my prayers...hope everything goes well and that you're able to spend some time just chilling and pampering yourself before you go in for surgery.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


Oh, Kate. I'm so very sorry to hear that!! I'm sure they'll be devastated when it hits them. My sister and my DIL both had miscarriages and went on to have healthy beautiful babies....I'm praying the same will happen with your DS and DIL.
My condolences.
HUgs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds about right mary - i can't remember what i paid for the last ones. out of them right now. --- sam



pacer said:


> Wow. I hate it when they are selling for $2.99 for a box of 12. I try to wait until there is a sale on them and only then do I buy any.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had a teacher (Catholic Nun) who was a stickler for prefect grammar, syntax, spelling, word choice and we diagrammed sentences in every class. The knowledge is still in my head, but sometimes the words come out incorrectly.


thewren wrote:
my father's grammar was perfection - and he made sure the children's were likewise. I taught 7th and 8th grade English for two years - tried to make grammar fun - they never thought so. alex likes his bad grammar - then he expects everyone to change and take him as he is - he certainly is not going to change - the others just laugh and go on. after a while the brick wall really hurts my head. I will just make sure mine is always correct - hopefully. --- sam

~~~My mom was like that, too. She added table manners to her obsessions with our behavior. She always said she wanted us to be comfortable having dinner with the Queen of England! When were we ever going to do that??? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does grow used to it, as I am sure you are aware- but it is difficult, too. This is why I am so grateful for the support and caring I get from the Samoan Congregation with whom I go to Church. I have just had a visit, from the two ladies that have me as part of their responsibility to visit each month- can't ask better than that- 1st day of the new month!


That's wonderful, Julie. I'm sure it keeps you from feeling so isolated and lonely.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kathy....Drive safely. We have had one snow storm after another. I think I heard we are to get another either this weekend or early in the week. Today I saw a 4 wheel drive SUV flipped over on its hood. Caused some delays for other people. Fortunately I made it past the accident safely. People need to slow down with these heavy snowfalls.
> 
> ~~~Glad both you & Kathy are safe! Keep it that way!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Thanks Sorlenna,Sassafrass, Julie and Angora for the help and encouragement. Angora, I have looked at the web page and there is a meeting about 20 miles from her and that's definately doable. He has spent the last 10 or so years in a group home and we weren't able to see him much but now we've bee encouraged to visit him at his new place and alanon will be a great resource. ewill have a harder time "pulling the wool over our eyes".


Praying that the times you can spend with him now will be positive times. And that you can learn how to help and suppor thin- while caring for yourself as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spring is still 22 days away for us. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Did you manage to do all you had planned? BTW it is March now, here and officially autumn!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So beautiful, wish I could grow something like that here. Do the blooms last a long time?


They usually last a week or two. It probably wouldn't do well in your area...I think the winters are too cold.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the invasive one you have in Scotland! they are wide spread- Asia, Nth America- Europe, Australia- Himalaya's, Nepal, Sikkim, Japan, Borneo,and Papua /New Guinea According to Wikipedia. I always thought they were named for Rhodes of Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) , but could be wrong ! Where is Zoe? she would put us right!


Ours aren't invasive at all. 
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


What terrible news for them. And how about you? you were so excited as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so sad to hear this - many prayers and big hugs. Our daughter and former son-in-law lost two later-term pregnancies..it's affected both of heir lives (ours too) forever.. I have Big hugs and tears for you and DH and for all of them.



KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


Some rather urgent surgery would have been required in that case!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not big on boiled cabbage but recently tried a recipe I saw on Facebook called Cabbage Steaks, slice3/4 inch slices off a head of cabbage, brush both sides with melted butter, generously & sprinkle with garlic powder ( the recipe called for fresh garlic but I didn't have it so used powder.) place on a cookie sheet & bake at 350, 30 minutes then flip over & cook another 30 minutes.
> It was very easy & everyone liked it.


~~~Sounds yummy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hello everyone, I hope it's been a good week. I've had a busy one, or at least it feels like it. I'm moving slow and am stiff though. I wonder if it's the weather. I'll be glad when it warms up. I've been taking a Master Gardener class and it sure is making me crazy waiting for Spring! I've heard that with the cold temps ans frozen Great Lakes we should have a very different Spring. I don't like the sound of that at all, but don't have much choice though. Our son is doing very well in recovery and he will be released tomorrow and stay with his Grandother for a week or two which I'm sure he'll enjoy. It will be a test for him to see if he leaves the alcohol alone. Then he will go to a group home. I sure hope and pray he does well He's so talented with fixing things he could get a good job.
> I'll just keep reading and hope to find out how you all are doing. nittergma


~~~Continued supporting prayers for your son. For you, too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> spring is still 22 days away for us. --- sam


Like Julie we are now in autumn. Increasingly hopeful that the hot hot weather has gone. Hot I can cope with.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wonder when a bush becomes a tree? Beautiful.


I wonder, too, since the crepe myrtle bush/tree at the end of my mother's drive way was almost as tall as the maple tree in her front yard.
Here's a picture of a crepe myrtle for those unfamiliar with them. 
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We ironed at least 12 white shirts every Saturday with the "sprinkler" (before steam irons?) and lightly starched. We also ironed Mom's house dresses and aprons and table runners and chair covers. But, thankfully, no towels, sheets, or underwear. When my new to be SIL came to our house after my Dad has passed away and I was helping her navigate our house, she proceeded to iron her dress, slip and scarf..and offered to do some of the family ironing like pillow cases and sheets. (She's from Mississippi) and my Mom was so stunned at the thought and remarked there's way too much ironing to be done to include those things in the mix. I think my SIL realized being a military wife and raising 3 kids by herself as she was alone much of the time while DB was on assignement, that ironing sheets just wasn't that important.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I gotcha' "beat"....my mom ironed underwear & rags!!!!
> I am still "rebelling"! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it and DGS loves for me to read it to him....I think he believes my stash is my never ending yarn!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Extra Yarn by Mac Barnett.....a Caledcott Honor book. I have it, too. Have given it to some knitting friends with kids...it's a great book. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


So glad to hear that he is progressing well... My ICU room was also much nicer than the regular one, except for the isolation room.. That was a palace. (Ask your DIL her opinion. I know that hospitals do not like to use the wheeled walkers because some people cannot work the hand break so they are considered unsafe.... but the goal is to ultimately get him back on his feet....)

Rehab... We had mom in an excellent place which had 3 hours of work a day and then she was moved to a skilled nursing (where I had been) We are in Richardson. There is one in Allen and one here that are sister facilities and I highly recommend them. PM me if you want names. You are so lucky to have your DIL in the medical field so that she can research and interpret for you.

I know Ray wants to be independent and I know no one likes to be away from home, but it is absolutely necessary for healing and to protect your health... Once he reaches a nursing home, he will be allowed short little 4 hour trips away from it.... Do try a few of these with your family before there is any thought of bringing him home. Home Health Care is there for therapy... not all the everyday things you would need to do and that just is out of the question right now.... Healing thoughts for your both and you are both in my prayers, every night....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> A quick update on DH. He is still in ICU as the hospital is full and there is not a bed for him elsewhere but we like the ICU. His room is rather large and has a huge window so it is as cheery as a hospital room can be.
> I think he is progressing slowly but am told that he is doing fine. I will try to believe them.
> Because of the Parkinson's he is unable to be steady enough to walk so they are talking about having him push himself around, by his feet, in a wheelchair. They are wanting him to get stronger. He can't use a walker as it puts too much stress on his chest.
> There is also talk about his going to a rehab center for awhile. I see where I can't take care of him right now at home even with home health. We will just have to wait and see what happens.
> I have missed commenting on a lot of birthday, anniversaries, etc. but I am still enjoying reading and know that you have our best interest at heart. Thank you.


~~~Hang in there! Progress is progress! My brother is FINALLY going home...after 72 days in the hospital (most of it in ICU) for his by-pass surgery. He will have lots of home care, and a bed moved into the living room (he can't negotiate stairs & theirs are very steep). He still has a wound vac on, but will have a lighter version on.

Continuing prayers & healing, supportive energies being sent your way. He will get better!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So did my Mom.....always with the quip that a particular nun would be so embarrassed to read my letters...sure put me in a different mindset each time I wrote to her....usually would decide to phone her instead.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~My mom did that to me all the time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> What terrible news for them. And how about you? you were so excited as well.


Naturally I'm upset, but I do feel better after having visited them. I feel for my DIL's mum & dad too as this would have been their first grandchild, and also her 90 year old GM who was looking forward to becoming a great granny. So sad, but they are young (DS is 32 and DIL is 30) and they will hopefully go on to have more children, although I refrained from saying that to them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We ironed at least 12 white shirts every Saturday with the "sprinkler" (before steam irons?) and lightly starched. We also ironed Mom's house dresses and aprons and table runners and chair covers. But, thankfully, no towels, sheets, or underwear. When my new to be SIL came to our house after my Dad has passed away and I was helping her navigate our house, she proceeded to iron her dress, slip and scarf..and offered to do some of the family ironing like pillow cases and sheets. (She's from Mississippi) and my Mom was so stunned at the thought and remarked there's way too much ironing to be done to include those things in the mix. I think my SIL realized being a military wife and raising 3 kids by herself as she was alone much of the time while DB was on assignement, that ironing sheets just wasn't that important.


In the early 60's, when I was in college, I charged 10 cents a piece to iron shirts for all the dorm guys and also did ironing in 2 private homes. So many people arrived with no basic knowledge of how to do for themselves. Until I had a dryer, I also ironed the sheets.... and even cloth diapers to soften them up...... Now, DH only wears shirts that button down the front and usually wears two a day. After the lung cancer, I retired from doing those shirts..... I shake them straight out of the dryer and have forbidden girls to give him anything that is not Permapress and the button plackets should be stitched down. That doesn't mean that I don't iron... but a little common sense has finally sunk in....... (Both my daughters ALMOST refuse to own an iron....) BTW, I would love one of those old sprinklers that went in the top of the soda bottle.... Remember rolling the sprinkled items up and putting in the refrigerator???


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. I am doing a bit better. Still having some pressure on around one cheek bone and sometimes around the eye. I do sleep well as I take a nighttime cold medicine. The daytime medicine has been less effective so by the mid day I have had pain in my head that was bringing me to tears. I haven't gone to the gym to workout for 2 weeks now. I am hoping to go back next week. I could probably try today, but thought I should try to rest up and get better instead. My ears and throat have been fine.


~~~Continued healing vibes coming your way. Don't get too active too soon. Take gentle care of yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wonder, too, since the crepe myrtle bush/tree at the end of my mother's drive way was almost as tall as the maple tree in her front yard.
> Here's a picture of a crepe myrtle for those unfamiliar with them.
> Junek


They are all trees around here.... and spread like crazy, hence the name Fertile Myrtle.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's good news, Carol...hope his progress continues.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hang in there! Progress is progress! My brother is FINALLY going home...after 72 days in the hospital (most of it in ICU) for his by-pass surgery. He will have lots of home care, and a bed moved into the living room (he can't negotiate stairs & theirs are very steep). He still has a wound vac on, but will have a lighter version on.
> 
> Continuing prayers & healing, supportive energies being sent your way. He will get better!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am so sad to hear this - many prayers and big hugs. Our daughter and former son-in-law lost two later-term pregnancies..it's affected both of heir lives (ours too) forever.. I have Big hugs and tears for you and DH and for all of them.


It always has given me comfort to think of these lost pregnancies as God's way of remedying an unviable life.... So often, there is a problem. My sister, daughter, myself and many friends have survived this and, for me, better to lose the pregnancy now than to have a child and lose them in just a few days... That is just me.... You are right.. They are young and there will be other children. It is always difficult but better to not get too down. Nothing can be done. So sorry for your loss...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just my inevitable awareness of the dateline- we went through the ceremony on deck with some scruffy character coming up on deck- probably Old Father Time, I think he was shaved in a lather of soap suds- but have only a hazy memory of it when we officially passed from yesterday to tomorrow- when I went to Britain in 2011, I was on the other leg- travelling through Dubai and back.
> However, thanks so much for the Hug! And lets have another one for good measure!
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~~I'm in!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are all trees around here.... and spread like crazy, hence the name Fertile Myrtle.


Am I right in thinking that fertile and myrtle are rhyming words when said in your accent? Not in mine, as we pronounce fertile as fer- tile ( as in smile) and Myrtle as Mir/till. ' Vive la difference' as the French would say!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Praying for success with the chemo treatments so DH can get on with a happier and healthy life.


You definitely have my prayers. I will have survived this particular issue for 5 years come mid-April. Hope Jack has many, many good years ahead.... Breathe deep!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has replied to my post about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here she is (the black one). She needs a new name, as the one I had picked out was for a boy. The other one will be Peanut!


Soooooo cute, :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Remember all of that....ironing for pay is one thing I missed while growing up...when I babysat the family every day after school until Mom got home from work, doing laundry, making dinner, etc. was all part of the $1/hour pay..Hmm, I could have made more by adding ironing into the mix. As it was, I was pretty challenged to take care of two boys ages 8 & 9, help them get their homework done, get dinner in the oven and fold clothes...and maybe get some of my own homework done. Thankfully, they had a TV and boys could watch after their homework was done---I remember making dinner and folding clothes to the 'Rifleman" most days. I'll be rubylane.com has some of the old fashioned sprinklers.



Dreamweaver said:


> In the early 60's, when I was in college, I charged 10 cents a piece to iron shirts for all the dorm guys and also did ironing in 2 private homes. So many people arrived with no basic knowledge of how to do for themselves. Until I had a dryer, I also ironed the sheets.... and even cloth diapers to soften them up...... Now, DH only wears shirts that button down the front and usually wears two a day. After the lung cancer, I retired from doing those shirts..... I shake them straight out of the dryer and have forbidden girls to give him anything that is not Permapress and the button plackets should be stitched down. That doesn't mean that I don't iron... but a little common sense has finally sunk in....... (Both my daughters ALMOST refuse to own an iron....) BTW, I would love one of those old sprinklers that went in the top of the soda bottle.... Remember rolling the sprinkled items up and putting in the refrigerator???


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Extra Yarn by Mac Barnett.....a Caledcott Honor book. I have it, too. Have given it to some knitting friends with kids...it's a great book. :thumbup:


Sounds wonderful. My favorite for the kids is called "Sheep in a Jeep" and there is another that is all about a goat and goes from her coat being sheared to all that goes into a woven rug....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I right in thinking that fertile and myrtle are rhyming words when said in your accent? Not in mine, as we pronounce fertile as fer- tile ( as in smile) and Myrtle as Mir/till. ' Vive la difference' as the French would say!


~~~ :thumbup: Right on!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you to everyone who has replied to my post about my DIL's miscarriage, it really means a lot. {{{ hugs}}}


~~~I'm so sorry...I missed that. My heart-felt sympathies are with you and DIL. I know the heart-break...been there....healing & comforting energies are there for all.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It would need to be a German one. Teewurst comes in a tube like braunschweiger (sp?) does. It's a soft, smearable meat mixture.


I used to eat Branschweiger all the time. I liked it with pickled cucumber slices of dill pickle slices.... It has been a long time... We don't do sandwiches often...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here she is (the black one). She needs a new name, as the one I had picked out was for a boy. The other one will be Peanut!


Soooooooo sweet. Sure hope everything works out. They are just adorable...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is great news, Gwen. I have an acquaintance whose cancer has returned after several years. The treatment is hitting her worse this time.
> Praying yours stays gone forever!
> Junek


YEAH,GWEN. It will be 5 years for me in April. Can't wait, as less than 50% with lung cancer make it that long....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> I woke up to -10 degrees without a windchill. It is now up to -8 degrees. Not warming up very fast. We were warned a week ago to run our water as the ground level is frozen below where the pipes run. They say if the pipes burst it could take 3-4 weeks to get them repaired.
> 
> The most recent update on Faith is that she is eating part of her meals now and tube feeding the rest. She has now picked up the sickness that her 18 month old sister has RSV. As Faith's immune system does not work well she is on strong antibiotics to fight this. Her sister, Bella is one drug away from IV antibiotics as she has been fighting this for 3 weeks now. Faith has CVID known as common variable immune deficiency and she also has rheumatoid arthritis and lung and gastrointestinal issues. The last three are a result of long term treatments for the immune disease. Her condition is rare and so the doctors try everything they can to give her quality life. Bella has just undergone testing that has been sent to Mayo clinic for results. Doctors are suspicious that she may have the same problem as Faith has. What an awful thought for that family. I have not offered to do any food for that family and won't until I am feeling well again. I will not go over there and expose them to any other illnesses.


~~~Thanks for the update, as sad as it is. We all wish for good results, healthy progress, & easing pain. The whole family is in need. Let them know there is this world-wide group of prayer warriors rooting for them! Wise to not expose them to additional issues. Hugs for you, too!
Take care...Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is much warmer than it was when I got up. It is currently -17.7C/0F at 9:37am. Have been puttering around cleaning out cupboards.
> 
> Today's coffee and a view of what it was like driving yesterday for most of the day. Was 15-20 mph for nearly 32km/20 miles, ,not fun at all.
> 
> HUGS for everyone and healing energy for those in need.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the music pouring out!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That reminds me, I spoke with Marge Whaples, again, recently, she asked for her good wishes to be sent to everyone, and said again how much she misses being on the KTP. Her health lately, has not been good.


~~~send her our best wishes and healing energies! She is missed. She could tell a good tale!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hello Julie :thumbup: Guess I can say good morning but it is the wee hours for sure. You are up early. Must be all that bread baking and now your body is trained. Your friends are lucky you let them keep things in your car port. Quite a nice thing for them as it is a problem when you have to be out before you have your new place. Here's hoping you get good new neighbors.


~~~And we hope the "old" neighbors will "pay back" the generosity of storage with some rides to the stores! AND that the new neighbors will be as friendly.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Picked up a package of sweet potato muffin mix when at the grist mill in North Georgia last Saturday. Made a batch p this morning and OMG they were so good.
> Wish I had a recipe to post but as I said it was a mix that I only added milk & eggs.
> 
> Nice surprise...just had a call from oncologist and when I go for my check up on the 11th they've decided I can wait a year before having to have a PET scan....yippee!!! Only a little over a year until I'm considered cancer free.
> ...


~~~Re the mix....is there a name we might find on line or somewhere?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She does not have much hope for improvement- says quite candidly she thinks it is her lot, till she leaves this Earth.


~~~I hope for a more positive approach....some of the research I have participated in has shown a positive attitude results in a positive health effect.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It always has given me comfort to think of these lost pregnancies as God's way of remedying an unviable life.... So often, there is a problem. My sister, daughter, myself and many friends have survived this and, for me, better to lose the pregnancy now than to have a child and lose them in just a few days... That is just me.... You are right.. They are young and there will be other children. It is always difficult but better to not get too down. Nothing can be done. So sorry for your loss...


I agree with you Jynx - I had two miscarriages which, if they had survived would have had lives of pain and misery (doctor's words to us) I do feel that it is better.

Our little girl who was the sids was so painful - at 3 months -- it was long before they knew a lot about new born illnesses or difficulties. I came to the point that I felt much more able to deal with the miscarriages but the Sids was a different thing. I finally reached the point that it was meant to be as well. She had had minor difficulties and I have felt for a long time that there was a reason there too. We stopped at the two boys and adopted a little girl as we felt we were better to do it that way.

Kate- I feel your pain and I know how your son and his wife feel. I have them in my thoughts. It is something they will deal with and I hope it is the case that there will be a happy result the next time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I wonder what it is you have NOT tried your hand at.....brick laying? :thumbup: :thumbup:


looking back I wish I had a dollar for all the things I tried!!

We were in a wonderful park every winter in Mesa and I tried everything while Pat was hiking all over the desert with the 2 hiking groups. I even did wood carving -one mouse. Pat took pictures of everything and we have albums full which our kids are not the least bit interested - he thinks that is terrible!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

here is my mouse- Pat keeps him on the table beside his chair. 
When I came to pick it up to take a picture he said ' make sure you bring him back!" He was carved my first year in the park and travelled back and forth with us for l0 winters.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for setting me straight; thought I had really missed the boat on something. 


Angora1 said:


> You misread...possibly my post. Julie's neighbors are moving.
> Edit/ Around the corner neighbors.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you not turn off the spellcheck thingy? Mine is optional on this Mac.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is always good when boundaries are respected, makes living close much nicer for everyone. I had to put fences up Then they complained because they could no longer get in the fields.


~~~Duh!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That is great news, Gwen.
> Praying yours stays gone forever!
> Junek


~~~*DITTO DITTO DITTO* :!: :!: :!:

I don't know....but you get the idea! :lol:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So beautiful, wish I could grow something like that here. Do the blooms last a long time?


When we lived in Virginia, folks who grew both rhododendrons and azaleas, told me that ''all azaleas are rhododendrons, but not all rhododendrons are azaleas.'' At least those which grew locally were so described.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be keeping you in prayer Valerie. You are an incredibly strong woman whom I am blessed to have met via the KTP.


ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh Kate- I wonder do we have to translate that one!!!!!!


If the ''wee willies'' have turned green, I think you'd better call the emergency squad out for a trip to the hospital--quickly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Just a wee note to say that I've been off-post because of an internet problem that is now almost resolved. I'm having a couple more medical glitches but these too are coming under control. The spirits are good and a cardigan is making progress! Surgery now blocked in for Tues 11th March and I hope that the date can be made solid closer to the event.


~~~waves of positive energies coming your way!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sadly I didn't see the Northern Lights last night. I can't believe they came so far south. Don't think they were seen in this area - I'll be really mad if they were and I missed them!!


~~~OMG!!! I saw some pictures on the news....the colors were INCREDIBLE! The usual green...some red/purple....BUT there were yellow & orange!!!! I have never seen or heard of those! OH...to have seen those. I LOVE the NorthernLights!
Keep looking for them..they should be around for a few days.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm doing an experiment. --- sam
> 
> *now is the time*
> 
> where did i mess up?




~~~no closing for the color 
~~~would you believe...I got color! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


~~~So very sorry for them. That is a hard thing to go through. We send healing energies to them. Many healing energies coming their way.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


~~~ :lol: ROFMAOM...or whatever the letters are! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I right in thinking that fertile and myrtle are rhyming words when said in your accent? Not in mine, as we pronounce fertile as fer- tile ( as in smile) and Myrtle as Mir/till. ' Vive la difference' as the French would say!


You are correct.. Fertull Mertull would be close to how we pronounce it....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Peonies are beautiful, I have several large ones. They smell so great, my only complaint is that as soon a they are blooming nicely we always get a big wind or rain storm & they are flat on the ground.


~~~I love them too. Such beautiful blooms! You ar eright...they do tend to hang over.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thanks for the update, as sad as it is. We all wish for good results, healthy progress, & easing pain. The whole family is in need. Let them know there is this world-wide group of prayer warriors rooting for them! Wise to not expose them to additional issues. Hugs for you, too!
> Take care...Carol il/oh


This whole family is in my thoughts and prayers every evening. It is wise of you to steer clear until you are completely well. How they carry on every day... truly humbling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Our little girl who was the sids was so painful - at 3 months -- it was long before they knew a lot about new born illnesses or difficulties. I came to the point that I felt much more able to deal with the miscarriages but the Sids was a different thing. I finally reached the point that it was meant to be as well. She had had minor difficulties and I have felt for a long time that there was a reason there too. We stopped at the two boys and adopted a little girl as we felt we were better to do it that way.


You have survived the unthinkable, the loss of a very young child and then the loss of your son later. I have always felt the loss of a child has to be the most difficult thing imaginable because it is not the correct "order"... That said, it is no wonder that you and Pat are so very close. You have been each other's strength through all life had to throw at you. You have my deepest sympathy and respect...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> She has made tiles, which she and Pat made into paths (from recall)


~~~I remeber that story! One of my favorites! They laid them out on the beach, alternating with some special coins, right? I love that idea.....so refreshing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i hope i haven't confused anyone - some of you have wandered over to the new ktp already before i announced it - i was hoping it wasn't going to show until i finished correcting it and getting all the recipe names so you could notice them easier. sorry i am late - it took longer than i expected. anyhow - you can follow me here to find the new ktp. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241976-1.html#4916821


~~~going to a new KTP? Good Grief! I stil have about 20 pages from this one! NEVER worry about being late. I thing most of us would rather.......I'm at 9 PM on Friday (10 PM your time)....ans still ahve many pages to go! :?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Did I miss it..or is there no current, this Friday's knitting paradise link?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> thewren wrote:
> my father's grammar was perfection - and he made sure the children's were likewise. I taught 7th and 8th grade English for two years - tried to make grammar fun - they never thought so. alex likes his bad grammar - then he expects everyone to change and take him as he is - he certainly is not going to change - the others just laugh and go on. after a while the brick wall really hurts my head. I will just make sure mine is always correct - hopefully. --- sam
> 
> ~~~My mom was like that, too. She added table manners to her obsessions with our behavior. She always said she wanted us to be comfortable having dinner with the Queen of England! When were we ever going to do that??? :lol: :lol:


My good friend Pam from my very first school, Buchanan School , Milton of Buchanan had exactly that a few years ago now- at Balmoral Castle- Pam lives in Scotland- and is a Judge- which in the Scottish sytem is done a lot by volunteers- and her husband is the author of the Pack Report on Dairy Farming. What is more, Pam was the first person in the room she was shown into, Her Majesty came next and the two spoke for some minutes, before the other guests were shown in. IMHO it shows the respect that my friend is now held in, largely for her work with the Courts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> spring is still 22 days away for us. --- sam


Already there is more of a chill in the air.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Ours aren't invasive at all.
> Junek


You are lucky! They can completely take over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like Julie we are now in autumn. Increasingly hopeful that the hot hot weather has gone. Hot I can cope with.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I right in thinking that fertile and myrtle are rhyming words when said in your accent? Not in mine, as we pronounce fertile as fer- tile ( as in smile) and Myrtle as Mir/till. ' Vive la difference' as the French would say!


I say them as does Kate.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Kate. I'm so very sorry to hear that!! I'm sure they'll be devastated when it hits them. My sister and my DIL both had miscarriages and went on to have healthy beautiful babies....I'm praying the same will happen with your DS and DIL.
> My condolences.
> HUgs,
> Junek


~~~I have to say, ditto, too. I had a miscarriage, too....and the son born after that has been the most beautiful, loving person. He has been such a joy to us for the past 32 years! I believe in "silver linings". I never knew if the lost child had issues...I tend to believe it was so....that's why miscarriages happen.... I have given it over....and enjoy the kids we do have. It's hard...I agree...but we have to trust without knowing all the reasons......many healing hugs to the young couple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~And we hope the "old" neighbors will "pay back" the generosity of storage with some rides to the stores! AND that the new neighbors will be as friendly.


I am sure we will remain good friends- both husband and wife seem to enjoy talking with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I hope for a more positive approach....some of the research I have participated in has shown a positive attitude results in a positive health effect.


There are some stands that she takes re: medication and so on, on the basis of her belief system. This is very important to her- we are all entitled to that freedom of belief. It is possible the day I spoke with her that the Crohn's disease was bad, then she also has fibromyalgia. Bad mix of illnesses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If the ''wee willies'' have turned green, I think you'd better call the emergency squad out for a trip to the hospital--quickly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wonder, too, since the crepe myrtle bush/tree at the end of my mother's drive way was almost as tall as the maple tree in her front yard.
> Here's a picture of a crepe myrtle for those unfamiliar with them.
> Junek


~~~SOOOO *glorious!!!*


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver BTW said:


> I so remember those! :thumbup: sprinkling the clothes, then rolling them up to put in the fridge, until you got around to the ironing. What were my brothers doing? Not ironing, that'd for sure!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news, Carol...hope his progress continues.


~~Thank you! We anticipate better progress once he is home.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It always has given me comfort to think of these lost pregnancies as God's way of remedying an unviable life.... So often, there is a problem. My sister, daughter, myself and many friends have survived this and, for me, better to lose the pregnancy now than to have a child and lose them in just a few days... That is just me.... You are right.. They are young and there will be other children. It is always difficult but better to not get too down. Nothing can be done. So sorry for your loss...


~~~Ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's wonderful, Julie. I'm sure it keeps you from feeling so isolated and lonely.
> Junek


It certainly does. I've just got back from an afternoon with a group of 13 others, learning a dance, and the skit that we are doing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a fun time.



Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly does. I've just got back from an afternoon with a group of 13 others, learning a dance, and the skit that we are doing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Please give Marge my best....I miss her. My BIL has had Crohn's for many many years and has been always been complicated since he also has gout -- he's on a new prescription med (I can find out which one) that has turned his life around. He's able to add many of the formerly banned foods back into his diet and he's feeling so much better. I hope she finds some relief from her constant pain and hope that she can someday look forward to a more positive outcome.



Lurker 2 said:


> There are some stands that she takes re: medication and so on, on the basis of her belief system. This is very important to her- we are all entitled to that freedom of belief. It is possible the day I spoke with her that the Crohn's disease was bad, then she also has fibromyalgia. Bad mix of illnesses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a fun time.


It was! and typically finished off with icecream and cake!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please give Marge my best....I miss her. My BIL has had Crohn's for many many years and has been always been complicated since he also has gout -- he's on a new prescription med (I can find out which one) that has turned his life around. He's able to add many of the formerly banned foods back into his diet and he's feeling so much better. I hope she finds some relief from her constant pain and hope that she can someday look forward to a more positive outcome.


Thanks Rookie- then I could check with her if she has had that one prescribed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly does. I've just got back from an afternoon with a group of 13 others, learning a dance, and the skit that we are doing.


That sounds like fun, glad you are getting out with people, much better than being home alone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds like fun, glad you are getting out with people, much better than being home alone.


It is much, much better!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~*DITTO DITTO DITTO* :!: :!: :!:
> 
> I don't know....but you get the idea! :lol:




If you make the 'instructions' bit symmetrical it should work. Just look at it in 'Quote reply' mode....
~*DITTO DITTO DITTO*


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> So glad to hear from you, Valerie....you've been on my mind and always in my heart.
> Prayers for successful surgery.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thank you my dearest and to all of the other KTP family members who've been holding me high. x


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thank you for the update on Faith. What trials that poor family have to deal with! How can one family be so unlucky? I think You're doing the right thing staying away, you would feel dreadful if you passed on any of your bugs. I hope you feel better real soon and I send healing prayers for Faith and her family. x


That dear family are in my prayers. Such a difficult situation and you are doing the right thing.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Do find Al-anon--they worked wonders for me. They should be listed in the phone book.


Please follow up any links to Al Anon. They are a great source of help and enlightenment.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the update, Valerie. So good to know that your spirits are up and the days until surgery are not weighing heavily on you. Fear and anxiety are not good companions for cancer-fighters. Please keep us posted as often as you are able/want to do so. We are praying for a very good outcome.
> 
> Much love to you, sister of my heart. I mean it.
> 
> Joy


Yes love. I KNOW you mean it. x


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's driving me nuts! I have to read over every post as you can't rely on it to put down what you typed. When I posted that poem by Pam Ayres the other day, a line that should have read " his little green wellies" (as in Wellington boots.... Now it's insisted on a capital letter...grrr!) actually appeared as "his little green willies" ....not what I meant at all!


Oh I'm sore laughing! Do you remember her poem about dentures. 'I wish I'd looked after me teeth, as they foam in the waters beneath ------'. Her poem on 'domestic celebration' included the immortal line ' throw another lentil in the soup, mother!'.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is the invasive one you have in Scotland! they are wide spread- Asia, Nth America- Europe, Australia- Himalaya's, Nepal, Sikkim, Japan, Borneo,and Papua /New Guinea According to Wikipedia. I always thought they were named for Rhodes of Rhodesia (Zimbabwe) , but could be wrong ! Where is Zoe? she would put us right!


The invasive one is a hybrid and the origin of the name Rhododendron is from the Greek Rhodo, meaning pink and Dendron meaning wood


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Re: the Lucy Show
> 
> I wish they would go back to good shows like that rather than all the reality crap on now


It is the same over here, I wish the same. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wonder, too, since the crepe myrtle bush/tree at the end of my mother's drive way was almost as tall as the maple tree in her front yard.
> Here's a picture of a crepe myrtle for those unfamiliar with them.
> Junek


Wow its stunning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Naturally I'm upset, but I do feel better after having visited them. I feel for my DIL's mum & dad too as this would have been their first grandchild, and also her 90 year old GM who was looking forward to becoming a great granny. So sad, but they are young (DS is 32 and DIL is 30) and they will hopefully go on to have more children, although I refrained from saying that to them.


It is not uncomoon and most go on to have more children with no problems- but not what they are ready to hear just yet. It sounds like trying to brush over the loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I say them as does Kate.


We too pronounce it the same as KAte (well we pronoce fertile and myrtle differently. But somehow I think if you heard me and Kate saying them they would sound totally different


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We too pronounce it the same as KAte (well we pronoce fertile and myrtle differently. But somehow I think if you heard me and Kate saying them they would sound totally different


well you ARE English/Australian!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> The invasive one is a hybrid and the origin of the name Rhododendron is from the Greek Rhodo, meaning pink and Dendron meaning wood


Thanks Valerie for putting me straight! Of course you WOULD know it is after all your area of expertise! I used to be able to guarantee Zoe would put me straight when I had failed to search something first - I did look it up- but only the one entry. Bronwen is the Greek whizz in the family- she just loves the Greek language and had had hopes of following up her interest in Alexander the Great- but a Post Graduate Degree has not been possible so far- more important to keep the family fed!
I had written out a longer reply, but I lost it. Thought I had a 'bad gateway' but it was them splitting the KTP for the 21st!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Gwen, Happy Anniversary to you and DH. Hope it was a special day for both of you and wishing you many more years of happiness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto from me too... Happy Anniversary (a little late)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH is quite pleased with the results from the shot. He has had a great amount of relieve. He goes back to doctor on Monday and said he is going to ask if he can give him a shot in the other shoulder too. Hopefully the one shoulder will now not have to have surgery. He knows the other shoulder is surgery bound but he will avoid it if possible. Bless his heart he has never had to have surgery even when he broke his back over 30 years ago. Well, let me correct that; he's had lasik surgery on his eyes but never had to be put under. Anyway, the shot has helped tremendously the left shoulder. Thank you for asking June.


Good to hear! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbupn Nittergmas' son.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is just my inevitable awareness of the dateline- we went through the ceremony on deck with some scruffy character coming up on deck- probably Old Father Time, I think he was shaved in a lather of soap suds- but have only a hazy memory of it when we officially passed from yesterday to tomorrow- when I went to Britain in 2011, I was on the other leg- travelling through Dubai and back.
> However, thanks so much for the Hug! And lets have another one for good measure!
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


I am in... better late than never. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> It's a good day one week into new Meds. And feeling good, not so tired think this is a good thing, going to pick up needles and see what happens, hope I don't fall asleep. Lol  if I don't ...... Things are looking up.
> Praying for all, a lot going on so praying for strength, healing, comfort, and peace and my it be fill with love and joy.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Great news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in... better late than never. LOL


 :thumbup: re: hugs!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> When we lived in Virginia, folks who grew both rhododendrons and azaleas, told me that ''all azaleas are rhododendrons, but not all rhododendrons are azaleas.'' At least those which grew locally were so described.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think the azaleas are members of the rhododendron family but not sure.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I think the azaleas are members of the rhododendron family but not sure.
> Junek


That is what wikipedia said- but not all Rhododendrons are Azaleas


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hang in there! Progress is progress! My brother is FINALLY going home...after 72 days in the hospital (most of it in ICU) for his by-pass surgery. He will have lots of home care, and a bed moved into the living room (he can't negotiate stairs & theirs are very steep). He still has a wound vac on, but will have a lighter version on.
> 
> Continuing prayers & healing, supportive energies being sent your way. He will get better!


This will be so good for everyone. What a long time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss, KateB. Prayers for you, your son and DIL.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry to say that my DIL has lost the baby she was expecting in September. We've just been down to see them and they are remarkably okay, don't think it has really hit them yet. They only found out when they went for the first scan today, so it came as even more of a shock to them. She's to go in for a D & C on Monday.


Sending them my prayers. Been there, done that, and DDIL just miscarried at Christmas. Sure know what they will be feeling. Prayers for you also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> In the early 60's, when I was in college, I charged 10 cents a piece to iron shirts for all the dorm guys and also did ironing in 2 private homes. So many people arrived with no basic knowledge of how to do for themselves. Until I had a dryer, I also ironed the sheets.... and even cloth diapers to soften them up...... Now, DH only wears shirts that button down the front and usually wears two a day. After the lung cancer, I retired from doing those shirts..... I shake them straight out of the dryer and have forbidden girls to give him anything that is not Permapress and the button plackets should be stitched down. That doesn't mean that I don't iron... but a little common sense has finally sunk in....... (Both my daughters ALMOST refuse to own an iron....) BTW, I would love one of those old sprinklers that went in the top of the soda bottle.... Remember rolling the sprinkled items up and putting in the refrigerator???


Mom had one of those, and yes, I remember her putting items in the refrigerator!


----------

